# Μεταφρ-άσματα: Τα πολυγλωσσοτραγουδισμένα



## daeman (Mar 21, 2010)

Ταξιδεύοντας στα μονοπάτια του διαδικτύου, μπορεί κανείς να ανακαλύψει αρκετές μεταφράσεις και αποδόσεις στίχων τραγουδιών, επίσημες ή ερασιτεχνικές, από ευλαβικά πιστές έως θρασύτατα άπιστες, από έμμετρες και εμπνευσμένες έως πεζές και _πεζές_ , από πασίγνωστες έως σπανιότατες. Επειδή η μουσική είναι πανανθρώπινη γλώσσα, η μετάφραση στίχων είναι ίσως το δυσκολότερο μεταφραστικό εγχείρημα και από παλιά με γοητεύει η απόδοση και των λεκτικών και των μουσικών φράσεων, ορίστε ένα νήμα για να καταθέτουμε τέτοια δείγματα. 

Ξεκινώ με ένα εύκολο σε τρεις γλώσσες, το _Alla Fiera dell’__Est_ του Angelo Branduardi,
μια και σήμερα είναι επισήμως η πρώτη μέρα της Άνοιξης, με την ευχή αυτή η άνοιξη να μας αναζωογονήσει. 



*Ιταλικά*
| *Αγγλικά* | *Γαλλικά*
Alla Fiera Dell'Est | At Highdown fair | A la foire de l'est
per due soldi | for two farthings | pour deux pommes
un topolino mio padre comprò | my father bought me a little white mouse | une petite taupe mon père m'avait achetée
...|...|...
E venne il gatto | Along came a grey cat | Soudain la chatte
che si mangiò il topo | and ate up the white mouse | mange la taupe
che al mercato mio padre comprò | my father bought in the market square | qu'à la foire mon père m'avait achetée
E venne il cane | Along came a black dog | Soudain la chienne
che morse il gatto | and jumped on the grey cat | mord la chatte
che si mangiò il topo | who ate up the white mouse | qui mangeait la taupe
che al mercato mio padre comprò | my father bought in the market square | qu'à la foire mon père m'avait achetée
E venne il bastone | Along came an old stick | Soudain la trique
che picchiò il cane | and beat off the black dog | frappe la chienne
che morse il gatto | who jumped on the grey cat | qui mordait la chatte
che si mangiò il topo | who ate up the white mouse | qui mangeait la taupe
che al mercato mio padre comprò | my father bought in the market square | qu'à la foire mon père m'avait achetée
E venne il fuoco | Along came a fire | Soudain la flamme
che bruciò il bastone | and burned up the old stick | brûle la trique
che picchiò il cane | that beat off the black dog | frappe la chienne
che morse il gatto | who jumped on the grey cat | qui mordait la chatte
che si mangiò il topo | who ate up the white mouse | qui mangeait la taupe
che al mercato mio padre comprò | my father bought in the market square | qu'à la foire mon père m'avait achetée
E venne l'acqua | Along came sweet water | Soudain l'averse
che spense il fuoco | and put out the fire | ruine la flamme
che bruciò il bastone | that burnt up the old stick | brûle la trique
che picchiò il cane | that beat off the black dog | frappe la chienne
che morse il gatto | who jumped on the grey cat | qui mordait la chatte
che si mangiò il topo | who ate up the white mouse | qui mangeait la taupe
che al mercato mio padre comprò | my father bought in the market square | qu'à la foire mon père m'avait achetée
E venne il toro | Along came a great ox | Soudain la bête
che bevve l'acqua | and drank all the water | vient boire l'averse
che spense il fuoco | which put out the fire | qui ruinait la flamme
che bruciò il bastone | that burnt up the old stick | brûle la trique
che picchiò il cane | that beat off the black dog | frappe la chienne
che morse il gatto | who jumped on the grey cat | qui mordait la chatte
che si mangiò il topo | who ate up the white mouse | qui mangeait la taupe
che al mercato mio padre comprò | my father bought in the market square | qu'à la foire mon père m'avait achetée
E venne il macellaio | Along came a butcher | Et l'égorgeur frappe
che uccise il toro | and slaughtered the great ox | et tue la bête
che bevve l'acqua | which drank all the water | qui buvait l'averse
che spense il fuoco | Which put out the fire | qui ruinait la flamme
che bruciò il bastone | that burnt up the old stick | brûle la trique
che picchiò il cane | that beat off the black dog | frappe la chienne
che morse il gatto | who jumped on the grey cat | qui mordait la chatte
che si mangiò il topo | who ate up the white mouse | qui mangeait la taupe
che al mercato mio padre comprò | my father bought in the market square | qu'à la foire mon père m'avait achetée
E l'Angelo della Morte | And the angel of death | C'est l'ange de la mort
sul macellaio | came by for the butcher | qui saigne l'égorgeur
che uccise il toro | who slaughtered the great ox | qui tuait la bête
che bevve l'acqua | which drank all the water | qui buvait l'averse
che spense il fuoco | Which put out the fire | qui ruinait la flamme
che bruciò il bastone | that burnt up the old stick | brûle la trique
che picchiò il cane | that beat off the black dog | frappe la chienne
che morse il gatto | who jumped on the grey cat | qui mordait la chatte
che si mangiò il topo | who ate up the white mouse | qui mangeait la taupe
che al mercato mio padre comprò | my father bought in the market square | qu'à la foire mon père m'avait achetée
E infine il Signore | And last came the lord | C'est enfin le Seigneur
sull'Angelo della Morte | who threw down the angel | qui emporte l'ange
sul macellaio | who came for the butcher | qui saignait l'égorgeur
che uccise il toro | who slaughtered the great ox | qui tuait la bête
che bevve l'acqua | which drank all the water | qui buvait l'averse
che spense il fuoco | Which put out the fire | qui ruinait la flamme
che bruciò il bastone | that burnt up the old stick | brûle la trique
che picchiò il cane | that beat off the black dog | frappe la chienne
che morse il gatto | Who jumped on the grey cat | qui mordait la chatte
che si mangiò il topo | who ate up the white mouse | qui mangeait la taupe
che al mercato mio padre comprò | my father bought in the market square | qu'à la foire mon père m'avait achetée
...|...|... 
Alla Fiera Dell'Est | At Highdown fair | A la foire de l'est
per due soldi | for two farthings | pour deux pommes
un topolino mio padre comprò | my father bought me a little white mouse | une petite taupe mon père m'avait achetée  
Κι εμείς; Θα αρκεστούμε στο ντίλι-ντίλι το καντήλι που έφεγγε και κένταγε η κόρη το μαντήλι;


----------



## daeman (Mar 21, 2010)

Το τερπνόν του αποπάνω ωφελίμου, για να μας φτιάξει τη διάθεση και για listening comprehension ;):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVwCOO0PYZA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgSyRyPuD_k
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tungkTs9gBE&NR=1
Angeloverdose.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 21, 2010)

Τέτοια νίκη σήμερα, κι αφού ο ν. μας «απαγόρεψε»  να ανακατέψουμε το εσιόδοξο νίμα, μόνο μία μπορεί να είναι η συνέχεια στα πολυγλωσσοτραγουδισμένα (αφιερωμένη στον φίλτατό μου *Ρογ*):

*Τα παιδιά του Πειραιά*​





Aπ' το παράθυρό μου στέλνω
ένα δύο και τρία και τέσσερα φιλιά
που φτάνουν στο λιμάνι
ένα και δύο και τρία και τέσσερα πουλιά

Πώς ήθελα να είχα ένα και δύο
και τρία και τέσσερα παιδιά
που σαν θα μεγαλώσουν όλα
θα γίνουν λεβέντες για χάρη του Πειραιά

Όσο κι αν ψάξω, δεν βρίσκω άλλο λιμάνι
τρελή να με 'χει κάνει, όσο τον Πειραιά
Που όταν βραδιάζει, τραγούδια μ' αραδιάζει
και τις πενιές του αλλάζει, γεμίζει από παιδιά

Aπό την πόρτα μου σαν βγω
δεν υπάρχει κανείς που να μην τον αγαπώ
και σαν το βράδυ κοιμηθώ, ξέρω πως
ξέρω πως, πως θα τον ονειρευτώ

Πετράδια βάζω στο λαιμό, και μια χά-
και μια χά-, και μια χάντρα φυλακτό
γιατί τα βράδια καρτερώ, στο λιμάνι σαν βγω
κάποιον άγνωστο να βρω

Όσο κι αν ψάξω...​
*Στίχοι:* Μάνος Χατζιδάκις
*Μουσική:* Μάνος Χατζιδάκις
*Πρώτη εκτέλεση:* Μελίνα Μερκούρη


Καλή προσπάθεια για ατμοσφαιρική, τουλάχιστον, μετάφραση, έγινε στη γαλλική, στη γερμανική, και στην ιταλική βερσιόν. Αντίθετα, η αγγλική βερσιόν, που προοριζόταν για το μιούζικαλ Never on Sunday, ξέφυγε πολύ. Από τραγούδι για ένα εργαζόμενο κορίτσι έγινε ...ηθικοπλαστικό κήρυγμα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 21, 2010)

Στα γαλλικά, ο τίτλος παραμένει: *Les enfants du Pirée*. Το τραγούδησαν πολλοί, με πιο γνωστές σε εμάς τις βερσιόν της Νταλιντά και της Νάνας Μούσχουρη. Εδώ, η ερμηνεία του Τουρκοεβραίου πολύγλωσσου καλλιτέχνη Ντάριο Μορένο:

*Les enfants du Pirée*​





Noyés de bleu sous le ciel grec
Un bateau, deux bateaux,trois bateaux
S'en vont chantant
Griffant le ciel à coups de bec
Un oiseau, deux oiseaux, trois oiseaux
Font du beau temps
Dans les ruelles d'un coup sec
Un volet, deux volets, trois volets
Claquent au vent,
Et faisant une ronde avec
Un enfant, deux enfants, trois enfants
Dansent gaiement.

Mon dieu que j'aime,
Ce port du bout du monde
Que le soleil innonde
De ses reflets dorés
Mon dieu que j'aime,
Sous les bonnets oranges
Tous les visages d'anges
Des enfants du Pirée.

Je rêve aussi d'avoir un jour,
Un enfant, deux enfants, trois enfants
Jouant comme eux
Le long du quai flanent toujours
Un marin, deux marins, trois marins aventureux
De notre amour on se fera
Un amour, dix amours, mille amours
Noyés de bleus
Et nos enfants feront des gars
Que les filles
A leur tour rendront heureux.

Mon dieu que j'aime,
Le pont du bout du monde
Que le soleil innonde
De ses reflets dorés
Mon dieu que j'aime,
Sous les bonnets oranges
Tous les visages d'anges
Des enfants du Pirée.

(Σε ορισμένες εκτελέσεις, το τραγούδι σταματάει εδώ)

Quand on parlait de voyages
Vers de fabuleux rivages
Tu disais qu'on les feraient nous aussi,
Oui mais quand on en a eu l'âge
Moi j'ai quitté le village,
Tu m'as dit je t'attendrais toute ma vie

Mais quelques fois,
Les bateaux s'en vont si loin
Que le flot les entrainent
Mais quelques fois,
Les bateaux s'en vont si loin
Que quelques fois
Trop tard ils reviennent.

Après tant et tant d'années
Je t'ai enfin retrouvé
Devant nous le passé vient de surgir
Mais mon dieu comme c'est étrange
Oh mon dieu comme c'est étrange
Nous n'avons soudain plus rien rien à nous dire

Car quelques fois,
Les bateaux s'en vont si loin
Et le flot les entrainent
Car les bateaux quelques fois,
S'en vont si loin
Mais quelques fois
Trop tard ils reviennent
Mais quelques fois
Trop tard ils reviennent​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 21, 2010)

Στα γερμανικά, ο τίτλος ξεφεύγει λίγο. Γίνεται *Ein Schiff wird kommen (Das Mädchen aus Piräus)* που θα πει «Θα έρθει ένα πλοίο (ή «το κορίτσι του Πειραιά»). Με την εκτέλεση της Λάλε Άντερσεν (της τραγουδίστριας του «Λιλί Μαρλέν») το 1959, θα βρεθεί πολλές εβδομάδες στην κορυφή των γερμανικών πωλήσεων.

*Ein Schiff wird kommen*​





Ich bin ein Mädchen aus Piräus 
Und liebe den Hafen, die Schiffe, und das Meer 
Ich lieb' das Lachen der Matrosen 
Ich liebe den Kuss, der nach Salz schmeckt und nach Teer 

Wie alle Mädchen in Piräus 
Da stehe ich Abend für Abend mehr am Kai 
Und warte auf die fremden Schiffe 
Aus Hongkong, aus Java, aus Chile und Shanghai 

Ein Schiff wird kommen 
Und das bringt mir den einen 
Den ich so lieb' wie keinen 
Und der mich glücklich macht 

Ein Schiff wird kommen 
Und meinen Traum erfüllen 
Und meine Sehnsucht stillen 
Die Sehnsucht mancher Nacht 

_Und jetzt bist Du da,
Und ich halte Dich in meinen Armen
Gib mir noch einen Zug aus deiner Zigarette
...
Schau unter unserem Fenster:
Der Hafen mit den bunten Lichtern
Dadrüben in der Bar, aus der die Musik herüberkommt
Habe ich in den letzten Monaten jede Nacht gesessen
Und mit fremden Matrosen getanzt
Und habe nur an das Eine gedacht:_

Ein Schiff wird kommen 
Und das bringt mir den einen 
Den ich so lieb' wie keinen 
Und der mich glücklich macht 

Ein Schiff wird kommen 
Und meinen Traum erfüllen 
Und meine Sehnsucht stillen 
Die Sehnsucht mancher Nacht

Ich bin ein Mädchen aus Piräus 
Und wenn eines Tages mein Herz ich mal verlier 
Dann muss es einer sein vom Hafen 
Und so einen Burschen wünsch ich fürs Leben mir 

Und später stehen meine Kinder 
Dann Abend für Abend genau wie ich am Kai 
Und warten auf die fremden Schiffe 
Aus Hongkong, aus Java, aus Chile und Shanghai

Ein Schiff wird kommen 
Und das bringt mir den einen 
Den ich so lieb' wie keinen 
Und der mich glücklich macht 

Ein Schiff wird kommen 
Und meinen Traum erfüllen 
Und meine Sehnsucht stillen 
Die Sehnsucht mancher Nacht​
*Edit: *Με γκρίζα, η «εκτενής βερσιόν» (όχι αυτή που ακούγεται στο γιουτιουμπάκι).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 21, 2010)

Και στα αγγλικά το τραγούδησαν πολλοί καλλιτέχνες: Μπινγκ Κρόσμπι, Ντόρις Ντέι, Άντι Γουίλιαμς, Κόνι Φράνσις, Πετιούλα Κλαρκ, οι Chordettes και, φυσικά, πολλοί τραγουδιστές που το πρωτοείπαν στη γλώσσα τους. Ελπίζω ότι η ερμηνεύτρια που διάλεξα θα σας εκπλήξει ευχάριστα:

*Never on Sunday*​





Never on a Sunday when the church is full of people
And the bells are ringing in the steeple, la la....

Oh, you can kiss me on a Monday
A Monday, a Monday is very very good
Or you can kiss me on a Tuesday
A Tuesday, a Tuesday in fact I wish you would
Or you can kiss me on a Wednesday
A Thursday, a Friday, and Saturday is best
But never never on a Sunday
A Sunday, a Sunday 'cause that's my day of rest

Come anyday and you'll be my guest
Anyday you say but my day of rest
Just name the day that you like the best
Only stay away on my day of rest

You can kiss me on a cool day
A hot day, a wet day which ever one you choose
Or try to kiss me on a grey day
A May day, a pay day and see if I refuse
And you make it on a bleake day
A freak day, a week day why you can be my guest
But never never on a Sunday
A Sunday's the one day I need a day to rest

Just name the day that you like the best
Only stay away on my day of rest

Never on a Sunday when the church is full of people
And the bells are ringing in the steeple, la la....

Oh you can kiss me on a Monday
Monday, Monday's very good
Or you can kiss me on a Tuesday
Tuesday and I wish you would
Or you can kiss me on a Wednesday
Thursday, Friday and Saturday is best
But never never on a Sunday
Sunday, Sunday 'cause that's my day of rest

Never on a Sunday when the church is full of people
And the bells are ringing in the steeple, la la....

Oh, you can kiss me on a Monday
A Monday, a Monday is very very good
Or you can kiss me on a Tuesday
A Tuesday, a Tuesday in fact I wish you would
Or you can kiss me on a Wednesday
A Thursday, a Friday, and Saturday is best
But never never on a Sunday
A Sunday, a Sunday 'cause that's my day of rest

Come anyday and you'll be my guest
Anyday you say but my day of rest
Just name the day that you like the best
Only stay away on my day of rest

You can kiss me on a cool day
A hot day, a wet day which ever one you choose
Or try to kiss me on a grey day
A May day, a pay day and see if I refuse
And you make it on a bleake day
A freak day, a week day why you can be my guest
But never never on a Sunday
A Sunday's the one day I need a day to rest

Just name the day that you like the best
Only stay away on my day of rest

Never on a Sunday when the church is full of people
And the bells are ringing in the steeple, la la....

Oh you can kiss me on a Monday
Monday, Monday's very good
Or you can kiss me on a Tuesday
Tuesday and I wish you would
Or you can kiss me on a Wednesday
Thursday, Friday and Saturday is best
But never never on a Sunday
Sunday, Sunday 'cause that's my day of rest​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 22, 2010)

Και τελειώνοντας το αφιέρωμα στο τραγούδι που έκανε διεθνώς διάσημη τη γενέτειρά μου, χωρίς στίχους (δουλειά για ερευνητές των ζόρικων πραγμάτων:)), η ερμηνεία στα ιταλικά (*[Uno A Te, Uno A Me*), από τη Μίλβα και η ερμηνεία στα σέρβικα (*Deca Pireja*), από τη μεγάλη Σέρβα τραγουδίστρια Λόλα Νοβάκοβιτς.











Μια καλή αφετηρία για τους ερευνητές σε άλλες γλώσσες (και στα κινέζικα) δίνει η βίκι.


----------



## daeman (Mar 22, 2010)

*Δρ7χ!*

Εξαιρετικές οι κυρίες, και η Μις Πίγκι σαρωτική όπως πάντα, κυριολεκτικά εκρηκτική στο τέλος! 
The pigs are from Greece? Πού να 'ξερε ο σεναριογράφος...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 25, 2010)

*Parole, parole *
στίχοι Leo Chiosso, Giancarlo Del Re, μουσική Gianni Ferrio
πρώτη εκτέλεση Mina & Alberto Lupo, 1971

*Alberto: *Cara, cosa mi succede stasera, ti guardo ed è come la prima volta
*Mina: *Che cosa sei, che cosa sei, che cosa sei
*Alberto: *Non vorrei parlare
*Mina: *Cosa sei
*Alberto: *Ma tu sei la frase d’amore cominciata e mai finita
*Mina: *Non cambi mai, non cambi mai, non cambi mai
*Alberto: *Tu sei il mio ieri, il mio oggi
*Mina: *Proprio mai
*Alberto: *È il mio sempre, inquietudine
*Mina:* Adesso ormai ci puoi provarechiamami tormento dai, già che ci sei
*Alberto: *Tu sei come il vento che porta i violini e le rose
*Mina:* Caramelle non ne voglio più
*Alberto:* Certe volte non ti capisco
*Mina:* Le rose e violini questa sera raccontali a un’altra,
violini e rose li posso sentire
quando la cosa mi va se mi va,
quando è il momento e dopo si vedrà
*Alberto:* Una parola ancora
*Mina:* Parole, parole, parole
*Alberto: *Ascoltami
*Mina: *Parole, parole, parole
*Alberto:* Ti prego
*Mina:* Parole, parole, parole
*Alberto:* Io ti giuro
*Mina:* Parole, parole, parole, parole 
parole soltanto parole, parole tra noi
*Alberto:* Ecco il mio destino, parlarti, parlarti come la prima volta
*Mina:* Che cosa sei, che cosa sei, che cosa sei,
*Alberto:* No, non dire nulla, c’è la notte che parla
*Mina:* Cosa sei
*Alberto: *La romantica notte
*Mina: *Non cambi mai, non cambi mai, non cambi mai
*Alberto: *Tu sei il mio sogno proibito
*Mina: *Proprio maiAlberto: È vero, speranza
*Mina: *Nessuno più ti può fermare
chiamami passione dai, hai visto mai
*Alberto: *Si spegne nei tuoi occhi la luna e si accendono i grilli
*Mina: *Caramelle non ne voglio più
*Alberto: *Se tu non ci fossi bisognerebbe inventarti
*Mina: *La luna ed i grilli normalmente mi tengono sveglia
mentre io voglio dormire e sognare
l’uomo che a volte c’è in te quando c’è
che parla menoma può piacere a me
*Alberto: *Una parola ancora
*Mina: *Parole, parole, parole
*Alberto: *Ascoltami
*Mina: *Parole, parole, parole
*Alberto: *Ti prego
*Mina: *Parole, parole, parole
*Alberto: *Io ti giuro
*Mina: *Parole, parole, parole, parole 
parole soltanto parole, parole tra noi
*Alberto: *Che cosa sei
*Mina: *Parole, parole, parole
*Alberto: *Che cosa sei
*Mina: *Parole, parole, parole
*Alberto: *Che cosa sei
*Mina: *Parole, parole, parole
Alberto: Che cosa sei
*Mina: *Parole, parole, parole, parole 
parole soltanto parole, parole tra noi






*Paroles, paroles*
γαλλική μετάφραση Michaële
τραγουδούν Dalida & Alain Delon, 1973

*Alain:* C'est étrange,je n'sais pas ce qui m'arrive ce soir, 
Je te regarde comme pour la première fois.
*Dalida:* Encore des mots toujours des mots, les mêmes mots
*Alain:* Je n'sais plus comme te dire,
*Dalida:* Rien que des mots
*Alain:* Mais tu es cette belle histoire d'amour...que je ne cesserai jamais de lire.
*Dalida:* Des mots faciles des mots fragiles
C'était trop beau
*Alain:* Tu es d'hier et de demain
*Dalida:* Bien trop beau
*Alain:* De toujours ma seule vérité.
*Dalida:* Mais c'est fini le temps des rêves
Les souvenirs se fanent aussiquand on les oublie
*Alain:* Tu es comme le vent qui fait chanter les violons
et emporte au loin le parfum des roses.
*Dalida:* Caramels, bonbons et chocolats
*Alain:* Par moments, je ne te comprends pas.
*Dalida:* Merci, pas pour moi
Mais tu peux bien les offrir à une autrequi aime le vent et le parfum des roses
Moi, les mots tendres enrobés de douceurse posent sur ma bouche 
mais jamais sur mon cœur
*Alain:* Une parole encore.
*Dalida*: Paroles, paroles, paroles
*Alain:* Ecoute-moi.
*Dalida:* Paroles, paroles, paroles
*Alain:* Je t'en prie.
*Dalida:* Paroles, paroles, paroles
*Alain * Je te jure.
*Dalida:* Paroles, paroles, paroles, paroles, paroles
encore des paroles que tu sèmes au vent
*Alain:* Voilà mon destin te parler....te parler comme la première fois.
*Dalida:* Encore des mots toujours des mots, les mêmes mots
*Alain:* Comme j'aimerais que tu me comprennes.
*Dalida:* Rien que des mots
*Alain: *Que tu m'écoutes au moins une fois.
*Dalida: *Des mots magiques des mots tactiques qui sonnent faux
*Alain: *Tu es mon rêve défendu.
*Dalida:* Oui, tellement faux
*Alain:* Mon seul tourment et mon unique espérance.
Rien ne t'arrête quand tu commences
Si tu savais comme j'ai d’ envied'un peu de silence
*Alain: *Tu es pour moi la seule musique.
..qui fit danser les étoiles sur les dunes
*Dalida:* Caramels, bonbons et chocolats
*Alain: *Si tu n'existais pas déjà je t'inventerais.
*Dalida:* Merci, pas pour moi
Mais tu peux bien les offrir à une autre
qui aime les étoiles sur les dunes
Moi, les mots tendres enrobés de douceur
se posent sur ma bouche 
mais jamais sur mon cœur
*Alain:* Encore un mot juste une parole
*Dalida:* Paroles, paroles, paroles
*Alain:* Ecoute-moi.
*Dalida:* Paroles, paroles, paroles
*Alain:* Je t'en prie.
*Dalida:* Paroles, paroles, paroles
*Alain:* Je te jure.
*Dalida:* Paroles, paroles, paroles, paroles, paroles
encore des paroles que tu sèmes au vent
*Alain:* Que tu es belle !
*Dalida:* Paroles, paroles, paroles
*Alain: *Que tu est belle !
*Dalida: *Paroles, paroles, paroles
*Alain: *Que tu es belle !
*Dalida: *Paroles, paroles, paroles
*Alain: *Que tu es belle !
*Dalida: *Paroles, paroles, paroles, paroles, paroles
encore des paroles que tu sèmes au vent






*Κουβέντες*
ελληνικοί στίχοι Εύη Δρούτσα
τραγουδούν Μαρινέλλα & Κώστας Σπυρόπουλος

*Κώστας: *Ε, ξαναγύρισα! Τι περίμενες δηλαδή, ότι δε θα 'ρθω; ...
Για να σε δω, λοιπόν, είναι σαν να σε βλέπω για πρώτη φορά. 
Θέλεις να ζήσουμε πάλι μαζί; Ε; Πες μου...
*Μαρινέλλα: *Εσύ κι' εγώ δε ζήσαμε ποτέ καλά... 
*Κώστας: *Ε, υπερβολές τώρα, όχι και ποτέ! 
*Μαρινέλλα: *Σχεδόν ποτέ. 
*Κώστας: *Τώρα θα γίνω αυτός που θέλεις, θα προσπαθήσω. 
*Μαρινέλλα: *Μην προσπαθείς ειλικρινά δεν θέλω πια... 
*Κώστας: *Τι, τι, τι, τι δε θέλεις; 
*Μαρινέλλα: *...Να σ' αγαπώ! 
*Κώστας: *Αυτή τη φορά θ' αλλάξω, στο υπόσχομαι. 
*Μαρινέλλα: *Μου φτάνουν πια οι υποσχέσεις που εσύ δεν κράτησες ποτέ, για θυμήσου. 
*Κώστας: *Ωραία, ωραία, ωραία, ωραία θυμάμαι, έκανα λάθη... 
Όμως τώρα στ' ορκίζομαι, στ' ορκίζομαι! 
*Μαρινέλλα: *Κουβέντες, κουβέντες, κουβέντες! 
Με λόγια με είχες χορτάσει! 
Περνάγαν' οι μήνες με όρκους... 
Σεπτέμβρης! Οκτώβρης! Νοέμβρης! Δεκέμβρης! 
Δεν είδα καμιά διαφορά, λοιπόν αρκετά! 
*Κώστας: *Ξέρεις κάτι; Όταν σ' έχασα, κατάλαβα τι αξίζεις. 
Τώρα σε θέλω, σε θέλω! Αλήθεια σου λέω, σε θέλω. Έλα λοιπόν... Τώρα! 
*Μαρινέλλα: *Στο είχα πει πως πίσω εσύ θα με ζητάς... 
*Κώστας: *Αυτό δε το θυμάμαι, όχι, όχι... 
*Μαρινέλλα: *Γιατί ξεχνάς; 
*Κώστας: *Για μια φορά μόνο, συγχώρεσε με. 
*Μαρινέλλα: *Σε συγχωρώ, πολλές φορές σου είχα πει... 
*Κώστας: *Ε, πες το άλλη μία... 
*Μαρινέλλα: *Γιατί γελάς; 
*Κώστας: *Γιατί τα λες τόσο χαριτωμένα, γι' αυτό ...Θα αλλάξω, στ' υπόσχομαι! 
*Μαρινέλλα: *Μου φτάνουν πια οι υποσχέσεις που εσύ δεν κράτησες ποτέ, για θυμήσου... 
*Κώστας: *Α χα, χα... Θυμάμαι, θυμάμαι... 
Το 'χω μετανιώσει όμως τώρα, στ' ορκίζομαι, στ' ορκίζομαι!
*Μαρινέλλα: *Κουβέντες, κουβέντες, κουβέντες! 
Με λόγια με είχες χορτάσει! 
Περνάγαν' οι μήνες με όρκους... 
Σεπτέμβρης! Οκτώβρης! Νοέμβρης! Δεκέμβρης! 
Δεν είδα καμιά διαφορά, λοιπόν αρκετά! 

Και τώρα το κερασάκι στην τούρτα:

Οι ρόλοι αντιστρέφονται. 
Μίνα, Αλμπέρτο Λούπο και Αντριάνο Τσελεντάνο σε μια υπέροχη ανατροπή.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 25, 2010)

Για πείτε μου τώρα, βάζουμε μόνο καθιερωμένες μεταφράσεις, ή και δικές μας?


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 25, 2010)

(το βίντεο έχει αγγλικούς υπότιτλους, σε μετάφραση διαφορετική από εκείνη του Bowie που ακολουθεί)

Dans le port d'Amsterdam
Y a des marins qui chantent
Les rêves qui les hantent
Au large d'Amsterdam
Dans le port d'Amsterdam
Y a des marins qui dorment
Comme des oriflammes
Le long des berges mornes
Dans le port d'Amsterdam
Y a des marins qui meurent
Pleins de bière et de drames
Aux premières lueurs
Mais dans le port d'Amsterdam
Y a des marins qui naissent
Dans la chaleur épaisse
Des langueurs océanes

Dans le port d'Amsterdam
Y a des marins qui mangent
Sur des nappes trop blanches
Des poissons ruisselants
Ils vous montrent des dents
A croquer la fortune
A décroisser la lune
A bouffer des haubans
Et ça sent la morue
Jusque dans le coeur des frites
Que leurs grosses mains invitent
A revenir en plus
Puis se lèvent en riant
Dans un bruit de tempête
Referment leur braguette
Et sortent en rotant

Dans le port d'Amsterdam
Y a des marins qui dansent
En se frottant la panse
Sur la panse des femmes
Et ils tournent et ils dansent
Comme des soleils crachés
Dans le son déchiré
D'un accordéon rance
Ils se tordent le cou
Pour mieux s'entendre rire
Jusqu'à ce que tout à coup
L'accordéon expire
Alors le geste grave
Alors le regard fier
Ils ramènent leur batave
Jusqu'en pleine lumière

Dans le port d'Amsterdam
Y a des marins qui boivent
Et qui boivent et reboivent
Et qui reboivent encore
Ils boivent à la santé
Des putains d'Amsterdam
De Hambourg ou d'ailleurs
Enfin ils boivent aux dames
Qui leur donnent leur joli corps
Qui leur donnent leur vertu
Pour une pièce en or
Et quand ils ont bien bu
Se plantent le nez au ciel
Se mouchent dans les étoiles
Et ils pissent comme je pleure
Sur les femmes infidèles
Dans le port d'Amsterdam
Dans le port d'Amsterdam. 






In the port of Amsterdam
There's a sailor who sings
Of the dreams that he brings
From the wide open sea
In the port of Amsterdam
There's a sailor who sleeps
While the river bank weeps
To the old willow tree

In the port of Amsterdam
There's a sailor who dies
Full of beer, full of cries
In a drunken town fight
In the port of Amsterdam
There's a sailor who's born
On a hot muggy morn
By the dawn's early light

In the port of Amsterdam
Where the sailors all meet
There's a sailor who eats
Only fish heads and tails
And he'll show you his teeth
That have rotted too soon
That can haul up the sails
That can swallow the moon

And he yells to the cook
With his arms open wide
"Hey, bring me more fish
Throw it down by my side"
And he wants so to belch
But he's too full to try
So he stands up and laughs
And he zips up his fly


In the port of Amsterdam
You can see sailors dance
Paunches bursting their pants
Grinding women to porch
They've forgotten the tune
That their whiskey voice croaked
Splitting the night
With the roar of their jokes
And they turn and they dance
And they laugh and they lust
Till the rancid sound of the accordion bursts
And then out of the night
With their pride in their pants
And the sluts that they tow
Underneath the street lamps

In the port of Amsterdam
There's a sailor who drinks
And he drinks and he drinks
And he drinks once again
He'll drink to the health
Of the whores of Amsterdam
Who've given their bodies
To a thousand other men
Yeah, they've bargained their virtue
Their goodness all gone
For a few dirty coins
Well he just can't go on
Throws his nose to the sky
And he aims it up above
And he pisses like I cry
On the unfaithful love

In the port of Amsterdam
In the port of Amsterdam






ελληνικοί στίχοι Γιώργος Αραπάκης

Στο λιμάνι του Άμστερνταμ, ένας ναύτης τραγουδά
τους καημούς και τις φουρτούνες, που μαζί του κουβαλά.
Στο λιμάνι του Άμστερνταμ, ένας ναύτης αραχτός
και δακρύζει η μουσική και δακρύζει ο ποταμός.

Στο λιμάνι του Άμστερνταμ ένας ναύτης ξεψυχά
κι είναι λιώμα κι όλο κλαίει και χτυπιέται τούτη η πόλη
στο λιμάνι του Άμστερνταμ στην ομίχλη το πρωί
ένας ναύτης ξεπετιέται κει που κλαίει ένα παιδί.

Στο λιμάνι του Άμστερνταμ που μαζεύονται όλοι οι ναύτες
κάποιος απ’ αυτούς αρπάζει ψαροκέφαλα απ’ τις γάτες
και τα δόντια του σου δείχνει σαπισμένα όπου ‘χουν μείνει
που μπορούνε να ρουφήξουν τα κατάρτια τη σελήνη.

Και στον ταβερνιάρη κάνει με το χέρι του αδειανό
“γέρο μάγειρα μαλάκα πέτα ψάρια κατά δω”
κι όπως του ‘ρθε να ξεράσει έτσι ανήμπορος σαν πτώμα
ξεκαρδίζεται και λύνει το ζωνάρι του στο χώμα.

Στο λιμάνι του Άμστερνταμ στήνουν ναύτες το χορό
παρασέρνουν τις γυναίκες με καβάλο φουσκωτό
απ’ το βράχνιασμα της μέθης το σκοπό έχουν ξεχάσει
και ξεσχίζουνε τη νύχτα με τ’ αστεία που ‘χουν πιάσει.

Στροβιλίζονται χορεύουν και γελάνε με λαγνεία
και τ’ ακόρντεον θα σκάσει απ’ της μέθης τη μαγεία
κι έτσι έξω μες στη νύχτα περηφάνεια και βρακιά
με τις πόρνες που τραβιούνται μες στα βρώμικα στενά.

Στο λιμάνι του Άμστερνταμ ένας ναύτης μπεκροπίνει
μπύρες πίνει και μεθάει κι όλο πίνει και ξερνάει
ξαναπίνει στην υγεία τους στις πουτάνες που ‘χουν πάρει
εκατόν πενήντα άντρες σε μια νύχτα η καθεμιά τους.

Έχουν χάσει την τιμή τους παζαρεύοντας τη σάρκα
για ένα πιάτο κρύα σούπα ένα αψέντι δύο μάρκα
και τη θάλασσα ο ναύτης και τον ουρανό θα φτύσει
κι όπως κλαίω την αγάπη έτσι αυτός θα κατουρήσει.
Στο λιμάνι του Άμστερνταμ…

Και μια διαφορετική διασκευή:






Στο λιμάνι του Άμστερνταμ, ένας ναύτης τραγουδά
για τα όνειρα που θά ρθουν απ' τα μακρινά λιμάνια 
Στο λιμάνι του Άμστερνταμ, ένας ναύτης κοιμάται
και δακρύζουν τα νερά καλοκαίρια σαν θυμάται

Στο λιμάνι του Άμστερνταμ, ένας ναύτης πεθαίνει
φουσκωμένος από μπύρα σε μια μάχη απελπισμένη
Στο λιμάνι του Άμστερνταμ, στην ομίχλη το πρωί
ένας ναύτης ξεπετιέται απ' της νύχτας το κορμί.

Στο λιμάνι του Άμστερνταμ που μαζεύονται όλοι οι ναύτες
κάποιος απ’ αυτούς αρπάζει ψαροκέφαλα απ’ τις γάτες
και τα δόντια του σου δείχνει σαπισμένα όπου ‘χουν μείνει
που μπορούνε να ρουφήξουν τα κατάρτια τη σελήνη.

Και στον ταβερνιάρη γνέφει με τα χέρια ανοιχτά
“γέρο μάγειρα μαλάκα φερ' τα ψάρια πιο κοντά”
κι όπως του ‘ρθε να ξεράσει έτσι ανήμπορος σαν πτώμα
ξεκαρδίζεται και λύνει το ζωνάρι του στο χώμα.

Στο λιμάνι του Άμστερνταμ βλέπεις ναύτες να χορεύουν
με τις εύκολες γυναίκες που ποτέ δεν τους παιδεύουν
το ουίσκι έχει κάνει σαν κοράκι τη φωνή τους
και της νύχτας τη γαλήνη με αστεία θα διαλύσουν.

Και φωνάζουν και ουρλιάζουν και γελάνε με μανία
πριν τ' ακορντεόν σωπάσει και τελειώσει η ιστορία
στην ομίχλη σα θα βγούνε λυσσασμένοι θα ορμήσουν
σε μιας τσούλας τα βυζιά τη φωτιά τους να σβήσουν.

Στο λιμάνι του Άμστερνταμ ένας ναύτης μπεκροπίνει
μπύρες πίνει και μεθάει κι όλο πίνει και ξερνάει
ξαναπίνει στην υγεία τους στις πουτάνες που ‘χουν πάρει
εκατόν πενήντα άντρες σε μια νύχτα η καθεμιά τους.

Έχουν χάσει την ψυχή τους παζαρεύοντας στην πιάτσα
για ένα πιάτο κρύα σούπα δυο φιορίνια ή δύο μάρκα
κι όπως κλαίω μιαν αγάπη που δεν ήτανε πιστή
έτσι αυτός θα κατουρήσει το ποτό που έχει πιει.


----------



## daeman (Mar 25, 2010)

AoratiMelani said:


> Για πείτε μου τώρα, βάζουμε μόνο καθιερωμένες μεταφράσεις, ή και δικές μας?


 
Γιατί μόνο καθιερωμένες; Σε μεταφραστικό φόρουμ δεν είμαστε; :)

Ωραίο το Port of Amsterdam, AoratiMelani. 
Είχαμε πάλι την κουβέντα του, σε διπλό ταμπλό (εδώ κι εδώ).


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 25, 2010)

Χαίρομαι που σου άρεσε. Τώρα και νέο βελτιωμένο! πρόσθεσα τις ελληνικές διασκευές.

Μόνο που δεν ξέρω ποια είναι η "σωστή", δηλαδή ποια από τις δύο είναι η μετάφραση του Αραπάκη.


----------



## sarant (Mar 25, 2010)

Εδώ έχει καμιά δεκαριά γορίλες. Εφτά στο άρθρο και 3-4 στα σχόλια, αν και οι γλώσσες είναι λιγότερες καθώς υπάρχουν πάνω από μία μεταφράσεις για τα ελληνικά και τα αγγλικά:
http://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2009/11/03/7gorillas/


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 25, 2010)

Τέλεια, τον λατρεύω τον γορίλα. Μου άρεσε ιδιαίτερα σε μια συναυλία με το Χρήστο Θηβαίο. Α, βλέπω ότι έχεις και λίνκιο για γιουτιουμπάκι με τον Θηβαίο, τέλεια!


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 26, 2010)

Jacques Brel - Ne me quittes pas
Με αγγλικούς υποτίτλους





Πάρα πολλές εκτελέσεις στα αγγλικά, Frank Sinatra, Barbra Streisand, Dusty Springfield κλπ. Ξεχωρίζω μερικές:

Neil Diamond – If you go away





Patricia Kaas με πρωταγωνιστή του βιντεοκλίπ τον Jeremy Irons





Και μια έκπληξη, ένας Ιρανός τραγουδιστής, ο Farhad:





Και τέλος στα ελληνικά:
Γιάννης Πάριος – Μη μ’ αφήνεις μη


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 26, 2010)

*Marlene Dietrich
*_Bitte geh nicht fort_






Bitte geh nicht fort
Was ich auch getan
Was ich auch gesagt
Glaube nicht ein Wort
Denk' nicht mehr daran
Oft sagt man im Streit
Worte, die man dann
Später tief bereut
Denn ich weiß genau
Ohne dich, da wär'
Jeder Tag so grau
Wär' mein Leben leer
Bitte geh nicht fort, bitte geh nicht fort
Bitte geh nicht fort, bitte geh nicht fort
Bleibe nah bei mir
Gib mir deine Hand
Ich erzähle dir von dem fernen Land
Wo man keinen Zorn, keine Tränen kennt
Keine Macht der Welt Liebende mehr trennt
Wo die Sonne scheint fast das ganze Jahr
Wo die Rosen blühen schon im Januar
Bitte geh nicht fort, bitte geh nicht fort
Bitte geh nicht fort, bitte geh nicht fort
Bitte geh nicht fort
Laß mich nicht allein
Wenn du mich verläßt
Stürzt der Himmel ein
Laß uns so wie einst
Stumm am Fenster stehn
Traumverloren sehn wie die Nebel drehn
Bis am Himmelszelt
Voll der Mond erscheint
Unsre beiden Schatten
Liebevoll vereint
Bitte geh nicht fort, bitte geh nicht fort
Bitte geht nicht fort, bitte geh nicht fort
Glaube mir, ich werd' deine Sehnsucht stillen
Werd' dir jeden Wunsch dieser Welt erfüllen
Werde alles tun, was ich hab' versäumt
Um die Frau zu sein, die du dir erträumt
Du mußt mir verzeihen, ich beschwöre dich
Laß mich nicht allein, denn ich liebe dich
Bitte geh nicht fort, bitte geh nicht fort
Bitte geh nicht fort, bitte geh nicht fort
Bitte geh nicht fort
Was ich auch getan
Was ich auch gesagt
Glaube nicht ein Wort
Denk' nicht mehr daran
Oft sagt man im Streit
Worte, die man dann später tief bereut
Denn ich weiß genau
Ohne dich, da wär'
Jeder Tag so grau
Wär' mein Leben leer
Bitte geh nicht fort, bitte geh nicht fort
Bitte geh nicht fort, bitte geh nicht fort


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 27, 2010)

(Συνέχεια από το #11)

Klaus Hofmann
_Amsterdam_




In den Kais von Amsterdam
Heult der Seemann sein Lied
Von dem Traum, der ihm riet,
Hau bloß ab nach Amsterdam
In den Kais von Amsterdam
Stöhnt der Seemann im Schlaf
Liegt am Ufer verbrannt
Wohin die Flamme ihn warf
In den Kais von Amsterdam
Sterben in jeder Nacht
Zehn Matrosen im Wahn
Im Bier einer Gracht
In den Kais von Amsterdam
Werden Matrosen gebor'n
Schweißnaß wie vor Cap Horn
Wirft sie der Ozean

In den Kais von Amsterdam
Essen Matrosen zu heiß
An Tischen, sehr weiß
Fette Fische im Tran
Und sie zeigen Zahn um Zahn
Eine triefende Lust
Und der Mond, wie 'ne Brust
Strahlt ihr Vorderschiff an
Und es stinkt nach Kabeljau
Bis in die Fritten hinein
Und die Hände stopfen rein
Damit nichts anbrennt oder fault
Danach stehen sie lachend auf
So wie eine Welle platzt
Schließen ihren Hosenlatz
Und gehen rülpsend raus

In den Kais von Amsterdam
Sind Matrosen beim Tanz
Und die reiben Wanst an Wanst
Und sich an den Frau'n
Und sie drehn sich wie in Trance
So wie Sonnen verglüh'n
Zum klagenden Gestöhn
Eines Akkordeons
Und sie segeln wie im Sturz
Und sie lachen sich krumm
Bis plötzlich mit lautem Furz
Das Akkordeon verstummt
Und mit ernstem Gesicht
Und mit stolzem Blick
Zeigen sie dem Tageslicht
Ihr allerbestes Stück

In den Kais von Amsterdam
Sind Matrosen beim Suff
Und sie ertrinken im Puff
Wie im stillen Ozean
Und sie trinken auf das Wohl
Aller Huren der Welt
Von Hamburg bis sonstwo
Auf die Damen und das Geld
Auf die Schönheit einer Frau
Die ihre Tugend verschenkt
Die für 'ne Mark liebestau
Das ganze Meer versenkt
Und sind sie dann voll
Werden sie zu den Sternen schau'n
Und sie pissen, wie ich heul
Auf die untreuen Frau'n


----------



## SBE (Mar 27, 2010)

Το βιντεοκλιπ με τον Άιρονς και την Καας είναι από την ταινία And now ladies and gentlemen του Λελούς, η οποία ταινία δε βλέπεται, αλλά εγώ από εκεί έμαθα την Κάας (σαν τραγουδίστρια, γιατι σαν ηθοποιό μάλλον την παραγνώρισα στην ταινία αυτή).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 27, 2010)

Συνέχεια από το #9

Μια εκδοχή του _Parole, parole_ στα ισπανικά από τα αδέλφια Χοακίν και Λουσία Γκαλάν, το αργεντίνικο ντουέτο Pimpinela.

*Palabras, Palabras*
_Pimpinela_





*Lucía*: Hola...
*Joaquín*:¿Qué nos está pasando?
¿Por qué no intentamos que todo vuelva a ser como antes?
*Lucía*: Cómo eres tú, cómo eres tú, cómo eres tú!
*Joaquín*: Soy alguien que no quiere sufrir...
*Lucía*: Cómo eres tú...
*Joaquín*: ¿Por qué no tratamos de empezar de nuevo?
*Lucía*: No cambias más, no cambias más, no cambias más...
*Joaquín*: Siempre se puede volver a empezar...
*Lucía*: Nunca más...
*Joaquín*: Te prometo que todo va a ser diferente...
*Lucía*: No cambias más, yo tengo pruebas,
Siempre me atormentarás con promesas...
*Joaquín*: Reconozco que siempre fuiste más paciente,
Y más comprensiva que yo...
*Lucía*: Caramelos ya no quiero más,
*Joaquín*: Pero algunas veces no te entiendo...
*Lucía*: No quiero más rosas ni promesas que se lleva el viento,
Y que me dejan el alma vacía
Cuando me juras amor de verdad,
Y nuevamente vuelve a ser todo igual...
*Joaquín*: Una palabra más...
*Lucía*: Palabras, palabras, palabras,
*Joaquín*: Escúchame...
*Lucía*: Palabras, palabras, palabras,
*Joaquín*: Por favor, te lo pido!
*Lucía*: Palabras, palabras, palabras,
*Joaquín*: Yo te juro q...
*Lucía*: Palabras, palabras, palabras, palabras,
Palabras tan solo palabras hay entre los dos...
*Joaquín*: Así es inútil, tenemos que poner
Un poco de voluntad de ambas partes...
*Lucía*: Cómo eres tú, cómo eres tú, cómo eres tú!
*Joaquín*: Está bien, ya no digo nada...
*Lucía*: Cómo eres tú...
*Joaquín*: Pero es una tontería seguir así!
*Lucía*: No cambias más, no cambias más, no cambias más...
*Joaquín*: Yo sé que podemos volver a ser felices...
*Lucía*: Nunca más...
*Joaquín*: No me hagas perder la esperanza...
*Lucía*: Yo sé muy bien que lo que hoy sientes,
Luego se te olvidará una vez más...
*Joaquín*: Y ahí estarás tú, con tu cariño y tu comprensión
Para hacérmelo recordar...
*Lucía*: Caramelos ya no quiero más,
*Joaquín*: Entonces, ¿qué es lo que quieres?
*Lucía*: No quiero más rosas ni promesas que quedan perdidas,
En lo profundo de tus pensamientos,
Quiero a un hombre que sepa hablar,
Con el cariño, con eso y nada más...
*Joaquín*: Dame otra oportunidad...
*Lucía*: Palabras, palabras, palabras,
*Joaquín*: Sólo una más...
*Lucía*: Palabras, palabras, palabras,
*Joaquín*: Por favor, te lo pido!
*Lucía*: Palabras, palabras, palabras,
*Joaquín*: Te juro que voy a cambiar...
*Lucía*: Palabras, palabras, palabras, palabras,
Palabras tan solo palabras hay entre los dos...
*Joaquín*: Cómo eres, eh!
*Lucía*: Parole, parole, parole,
*Joaquín*:¿Y entonces qué vamos a hacer?
*Lucía*: Parole, parole, parole,
*Joaquín*:¿Qué es lo que tú quieres hacer?
*Lucía*: Parole, parole, parole,
*Joaquín*: Respóndeme...
*Lucía*: Palabras, palabras, palabras, palabras,
Palabras tan solo palabras hay entre los dos...

Και στο επόμενο γιουτιουμπάκι, μία εκδοχή στα γερμανικά (Worte, nur Worte) με ντουέτο Δαλιδά και Φρίντριχ Σίτερ:

*Worte nur Worte*
_Dalida & Friedrich Schütter_





Στο Διαδίκτυο κυκλοφορεί (σε πολλούς ιστότοπους) μια (προφανώς νεότερη) διαφορετική απόδοση στα γερμανικά (όχι αυτή που ακούγεται στο ντουέτο):

Ist seltsam
Du bist für mich wie die Sonne chérie
Du gibst mir das Leben
Nur immer Worte nichts als das, das alte Lied
Wie soll ich es dir nur erklären
Sag mir nichts mehr
Du bist die Göttin der Liebe und ich bete dich an
Schon wieder Worte Schmeichelei Rederei
Mein Morgen mein Gestern
Das ist vorbei
Du bist für immer meine große Liebe
Es ist vorbei der Traum zu Ende auch
Die Erinnerung für uns zwei
Wie schön sie auch sei
Du bist wie der Wind der den Klang der Geigen und 
Den Duft der Rosen weit mit sich tragt 
Süße Worte leere Rederei
Was willst du damit sagen
Schenk sie einer andern, die den Wind liebt und Rosen und Geigen
Die noch nicht weiß, daß es gut ist zu schweigen. 
zärtliche Worte von Liebe und Schmerz, sie gehn in mein Ohr
Doch nimmer in mein Herz.

Ein Wort noch
Worte, nur Worte, nur Worte
Bitte hör doch
Worte, nur Worte, nur Worte
Alles wird anders
Worte, nur Worte, nur Worte
So glaube mir
Worte, nur Worte, nur Worte, nur Worte
Die Worte die du da redest will nicht mal der Wind

Es ist mein Schicksal bei dir zu bleiben dich zu lieben ... für immer
Immer nur Worte nichts als das das alte Lied
Könntest du mich nur verstehen
Sag mir nichts mehr
Würdest du mir nur zuhören
Die Stimme lügt das Wort betrügt es klingt so fahl
Du verfolgst mich im Traum
Du bist ein Narr
Du tust mir Weh was bin ich ohne dich
Nun schweig einmal so halt doch ein
Du redest wie ein Wasserfall als wärst du allein
Du bist der Himmel der in mein dunkel das helle Licht der Sterne trägt

Süße Worte das alte Lied
Wenn es dich nicht gäbe, man müßte dich erfinden

Danke nicht für mich doch bitteschön versuch's bei einer andern
Bei der die Sterne auch am Himmel tanzen
Zärtliche Worte von Liebe und Schmerz sie gehn in mein Ohr
Doch nimmer in mein Herz 
Ein Wort noch ein einziges Wort

Worte, nur Worte, nur Worte!
Bitte hör doch
Worte, nur Worte, nur Worte!
Alles wird anders
Worte, nur Worte, nur Worte!
So glaube mir
Worte, nur Worte, nur Worte, nur Worte!
Die Worte, die du da redest, will nicht mal der Wind.

Wie bist du schön !
Worte, nur Worte, nur Worte!
Wie bist du schön !
Worte, nur Worte, nur Worte!
Wie bist du schön !
Worte, nur Worte, nur Worte!
Wie bist du schön !
Worte, nur Worte, nur Worte, nur Worte!
Die Worte, die du da redest, will nicht mal der Wind.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 27, 2010)

Ένα κομμάτι με πολλούς, μεγάλους και ασυνήθιστους αριθμούς παρουσιάζει ένα μικρό επιπλέον μεταφραστικό ενδιαφέρον, αφού σε κάθε γλώσσα είναι ουσιαστικά απαραίτητοι άλλοι αριθμοί και αντιστοιχίες.

Το κομμάτι In the Year 2525 (Exordium and Terminus) των Ζάγκερ και Έβανς από το 1969 είναι μια κλασική μονοεπιτυχία {κατά το μονοκαλλιέργεια –ή πώς αλλιώς λέμε τα one-hit-wonders;}. 

*In the Year 2525*
_Zager and Evans_






In the year 2525
If man is still alive
If woman can survive
They may find
In the year 3535
Ain't gonna need to tell the truth, tell no lies
Everything you think, do, and say
Is in the pill you took today

In the year 4545
Ain't gonna need your teeth, won't need your eyes
You won't find a thing to chew
Nobody's gonna look at you

In the year 5555
Your arms are hanging limp at your sides
Your legs got nothing to do
Some machine is doing that for you

In the year 6565
Ain't gonna need no husband, won't need no wife
You'll pick your son, pick your daughter too
From the bottom of a long glass tube' Whoooa

In the year 7510
If God's a-comin' he ought to make it by then
Maybe he'll look around himself and say
Guess it's time for the Judgement day

In the year 8510
God is gonna shake his mighty head then
He'll either say I'm pleased where man has been
Or tear it down and start again

In the year 9595
I'm kinda wondering if man is gonna be alive
He's taken everything this old earth can give
And he ain't put back nothing

Now it's been 10,000 years
Man has cried a billion tears
For what he never knew
Now man's reign is through
But through eternal night
The twinkling of starlight
So very far away
Maybe it's only yesterday

In the year 2525
If man is still alive
If woman can survive
They may thrive
In the year 3535
Ain't gonna need to tell the truth, tell no lies
Everything you think, do or say
Is in the pill you took today ....(fading...)

Στην προσπάθειά τους να διευρύνουν το κοινό τους, οι Ζάγκερ και Έβανς το είπαν και στα ιταλικά· το αποτέλεσμα ήταν τραγικό (μπορείτε να το βρείτε στο Διαδίκτυο, αλλά είπα να σας απαλλάξω εδώ από αυτή την ταλαιπωρία). Η εκδοχή των Ζάγκερ και Έβανς αναφέρεται στο 2033 (Nel Anno 2033). Οι πιο γνωστές ερμηνείες στα ιταλικά είναι όμως από τη Δαλιδά και την Κατερίνα Κασέλι (1970), που ...αρκέστηκαν στο 2023:

*Nel 2023*
_Caterina Caselli_






Nel 2000 io non so se vivrò 
Ma il mondo cambierà 
Il sole scenderà 
Su di noi 

Nel 2023, 23 
Se il mio cuore batterà non lo so 
Ma troverà qualcosa che 
Lo farà batter più di te 

Nel 2033, 33 
Non vedrò più con gli occhi miei 
Ci saranno delle immagini che 
Un altro mondo mi darà 

Nel 3023, 23 
Le mie braccia non serviranno più 
E nessuno più lavorerà 
Più veloce il tempo passerà 
Oh, oh, oh 

Nel 3033, 33 
Dio verrà sulla terra fra di noi 
Per giudicare se é il momento ormai 
Di pronunciare la parola fine 

Nel 6023, 23 
La terra nella notte tremerà 
In quel momento l'uomo avrà paura 
Avrà paura di morire 
Oh, oh, oh 

Nel 6033, 33 
Adesso io mi domando se 
Se nell'uomo ancora esisterà 
Tutto quello che adesso ha 
Oh, oh, oh 

10000 anni son passati 
L'uomo crede di aver reggiunto Dio 
D'avere in mano il mondo 
Di conquistare il sole 
Ma se ti volti indietro 
Le rose sono vive 
La pioggia cade ancora 
Le cose belle sono antiche 

Nel 2023, 23 
Io non ci sarò più 
Ma tu mi cercherai 
Nell'infinito 
Ah, ah, ah, ah.

Η Δαλιδά το είπε (φυσικά...) και στα γαλλικά. Εδώ, το κρίσιμο έτος είναι το 2005:

*L'an 2005*
_Dalida_






En l'année 2005 de notre ère
Si l'homme n'est pas poussière
Si l'oiseau vit à l'air des rivières 

En l'année 3005 de notre ère
Qui peut parler de paradis ou d'enfer
Tout ce que tu fais penses et dis
Est en pilule dès aujourd'hui 

En l'année 4005 de notre ère
Avoir des yeux un cœur a quoi ça sert
Qui y aura-t-il à aimer et qui pourra te regarder? 

En l'année 5005 de notre ère
La vie est un désert
Nous n'avons plus rien à faire
La machine a le feu vert oh oh oh 

En l'année 6005 de notre ère
S'il y a un Dieu quand il verra notre terre
Il dira après avoir regardé
Voilà l'heure du jugement dernier 

En l'année 7005 de notre ère
Le Tout Puissant sera-t-il très fier
De ce que l'homme a détruit et créé
Ou voudra-t-il recommencer oh oh oh 

En l'année 8005 de notre ère
L'homme sera-t-il encore sur terre
Il a tout pris au monde sans laisser de trace
Mais qu'a-t-il mis à la place oh oh oh 

Depuis 10 000 ans des hommes
Sont partis avec les larmes
Est-ce l'amour ou la haine qui mit fin à son règne 

Mais au fond de l'aurore une étoile s'endort
Sans doute il faut se taire
Ce n'était peut-être qu'hier 

En l'année 2005 de notre ère
Si l'homme n'est pas poussière
Aura-t-il compris où est Son bonheur
oh oh oh oh oh.


Με τους γερμανικούς αριθμούς, τα πράγματα ζορίζουν. Έτσι, το ντουέτο Νίνα και Μάικ τραγούδησαν το 1972 «Τι θα γίνει σε 7, 15, 20,... 100 χρόνια»:

*Was wird sein in sieben Jahren*
_Nina & Mike_






Was wird sein in 7 Jahren, 
läßt du mich nicht allein, o-o-ho
wirst du dann noch wie heut' bei mir sein?

Was wird sein in 15 Jahren
wenn wir schon längst nicht mehr zur Jugend zählen
wenn mir die ersten grauen Haare wachsen
wirst du dann immer noch stolz auf mich sein?

Was wird sein in 20 Jahren
wenn unsere Kinder mit Problemen kommen
wirst du ihnen dann zur Seite stehen
oder sie sich selbst überlassen?

Was wird sein in 30 Jahren
wenn ich ab und zu mal nicht zuhause bin
würdest du in Gedanken bei mir sein
oder ist dir ganz egal was ich mache?

Was wird sein in 40 Jahren
wenn unsere Kinder uns nur Briefe schreiben
weil sie in eine andere Stadt gezogen
wirst du mich trösten, wenn ich weinen muß, o-o-ho?

Was wird sein in 50 Jahren
wenn wir schon alt und grau geworden
wenn wir dann am Stock spazierengehen
wirst du mir auch noch liebe Worte sagen?

Und wer weiß in 60 Jahren
was wird sein, wenn wir den Himmel sehen
werden wir auf unser Leben schauen
und daran denken, wie schön es doch war, o-o-ho?

Und was wird sein in 100 Jahren
wenn wir von allen längst vergessen sind
wird auf unser'n Gräbern Unkraut wachsen
oder werden Blumen blüh'n, wer weiss?

Doch wir woll'n nicht zu viel denken
heute sind wir jung und glücklich
dass auch wir Probleme haben
läßt uns nicht traurig sein.

Komm gib mir deine Hand
ich will nur dir gehören
und wenn wir uns bemüh'n
bleibt unsere Liebe immer schön.

Was wird sein in 7 Jahren, 
läßt du mich nicht allein, o-o-ho
wirst du dann noch wie heut' bei mir sein?

Το κομμάτι γνώρισε και διάφορες παραλλαγές, όπως η εκδοχή των *Visage* από το άλμπουμ _Fade to Grey_:

*In the Year 2525*
_Visage_






Και εδώ η, αναμφισβήτητα επηρεασμένη από τους γιουγκοσλαβικούς πολέμους, εκδοχή με παραλλαγμένους στίχους που έδωσε το σλοβένικο γκρουπ *Laibach* στο άλμπουμ τους, _NATO_:

*In the year 2525*
_Laibach_







In the year 2525 
If man is still alive
If woman can survive, they may find

In the year 1994
War goes on just like before
War goes on, it never ends
War brings bigger dividends

In the year 1995
Brave new world is born to die
From total damage to damage limitation
Fear is the key to defend the nation

In the year 1996
There is no need for politics
Seeing life with unseeing eyes
Seeing man see through the disguise

In the year 1997
The boil bursts in the face of Heaven
Dragon tears washed away thy youth
Wash thy hands of eternal truth

In the year 1998
Why shut the door of the Open Gate
Rivers of people flow like blood
New race rises from the mud

In the year 1999
War destroys the last sky-line
A flaming cross appears in the sky
Man bows down as the bullets fly

Now it's been 2000 years
Man has cried a million tears
For what he never knew
Now man's reign is through
But through eternal night
The twinkling of starlight
So very far away
Maybe it's only yesterday

In the year 2525
If man is still alive
If woman can survive
We survive

In the year 3535


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 30, 2010)

Στίχοι χωρίς ιδιαίτερες απαιτήσεις , που όμως αποτελούν εγγύηση για διαχρονικές ποπ επιτυχίες και μυρίζουν καλοκαίρι...

Το τραγούδι Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Yellow Polka Dot Bikini του Brian Hyland έγινε μεγάλη επιτυχία το 1960 και επανέρχεται κάθε τόσο στην επικαιρότητα με νέες εκτελέσεις. Στη βίκη υπάρχει και σχετικό λήμμα.

Εδώ, η αρχική εκτέλεση (με το απαραίτητο χρατς κλπ :)):






Και οι στίχοι (ανάλυση [!] στο πιο πάνω λήμμα της βίκη ):

*ITSY BITSY, TEENIE WEENIE, YELLOW POLKA-DOT BIKINI*
στίχοι: Paul Vance & Lee Pockriss
Brian Hyland

She was afraid to come out of the locker 
She was as nervous as she could be 
She was afraid to come out of the locker 
She was afraid that somebody would see... 
Two, three, four, tell the people what she wore 

It was an itsy bitsy, teenie weenie, yellow polka-dot bikini 
That she wore for the first time today 
An itsy teenie weenie yellow polka-dot bikini 
So in the locker she wanted to stay.... 
Two, three, four, stick around we'll tell ya more 

She was afraid to come out in the open 
And so a blanket around her she wore 
She was afraid to come out in the open 
And so she sat bundled up on the shore... 
Two, three, four, tell the people what she wore 

It was an itsy bitsy, teenie weenie, yellow polka-dot bikini 
That she wore for the first time today 
An itsy teenie weenie yellow polka-dot bikini 
So in the blanket she wanted to stay... 
Two, three, four, stick around we'll tell ya more 

Now she's afraid to come of the water 
And I wonder what she's gonna do 
Now she's afraid to come out of the water 
And the poor little girl's turnin' blue 
Two, three, four, tell the people what she wore... 

It was an itsy bitsy, teenie weenie, yellow polka-dot bikini 
That she wore for the first time today 
An itsy teenie weenie yellow polka-dot bikini 
So in the water she wanted to stay 

From the locker to the blanket 
From the blanket to the shore 
From the shore to the water 
Guess there isn't any more! 

Για την πολύγλωσση διάδοσή του στη δεκατία του 1960 «υπεύθυνη» ήταν, σε μεγάλο βαθμό, η Ιταλογαλλίδα πολύγλωσση τραγουδίστρια Δαλιδά. Εδώ το τραγουδάει στα γαλλικά:






*ITSI BITSI PETIT BIKINI*
Στίχοι στα γαλλικά: P.J. Vance / L. Pockriss / A. Salvet / L. Morisse (1960)
Γνωστότεροι ερμηνευτές: Δαλιδά, Τζόνι Χαλιντέι, Ντάριο Μορένο, αδελφές Κέσλερ

Sur une plage il y avait une belle fille
Qui avait peur d'aller prendre son bain
Elle craignait de quitter sa cabine
Elle tremblait de montrer au voisin
Un deux trois elle tremblait de montrer quoi ?

Son petit itsi bitsi tini ouini, tout petit, petit, bikini
Qu'elle mettait pour la première fois
Un itsi bitsi tini ouini, tout petit, petit, bikini
Un bikini rouge et jaune à p'tits pois
Un deux trois voilà ce qu'il arriva

Elle ne songeait qu'à quitter sa cabine
Elle s'enroula dans son peignoir de bain
Car elle craignait de choquer ses voisines
Et même aussi de gêner ses voisins
Un deux trois elle craignait de montrer quoi ?

Son petit itsi bitsi tini ouini, tout petit, petit, bikini
Qu'elle mettait pour la première fois
Un itsi bitsi tini ouini, tout petit, petit, bikini
Un bikini rouge et jaune à p'tits pois
Un deux trois voilà ce qui arriva

Elle doit maintenant s'élancer hors de l'ombre
Elle craint toujours les regards indiscrets
C'est le moment de faire voir à tout le monde
Ce qu'il la trouble et qui la fait trembler
Un deux trois elle a peur de montrer quoi ?

Son petit itsi bitsi tini ouini, tout petit, petit, bikini
Qu'elle mettait pour la première fois
Un itsi bitsi tini ouini, tout petit, petit, bikini
Un bikini rouge et jaune à p'tits pois

Si cette histoire vous amuse
On peut la recommencer
Si c'est pas drôle on s'excuse
En tout cas c'est terminé

Κι εδώ το λέει στα ιταλικά:






*PEZZETTINI DI BIKINI*
Ιταλικοί στίχοι: Testoni

Dalla cabina uscir non voleva
Io le chiedevo piccina perchè
Non voglio uscire cosi ripondeva
Son troppi gli occhi che guardano me

Un, due, tre dicci sotto cosa c'è 

Portava un itsy bitsy tiny winy, tout petit, piccolo bikini
Che copriva da qui fino a qui
Un itsy bitsy tiny winy, tout petit, piccolo bikini
Lei non voleva mostrarsi cosi 

Un, due, tre dicci soito cosa c'è 

Si mise un lungo pudico pastrano
E finalmente avanzo verso il mar
Era un costume davvero un po strano
Gridavan tutti che bel palombar 

Un, due, tre ma dicci sotto cosa c'è

Portava un itsy bitsy tiny winy, tout petit, piccolo bikini
Che copriva da qui fino a qui
Un itsy bitsy tiny winy, tout petit, piccolo bikini
Lei non voleva mostrarsi cosi

Un, due, tre dicci setto cosa c'è 

Poi finalmente si spoglia e si getta
Ma tutti quanti la stanno a guardar
Non ha il coraggio di uscir poveretta
Non ha il coraggio di uscire dal mar

Un, due, tre ma dicci sotto cosa c'è

Portava un itsy bitsy tiny winy, tout petit, piccolo bikini
Che copriva da qui fino a qui
Un itsy bitsy tiny winy, tout petit, piccolo bikini
Lei non voleva mostrarsi cosi

Quel bikini a pezzettini 
Che fortuna le porto
Un regista la vide 
Per un film la scritturo.

Για τη γερμανική παραλλαγή είπα να ξεφύγω από τη Δαλιδά και να πάω σε μια πιο πρόσφατη εκτέλεση (2007):






*HONOLULU STRANDBIKINI*
(πρώτη ερμηνεία: Κατερίνα Βαλέντε, 1960)
Στο γιουτιουμπάκι: Γκάμπι Μπαγκίνσκι

Am Strand von Florida ging sie spazieren 
Und was sie tut hätte keinen gestört 
nur eine einsame piekfeine Lady 
fiel bald in Ohnmacht und war sehr empört.
Acht, neun, sieben, zehn,
na was gabs denn da zu seh'n?

Das war ihr Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Honolulu Strandbikini
er war schick und der war sehr modern
Ihr Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Honolulu Strandbikini
ja der gefiel ganz besonders den Herrn.

Eins, zwei, drei, na, was war denn schon dabei?
Die Cabaleros vom Copacabana 
die rannten ihr immer zu hinterher
da lief sie weg und vor Schreck gleich in's Wasser
dabei ertrank sie beinah noch im Meer.

Acht, neun, zehn na was gabs denn da zu sehen?
Es war der Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Honolulu Strandbikini
er war schick und der war sehr modern
Ihr Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Honolulu Strandbikini
ja er gefiel ganz besonders den Herren.

Eins, zwei, drei na was war denn schon dabei?
Ja in Venedig war grad Vineale, 
ein Fotograf der hielt sie für 'nen Star
doch in der Zeitung stand später zu lesen, 
dass der Bikini nur schuld daran war.

Acht, neun, zehn, na was gabs denn da zu sehen?
Es war ihr Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Honolulu Strandbikini
er war schick und der war so modern
Ihrr Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Honolulu Strandbikini
ja er gefiel ganz besonders den Herren.

Es war ihr Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Honolulu Strandbikini
er war schick und der war so modern
ihr Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Honolulu Strandbikini
ja er gefiel ganz besonders den Herren.

Und da zog sie den Bikini, den sie nirgends tragen kann,
ganz alleine zu hause in der Badewanne an.
Oooh

Και, για κερασάκι στην τούρτα, η ελληνική εκδοχή της Πωλίνας:





*ΡΟΖ ΜΠΙΚΙΝΙ*
Ελληνική στίχοι: Τάκης Καρνάτσος
Πρώτη εκτέλεση: Πωλίνα

Λα, λα, λα...

Δε με ριγούν τα μεγάλα τα ψάρια
κι οι καρχαρίες και τ' αρσενικά
είμαι απ' αυτές που κερδίζουν στα ζάρια
η συνταγή φυσικά είναι μια

Ποια; Ποια; Ποια; 
Τι σημαίνουν όλα αυτά;

Με ένα σούπερ τοσοδούλι μίνι διάφανο και ροζ μπικίνι
κάνω ντου και τρομάζει ο ντουνιάς
με το βρεγμένο σούπερ μίνι διάφανο και ροζ μπικίνι
πέφτουν όλοι ξεροί μονομιάς

Λα, λα, λα...

Κι όμως θυμάμαι παλιά καλοκαίρια, λα λα λα
πόσο ντρεπόμουν τις πλαζ γενικά, λα λα λα
γυαλιά φορούσα μπουρνούζια καπέλα
μα τα ξεπέρασα πια όλα αυτά

Ποια; Ποια; Ποια; 
Πώς ξεπέρασε όλα αυτά

Με ένα σούπερ τοσοδούλι μίνι διάφανο και ροζ μπικίνι
κάνω ντου και τρομάζει ο ντουνιάς
με το βρεγμένο σούπερ μίνι διάφανο και ροζ μπικίνι
πέφτουν όλοι ξεροί μονομιάς

Mπα μπα δεν κρατιέται αυτή παιδιά

Πήρα μαθήματα ανατομίας
είδα δεκάδες διαφημιστικά
Έφτιαξα όλας τας αδυναμίας
δε με κομπλάρουν τα ξένα κορμιά

Ποια; Ποια; Ποια; 
Τι σημαίνουν όλα αυτά

Με ένα σούπερ τοσοδούλι μίνι διάφανο και ροζ μπικίνι
κάνω ντου και τρομάζει ο ντουνιάς
με το βρεγμένο σούπερ μίνι διάφανο και ροζ μπικίνι
πέφτουν όλοι ξεροί μονομιάς

Μπα μπα δεν κρατιέται αυτή παιδιά

Με ένα σούπερ τοσοδούλι μίνι διάφανο και ροζ μπικίνι
κάνω ντου και τρομάζει ο ντουνιάς
με το βρεγμένο σούπερ μίνι διάφανο και ροζ μπικίνι
πέφτουν όλοι ξεροί μονομιάς

Μα ποια είσαι τέλος πάντων; 
-ένα καρακατσουλιό
Στόχος έγινες των πάντων
ε, με τον τρόπο μου κι εγώ

Τέλος; Έ, όχι, βέβαια!

Η εκδοχή των 1990's:

bombalurina:





Η εκδοχή των 2010's


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 30, 2010)

Το House of the rising sun είναι κόπια (ίσως καλύτερη) από το γαλλικό αυθεντικό κομμάτι
Le pénitencier




by Johnny Hallyday

Les portes du pénitencier
Bientôt vont se fermer
Et c'est là que je finirai ma vie
Comm'd'autres gars l'ont finie
Pour moi ma mère a donné
Sa robe de mariée
Peux-tu jamais me pardonner
Je t'ai trop fait pleurer
Le soleil n'est pas fait pour nous
C'est la nuit qu'on peut tricher
Toi qui ce soir a tout perdu
Demain tu peux gagner .

O mères, écoutez-moi
Ne laissez jamais vos garçons
Seuls la nuit traîner dans les rues
Ils iront tout droit en prison
Toi la fille qui m'a aimé
Je t'ai trop fait pleurer
Les larmes de honte que tu as versées
Il faut les oublier
Les portes du pénitencier
Bientôt vont se fermer
Et c'est là que je finirai ma vie
Comm'd'autres gars l'ont finie 






There is a house in New Orleans 
They call the Rising Sun 
And it's been the ruin of many a poor boy 
And God I know I'm one 

My mother was a tailor 
She sewed my new bluejeans 
My father was a gamblin' man 
Down in New Orleans 

Now the only thing a gambler needs 
Is a suitcase and trunk 
And the only time he's satisfied 
Is when he's on a drunk 

------ organ solo ------ 

Oh mother tell your children 
Not to do what I have done 
Spend your lives in sin and misery 
In the House of the Rising Sun 

Well, I got one foot on the platform 
The other foot on the train 
I'm goin' back to New Orleans 
To wear that ball and chain 

Well, there is a house in New Orleans 
They call the Rising Sun 
And it's been the ruin of many a poor boy 
And God I know I'm one

Επίσης 






Je me leve et je te bouscule
Tu ne te reveilles pas
Comme d'habitude
Sur toi je remonte le drap
J'ai peur que tu aies froid
Comme d'habitude
Ma main caresse tes cheveux
Presque malgre moi
Comme d'habitude
Mais toi
Tu me tournes le dos
Comme d'habitude

Et puis je m'habille tres vite
Je sors de la chambre
Comme d'habitude
Tout seul je bois mon cafe
Je suis en retard
Comme d'habitude
Sans bruit je quitte la maison
Tout est gris dehors
Comme d'habitude
J'ai froid
Je releve mon col
Comme d'habitude

Comme d'habitude
Toute la journee
Je vais jouer
A faire semblant
Comme d'habitude
Je vais sourire
Comme d'habitude
Je vais me^me rire
Comme d'habitude
Enfin je vais vivre
Comme d'habitude

Et puis
Le jour s'en ira
Moi je reviendrai
Comme d'habitude
Toi
Tu seras sortie
Pas encore rentre'e
Comme d'habitude
Tout seul
J'irai me coucher
Dans ce grand lit froid
Comme d'habitude
Mes larmes
Je les cacherai
Comme d'habitude

Comme d'habitude
Meme la nuit
Je vais jouer
A faire semblant
Comme d'habitude
Tu rentreras
Comme d'habitude
Je t'attendrai
Comme d'habitude
Tu me souriras
Comme d'habitude

Comme d'habitude
Tu te deshabilleras
Comme d'habitude
Tu te coucheras
Comme d'habitude
On s'embrassera
Comme d'habitude

Comme d'habitude,
On fera semblant
Comme d'habitude,
On fera l'amour
Comme d'habitude,
On fera semblant
Comme d'habitudee

έγινε 






And now, the end is near, 
And so I face the final curtain. 
My friends, I'll say it clear; 
I'll state my case of which I'm certain. 

I've lived a life that's full - 
I've travelled each and every highway. 
And more, much more than this, 
I did it my way. 

Regrets? I've had a few, 
But then again, too few to mention. 
I did what I had to do 
And saw it through without exemption. 

I planned each charted course - 
Each careful step along the byway, 
And more, much more than this, 
I did it my way. 

Yes, there were times, I'm sure you knew, 
When I bit off more than I could chew, 
But through it all, when there was doubt, 
I ate it up and spit it out. 
I faced it all and I stood tall 
And did it my way. 

I've loved, I've laughed and cried, 
I've had my fill - my share of losing. 
But now, as tears subside, 
I find it all so amusing. 

To think I did all that, 
And may I say, not in a shy way - 
Oh no. Oh no, not me. 
I did it my way. 

For what is a man? What has he got? 
If not himself - Then he has naught. 
To say the things he truly feels 
And not the words of one who kneels. 
The record shows I took the blows 
And did it my way. 

Yes, it was my way.

Αντίθετα 
προτιμώ τη γαλλική βερσιόν παρά το γεγονός ότι η αγγλική είναι η αυθεντική





Paroles Ces Mots StupidesJe sais que tôt ou tard
Tu voudras bien sortir un soir en camarade avec moi.
J'essaierai d'être gai pour te faire rire
Mais je sais que je ne verrai que toi.
Et quand nous seront las d'avoir dansé
Nous irons prendre un dernier verre quand même.
C'est là que je gacherai tout
En te disant ces mots stupides :
Je t'aime

Et dans tes yeux je lirai 
Que j'ai trahi notre amitié,
Que je suis comme les autres.
Bien vite je m'en irai,
Sans même te dire que si je t'aime
Ce n'est pas de ma faute

Cela fait si longtemps 
Que je suis là le coeur battant
A ne plus penser qu'à toi.
A guetter ton regard
En espérant toujours y voir
Un peu de tendresse pour moi
Et si à cet instant, très doucement 
Je sens ta main se poser sur la mienne
De joie, je crois, je pleurerai 
En répétant ces mots stupides :
Je t'aime ...

Et si à cet instant, très doucement 
Je sens ta main se poser sur la mienne
De joie, je crois, je pleurerai 
En répétant ces mots stupides :
Je t'aime ...
je t'aime...
je t'aime...
Je t'aime ... 






SOMETHING STUPID
(Parks)

Nancy & Frank Sinatra - 1967
Marvin Gaye & Tammi Terrell - 1968
Ali & Kibibi Campbell - 1995
Raul Malo (The Mavericks) & Trisha Yearwood - 1995
Robbie Williams & Nicole Kidman - 2001


I know I stand in line, until you think you have the time
To spend an evening with me
And if we go someplace to dance, I know that there's a chance
You won't be leaving with me

And afterwards we drop into a quiet little place
And have a drink or two
And then I go and spoil it all, by saying something stupid
Like: "I love you"

I can see it in your eyes, that you despise the same old lies
You heard the night before
And though it's just a line to you, for me it's true
It never seemed so right before

I practice every day to find some clever lines to say
To make the meaning come through
But then I think I'll wait until the evening gets late
And I'm alone with you

The time is right your perfume fills my head, the stars get red
And oh the night's so blue
And then I go and spoil it all, by saying something stupid
Like: "I love you"
("I love you, I love you,...")


----------



## SBE (Mar 30, 2010)

nevergrown said:


> Το House of the rising sun είναι κόπια (ίσως καλύτερη) από το γαλλικό αυθεντικό κομμάτι



Περίεργο, είχα την εντύπωση ότι ήταν παραδοσιακό αμερικάνικο άσμα,όπως λέει κι η βίκι.


----------



## nickel (Mar 31, 2010)

nevergrown said:


> Το House of the rising sun είναι κόπια (ίσως καλύτερη) από το γαλλικό αυθεντικό κομμάτι



Ιερόσυλα πράγματα! Έχουν γραφτεί βιβλία ολόκληρα για αυτή την μπαλάντα. Κυριολεκτικά:
_Chasing the Rising Sun: The Journey of an American Song_

Και ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι πρόλαβε και, πριν από τους Animals, το τραγούδησε ο Μπομπ Ντίλαν στο πρώτο του άλμπουμ, του 1962.







The Animals, led By Eric Burdon, became the first British group after the Beatles to chart a number-one single in America with "House of the Rising Sun," the first number-one single explicitly written about a whorehouse. According to folklorist Alan Lomax in his book _Our Singing Country_ (1941), the melody of "The House of the Rising Run" is a traditional English ballad, though the lyrics were written by Georgia Turner and Bert Martin, both from Kentucky. The song was first recorded in the 1920s by Hack bluesman Texas Alexander and later covered by such diverse musicians as Leadbelly, Charlie Byrd, Roy Acuff, Woody Guthrie, the Weavers, Henry Mancini, Dolly Parton, and Peter, Paul & Mary, as well as many others.
_Encyclopedia of Prostitution and Sex Work_​


----------



## daeman (Mar 31, 2010)

Θαύμα! Θαύμα! 
Ο Τζόνι Χαλιντέι* ανακάλυψε τη μηχανή του χρόνου, πριν καν γράψει γι' αυτήν ο Γουέλς!
Έκτακτο παράρτημα! Διαβάστε για τη μεγάλη ανακάλυψη στην "Πανγαλακτική Γαργαροκροτίδα", την εφημερίδα που τα λέει όλα, χύμα και σταράτα...

*γαλλοπρεπέστατο το όνομα που διάλεξε.

Στο επόμενο φύλλο μας: Ο Σιντ Βίσιους πρωτοτραγούδησε το My Way!


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 1, 2010)

SBE said:


> Περίεργο, είχα την εντύπωση ότι ήταν παραδοσιακό αμερικάνικο άσμα,όπως λέει κι η βίκι.



Ίσως έχεις δίκιο. Έψαξα και εγώ. Αυτό που με παραξενεύει είναι ότι είναι στην λίστα των hits της Γαλλίας το 1964 δηλαδή τη χρονιά που δημιουργήθηκε
αγγλική βικι
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_French_number-one_hits_of_1964

Υ.Γ
Τώρα διαβάζω και για το 1962 με τον Nτύλαν

Επίσης στην αγγλική βίκι
Enoch Ashley. Alger "Texas" Alexander's The Risin' Sun, which was recorded in 1928, is sometimes mentioned as the first recording, *but this is a completely different song*.
Επίσης
In late 1961, Bob Dylan recorded the song for his self-titled, first album, Bob Dylan, released in March 1962. Dylan claims a writer's credit for the song. In an interview on the documentary No Direction Home, Dave Van Ronk said that he was intending to record it at that time, and that Bob Dylan copied his version of the song. He recorded it himself soon thereafter on Just Dave Van Ronk.

Δηλαδή αυτά που άκουσα σε γνωστό ραδιοφωνικό σταθμό ήταν μούφα. Όλα πρέπει να τα ψάχνουμε πια.

Βρήκα και την ισπανική του βερσιόν. Βέβαια εδώ δεν είναι η Νίνα Σιμόν (1962)





(Αλλά μη πυροβολείτε τον πιανίστα)
Προφανώς η γαλλική εκδοχή ήταν μεγαλύτερη επιτυχία στη Γαλλία από ότι αυτή των Animals την ίδια χρονιά (1964)



daeman said:


> Θαύμα! Θαύμα!
> Ο Τζόνι Χαλιντέι* ανακάλυψε τη μηχανή του χρόνου, πριν καν γράψει γι' αυτήν ο Γουέλς!
> 
> Εnfin bref!!!
> ...





Αναφορικά με το "my way" (αν έκανα δύο λάθη θα ταν too much)

στην αγγλική βίκι
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/My_Way_(song)

"My Way" is an English version of a French song. The English lyrics were written by Paul Anka and popularized by Frank Sinatra on his *1969* album My Way. *The melody is that of the French song "Comme d'habitude" composed in 1967 by Claude François and Jacques Revaux*. Anka's English lyrics are unrelated to the original French by Claude François and Gilles Thibaut. "My Way" is often quoted as the most remade song in history.


Τελικά κάτι κέρδισα από όλα αυτά. Ότι πρέπει να ψάχνω στα διάφορα βίκι πριν ξεστομίζω κάτι εδώ μέσα (αλλιώς πέφτουν καρπαζιές)

Στο επόμενο φύλλο μας: Ο Σιντ Βίσιους πρωτοτραγούδησε το Σάμθιν στούπιντ!


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 1, 2010)

Στο επόμενο φύλλο μας: Ο Σιντ Βίσιους πρωτοτραγούδησε το Σάμθιν στούπιντ!

ή Something else





I did it in a vicious way







Αλλά να μη ξεχνάμε και τον Eddie Cochran Εκτός και αν ο Βίσιους συναγωνίζεται τον Τζόνυ στην ανακάλυψη του χρονοντούλαπου...γιαν να μη χρησιμοποιήσω ποδοσφαιρικούς όρους κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου


----------



## Palavra (Apr 1, 2010)

nevergrown said:


> Τελικά κάτι κέρδισα από όλα αυτά. Ότι πρέπει να ψάχνω στα διάφορα βίκι πριν ξεστομίζω κάτι εδώ μέσα (αλλιώς πέφτουν καρπαζιές)


Παίδες, μας πήρανε πρέφα


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 1, 2010)

*Georges Moustaki: Le métèque*

Avec ma gueule de métèque 
De Juif errant, de pâtre grec 
Et mes cheveux aux quatre vents 

Avec mes yeux tout délavés 
Qui me donnent l'air de rêver 
Moi qui ne rêve plus souvent 

Avec mes mains de maraudeur 
De musicien et de rôdeur 
Qui ont pillé tant de jardins 

Avec ma bouche qui a bu 
Qui a embrassé et mordu 
Sans jamais assouvir sa faim 

Avec ma gueule de métèque 
De Juif errant, de pâtre grec 
De voleur et de vagabond 

Avec ma peau qui s'est frottée 
Au soleil de tous les étés 
Et tout ce qui portait jupon 

Avec mon cœur qui a su faire 
Souffrir autant qu'il a souffert 
Sans pour cela faire des histoires 

Avec mon âme qui n'a plus 
La moindre chance de salut 
Pour éviter le purgatoire 

Avec ma gueule de métèque 
De Juif errant, de pâtre grec 
Et mes cheveux aux quatre vents 

Je viendrai, ma douce captive 
Mon âme sœur, ma source vive 
Je viendrai boire tes vingt ans 

Et je serai prince de sang 
Rêveur ou bien adolescent 
Comme il te plaira de choisir 

Et nous ferons de chaque jour 
Toute une éternité d'amour 
Que nous vivrons à en mourir 

Et nous ferons de chaque jour 
Toute une éternité d'amour 
Que nous vivrons à en mourir






Μουσική: Ζωρζ Μουστακί

Στίχοι: Δημήτρης Χριστοδούλου

Σαν σύννεφο απ' τον καιρό
μονάχο μες τον ουρανό
πήρα παιδί τους δρόμους

Περπάτησα όλη τη γη
μ' ένα τραγούδι στην καρδιά
και τη βροχή στους ώμους

Μ' αυτά τα χέρια σαν φτερά
που δεν εγνώρισαν χαρά
πάλεψα με το κύμα

Κι είχα βαθιά μου μια πληγή
αγάπη που δε βρήκε γη
χαμένη μες το κρίμα

Με πρόσωπο τόσο πικρό
από τον ήλιο το σκληρό
χάθηκα μες τη νύχτα

Κι ο έρωτας με πήγε κει
που 'χα στα χείλη το φιλί
μα συντροφιά δεν είχα

Με την καρδιά μου μια πληγή
περπάτησα σ' αυτή τη γη
που είχα να τη ζήσω

Μα μου τα πήρανε μαζί
το όνειρο και την αυγή
και φεύγω πριν αρχίσω

Σαν σύννεφο απ' τον καιρό
μονάχο μες τον ουρανό
θα 'ρθω ξανά κοντά σου

Μέσα σε κείνη τη βροχή
που σ' άφησα κάποιο πρωί
κι έχασα τη ζωή μου

Θα 'ρθω ξανά απ' τα παλιά
σαν το πουλί απ' το νοτιά
την πόρτα να χτυπήσω

Θα 'ναι μια άνοιξη πικρή
που όλα θ' ανοίγουνε στη γη
κι απ' την αρχή θ' αρχίσω


----------



## Zazula (Apr 1, 2010)

Δεν πιστεύω να περιμένατε από μένα κάτι διαφορετικό, ε;  Έχουμε και λέμε λοιπόν:

Γιώργος Γιασεμής — Για σένα να πεθάνω




 
[Και σε πολύ καλό remix από τους Master Tempo, αλλά δυστυχώς χωρίς βιντεοκλιπάκι:]




 
Και τώρα το διαπολιτισμικό / διαγλωσσικό: Емилия — Ще Рискувам


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 2, 2010)

Αχαχαχαχαχ!!!! Τα λόγια στα ρωσσικά;
Επειδή έβαλες μια ευχάριστη νότα θασυνεχίσω στον ίδιο τόνο

*53 εκατομμύρια εμφανίσεις!!!*






Oh I'm a gummy bear 
Yes I'm a gummy bear 
Oh I'm a yummy, tummy, funny, lucky gummy bear 
I'm a jelly bear 
Yes, I'm a gummy bear 
Oh I'm a moving, grooving, jamming, singing gummy bear. 

Oh yeah! 
Ba ba be do be do be yum yum
Ba ba be do be do be yum yum
Ba ba be do be do be yum yum
Three times you can bite me

Gummy, gummy, gummy, gummy, gummy bear 


*
38 εκατομμύρια εμφανίσεις!!!*






Je m'appelle funny bear 
Je m'appelle funny bear 
Je m'appelle funny funny funny funny funny bear 
J'ai un p'tit ventre mou et un slip kangourou 
Moi je suis pas comme les autres toutous je suis un p'tit loup 

...x5 

*12,5 εκατομμύρια εμφανίσεις*




Ich bin dein Gummibär [2x]
Ich bin dein gummi, gummi, gummi, gummi, Gummibär
Ich bin dein Gummibär [2x]
Ich bin dein kleiner süßer bunter dicker Gummibär
Oh yeo

Gummi, gummi, gummi, gummi, Gummibär [2x]

Bai ding ba doli party
Bamm bing ba doli party
Breding ba doli party party pop
[2x]

Ich bin dein Gummibär [2x]
Ich bin dein gummi, gummi, gummi, gummi, Gummibär
Ich bin dein Gummibär [2x]
Ich bin dein kleiner süßer bunter dicker Gummibär
Oh yeo

Ba ba bidubidubi jam jam [3x]
Drei mal darfst du beissen
[2x]

Gummi, gummi, gummi, gummi, Gummibär [2x]

Bai ding ba doli party
Bamm bing ba doli party
Breding ba doli party party pop
[2x]

Ich bin dein Gummibär [2x]
Ich bin dein gummi, gummi, gummi, gummi, Gummibär
Ich bin dein Gummibär [2x]
Ich bin dein kleiner süßer bunter dicker Gummibär
Oh yeo

Drei mal darfst du beissen
Und schmatzen darfst du auch
Wir haben keine Haare
Und sind immer gummi super drauf

Ba ba bidubidubi jam jam [3x]
Drei mal darfst du beissen
[2x]

Gummi, gummi, gummi, gummi, Gummibär [2x]

Ich bin dein Gummibär [2x]
Ich bin dein gummi, gummi, gummi, gummi, Gummibär
Ich bin dein Gummibär [2x]
Ich bin dein kleiner süßer bunter dicker Gummibär
[2x]
Oh Yeo
Party Pop [4x]

*5+ εκατομμύρια εμφανίσεις*






και επειδή δε βρίσκω τα λόγια στα ισπανικά


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 2, 2010)

Ζαζ, η Εμίλια δεν είναι Βουλγάρα; Το κλιπάκι είναι σίγουρα από βουλγάρικο κανάλι (αρκεί να δεις τις θερμοκρασίες) και η προφορά πολύ μπάλκαν ακούγεται βρε παιδί μου... :)


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 2, 2010)

Με μπέρδεψε το Рискувам. Το διάβασα σαν *Ρύσκι*μπαμ

Και βέβαια δεν συνέχισα να το ακούω μετά τα πρώτα δευτερόλεπτα.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 2, 2010)

Για το #32, δεν μπορούμε να μιλάμε για_ Gummy Bear_ και να μην έχουμε:

Την εκδοχή _Σαψαλώθηκα_: 



 (το βίντεο από http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=49715&postcount=787 έχει αφαιρεθεί πλέον).
Την γκάνγκστα έκδοση: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=49909&postcount=222.



nevergrown said:


> Και βέβαια δεν συνέχισα να το ακούω μετά τα πρώτα δευτερόλεπτα.


Μα, κανείς δεν είπε να ακούσεις — αρκούσε να κοιτάξεις... ;) Αλλά, αφού ζήτησες τους στίχους: 

Тези дрехи не прикриват, а показват кой си ти.
Без "Армани" не излизаш, може би с "Версаче" спиш.
Май си влюбен в тебе, само пренаситен от жени.
Тръгваш бързо, спираш рязко, до къде ще продължиш ?!​ 
_Ρεφρέν_:
Какво им вземаш и им даваш на жените?
Защо и мен сега ме караш да опитам ?! 
Сега съм смелата, която се страхува,
ще те целувам дори да те загубя! / х2​

Спри да гледаш с този поглед - изкусител на жени! 
Всяка трета има повод, за да ти благодари.
Имаш навик да купуваш само скъпите неща, 
знам отдавна как си купи както мен и любовта!​ 
​_Ρεφρέν х 2_​

Ще рискувам с теб до края, изкусител на жени...
Ще те целувам дори да те загубя...​ 
​_Ρεφρέν х 2_​


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 3, 2010)

Και ενόψει της αρκετά σίγουρης επικείμενης χρεωκοπίας





Ωέο!






Je revois la ville en fete et en délire 
Suffoquant sous le soleil et sous la joie 
Et j'entends dans la musique les cris, les rires 
Qui éclatent et rebondissent autour de moi 
Et perdue parmi ces gens qui me bousculent 
Étourdie, désemparée, je reste là 
Quand soudain, je me retourne, il se recule, 
Et la foule vient de me jeter entre ses bras... 

Emportés par la foule qui nous traîne 
Nous entraîne 
Écrasés l'un contre l'autre 
Nous ne formons qu'un seul corps 
Et le flot sans effort 
Nous pousse, enchaînés l'un et l'autre 
Et nous laisse tous deux 
Épanouis, enivrés et heureux. 
Entraînés par la foule qui s'élance 
Et qui danse 
Une folle farandole 
Nos deux mains restent soudées 
Et parfois soulevés 
Nos deux corps enlacés s'envolent 
Et retombent tous deux 
Épanouis, enivrés et heureux... 

Et la joie éclaboussée par son sourire 
Me transperce et rejaillit au fond de moi 
Mais soudain je pousse un cri parmi les rires 
Quand la foule vient l'arracher d'entre mes bras... 

Emportés par la foule qui nous traîne 
Nous entraîne 
Nous éloigne l'un de l'autre 
Je lutte et je me débats 
Mais le son de ma voix 
S'étouffe dans les rires des autres 
Et je crie de douleur, de fureur et de rage 
Et je pleure... 

Et traînée par la foule qui s'élance 
Et qui danse 
Une folle farandole 
Je suis emportée au loin 
Et je crispe mes poings, maudissant la foule qui me vole 
L'homme qu'elle m'avait donné 
Et que je n'ai jamais retrouvé...








Στίχοι: Michel Rivgauche
Μουσική: Angel Cobral
Πρώτη εκτέλεση: Τάνια Τσανακλίδου

Ξαναβλέπω τη ζωή μου φοβισμένη,
τα κομμάτια μου μαζεύω απ΄ την αρχή
ό,τι άντεξε από μένα ότι απομένει
ακουμπάει σ' ένα τραγούδι σαν κραυγή.

Η φωνή μου είναι το μόνο πού 'χει μείνει,
ταξιδεύει κουβαλώντας μοναξιά
κι ό,τι πρόλαβα να δω πάει και το αφήνει
μες στο πλήθος που μας πήρε χωριστά.

Κι αφήνομαι στο πλήθος που μ' αρπάζει και μ' αλλάζει,
με γεννάει και με σκοτώνει και για λίγο ξαναζώ
και θέλω να σταθώ να μετρηθώ στήθος με στήθος,
μ' ό,τι έχω αγαπήσει, ότι ακόμα αγαπώ.

Κι η αγάπη που ήταν λίγη δυναμώνει με τυλίγει,
με γεννάει και με σκοτώνει και για λίγο ξαναζώ
και μόνη τριγυρνώ μέσα στο πλήθος που σκοτώνει
ό,τι ακόμα αγαπώ.

Ό,τι πρόλαβα να ζήσω στη ζωή μου,
το κρατώ και το φωνάζω δυνατά
και το πλήθος την αρπάζει τη φωνή μου
και κρατάει αναμμένη τη φωτιά.

Μα ψάχνω μες στο πλήθος που με σπρώχνει και με διώχνει,
με πονάει και με ματώνει, πρέπει να σε ξαναβρώ
μα δεν υπάρχεις πια γιατί το πλήθος μας χωρίζει,
δεν σε φτάνει η φωνή μου, δεν σε αγγίζει η κραυγή.

Και σφίγγω την γροθιά μου και φωνάζω και σπαράζω,
με τυλίγει η μοναξιά μου και το πλήθος τραγουδά
και μόνη τριγυρνώ μέσα στο πλήθος που σκοτώνει
ό,τι έχω αγαπήσει, ότι ακόμα αγαπώ.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 3, 2010)

Έκαστος εφ ω κτλ κτλ, ξέρετε τώρα... :)








Και επειδή *εσείς *το ζητήσατε 


Γκελ γκελ Καϊξή | Gel gel kayıkçı (Έλα, καϊκτσή)
γιαβάς γιαβάς | Yavaş yavaş (σιγά σιγά)
Μεσ΄της Πόλης τ΄ακρογιάλι | Kıyıdan geç göreyim (πέρνα απ' την ακτή να δω)
μέσ΄τη σιγαλιά | Güzel yüzünü (το όμορφο προσωπό της)
μεσ΄του Χαρεμιού τη Λίμνη | Söyle beni sevdiğini (πες ότι μ' αγαπάει)
γκέλ γκέλ Καιξή | Gel gel kayıkçı (έλα, έλα καϊκτσή)

Να κλέψω τη | Sevdim seni (σ' αγάπησα)
Γκιουζέλ Χανούμ | Güzel hanım (ωραία κυρά)
σκλάβα μέσα στο κελί της | Kandilli'nin yalıları (οι ακτές του Καντιλί*)
κλαίει και θρηνεί | Dinlesin bizi (να μας ακούσουν)
και ζητάει τη λευτεριά της | Söylesinler şarkımızı (να πούνε το τραγούδι μας)
γκελ γκελ Καϊξή | Gel gel kayıkçı (έλα, έλα καϊκτσή)
Καλή ανάσταση σε όλους!

_*αυτή τη συνοικία ξέρει κανείς πώς τη λένε ελληνιστί;_


----------



## SBE (Apr 3, 2010)

Ας προσθέσω και μια από τις πολλές ισπανόφωνες εκτελέσεις του 




που φυσικά είναι είκοσι χρόνια παλιότερο από την εκτέλεση της Πιάφ στα γαλλικά.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 4, 2010)

...κι έλεγα κι εγώ, το Gummy bear είναι δυνατόν να λείπει? 

Μπράβο παιδιά για το ροζ μπικίνι, τρελλλαίνομαι!

Μπράβο και για το Μέτοικο, θυμήθηκα τα παιδιά μου χρόνια... 

Το Amor de mis amores (Que nadie sepa mi sufrir, για να είμαστε ακριβείς) ιδέα δεν είχα ότι κυκλοφορούσε και σε άλλες γλώσσες.

Για να δούμε αν θα βρω κάτι που έχω κατά νου να ποστάρω...


----------



## Palavra (Apr 5, 2010)

Έκαστου εφ' ω κτλ κτλ συνέχεια 




(Αν και η πρώτη εκδοχή ήταν από την Αμάλια Ροντρίγκες, το '55...)










*Canção Do Mar*
|
*The Harem*
|
* Elle, tu l'aimes*

Fui bailar no meu batel | Burning sands, winds of desire |Elle tu l'aimes si fort si fort
Além do mar cruel | Mirrored oasis |Au point, je sais 
E o mar bramindo | reflect a burning fire |que tu serais perdu sans elle
Diz que eu fui roubar |Mirrored oasis unwatered, |Elle tu l'aimes autant 
A luz sem par |feeding the flame | autant je crois 
Do teu olhar tão lindo |Welcoming you to my Harem | que j'ai besoin de toi

Vem saber se o mar terá razão |Sing for me a song of life's visage |Moi j'enferme ma vie dans ton silence
Vem cá ver bailar meu coração |Sing for me a tune of love's mirage|Elle tu l'aimes c'est toute la différence

Se eu bailar no meu batel |Deep desires, sleep untold | Elle tu l'aimes au point sûrement
Não vou ao mar cruel |Whispers that echo the desert of my soul |D'avoir au coeur un incendie qui s'éternise
E nem lhe digo aonde eu fui cantar |I hold your Eastern promise close to my heart|Elle tu l'aimes et moi sans toi 
Sorrir, bailar, viver, sonhar contigo |Welcoming you to my Harem|en plein soleil j'ai froid
Και για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε, μετάφραση του πορτογαλικού από τα χεράκια μου, αναδημοσίευση από το παλιό μαγαζί
*Το τραγούδι της θάλασσας*

Βγήκα να λικνιστώ με τη βάρκα μου
έξω, στην άσπλαχνη θάλασσα
κι η θάλασσα βρυχήθηκε
και είπε ότι πήγα να κλέψω
το δίχως ταίρι
φως των τόσο όμορφων ματιών σου

Έλα, να μάθεις αν έχει δίκιο η θάλασσα
Έλα, να δεις την καρδιά μου να χορεύει

Αν λικνιστώ στη βάρκα μου
Δε θα βγω στην άσπλαχνη θάλασσα
κι ούτε θα της πώ πού πήγα να τραγουδήσω,
να χαμογελάσω, να χορέψω, να ονειρευτώ εσένα


----------



## Prwteas (Apr 6, 2010)

*The Sounds* (Τραγουδάει ο Τάκης Αντωνιάδης)

Αν τυχόν τούτ’ η γη, τούτ’ η γη
δεν έχει διαλυθεί,
και ο άνθρωπος χαθεί,
αλλά ζει.

Πώς θα ειν' η ζωή, η ζωή
για όσους θε να ζούνε την εποχή
που θα γίνει πια η Γη,
δυόμισι χιλιάδων ετών.

Θα πατούν τα κουμπιά, τα κουμπιά
τι να κάνουνε τα πόδια πια,
ούτε καν θα περπατούν,
τότε όλοι θα πετούν.

Κι όταν πάν’ εξοχή, εξοχή
στην ωραία αυτή την εποχή,
θα 'ναι ο Άρης πια κοινός
και ο χρόνος κοντινός.

Και παντού τεμπελιά, τεμπελιά
δεν θα υπάρχει πια καμιά δουλειά,
ούτε καν θα σκέφτεται κανείς,
στον αιών' αυτό της μηχανής.

Και σαν θες να 'χεις και γιο,
ίσως και μια κόρη, μπορεί και δυο,
πάντα στο σελφ σέρβις το κοντινό,
θα 'ναι σε κονσέρβα και τα δυο.

Και παντού θα υπάρχει σιωπή,
και κανείς δεν θα ’χει κάτι να πει,
τα τρανζίστορς μόνο θα μιλούν,
και θα κλαίν’ ή θα γελούν.

Έτσι θα 'ναι η ζωή, η ζωή
για όσους θε να ζούνε την εποχή
που θα γίνει ετούτ' η γη
δυόμισι χιλιάδων ετών.

Θα 'χουν πάλι ευκαιρία,
μια καρδιά με μπαταρία,
δεν θα καρδιοχτυπούν,
ούτε θ' αγαπούν.

Και θα περνούν ωραία,
μ' ένα ρομπότ παρέα,
τι κρίμα σαν σκεφτείς
πως δεν θα ζούμ' εμείς.

Αν τυχόν τούτ’ η γη, τούτ’ η γη
δεν έχει διαλυθεί,
κι ο άνθρωπος χαθεί,
αλλά ζει.

Μου είχε κάνει εντύπωση όταν το είχα ακούσει σε κάποιο αφιέρωμα στο ραδιόφωνο... Δικό σας!!!!!!


----------



## JimAdams (Apr 8, 2010)

Και δυστυχώς, δεν κατάφερα να το βρώ στο youtube, ούτε πουθενά αλλού, αλλά επειδή υπάρχει παραθέτω τους στίχους!!!!

*Κάτι σου φταίει*_

Κάτι σου φταίει
μα πες μου τι σε καίει
και η καρδιά σου κλαίει, κάτι σου φταίει
Ποιό μυστικό κρατάς εσύ κρυφό
το ένστικτο μου λέει, κάτι σου φταίει.

Τόσο καιρό που ήμασταν μαζί
σε ήξερα εγώ σαν άτομο free
ήσουν κι εσύ πιο διαφορετική
και ξαφνικά γυρίζεις το χαρτί.

Κάτι σου φταίει
μα πες μου τι σε καίει
και η καρδιά σου κλαίει, κάτι σου φταίει
Τηλεφωνώ και μου λένε πως βγήκες
μα είσαι εκεί, δίπλα στο ακουστικό
και στους γονείς σου ποιός ξέρει τι είπες
σπίτι σου θα'ρθω.

Κάτι σου φταίει
μα πες μου τι σε καίει
και η καρδιά σου κλαίει, κάτι σου φταίει
Ποιό μυστικό κρατάς εσύ κρυφό
το ένστικτο μου λέει, κάτι σου φταίει.

Είναι καιρός να δούμε καθαρά
αυτός ο δεσμός που πάει τελικά
Θα τρελαθώ μ'αυτή την τακτική
Δεν ξέρω κι εγώ, αν είμαστε μαζί.

Κάτι σου φταίει
μα πες μου τι σε καίει
και η καρδιά σου κλαίει, κάτι σου φταίει
Στα ραντεβού συνέχεια με στήνεις
και αφορμές βρίσκεις για να με ξεχνάς
κι όλο στα μπαρ σε βρίσκω να πίνεις
μ'άλλους να μεθάς.

Είναι καιρός να δούμε καθαρά
αυτός ο δεσμός που πάει τελικά
Θα τρελαθώ μ'αυτή την τακτική
Δεν ξέρω κι εγώ, αν είμαστε μαζί.

Κάτι σου φταίει
μα πες μου τι σε καίει
και η καρδιά σου κλαίει, κάτι σου φταίει
Ποιό μυστικό κρατάς εσύ κρυφό
το ένστικτο μου λέει, κάτι σου φταίει.
_


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 8, 2010)

Ο γορίλας (απόδοση Θηβαίου)



Στην πλατεία μιας επαρχίας 
το πλήθος κοίταγε ενθουσιασμένο 
ένα γορίλα που κάτι τσιγγάνοι 
τον είχαν φέρει φυλακισμένο. 
Δίχως αισχύνη και σεβασμό 
οι γεροντοκόρες του χωριού 
παίζαν αναίσθητα με το ζώο 
δεν λέω πώς, δεν λέω πού. 
Προσοχή στο γορίλα! 

Ξαφνικά το μεγάλο κλουβί 
που έγκλειστη ζούσε η κακόμοιρη φύση 
απότομα ανοίγει, δεν ξέρω γιατί 
ίσως να το ’χαν άσχημα κλείσει. 
Το τέρας βγαίνοντας έξω από κει 
σκέφτηκε: "Σήμερα θα το αναλάβω" 
μιλούσε για την παρθενιά του 
που χρόνια τώρα τον είχε σκλάβο. 
Προσοχή στο γορίλα! 

Ο αφέντης ούρλιαξε: "Προσοχή, 
του γορίλα του ’χει σαλέψει 
δεν έχει δει ποτέ του μαϊμού 
γι’ αυτό μπορεί να τα μπερδέψει!". 
Απ’ τους παρόντες τότε ο καθείς 
σπεύδει τα νώτα του να προφυλάξει 
οι γεροντοκόρες απέδειξαν πως 
άλλο οι ιδέες και άλλο η πράξη. 
Προσοχή στο γορίλα!

Ο όχλος ομοθυμαδόν 
ξεχύνεται έντρομος στον δρόμο 
μα ένας ψύχραιμος δικαστής 
και μια γιαγιά δεν είχαν λόγο. 
Κι αφού οι υπόλοιποι την είχανε κάνει 
το θηρίο πάτησε γκάζι 
τη γριούλα και τον δικαστή 
με τέσσερις πήδους του αρπάζει. 
Προσοχή στο γορίλα! 

"Αχ", αναστέναξε η γιαγιά 
"να πάρει εμένα είναι απίθανο μάλλον 
θα ’ταν τελείως παράξενο 
και δεν θα το ευχόμουν εκτός τωνάλλων". 
"Να με μπερδέψει με μια μαϊμού", 
είπε ο δικαστής ενοχλημένος 
"είναι αδύνατο εντελώς" 
Στο τέλος βγήκε γελασμένος. 
Προσοχή στο γορίλα!


Αν σας απειλούσε ποτέ κανείς 

Βιάστε τον έναν ή τον άλλο

τη γιαγιά ή το δικαστή, 

ποιον θα διαλέγατε δεν αμφιβάλλω

Κι αν ο γορίλας φημίζεται ότ’ είναι αρρενωπότατος και προικισμένος

τούτος εδώ μας βγήκε ντεμί 

στα γούστα κάπως συγχυσμένος

Προσοχή στο γορίλα!



Απαξιώντας λοιπόν τη γιαγιά 
τον δικαστή σφίγγει με πάθος 
και προς τους θάμνους τον τραβά 
ενώ αυτός του φώναζε: "Κάνεις λάθος!". 
Τι ακριβώς συνέβη εκεί πίσω 
αδυνατώ να αναφέρω εκτενώς 
μα με είχε το θέαμα συνεπάρει 
τι σφρίγος, τι ένταση, τι ρυθμός! 
Προσοχή στο γορίλα! 

Θα πω μονάχα πως το κορύφωμα 
που ’χε το αλλόκοτο ετούτο δράμα 
στρίγκλιζε κλαίγοντας ο δικαστής 
στα διαλείμματα φώναζε: "Μάνα!". 
Φώναζε ‘μάνα’ σαν τον φουκαρά 
που χθες καταδίκασε για ληστεία 
και για κοινό παραδειγματισμό 
τον αποκεφάλισε στην πλατεία

Προσοχή στο γορίλα!







Le gorille (Brassens)



C'est à travers de larges grilles
Que les femelles du canton
Contemplaient un puissant gorille,
Sans souci du qu'en-dira-t-on;
Avec impudeur, ces commères
Lorgnaient même un endroit précis
Que, rigoureusement, ma mère
M'a défendu d' nommer ici.
Gare au gorille! ...

Tout à coup, la prison bien close,
Où vivait le bel animal,
S'ouvre on ne sait pourquoi (je suppose
Qu'on avait dû la fermer mal);
Le singe, en sortant de sa cage,
Dit: «C'est aujourd'hui que j' le perds!»
Il parlait de son pucelage,
Vous aviez deviné, j'espère!
Gare au gorille! ...

L' patron de la ménagerie
Criait, éperdu: «Nom de nom!
C'est assommant, car le gorille 
N'a jamais connu de guenon!»
Dès que la féminine engeance
Sut que le singe était puceau,
Au lieu de profiter d' la chance,
Elle fit feu des deux fuseaux!
Gare au gorille! ...

Celles-là même qui, naguère,
Le couvaient d'un oeil décidé,
Fuirent, prouvant qu'ell's n'avaient guère
De la suite dans les idé's;
D'autant plus vaine était leur crainte,
Que le gorille est un luron
Supérieur à l'homm' dans l'étreinte,
Bien des femmes vous le diront!
Gare au gorille! ...

Tout le monde se précipite
Hors d'atteinte du singe en rut,
Sauf une vieille décrépite
Et un jeune juge en bois brut.
Voyant que toutes se dérobent,
Le quadrumane accéléra
Son dandinement vers les robes
De la vieille et du magistrat!
Gare au gorille! ...

«Bah! soupirait la centenaire,
Qu'on pût encore me désirer,
Ce serait extraordinaire,
Et, pour tout dire, inespéré!»
Le juge pensait, impassible:
«Qu'on me prenn' pour une guenon
C'est complètement impossible... »
La suite lui prouva que non!
Gare au gorille! ...

Supposez qu'un de vous puisse être
Comme le singe, obligé de
Violer un juge ou une ancêtre,
Lequel choisirait-il des deux?
Qu'une alternative pareille,
Un de ces quatre jours, m'échoie,
C'est, j'en suis convaincu, la vieille
Qui sera l'objet de mon choix!
Gare au gorille! ...

Mais, par malheur, si le gorille
Aux jeux de l'amour vaut son prix,
On sait qu'en revanche il ne brille
Ni par le goût, ni par l'esprit.
Lors, au lieu d'opter pour la vieille,
Comme aurait fait n'importe qui,
Il saisit le juge à l'oreille
Et l'entraîna dans un maquis!
Gare au gorille! ...

La suite serait délectable,
Malheureusement, je ne peux
Pas la dire, et c'est regrettable
Ça nous aurait fait rire un peu;
Car le juge, au moment suprême
Criait «Maman!», pleurait beaucoup
Comme l'homme auquel, le jour même,
Il avait fait trancher le cou
Gare au gorille! ...


----------



## Palavra (Apr 8, 2010)

Σε πρόλαβε ο sarant στο 14: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=62040&postcount=14


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 8, 2010)

Αυτό όμως όχι








Je veux dédier ce poème 
A toutes les femmes qu'on aime 
Pendant quelques instants secrets 
A celles qu'on connait à peine 
Qu'un destin différent entraîne 
Et qu'on ne retrouve jamais 

A celle qu'on voit apparaître 
Une seconde à sa fenêtre 
Et qui, preste, s'évanouit 
Mais dont la svelte silhouette 
Est si gracieuse et fluette 
Qu'on en demeure épanoui 

A la compagne de voyage 
Dont les yeux, charmant paysage 
Font paraître court le chemin 
Qu'on est seul, peut-être, à comprendre 
Et qu'on laisse pourtant descendre 
Sans avoir effleuré sa main 

A la fine et souple valseuse 
Qui vous sembla triste et nerveuse 
Par une nuit de carnaval 
Qui voulu rester inconnue 
Et qui n'est jamais revenue 
Tournoyer dans un autre bal 

A celles qui sont déjà prises 
Et qui, vivant des heures grises 
Près d'un être trop différent 
Vous ont, inutile folie, 
Laissé voir la mélancolie 
D'un avenir désespérant 

Chères images aperçues 
Espérances d'un jour déçues 
Vous serez dans l'oubli demain 
Pour peu que le bonheur survienne 
Il est rare qu'on se souvienne 
Des épisodes du chemin 

Mais si l'on a manqué sa vie 
On songe avec un peu d'envie 
A tous ces bonheurs entrevus 
Aux baisers qu'on n'osa pas prendre 
Aux cœurs qui doivent vous attendre 
Aux yeux qu'on n'a jamais revus 

Alors, aux soirs de lassitude 
Tout en peuplant sa solitude 
Des fantômes du souvenir 
On pleure les lêvres absentes 
De toutes ces belles passantes 
Que l'on n'a pas su retenir


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 10, 2010)

‘Surabaya-Johnny’ is a part of the ‘Happy End’ musical (1929).

Lotte Lenya - Surabaya Johnny - deutsch
_(δεν τα καταφέρνω με το ρημάδι το embed και βγαίνει σαν απλός σύνδεσμος το βίντεο)
(επίσης, κάπου είχα πετύχει την πρώτη ηχογράφηση με τη Λόττε Λένυα, αλλά μετά την έχασα και δεν τη βρίσκω τώρα, βολευτείτε με αυτήν)._

Ich war jung, Gott, erst sechzehn Jahre.
Du kamest von Burma herauf.
Du sagtest, ich solle mit dir gehen,
du kämest für alles auf.
Ich fragte nach deiner Stellung.
Du sagtest so wahr ich steh’:
du hättest zu tun mit der Eisenbahn
und nichts zu tun mit der See.

Du sagtest viel, Johnny, kein Wort war wahr, Johnny.
Du hast mich betrogen, Johnny, zur ersten Stund!
Ich hasse dich so, Johnny,
wie du dastehst und grinst, Johnny.
Nimm doch die Pfeife aus dem Maul, du Hund!

Surabaya Johnny, warum bist du so roh?
Surabaya Johnny, mein Gott und ich liebe dich so!
Surabaya Johnny, warum bin ich nicht froh?
Du hast kein Herz Johnny, und ich liebe dich so!

Zuerst war es immer Sonntag.
Das war, bis ich mitging mit dir.
Aber dann, schon nach zwei Wochen,
war dir nichts mehr recht an mir.

Hinauf und hinab durch den Pandschab,
den Fluß entlang bir zur See:
ich seh schon aus im Spiegel
wie eine Vierzigjährige.

Du wolltest nicht Liebe, Johnny,
du wolltest Geld, Johnny
aber sah, Johnny, nur auf deinen Mund.
Du verlangtest alles, Johnny.
Ich gab dir mehr, Johnny.
Nimm doch die Pfeife aus dem Maul, du Hund!

Surabaya Johnny, warum bist du so roh?
Surabaya Johnny, mein Gott und ich liebe dich so!
Surabaya Johnny, warum bin ich nicht froh?
Du hast kein Herz Johnny, und ich liebe dich so!

Ich habe es nicht beachtet
warum du den Namen hast.
Doch an der ganzen langen Küste
warst du ein bekannter Gast.

Eines Morgens in einem Six-Pence-Bett,
werd’ ich donnern hören die See;
und du gehst ohne etwas zu sagen,
und ein Schiff liegt unten am Kai.

Du hast kein Herz, Johnny,
Du bist ein Schuft, Johnny.
Du gehst jetzt weg, Johnny,
sag mir den Grund!
Ich liebe dich doch, Johnny,
wie am ersten Tag, Johnny.
Nimm doch die Pfeife aus dem Maul, du Hund!

Surabaya Johnny, warum bist du so roh?
Surabaya Johnny, mein Gott und ich liebe dich so!
Surabaya Johnny, warum bin ich nicht froh?
Du hast kein Herz Johnny, und ich liebe dich so!

Dagmar Krause - Surabaya Johnny - english

I had just turned sixteen that season
When you came up from Burma to stay.
And you told me I ought to travel with you,
You were sure it would be OK.
When I asked how you earned your living,
I can still hear what you said to me:
You had some kind of job on the railway
And had nothing to do with the sea.

You said a lot, Johnny,
All one big lie, Johnny.
You cheated me blind, Johnny,
From the minute we met.
I hate you so, Johnny,
When you stand there grinning, Johnny.
Take that damn pipe out of your mouth, you rat.

Surabaya Johnny,
No one's meaner than you.
Surabaya Johnny,
My God â€” and I still love you so.
Surabaya Johnny,
Why am I feeling so blue ?
You have no heart, Johnny,
And I still love you so.

At the start, every day was Sunday,
Till we went on our way one fine night.
And before two more weeks were over,
You thought nothing I did was right.
So we trekked up and down through the Punjab,
From the source of the river to the sea.
When I look at my face in the mirror,
There's an old woman staring back at me.

You didn't want love, Johnny,
You wanted cash, Johnny.
But I sewed your lips, Johnny,
And that was that.
You wanted it all, Johnny,
I gave you more, Johnny.
Take that damn pipe out of your mouth, you rat.

Surabaya Johnny.
No one's meaner than you.
Surabaya Johnny.
My God â€” and I still love you so.
Surabaya Johnny,
Why am I feeling so blue ?
You have no heart, Johnny.
And I still love you so.

I would never have thought of asking
How you'd got that peculiar name,
But from one end of the coast to the other
You were known everywhere we came.
And one day in a two-bit flophouse
I'll wake up to the roar of the sea,
And you'll leave without one word of warning
On a ship waiting down at the quay.

You have no heart, Johnny!
You're just a louse, Johnny!
How could you go, Johnny,
And leave me flat ?
You're still my love, Johnny,
Like the day we met, Johnny.
Take that damn pipe out of your mouth, you rat.

Surabaya Johnny.
No one's meaner than you.
Surabaya Johnny,
My God â€” and I still love you so.
Surabaya Johnny,
Why am I feeling so blue ?
You have no heart, Johnny.
And I still love you so.


Mina - SURABAYA JOHNNY - italiano

Sedici anni avevo allora, di Birmania arrivasti quaggiù,
Mi dicesti che ti venissi dietro e che al resto pensavi tu.
Io ti chiesi del tuo mestiere, come è vero che ora sto qua,
Mi dicesti “le strade ferrate, ma il mare mai più, per carità”.
Quanto parlasti Johnny e quante balle, Johnny,
Tu mi hai mentito dal primo istante.
Come ti odio, Johnny, quando mi guardi così Johnny
E levati la pipa di bocca, carogna!

Surabaya Johnny, sei cattivo perché
Surabaya Johnny. Io ti amo così.
Surabaya Johnny, sono triste perché
Tu non hai cuore Johnny, ma ti amo così.

In principio era sempre festa, finché non mi prendesti con te
Dopo quindici giorni nemmeno non ti andava più niente di me
Lungo il fiume su e giù per il Punjab, fino a quando Dio solo lo sa
Io mi guardo allo specchio e mi vedo come avessi quarant’anni di già.
Non era amore, Johnny, volevi i soldi, Johnny
Ed io pendevo dalle tue labbra
Volevi tutto, Johnny, e io ti ho dato di più
E levati la pipa di bocca, carogna!

Surabaya Johnny, sono triste perché
Surabaya Johnny, io ti amo così.
Surabaya Johnny, sono triste perché
Tu non hai cuore, Johnny, ma ti amo così…

Lo sai bene non ti ho mai chiesto perché mai ti chiamasti così
Ma per quanto sia lunga la costa lo sapevano tutti lì
Un bel giorno dal mio lettuccio sentirò una sirena fischiar
E tu via, che ti squagli in silenzio; c’è una nave già pronta per te…
Tu non hai cuore, Johnny, tu sei un porco, Johnny
Tu te ne vai, Johnny, dimmi perché, Johnny
Eppure ti amo, Johnny, come il primo giorno, Johnny
E levati la pipa di bocca, carogna!

Surabaya Johnny, sono triste perché
Surabaya Johnny, io ti amo così.
Surabaya Johnny, sono triste perché
Tu non hai cuore, Johnny, ma ti amo così.

Σουραμπάγια Τζώννυ - Μαρία Φαραντούρη - ελληνικά

Στίχοι: Bertolt Brecht
Μουσική: Kurt Weill
Πρώτη εκτέλεση: Μαρία Φαραντούρη

Τα δεκάξι δεν τα 'χα κλείσει όταν φάνηκες ξένος εσύ
και μου είπες μαζί σου να με πάρεις καθαρίζεις για όλα εσύ
κι όταν ρώτησα πόσα βγάζεις, είπες τότε και μην τ' αρνηθείς
στο σταθμό και στα τραίνα δουλεύεις και πως δεν θα σαλπάρεις ποτέ

Είπες πολλά Τζώνυ, όλα ψευτιές Τζώνυ
όλα απάτη Τζώνυ από την αρχή
και σε μισώ Τζώνυ, μη μου γελάς Τζώνυ,
μη μου φυσάς τον καπνό στα μούτρα, σκυλί

Σουραμπάγια Τζώνυ, είσαι τόσο σκληρός
Σουραμπάγια Τζώνυ, θεέ μου πώς σ' αγαπώ
Σουραμπάγια Τζώνυ, έχω θλίψη βαθιά
Που 'σαι άκαρδο πλάσμα, μα γι αυτό σ' αγαπώ

Στην αρχή ήταν ένα θαύμα, μα σου τα 'δωσα όλα με μιας
Και προτού να περάσουν λίγες μέρες, ούτε γύριζες να με δεις
Ταξιδεύουμε στο ποτάμι κι από 'κει σε λιμάνι φτηνό
Τώρα σαν κοιταχτώ στον καθρέφτη, μοιάζω να 'μαι σαράντα χρονών

Δεν θες αγάπη Τζώνυ, λεφτά θέλεις Τζώνυ
Και με ρίχνεις Τζώνυ μ’ ένα φιλί
Όλα τα θέλεις Τζώνυ, όλα σου τα 'δωσα Τζώνυ
μη μου φυσάς τον καπνό στα μούτρα, σκυλί

Σουραμπάγια Τζώνυ, είσαι τόσο σκληρός
Σουραμπάγια Τζώνυ, θεέ μου πώς σ’ αγαπώ
Σουραμπάγια Τζώνυ, έχω θλίψη βαθιά
Που 'σαι άκαρδο πλάσμα, μα γι αυτό σ' αγαπώ

Δε ρωτούσα ποτέ να μάθω Σουραμπάγια τι πάει να πει
Όμως όλοι σαν κάλπικη δεκάρα σε γνωρίζουν στα καπηλειά
κάποια μέρα σαν θα ξυπνήσω σε κρεβάτι φτηνού λιμανιού
θα 'χεις φύγει χωρίς μια λέξη να σαλπάρεις για μακριά

Είσαι άκαρδος Τζώνυ, είσαι τομάρι Τζώνυ
γιατί μου φεύγεις Τζώνυ λέγε γιατί
αφού σ' αγαπώ Τζώνυ, όπως στην αρχή Τζώνυ
μη μου φυσάς τον καπνό στα μούτρα, σκυλί

Σουραμπάγια Τζώνυ, είσαι τόσο σκληρός
Σουραμπάγια Τζώνυ, θεέ μου πώς σ' αγαπώ
Σουραμπάγια Τζώνυ, έχω θλίψη βαθιά
Που 'σαι άκαρδο πλάσμα, μα γι αυτό σ' αγαπώ

Ευχαριστίες σε αυτήν εδώ τη σελίδα, καθώς και σε ετούτην εδώ για τους στίχοι (sic).

Περισσότερος Μπρεχτ σε λίγο.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 10, 2010)

*Die Morität von Mackie Messer - Lotte Lenya - deutsch*





Und der Haifisch, der hat Zähne
Und die trägt er im Gesicht
Und Macheath, der hat ein Messer
Doch das Messer sieht man nicht.

Und es sind des Haifischs Flossen
Rot, wenn dieser Blut vergiesst
Mackie Messer trägt'nen Handschuh
Drauf man keine Untat liest.

An der Themse grünem Wasser
Fallen plötzlich Leute um
Es ist weder Pest noch Cholera
Doch es heisst: Mackie geht um.

An'nem schönen blauen Sonntag
Liegt ein toter Mann am Strand
Und ein Mensch geht um die Ecke
Den man Mackie Messer nennt.

Und Schmul Meier bleibt verschwunden
Und so mancher reiche Mann
Und sein Geld hat Mackie Messer
Dem man nichts beweisen kann.

Jenny Towler ward gefunden
Mit'nem Messer in der Brust
Und am Kai geht Mackie Messer
Der von allem nichts gewusst.

Wo ist Alfons gleich, der Fuhrherr?
Kommt das je ans Sonnenlicht?
Wer es immer wissen könnte
Mackie Messer weiss es nicht.

Und das grosse Feuer in Soho
Sieben Kinder und ein Greis
In der Menge Mackie Messer, den
Man nicht fragt, und der nichts weiss.

Und die minderjähr'ge Witwe
Deren Namen jeder weiss
Wachte auf und war geschändet
Mackie welches war dein Preis?

*Louis Armstrong - Mack the Knife - english
*




Oh, the shark, has, pretty teeth, dear....and he shows them, pearly white
Just a jackknife, has Macheath, yeah.....and he keeps it, out of sight
When the shark bites, with his teeth, dear....scarlet billows start to spread
Fancy gloves, though, wears Macheath, yeah..so there's not a trace, hmmmm of red

On the sidewalk...sunday morning, ...lies a body oozin' life
Someone's sneakin' 'round the corner...is the someone, Mack the knife?

From a tugboat.... by the river..... a cement bag's, droopin' down
Yeah, the cement's just for the weight, dear...bet you Mack, he's back in town
Looky here Louie Miller, disappeared dear...after drawing, out his cash
And macheath spends, like a sailor...did our boy do, somethin' rash?

Sukey Tawdry, Jenny Diver..Lotte Lenya, sweet Lucy Brown
Oh, the line forms on the right, dears.....now that Macky's back in town

*Ο Μακ Ο Μαχαιροβγάλτης - Μαρία Φαραντούρη*





Όπου πέφτουν καρχαρίες
βγαίνει αίμα στον αφρό
Ο Μακχήθ βγαίνει στο Σόχο
μ' άσπρο γάντι καθαρό

Πυρκαγιά προχθές στο Σόχο
εκαήκαν δυο παιδιά
ο Μακχήθ να μη το μάθει
έχει ευαίσθητη καρδιά 

Στο ποτάμι τρίτη μέρα
τρεις πνιγμένοι κολυμπούν
ο Μακχήθ με τρεις κυράδες
δυο μερόνυχτα γλεντούν

Βρίζει τον Μακχήθ η Βέρα
που τον ήθελε πιστό
την εβρήκαν κάποια μέρα
με μια τρύπα στο παλτό

Απεργία τρίτη μέρα
στο λιμάνι πατατράκ
άλλοι λένε ήρθε χολέρα
άλλοι λένε ήρθε ο Μακ

Χτες εβρήκαν τον κρουπιέρη
ξυλιασμένο στο νερό
μα ο Μάκ έχει προστάτες
και μητρώο καθαρό

*Μελίνα Μερκούρη - ο Mack με το μαχαίρι*





Όπου πέφτουν καρχαρίες
βγαίνει αίμα στον αφρό
Ο Μακήθ βγαίνει στο Σόχο
μ' άσπρο γάντι καθαρό

Τον Μακήθ αν δεν γνωρίζεις
όψη φάτσα και φωνή
τον γνωρίζεις απ' την κόψη
της λεπίδας τη στενή

Βρίζει τον Μακχήθ η Βέρα
που τον ήθελε πιστό
την εβρήκαν κάποια μέρα
με μια τρύπα στο παλτό

Τρεις νεκροί σε μία μέρα
στο λιμάνι πατατράκ
άλλοι λέν' ήρθε χολέρα
άλλοι λένε ήρθε ο Μακ

Στο ποτάμι τρίτη μέρα
τρεις πνιγμένοι κολυμπούν
ο Μακήθ και τρεις κυρούλες
δυο μερόνυχτα γλεντούν

Στο βρεμένο καλντερίμι
λάμπουν αίματα ξερά
ο Μακήθ αλλάζει γάντια
βάζει άσπρα καθαρά

_(ελπίζω να έκανα καλή απομαγνητοφώνηση, δε βρήκα πουθενά τους στίχους έτοιμους)._


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 10, 2010)

*Seeräuber Jenny - Lotte Lenya - deutsch*





Meine Herren, heute sehen Sie mich Gläser abwaschen
Und ich mache das Bett für jeden.
Und Sie geben mir einen Penny und ich bedanke mich schnell
Und Sie sehen meine Lumpen und dies lumpige Hotel
Und Sie wissen nicht, mit wem Sie reden.
Aber eines Abends wird ein Geschrei sein am Hafen
Und man fragt: Was ist das für ein Geschrei?
Und man wird mich lächeln sehn bei meinen Gläsern
Und man sagt: Was lächelt die dabei?
Und ein Schiff mit acht Segeln
Und mit fünfzig Kanonen
Wird liegen am Kai.

Man sagt: Geh, wisch deine Gläser, mein Kind
Und man reicht mir den Penny hin.
Und der Penny wird genommen, und das Bett wird gemacht!
(Es wird keiner mehr drin schlafen in dieser Nacht.)
Und sie wissen immer noch nicht, wer ich bin.
Aber eines Abends wird ein Getös sein am Hafen
Und man fragt: Was ist das für ein Getös?
Und man wird mich stehen sehen hinterm Fenster
Und man sagt: Was lächelt die so bös?
Und das Schiff mit acht Segeln
Und mit fünfzig Kanonen
Wird beschiessen die Stadt.

Meine Herren, da wird ihr Lachen aufhören
Denn die Mauern werden fallen hin
Und die Stadt wird gemacht dem Erdboden gleich.
Nur ein lumpiges Hotel wird verschont von dem Streich
Und man fragt: Wer wohnt Besonderer darin?
Und in dieser Nacht wird ein Geschrei um das Hotel sein
Und man fragt: Warum wird das Hotel verschont?
Und man wird mich sehen treten aus der Tür am Morgen
Und man sagt: Die hat darin gewohnt?
Und das Schiff mit acht Segeln
Und mit fünfzig Kanonen
Wird beflaggen den Mast.

Und es werden kommen hundert gen Mittag an Land
Und werden in den Schatten treten
Und fangen einen jeglichen aus jeglicher Tür
Und legen ihn in Ketten und bringen vor mir
Und fragen: Welchen sollen wir töten?
Und an diesem Mittag wird es still sein am Hafen
Wenn man fragt, wer wohl sterben muss.
Und dann werden Sie mich sagen hören: Alle!
Und wenn dann der Kopf fällt, sag ich: Hoppla!
Und das Schiff mit acht Segeln
Und mit fünfzig Kanonen
Wird entschwinden mit mir. 

*Marianne Faithfull - Pirate Jenny*





You lads see me wash the glasses, wipe the floors,
Make the beds, I'm the best of servants.
You can kindly throw me pennies and I'll thank you very much.
When you see me ragged and tattered in this dirty shit hotel,
You don't know in hell who's talking,
You still don't know in hell who's talking.
Yet one fine day there will be roars from the harbour
And you'll ask, "What is all that screeching for ?"
And you'll see me smiling as I dunk the glasses
And you'll say, "What's she got to smile at for ?"
And the ship, eight sails shining,
Fifty-five cannons wide, Sir,
Waits there at the quay.

You say, "Work on, wipe the glasses, my girl."
And just slip me a dirty six-pence.
And your pennies will be taken, and your beds will be made,
(But I doubt if forty winks will come anybody's way)
And you still don't know in hell who's talking,
You still don't know in hell who's talking.
Still one fine day there'll be a loud bang from the harbour,
And you'll ask, "Jesus Christ, what was that bang ?"
And you'll see me standing right behind the window,
And you'll say, "Why has she got the evil eye ?"
And the ship, eight sails shining,
Fifty-five cannons wide, Sir,
Will be aimed at this town.

So then lads, it's time for tears, no more laughs at the bar,
For the walls will be at your ankles.
And look out, lads, the town will be flat as the ground,
This dirty shit hotel will be spared wrack and ruin
And you'll say, "Who is the fancy bitch lives there ?"
You'll say, "Who is the fancy bitch lives there ?"
There'll be rows of people running round the hotel
And you'll ask, "Why should they have spared this hovel ?"
And you'll see me in the morning leaving lightly
And you'll say, "That one, her , she lived there ?"
The same ship, eight sails shining,
Fifty-five cannons wide, Sir,
Flies crossbones and skull.

In the midday sun a hundred men will step ashore
All tramping where shadows crawled.
They'll lay their hands on men, hiding shit-scared behind doors
Lead them in chains here before this silent woman,
And they'll say, "Well, which ones shall we kill ?"
They'll say, "Which ones shall we kill ?"
Come the dot of twelve, it will be still in the harbour,
When they ask me, "Well, who is going to die ?"
And you'll hear me whispering, oh, so sweetly, "All of them!"
And as the soft heads fall, I'll say, "Hop-là!"
That same ship, eight sails shining,
Fifty-five cannons wide, Sir,
Disappears with me.

*Milva - Jenny dei Pirati*





Oh signori voi mi vedete asciugare le posate rifare i letti,
e mi date tre spiccioli di mancia e guardate i miei stracci
e questo albergo tanto povero e me,
ma ignorate chi son io davvero,
ma ignorate chi son io davvero.
Ma una sera al porto grideranno e ci si domanderà:
"cosa diavolo mai c'è?!"
Mi vedran che servo il vino sorridendo,
si dirà "da ridere che c'è?!"
Tutta vele e cannoni
una nave pirata
al molo starà.

M'han detto "asciuga i bicchieri ragazza" e m'han dato di mancia un cent,
mi son presa il soldino e sono andata a rifare un letto
che nessuno domani disferà,
chi son io non c'è nessuno che lo sa,
chi son io non c'è nessuno che lo sa.
Ma ecco gran rumore laggiù al porto e ci si domanderà
"che succede mai laggiù?!"
mi vedranno apparire alla finestra,
si dirà "qualcosa certo c'è!"
Tutta vele e cannoni
la nave pirata
raderà la città.

Oh, signori quando vedrete crollare la città vi farete smorti,
questo albergo starà in piedi in mezzo a un mucchio di sporche rovine
e di macerie e ci si chiederà il perchè,
il perchè di questo strano caso,
il perchè di questo strano caso.
Poi s'udranno grida vicino a noi e ci si domanderà
"come mai non sparan qui?!"
verso l'alba mi vedranno uscire in strada,
si dirà "chi è dunque quella lì?!"
Tutta vele e cannoni
il vascello pirata
la bandiera isserà.

E più tardi cento uomini armati verranno avanti e tenderanno agguati,
faranno prigionieri tutti quanti, li porteranno
legati davanti a me,
mi diranno "chi dobbiamo far fuori?!"
mi diranno "chi dobbiamo far fuori?!"
E il cannone allora tacerà e ci si domanderà
"chi dovrà morire?!"
ed allora mi udranno dire
"Tutti"
e ad ogni testa mozza io farò
"Oplà!"
Tutta vele e cannoni
la mia nave pirata
lascerà la città.

*Η Τζένη Των Πειρατών - Μαρία Φαραντούρη*





Κύριοι μου καλοί, με πληρώνετε εδώ, και σας κάνω όλα τα γούστα
και μου ρίχνετε πεντάρες και σας λέω ευχαριστώ
στο φτηνό ξενοδοχείο στη φτηνή την προκυμαία
και δεν ξέρετε σε ποια μιλάτε 
μα δεν ξέρετε σε ποια μιλάτε
Μα ένα βράδυ βουητό στο λιμάνι
κι όλοι λεν τι είν΄αυτό το βουητό
και αλλάζω τα σεντόνια και γελάω 
κι όλοι λεν "αυτή γιατί γελάει;"
Κι ένα μαύρο καράβι με 50 κανόνια στο λιμάνι έχει μπει

Κύριοι μου καλοί σας λυπάμαι καθώς παζαρεύω ποιόν θα πάρω τη νυχτιά
γιατί σε κρεβάτι απόψε δεν θα κοιμηθεί κανείς
μα σας λέω την ταρίφα και γελάω κρυφά
που δεν ξέρετε ποια είμαι εγώ
που δεν μάθατε ποια είμ΄εγώ
Και μέσα στη νύχτα ουρλιαχτό στο λιμάνι
κι όλοι λεν΄τι΄ναι αυτό το ουρλιαχτό
και ορμάω στο παράθυρο με γέλια κι όλοι λεν "τι πανηγυρίζει;"
Και το μαύρο καράβι κατά πάνω στην πόλη τα κανόνια γυρνά

Κύριοι μου καλοί τώρα πια δεν γελάτε τώρα η πόλη έχει γκρεμιστεί
κι όλα τα βρωμόσπιτα σας τα γκρέμισαν σε μια νύχτα
απομένει μονάχα το μπορντέλο τούτο δω 
κι απορείτε γιατί τ΄αφησαν αυτό
Μόνο το μπορντέλο στέκει όρθιο στη πόλη
και ρωτάτε - ποιος να έμενε εδώ
και θα βγω στην πόρτα εγώ σαν ξημερώσει 
και θα πουν "γι΄αυτήν ήτανε λοιπόν"
Και το μαύρο καράβι τη σημαία σηκώνει να με υποδεχτεί

Και κοντά μεσημέρι, εκατό μαύροι άντρες βγαίνουν από το καράβι και σας πιάνουν,
και θα δέσουν μ' αλυσίδες όποιον είχα πελάτη
και δεμένους μ' αλυσίδες θα σας φέρουνε μπροστά μου. 
Και θα με ρωτούν ποιανού κεφάλι θέλω 
και θα με ρωτούν ποιανού κεφάλι θέλω. 
Κι όταν θα χτυπάει μεσημέρι στο λιμάνι θα ρωτάτε ποιος θα κρεμαστεί...
Και θ' ακούσετε ν' αποφασίζω: όλοι. 
Κι απάνω στα κεφάλια σας θα πω: έτσι! 
Και το μαύρο καράβι τα πανιά του ανοίγει και με παίρνει μακριά.

(μετάφραση Παύλος Μάτεσις).

Οι στίχοι από εδώ και εδώ.


----------



## daeman (Apr 10, 2010)

Εύγε, AoratiMelani, ανακάλυψες την αφορμή που με έκανε να ξεκινήσω αυτό το νήμα.
Με πρόλαβες (λιγοστός ο ελεύθερος χρόνος μου γαρ), αλλά καθόλου δεν πειράζει. :) 

Προσθέτω μόνο την εκτέλεση από τον ίδιο τον Μπρεχτ:

_Die Moritat von Mackie Messer_ - Bertolt Brecht
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QXJ3OXWaOY​




 
και την τσέχικη εκδοχή, από την ταινία _Τζο ο Λεμονάδας_, χωρίς τους στίχους (τσέχικα κανείς; ):​ 
_Mackie Messer_ - Miloš Kopecký​


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 10, 2010)

Αφού συναντηθήκαμε, είμαστε μεγάλα πνεύματα, σωστά; 

Εκτελέσεις υπάρχουν πάρα πολλές, πού να τις προλάβουμε όλες. Αυτές που πρόσθεσες όμως ήταν επιβεβλημένες!


----------



## daeman (Apr 10, 2010)

Επίσης, ω μέγα πνεύμα της ΑόρατηςΜελάνης ;), μια που το πρωτότυπο λέγεται Moritat, μια εκτέλεση από τον Nick Cave - που, όσο να 'ναι, μια αδυναμία στις φονικές μπαλάντες την έχει - με την οποία ξεκινά το September Songs.

_Mack the Knife_ - Nick Cave


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 11, 2010)

Καλημέρες! Ένα βράδυ έλειψα και ανεβάσατε το ρέτζιστερ στα ουράνια! Ρισπέκτ! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 11, 2010)

Αν σας θύμισε κάτι το τραγούδι που συνοδεύει το άρθρο για τα σαράντα χρόνια χωρίς τους Μπιτλς, να σας δώσω πρώτα τους στίχους:

_The Beatles_
*The Honeymoon Song Lyrics:*
I never knew that a day like today laid before us
I've got the sun in my heart and my heart's in the sun
Skies are as bright as your eyes
The horizon is open
Love is a ceiling, feelings are reeling, free as the air

Forever on and forever
Forever on, side by side

Whoever knew that we two could be
as free as we'd fancied?
Fancy is free, but are we, who are
bound to each other by love
To each other by love?

Whoever knew that we two could be free as we'd fancied?
Fancy is free, but are we, who are
bound to each other by love
To each other by love
To each other by love
To each other by love?

και μετά να σας δώσω τους στίχους και μια εκτέλεση του πρωτότυπου:






*Αν θυμηθείς τ' όνειρό μου*
Στίχοι: _Νίκος Γκάτσος_ 
Μουσική: _Μίκης Θεοδωράκης_ 
Πρώτη εκτέλεση: _Γιοβάνα_
Άλλες ερμηνείες: _οι πάντες..._

Στην αγκαλιά μου κι απόψε σαν άστρο κοιμήσου
δεν απομένει στον κόσμο ελπίδα καμιά
τώρα που η νύχτα κεντά με φιλιά το κορμί σου
μέτρα τον πόνο κι άσε με μόνο στην ερημιά

Αν θυμηθείς τ' όνειρό μου
σε περιμένω να 'ρθεις
μ' ένα τραγούδι του δρόμου να ρθεις όνειρό μου
το καλοκαίρι που λάμπει τ' αστέρι με φως να ντυθείς


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 11, 2010)

daeman said:


> ...και την τσέχικη εκδοχή, από την ταινία _Τζο ο Λεμονάδας_, χωρίς τους στίχους (τσέχικα κανείς; )


 
*Mackie Messer*

Žralok zuby má jak nože
a z těch zubů čiší strach,
Mackie Messer, ach můj Bože,
kdo do káže, že je vrah ?

Na nábřeží řeky Temže
leckdo život dokonal,
mor tam nebyl, víme jen, že
Mackie Messer blízko stál.

Jednou zmizel chudák Majer,
jindy boháč Miller zas,
Mackie s hůlkou, jako frajer
obcházel tam v onen čas.

Pěkná hůlka na procházku
a v té hůlce nůž je skryt.
Mackie Messer vyhrál sázku,
nic mu nelze do svěd čit.

Jednou změnil požár v Soho
půlnoc temnou v denní jas.
Pode zřelých bylo mnoho,
ale Mackie zmi zel včas.

Jindy zasa mladá žena
zhasne lampu a jde spát,
probudí se zneuctěna,
Meckie jí však nechce znát.

Žralok zuby má jak nože
a z těch zubů čiší strach,
Mackie Messer, ach můj Bože,
kdo do káže, že je vrah?

(Επειδή *εσείς* το ζητήσατε;))


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 11, 2010)

Και μία συλλεκτική εκτέλεση από την Νταμιά





L'opéra de quat'sous
Complainte de Mackie
Bertolt Brecht, Kurt Weill

Sombre est la nuit,
Un éclair luit
Un homme fuit
La mort suit
Un corps tombe
Dans la tombe
Hécatombe
Sans un bruit
Fille folle
Que l’on vole
Que l’on viole
Et qui crie
Meurtre infâme
D’une femme
Qui rend l’âme
C’est Mackie
Une houle
Dans la foule
Une foule
Qu’on spolie
Dans un antre
L’on éventre
Quelqu’un entre
C’est Mackie
Cambriole
L’on s’envole
L’on s’affole
Frénésie
Vide poche
Et sacoches
On s’approche
C’est Mackie
Le feu brille
Et brasille
Les gens pillent
Incendie
Le délivre
On expire
Puis un rire
C’est Mackie
Un éclair luit
Et la mort suit
Un homme fuit
Sans un bruit


*Και 2η γαλλική βερσιόν*

Les dents longues, redoutables
Le requin tue sans merci
Le surin au fond d'la poche
Sans reproche, c'est Mackie

Sur les bords de la Tamise
Le sang coule dans la nuit
On périt les poches vides
Poches pleines, quelqu'un fuit

Gens de bien ou hommes riches
Disparaissent au grand jour
Sur leurs traces, quelqu'un passe
Qui ramène le butin

Jenny Trowler agonise
Un couteau entre les seins
Sur les rives dans l'eau grise
M'sieur Mackie s'en lave les mains

Et la veuve d'âge tendre
Que l'on viole dans son lit
Que l'on vole sans attendre
Le gentleman, c'est Mackie

Le feu gronde dans la ville
Le feu brille, la mort vient
On s'étonne, on questionne
Oui mais Mackie ne sait rien

Le sang coule des mâchoires
Au repas du grand requin
Mains gantées et nappe blanche
M'sieur Mackie croque son prochain...











La chanson de Barbara
Kurt Weill/ Bertold Brecht 

C’était le beau temps
Ou j’avais ma vertu
Tu l’as eue aussi.
T’en souviens-tu ?
Et je savais bien
Que viendrait le moment 
De choisir un époux un amant
S'il avait d’l’argent
S'il était charmant.
Même en semaine
Si son col était blanc.
Et par veine il m’offrait
Son cœur et son nom.
Moi je lui dirais : “non !”

Refrain (à la fin)

un homme du Kent
est venu le premier 
Et c’était un gentil cavalier
Le deuxième était 
Aussi riche qu 'un Roi, 
Le troisième était fou
D’amour pour moi.
Ils avaient de l’argent
Ils étaient charmants.
Même en semaine
Leurs faux cols étaient blancs.
très galamment ils m’ont offert
Leur cœur et leur nom, 
Moi, Je leur ai dit : “non !”

Refrain

Alors un beau jour 
Où le ciel était clair 
Vint celui qui ne m’a rien offert
Sans me saluer
Dans ma chambre il entra, 
Sur mon lit son chapeau il jeta
Il n’avait pas d’argent
Il n’était pas charmant
Même le dimanche
Son col n’était pas blanc
Il n’a pu m’offrir
Qu’avec lui de souffrir
Mais je n’ai pas dit : “non !”



Devant lui j’ai du baisser les yeux
C'est lui qui me plût le mieux
La lune scintillait dans les cieux 
Et le grand bateau voguait
Sur les flots bleus.
Mon cœur n’était plus silencieux
Je n’avais plu
Qu’a lui livrait mon cœur
Pour l’amour il n’est pas de raisons.
Et le jour ou passe le bonheur
On ne saurait dire non !

C’était le beau temps
Ou j’avais ma vertu,
Tu l’as eue aussi, t'en souviens-tu ?
Et je savais bien
Que viendrait le moment 
De choisir un époux un amant
S'il avait d’l’argent,
S'il était charmant,
Même en semaine
Si son col était blanc,
Et par veine il m’offrait
Son cœur et son nom,
Moi je lui dirais : “non !”

Refrain :

Il ne faut jamais baisser les yeux,
L’indifférence vaut mieux
Bien que la lune brille en les cieux
Et que le bateau dorme
Sur les flots bleus
Il vaut mieux, bien mieux
Ne pas livrer son cœur
Et montrer calme et froideur
Faire attendre, cela n’est pas bon
Je réponds tout de suite : « non ! »

Και η Λυς Γκοτύ





La fiancée du pirate 


(Chanson de *l'humiliation*) 


Oui c'est moi qui lave les verres et les plats
On m'appelle une Marie-couche-toi là
Quand on me donne un penny
Faut encore que j'dise merci
Me v'là en habits loqu'teux
Au fond d'cet hôtel miteux
Vous n'savez pas aujourd'hui qui je suis
Vous n'savez pas aujourd'hui qui je suis

Mais un soir, un beau soir
Grand branle-bas
Les gens courent sur la rive,
Disant : Voyez qui arrive !
Et moi je sourirai pour la première fois
On dira : Voilà que tu souris, toi ?

Un navire de haut bord
Cent canons aux sabords
Entrera dans le port !

Moi toujours je laverai
Les verres et les plats
J'serai toujours une Marie-couche-toi là
Quand on m'donnera un penny
Toujours je dirai merci
J'gardrai mes habits loqu'teux
Au fond d'cet hôtel miteux
Et demain, demain comme aujourd'hui
Vous ne saurez toujours pas qui je suis !

Mais un soir, ce beau soir pour qui je vis
Voilà que les canons
S'éveilleront et tonneront
Pour la première fois, j'éclaterai de rire
Quoi méchante, t'as le coeur à rire ?

Le navire du haut bord
Cent canons aux sabots
Bombardera le port !

Alors viendront à terre les matelots
Plus de cent, ils marqueront d'une croix de sang
Chaque maison, chaque porte
Et c'est devant moi qu'on apporte
Enchaînés, implorants, mutilés et saigneux
Vos pareils, tous vos pareils, beaux messieurs !
Vos pareils, tous vos pareils, beaux messieurs !

Alors paraîtra celui que j'attends, il me dira :
Qui veux-tu de tous ces gens que je tue ?
Et moi je répondrai doucement :
Tue-les tous! Chaque tête qui tombera
Je battrai des mains, hop là !
Et le navire du haut bord
Loin de la ville où tout sera mort
M'emportera vers la vie !

και απο την Ζυλιέτ Γκρεκό






Και να μην ξεχνάμε ότι ο* "Επιτάφιος" (Grabschrift γερμανικά – Epitaphe γαλλικά*) είναι η προσαρμογή (πιστή στην αρχή) της "Μπαλάντας των Κρεμασμένων" του Φρανσουά Φιγιόν Bιγιόν http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ballade_des_pendus
_ Ihr Menschenbrüder, die ihr nach uns lebt… Vous frères humains, qui après nous vivez…) _


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 11, 2010)

Oυπς...Φρανσουά *Bιγιόν *ήθελα να πώ. Ας το διορθώσει κάποιος (δεν έχει καμία σχέση με τον Πρωθυπουργό της Γαλλίας) 

Eπίσης μετά από ψάξιμο είδα ότι το Ballade des pendus μεταφράζετάι "Η μπαλάντα των χαμένων" (φίλων)

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Φρανσουά_Βιγιόν


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 11, 2010)

nevergrown said:


> Oυπς...Φρανσουά *Bιγιόν *ήθελα να πώ. Ας το διορθώσει κάποιος...


Στις υπηρεσίες σας...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 12, 2010)

daeman said:


> Επίσης, ω μέγα πνεύμα της ΑόρατηςΜελάνης ;), μια που το πρωτότυπο λέγεται Moritat, μια εκτέλεση από τον Nick Cave - που, όσο να 'ναι, μια αδυναμία στις φονικές μπαλάντες την έχει - με την οποία ξεκινά το September Songs.


Παρακαλώ ας πιάσει κάποιος το Alabama song γιατί εγώ κουράστηκα...


----------



## daeman (Apr 13, 2010)

Προς το παρόν, όπως το πρωτοάκουσα από το Absolutely Live, μαζί με το _Back Door Man _και το _5 to 1_, 
γιατί έτσι τα θυμάμαι πάντα.

_Alabama Song_ - The Doors​


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 13, 2010)

έχω μια μελαγχολική διάθεση σήμερα...






1969, μουσική: Yan Frenkel, τραγούδι: Mark Bernes, πάνω σε ένα ποίημα του Rasul Gamzatov εμπνευσμένο από ένα μνημείο για την τραγωδία της Χιροσίμα.

Журавли

Мне кажется порою, что солдаты,
С кровавых не пришедшие полей,
Не в землю нашу полегли когда-то,
А превратились в белых журавлей.

Они до сей поры с времен тех дальних
Летят и подают нам голоса.
Не потому ль так часто и печально
Мы замолкаем, глядя в небеса?

Летит, летит по небу клин усталый,
Летит в тумане на исходе дня,
И в том строю есть промежуток малый,
Быть может, это место для меня.

Настанет день, и с журавлиной стаей
Я поплыву в такой же сизой мгле,
Из-под небес по-птичьи оклика
Всех вас, кого оставил на земле...

Мне кажется порою, что солдаты,
С кровавых не пришедшие полей,
Не в землю нашу полегли когда-то,
А превратились в белых журавлей.

(ρούσικα δεν ξέρω και να με συμπαθάτε, έκανα ένα σκέτο κλόπυ-πέιστ, ελπίζω να είναι σωστά)






ελληνικοι στίχοι: Γιάννης Ρίτσος, πρώτη εκτέλεση: Μαργαριτα Ζορμπαλά

ΟΙ ΓΕΡΑΝΟΙ

Στιγμές στιγμές θαρρώ
πως οι στρατιώτες
που πέσανε στη ματωμένη γη
δεν κείτονται θαρρώ
κάτω από το χώμα
αλλ’ έχουν γίνει άσπροι γερανοί

Πετούν και μας καλούν
με τις κραυγές τους
απ’ τους καιρούς αυτούς τους μακρινούς
κι ίσως γι’ αυτό πολλές φορές σιωπώντας
κοιτάμε τους θλιμμένους ουρανούς

Πετάει ψηλά το κουρασμένο σμάρι
στης δύσης τη θαμπή φεγγοβολή
και βλέπω ένα κενό στη φάλαγγα του
και ίσως είναι η δική μου θέση αυτή

θα ’ρθει μια μέρα που μ’ αυτό το σμάρι
στο μέγα θάμπος θα πετώ κι εγώ
σαν γερανός καλώντας απ' τα ουράνια
όλους εσάς που έχω αφήσει εδώ

Στιγμές στιγμές θαρρώ πως οι στρατιώτες
που πέσανε στη ματωμένη γη δεν κείτονται θαρρώ
κάτω από το χώμα
αλλ’ έχουν γίνει άσπροι γερανοί

Πετούν και μας καλούν με τις κραυγές τους
απ’ τους καιρούς αυτούς τους μακρινούς
κι ίσως γι’ αυτό πολλές φορές σιωπώντας
κοιτάμε τους θλιμμένους ουρανούς

Πολλές ενδιαφέρουσες πληροφορίες για το πανέμορφο αυτό τραγούδι βρήκα εδώ.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 13, 2010)

@AoratiMelani: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=45721#post45721.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 13, 2010)

Επόμενο ήταν... Ξέρει κανείς αν έχει μεταφραστεί και σε άλλες γλώσσες;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 13, 2010)

Ποιο ήταν επόμενο;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 13, 2010)

Το να έχει συζητηθεί το τραγούδι αυτό. Είναι πολύ δημοφιλές, και σε ένα φόρουμ μεταφραστών οι μεταφράσεις του επόμενο είναι να έχουν γίνει θέμα συζήτησης.

(εδώ που τα λέμε δεν ήταν και τόσο επόμενο, αλλά εκείνη την ώρα έτσι μου φάνηκε  )


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 18, 2010)

Ίσως ένα από τα πιο αγαπημένα τραγούδια μου είναι του αναρχικού Γάλλου ποιητή και τραγουδιστή Leo Ferre. (είναι μελαγχολικό...μη πείτε ότι δε σας το πα από πριν)






Avec le temps...
avec le temps, va, tout s'en va
on oublie le visage et l'on oublie la voix
le cœur, quand ça bat plus, c'est pas la peine d'aller
chercher plus loin, faut laisser faire et c'est très bien

avec le temps...
avec le temps, va, tout s'en va
l'autre qu'on adorait, qu'on cherchait sous la pluie
l'autre qu'on devinait au détour d'un regard
entre les mots, entre les lignes et sous le fard
d'un serment maquillé qui s'en va faire sa nuit
avec le temps tout s'évanouit

avec le temps...
avec le temps, va, tout s'en va
mêm' les plus chouett's souv'nirs ça t'as un' de ces gueules
à la gal'rie j'farfouille dans les rayons d'la mort
le samedi soir quand la tendresse s'en va tout' seule

avec le temps...
avec le temps, va, tout s'en va
l'autre à qui l'on croyait pour un rhume, pour un rien
l'autre à qui l'on donnait du vent et des bijoux
pour qui l'on eût vendu son âme pour quelques sous
devant quoi l'on s'traînait comme traînent les chiens
avec le temps, va, tout va bien

avec le temps...
avec le temps, va, tout s'en va
on oublie les passions et l'on oublie les voix
qui vous disaient tout bas les mots des pauvres gens
ne rentre pas trop tard, surtout ne prends pas froid

avec le temps...
avec le temps, va, tout s'en va
et l'on se sent blanchi comme un cheval fourbu
et l'on se sent glacé dans un lit de hasard
et l'on se sent tout seul peut-être mais peinard
et l'on se sent floué par les années perdues- alors vraiment
avec le temps on n'aime plus

*και μια μετάφραση στα αγγλικά για τους μη γαλλόφωνους*

With the time, 
with the time, go, everything's going away
we forgot the face and the voice
the heart, when it beats alot, it's not the pain about going
finding it more farther, you must leave it alone and everything's going good, 

With the time...
with the times, go, everything's going away,
The other we liked, we search under the rain
The other we guessed, turning a regard, 
between words, between lines, and under the fare
an hidden oath that goes to sleep,
with the time, everything disappears

With the time...
with the time, go, everything's going away,
even the most wonderful memories, even just one 
to the galerie I wonder in the rays of death
saturday night, when the goodness is going all by it's self, 


With the time, 
with the time, go, everything's going away,
the one that we believed for a cold, for nothing,
the other that we gave him wind and jewelries
and we sold it for his soul for a couple of cents
infront of what we trained like training dogs
with the time, go, everything's going good

With the time, 
with the time, go, everything's going away,
we forgot the passions et we forget the voices,
that told you the words of the poor peoples
to not arrive late, and to not get cold

With the time...
with the time, go, everything's going away
and we feel blanked out like a lost horse
and we feel stuck in a dangerous place
and we feel all alone put it's not that painful
and we feel that we lost in the years that passed, so really
with the time, we like nothing 






Col tempo sai 
col tempo tutto se ne va 
non ricordi più il viso 
non ricordi la voce 
quando il cuore ormai tace 
a che serve cercare ti lasci andare 
e forse é meglio così 
Col tempo sai 
col tempo tutto se ne va 
l'altro che adoravi che cercavi nel buio 
l'altro che indovinavi in un batter di ciglia 
tra le frasi e le righe e il fondotinta 
di promesse agghindate per uscire a ballare 
col tempo sai tutto scompare. 
Col tempo sai 
col tempo tutto se ne va 
ogni cosa appassisce io mi scopro a frugare 
in vetrine di morte quando il sabato sera 
la tenerezza rimane senza compagnia. 
Col tempo sai 
col tempo tutto se ne va 
l'altro a cui tu credevi anche a un colpo di tosse 
l'altro che ricoprivi di gioielli e di vento 
ed avresti impegnato anche l'anima al monte 
per cui ti trascinavi alla pari di un cane 
Col tempo sai tutto va bene. 
Col tempo sai 
col tempo tutto se ne va 
non ricordi più il fuoco 
non ricordi le voci della gente da poco 
e il loro sussurrare 
non ritardare copriti col freddo che fà. 
Col tempo sai 
col tempo tutto se ne va 
e ti senti il biancore di un cavallo sfiancato 
in un letto straniero ti senti gelato 
solitario ma in fondo in pace col mondo 
e ti senti tradito dagli anni perduti 
allora tu col tempo sai non ami più.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 21, 2010)

nevergrown said:


> και μια μετάφραση στα αγγλικά για τους μη γαλλόφωνους.


Εννοείς για τους αγγλόφωνους (σύνολο που δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι περιέχει όλους τους μη γαλλόφωνους).  
Πολύ όμορφο και μελαγχολικό τραγούδι.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Apr 21, 2010)

daeman said:


> Κι εμείς; Θα αρκεστούμε στο ντίλι-ντίλι το καντήλι που έφεγγε και κένταγε η κόρη το μαντήλι;


Για να κλείσει ο κύκλος παραθέτω το εν λόγω παραδοσιακό άσμα:






Στην παραπάνω εκδοχή το φτάνει μέχρι το *φούρνο που έκαψε το ξύλο που σκότωσε το σκύλο που έφαγε το γάτα που έφαγε τον ποντικό που πήρε το φιτίλι μέσ' από το καντήλι*.

Έχει και μια άλλη εκδοχή που το φτάνει μέχρι τον *κυνηγό που σκότωσε το λύκο που έφαγε το βόδι που ρούφηξε το ποτάμι που 'σβησε τη φωτιά που έκαψε το ξύλο που σκότωσε το σκύλο που έπνιξε τη γάτα που έφαγε τον ποντικό που πήρε το φιτίλι μέσ' από το καντήλι*, εδώ την ακούμε σε μουσική Χρήστου Λεοντή (διασκευή να υποθέσω; για ποιο λόγο, αφού υπήρχε ήδη το παραδοσιακό άσμα; ). Την ίδια εκδοχή βρίσκουμε κι εδώ.






Μου κάνει εντύπωση πόσο όμοια είναι στην ουσία τους τα δύο τραγούδια (το Ντίλι ντίλι και το Alla fiera dell' est). Με την εξαίρεση του αρχικού φιτιλιού, τα υπόλοιπα είναι σχεδόν ίδια - μόνο που τα δικά μας δεν το φτάνουνε μέχρι τον Big Brother, αρκούνται σε έναν κυνηγό (γιατί πάει ο νους μου στην Κοκκινοσκουφίτσα; ). Εκτός κι αν έχει χαθεί η πλήρης εκδοχή (εννοείται ότι κάθε γιαγιά που το τραγουδούσε ήταν ελεύθερη να προσθέτει ό,τι ήθελε, αλλά τελικά κάποια/ες εκδοχή/ές είναι η/οι επικρατέστερη/ες).


----------



## daeman (May 13, 2010)

Ο πρώτος κύκλος έκλεισε, πάμε για δεύτερο γύρο;

_Sarah (La Femme Qui Est Dans Mon Lit)_ - Georges Moustaki






La femme qui est dans mon lit
N'a plus vingt ans depuis longtemps
Les yeux cernés
Par les années
Par les amours
Au jour le jour
La bouche usée
Par les baisers
Trop souvent, mais
Trop mal donnés
Le teint blafard
Malgré le fard
Plus pâle qu'une
Tache de lune

La femme qui est dans mon lit
N'a plus vingt ans depuis longtemps
Les seins trop lourds
De trop d'amour
Ne portent pas
Le nom d'appas
Le corps lassé
Trop caressé
Trop souvent, mais
Trop mal aimé
Le dos vouté
Semble porter
Des souvenirs
Qu'elle a dû fuir

La femme qui est dans mon lit
N'a plus vingt ans depuis longtemps
Ne riez pas
N'y touchez pas
Gardez vos larmes
Et vos sarcasmes
Lorsque la nuit
Nous réunit
Son corps, ses mains
S'offrent aux miens
Et c'est son coeur
Couvert de pleurs
Et de blessures
Qui me rassure 

_
Sarah_ - Black Veils (Drawing by Robert Alfonso)






*English translation: Alfonso/Heller*

The woman lying in my bed
Turned twenty long ago
Her eyes engraved
With rings of age
Or love you’d say
And the day to day
Her lips worn out
By all the mouths
Kisses she’s had
So often bad
Her color faint
Despite the paint
More pale than cream
Or a cold moonbeam
The woman lying in my bed
Turned twenty long ago
The breasts that sag
From the loves she’s had
You wouldn’t call
Pet names at all
Her body tired
From men’s desires
Loved far too much
But not enough
Her back’s bent down
So weighted down
By the memories
She’s had to flee
The woman lying in my bed
Turned twenty long ago
But don’t you laugh
And don’t you touch
And save your crumbs
And your sarcasms
Because tonight
We’ll reunite
Her body her hands
At my command
And it’s her heart
Covered with scars
And full of tears
That calms my fears.

Σχετική αναφορά, εδώ.​


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 14, 2010)

Θα έβαζα καπάκι τον "μέτοικο" αλλά δεν προλαβαίνω να ψάξω τώρα, αν δεν το κάνει άλλος θ' ασχοληθώ αργότερα.


----------



## Zazula (May 14, 2010)

Προτού ασχοληθείς, δες στο #30 (για να μην πω και στο #39 ).


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 14, 2010)

Θενξ, έκανα μια αναζήτηση στο φόρουμ με τη λέξη "μέτοικος", αλλά μάλλον δεν το βρήκε γιατί δεν υπάρχει στους στίχους παρά μόνο στον τίτλο, κι αυτός δεν έχει δακτυλογραφηθεί.


----------



## daeman (May 14, 2010)

AoratiMelani said:


> Θενξ, έκανα μια αναζήτηση στο φόρουμ με τη λέξη "μέτοικος", αλλά μάλλον δεν το βρήκε γιατί δεν υπάρχει στους στίχους παρά μόνο στον τίτλο, κι αυτός δεν έχει δακτυλογραφηθεί.


 
Γι' αυτόν ακριβώς τον λόγο θα ήταν προτιμότερο να πληκτρολογούμε όλοι τους τίτλους των γιουτουμπακίων. :)


----------



## daeman (May 30, 2010)

*Quizás, Quizás, Quizás.* 
Osvaldo Farrés, Κούβα, 1947.​ 
ισπανικά: *Ibrahim Ferrer & Omara Portuondo*​



 
αμερικανοπρόφερτα ισπανικά*: Nat King Cole*​



 
ισπανι-σκά :-\ *Laurel Aitken*​



 
αγγλικά-ισπανικά: *Lila Downs*​



 
αγγλικά: *Cake* (με ιταλικούς υπότιτλους)




 
μουσικό διάλειμμα 
Rude, rude, rudee - *Prince Buster*




 
οι παλιάτσοι ;)
Stefano Bollani & Banda Osiris 




 
*Paco de Lucia*




 


αραβικά: Chehilet Laayani - *Mouss & Hakim*




 
φινλανδικά: Kenties, Kenties, Kenties - *Eino Grön* (με τους στίχους)​



 
τουρκικά: Senden, Benden, Bizden - *Athena*




 
ρωσικά: Мечтай, Мечтай, Мечтай - *ВИА Гра*


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 30, 2010)

_Γιατί, Γιατί, Γιατί_
Μαίρη Λω​




_
Wer weiß? Wer weiß? Wer weiß?_
Silvio d’Anza​


----------



## Isiliel (Jun 4, 2010)

Ένα τραγουδάκι που αγαπώ, στα Σεφαραδίτικα, από τη Σαβίνα Γιαννάτου:






*El Rey De Francia*



El Rey de Francia tres hijas tenia| The King of France had three daughters
La una lavrava y la otra cuzia |One of them embroidered and the other sewed
La mas chica de ellas bastidor hazia |The youngest one was making a tapestry
Lavrando, lavrando sueño le callo |While working she soon fell asleep
Su madre que la via aharvar la queria |Her mother, seeing this, wanted to speak to her
No m’aharvex mi madre ni m’aharvariax |Do not speak to me mother, don’t interrupt me
Un sueño me soñaba bien y alegria |I was in the middle of a very happy dream
Sueño vos soñavax yo vo lo soltaria |You were having a dream, I will explain it for you
M’apari a la puerta vide la luna entera |At the door I saw the full moon appear before me
M’apari a la ventana vide la estrella Diana| At the window I saw the star Diana appear before me
M’apari al pozo vide un pilar de oro |At the well I saw a golden bowl appear before me
Con tres paxaricos picando el oro |With three little birds pecking at the gold
La luna entera es la tu suegra |The full moon is your mother-in-law
La estrella Diana es la tu cuñada |The star Diana is your sister-in-law
Los tres paxaricos son tus cuñadicos |The three little birds are your brothers-in-law
Y el pilar de oro el hijo del rey tu novio |And the golden bowl is the king’s son, your husband

το ενδιαφέρον μου για το κομμάτι είναι καθαρά λαογραφικό, αφού μάλλον δεν δηλώνω political animal


----------



## Zazula (Jun 6, 2010)

Η οικογένεια Γιαννίκου δεν θα έχει, πιστεύω, συγχωρήσει τον εαυτό της που της ξέφυγε το _Gummy Bear_, με όλες τις (χαμένες, εν προκειμένω) συνεπακόλουθες δυνατότητες εκμετάλλευσης και merchandising — μιλάμε για _πάρα πολύ μεγάλη_ απώλεια ευκαιρίας... [Παρεμπ, ο Υφαντής με το _Gummy Bear_ έκανε την απόλυτη killer κίνηση στην ελληνική διαφήμιση. Και δεν είναι καθόλου τυχαίο το ότι αυτός που πλάκωσε (και ξέσκισε) στα σχετικά με το _Gummy Bear _δωράκια ήταν ο _Τηλεθεατής_, καταφέροντας έτσι ένα ακόμη τσουχτερότερο πλήγμα στα ανταγωνιστικά _TiVo_ & _TV Avanti_ τού Γιαννίκου.] Τεσπά, μ' αυτά και μ' αυτά αναγκάστηκε ο Γιαννίκος να αναζητήσει κάτι φρέσκο με το οποίο να τονώσει τις ατελείωτες (και απείρως κερδοφόρες) εμπορικές σειρές προϊόντων και σημάτων του, και ξέθαψε την Bébé Lilly τού 2006.  Πάμε λοιπόν με το πρωτότυπο (γαλλικό) _Allô Papy_:




 
Και το ιταλικό _Ciao Papi_:




 
Και το πολωνικό _Halo Dziadku_:




 
Φυσικά καμία γλώσσα δεν βγάζει περισσότερο γέλιο απ' τα πορτογαλικά (_Hallo Papi_), όποιο και να 'ναι το θέμα (σόρι, Παλάβρα ):




 
Άντε, πάρτε το και στα ελληνικά — _Είναι ο παππούς εκεί;_ (Όχι, αρρώστησε απ' το ν' ακούει τα Ζουζούνια κι αυτοκτόνησε! )


----------



## SBE (Jun 6, 2010)

Έλεος Ζαζ, ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!!
Ελπίζω να μη γίνει σουξε στην Ελλάδα!


----------



## Palavra (Jun 8, 2010)

Ζαζ, έλεος, τωόντι (εντάξει, ντοκ; ;))! Τώρα το είδα, από ό,τι καταλάβατε :):):)


----------



## nevergrown (Jun 28, 2010)

H *γαλλική *βερσιόν του "Quizás, Quizás, Quizás" από...... *Βιετναμέζα*! 





 

αλλά και σε ακορντεόν


----------



## nevergrown (Jun 28, 2010)

*Serge Gainsbourg » Je T'aime... Moi Non Plus*
- Je t’aime je t’aime
Oh oui je t’aime
- Moi non plus
- Oh mon amour
- Comme la vague irrésolue
Je vais, je vais et je viens
Entre tes reins
Je vais et je viens
Entre tes reins
Et je me retiens

- Je t’aime je t’aime
Oh oui je t’aime
- Moi non plus
- Oh mon amour
Tu es la vague, moi l’île nue
Tu vas, tu vas et tu viens
Entre mes reins
Tu vas et tu viens
Entre mes reins
Et je te rejoins

- Je t’aime je t’aime
Oh oui je t’aime
- Moi non plus
- Oh mon amour
- L’amour physique est sans issue
Je vais je vais et je viens
Entre tes reins
Je vais et je viens
Je me retiens
- Non ! maintenant viens... 



*Anita Lane & Nick Cave I Love You Nor Do I *






- I love you, I love you
- Oh yes, I love you
Nor do I
- Oh, my love
Like a wave, irresolute

I go, I go and I come
Inside you my love
I go and I come inside you, my love
And then I hold on

- I love you, I love you
- Oh, oh yes, I love you
Nor do I, nor do I
- Oh, my love, you are the wave
- And I a naked island

- You go, you go and you come
- Inside me, my love
- You go and you come inside me, my love
- And then we are one

- I love you, I love you
- Oh yes, I love you
Nor do I
- Oh, my love
Like a wave, irresolute

I go, i go and I come
Inside you, my love
I go and I come inside you, my love
And then I hold on

- I love, I love you, my love
- Inside me, my love
- I love you, my love
- Deep inside me, my love
- And then we are one

- I love you, I love you
- Oh yes, I love you
Nor do I, nor do I
- Oh, my love
Physical love is a dead end, dead end

I go, I go and I come
Inside you, my love
I go and I come
And I hold on
- Now, now, come


----------



## nickel (Jun 28, 2010)

Κάποιες απαραίτητες πληροφορίες που πρέπει να συνοδεύουν αυτό το ιστορικό τραγούδι:

The song was originally written for and recorded in 1968 with Gainsbourg's then girlfriend, Brigitte Bardot. However, Bardot pleaded with Gainsbourg not to release their recording of the song: she was married at the time, to German businessman Gunter Sachs. Gainsbourg complied.

Later that year, Gainsbourg met, and fell in love with, English actress Jane Birkin, on the set of their film _Slogan_. "Je t'aime... moi non plus" was re-recorded with Birkin replacing Bardot, and was released early in 1969.






The title was inspired by a Salvador Dali quip: "Picasso is Spanish, so am I. Picasso is a genius, so am I. Picasso is communist, neither am I".

Και για τους φίλους του Φράνκι Χάουαρντ:







Πηγή: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Je_t'aime..._moi_non_plus


----------



## nevergrown (Jun 28, 2010)

Αυτή τη φορά την είχα βρει την παρωδία στη Βικιπαιδεία  Το ψάχνω πολύ το πράγμα πια.

Να πω ότι ο αναρχικός _Γκαινσμπούρ _έκαψε χρήματα μπροστά στις γαλλικές τηλεοπτικές κάμερες και διαμόρφωσε την _Μασσαλιώτισσα _σε ρυθμό _ρέγκε_.



_Έτσι γίνεται συχνά δυστυχώς, κάποιοι κάνουν παρωδία χωρίς να ξέρουν καλά τα άτομα. Και δε μιλάω για την Μπαρντό_


----------



## SBE (Jun 29, 2010)

nevergrown said:


> _Έτσι γίνεται συχνά δυστυχώς, κάποιοι κάνουν παρωδία χωρίς να ξέρουν καλά τα άτομα. Και δε μιλάω για την Μπαρντό_



Μα η παρωδία έχει συχνά την πλάκα της. Άλλωστε ο κύριος που έκανε την παρωδία το τραγούδι παρωδεί, όχι το τι έκανε ή δεν έκανε αργότερα ο δημιουργός του.


----------



## Zazula (Jul 6, 2010)

*Μη σταματάς*

Εδώ η γνωστότερη ερμηνεία, από την Ελένη Λεγάκη (από τον δίσκο _Το_ _Φλυτζάνι_ του 1991):




 
Μη σταματάς να λες πως μ' αγαπάς
και ας είναι τώρα ψέμα
είναι φορές που θέλεις να πονάς
να φτάνεις ως το τέρμα.

Κανείς δεν ξέρει ο χρόνος τι θα φέρει
κι αν κάνεις λάθος στο νέο σου το πάθος
μα θα 'μαι εδώ και θα σε περιμένω
σαν ένα κάρβουνο για πάντα αναμμένο.

Μη σταματάς να λες πως μ' αγαπάς
και ας είναι από συνήθεια
χίλιες φορές στο χτες να με πετάς
παρά στη μαύρη αλήθεια.

Κι εδώ μια μεταγενέστερη ερμηνεία από τον ίδιο τον δημιουργό του τραγουδιού, τον Πέτρο Δουρδουμπάκη, σε αρκετά διαφορετική ατμόσφαιρα (από τον δίσκο _Κόκκινο Κρασί_ του 1995):




 
Τέλος, ερμηνεία σε ισπανικό στίχο από τη Μεξικανή Martha Moreleon (από τον δίσκο _Τυφλές Ελπίδες_ του 2003):




 
No Temas Mas Y Dime Que Me Amas
Si Es La Verdad Que Corre Por Tus Venas
Tu Me Conoces Como A Una Alma Gemela
La﻿ Vida Pasa Y No Debes Detenerla
La Vida Pasa Y No Debes Detenerla

Quiza Algún Día Comprendas Que﻿ Me Quieres
Tal Vez Un Día Regreses A Mi Lado
Aquí Estaré Por Siempre Alumbrando
Como Una Llama De Amor Apasionado
Como Una Llama De Amor Apasionado

No Temas Mas Y Dime Que Me Amas
Tal Vez El Miedo Te Impida Pronunciarlo
Si Ciego Estás Temiendo Aceptarlo
Abre Tus Ojos Y Abrigate En Mis Brazos
Abre Tus Ojos Y Abrigate En Mis Brazos

Quiza Algún Día Comprendas Que﻿ Me Quieres
Tal Vez Un Día Regreses A Mi Lado
Aquí Estaré Por Siempre Alumbrando
Como Una Llama De Amor Apasionado
Como Una Llama De Amor Apasionado

Quiza Algún Día Comprendas Que﻿ Me Quieres
Tal Vez Un Día Regreses A Mi Lado
Aquí Estaré Por Siempre Alumbrando
Como Una Llama De Amor Apasionado
Como Una Llama De Amor Apasionado


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 16, 2010)

Must το "Γιατί, γιατί" με τη Μαίρη Λω, απορώ πώς μου ξέφυγε.

Εντ νάου φορ σάμθινγκ κομπλίτλι ντίφρεντ, που λένε και οι Μόντυ Πάυθονς.
Κάτι από την παιδική μας ηλικία.

Ο Τζων Ντένβερ...






... και ο Πασχάλης.






Και για τη μηχανή αναζήτησης: Country road take me home, also known as Ουρανέ που περνάς.


----------



## nevergrown (Jul 18, 2010)

και η γαλλική κρεασιόν, ουπς βερσιόν! 





και από τον Ιησού (λόγω όψης)  (αλήθεια ποιός είναι;)!






Quand les ennuis s'amoncellent
Vite, à tire d' aile 
Je retourne au pays 
Vers les dunes foulées par le vent 
Où j'avais coutume de venir, enfant 

{Refrain:}
Mon pays 
Est ici
Dans le bruit de l'océan 
Mon enfance 
Recommence
Mon pays
Est ici

Quand les soucis me harcèlent
Vite, à tire d'aile
Je retourne au pays
Vers la plage de fin sable blanc 
Et vers le rivage, face à Cordouan 

{au Refrain}

Nos partirons à la pêche vers les Chevriers 
Maman attendra que nous soyons rentrés 
Elle dira encore que nous avons pêché trop tard 
Que le vent se lève sur le phare 

{au Refrain, x2} 

Mon pays est ici {x2}


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 18, 2010)

Και η γερμανική βερσιόν:






Απολαμβάνεται καλύτερα αλά γερμανικά: Με μπίρες και τον ήχο κλειστό...


----------



## nevergrown (Jul 18, 2010)

Ψάχνω τα λόγια για το γερμανικό αλλά δεν τα βρίσκω΄ 
Μήπως είναι το _Das Leben ist kein leichtes Spiel_;

_Ίσως επειδή έχω τον ήχο κλειστό κατά τας "υποδειχθήσας παραινέσεις" _


----------



## nikosl (Jul 18, 2010)

*Dieser Weg führt nach Haus*

Weiter Himmel, heiße Sonne
hohe Berge und dazwischen Flüße
das Leben ist alt hier älter als die Stadt
jünger als die Berge die man vor sich hat

Countryroads bis nach Haus
immerzu geradeaus
nur der Wind erzählt es mir
dieser Weg führt zu dir

Jeden Abend leuchten Sterne
in Gedanken bin ich schon bei dir
morgens weiter ohne auszuruhn
über alle Strassen mit Staub an den Schuh`n

Countryroads bis nach Haus...

Ich denk an dich jeden Morgen,
wenn ich aufsteh
dein Bild erinnert mich bei Tag und Nacht
an die Zeit
in der wir zwei als Kinder glücklich
und zufrieden war`n
ja weißt du noch weißt du noch

Countryroads bis nach Haus...

Dieser Weg führt zu dir
nur der Wind erzählt es mir
immer geradeaus
Countryroads bis nach Haus


----------



## nevergrown (Jul 18, 2010)

Σε μεσρώ. Και γω το έψαξα και μου έβγαζε άλλα http://www.google.gr/search?hl=el&q=weiter+himmel+heisse+sonne&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


----------



## nikosl (Jul 18, 2010)

Μπίτε... Εγώ έψαξα ως εξής: weiter "das leben" country roads dieser "jeden abend" morgens alle nur, για να αποκαλύψω και ποιες λέξεις κατάφερα να καταλάβω από ολόκληρο το τραγούδι.


----------



## nevergrown (Jul 18, 2010)

Έτσι γίνεται αν δεν έχει τίτλο στο youtube  Σε καταλαβαίνω όμως! και μένα τα γερμανικά με δυσκολεύουν περισσότερο από όλες τις γλώσσες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 24, 2010)

nickel said:


> Κάποιες απαραίτητες πληροφορίες που πρέπει να συνοδεύουν αυτό το ιστορικό τραγούδι [...] ("Je t'aime... moi non plus") [...]



Στα γαλλικά και αγγλικά το ακούσατε εδώ, ορίστε τώρα και η ισπανική εκδοχή Exxtasis (του 1992), με τον πορτορικανό Chayanne και τη Natalie:






Αντίθετα, η γερμανική προσπάθεια δεν περπάτησε ιδιαίτερα καλά. Στο γιουτιουμπάκι που ακολουθεί, το ζευγάρι Heiner Lauterbach & Sabine von Maydell την ακούνε για τα καλά. Ιδιαίτερη έμφαση δίνει βέβαια ο άγνωστος σχολιαστής του βιντεοκλιπίου στο ότι ο πρωταγωνιστής είχε παίξει και σε τρεις ταινίες της σειράς Schulmädchen Report (α, ρε αγνά ελληνικά σέβεντις), κάτι που περιέργως απουσιάζει από το επίσημο βιογραφικό του στην αγγλική βίκη.






Στίχοι; Όχι, δεν το έψαξα ιδιαίτερα...


----------



## sadebeg (Jul 24, 2010)

*monsieur cannibal*

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uOGnTWnRtuc


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 24, 2010)

Αριστούργη-man! για κάτι τέτοια ποστ αξίζει αυτό το νήμα!


----------



## daeman (Jul 24, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ, sadebeg, γιατί μου θύμισες το Αλδεβαράν και τη Δέσποινα Τομαζάνη (εφηβική μου καψούρα προτίμηση) και τη σχεδόν ξεχασμένη διασκευή του Νικόλα Άσιμου. Κι επειδή δεν πόσταρες την εκτέλεση του ΒρασίΔάκη 

Αν μας κάνεις και τη χάρη να συμπληρώσεις το φύλο σου στα στοιχεία μέλους, θα είσαι κούκλος (ή μήπως κούκλα; ) <-- Γι' αυτό σου το ζητώ, όπως καταλαβαίνεις, ώστε να ξέρουμε ποιο γένος να χρησιμοποιούμε, όταν αναφερόμαστε σ' εσένα. :)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 24, 2010)

Ιδού άλλη μια περίπτωση όπου ο καταδεικνύεται ο σεξισμός της γλώσσας. Θα έπρεπε να μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε για / σε κάποιον χωρίς ενδείξεις φύλου στο λόγο μας.


----------



## daeman (Jul 24, 2010)

AoratiMelani said:


> Ιδού άλλη μια περίπτωση όπου ο καταδεικνύεται ο σεξισμός της γλώσσας. Θα έπρεπε να μπορούμε να μιλήσουμε για / σε κάποιον χωρίς ενδείξεις φύλου στο λόγο μας.


 
ΟΚ, λοιπόν, το διατυπώνω διαφορετικά*:
Sadebeg, αν μας κάνεις και τη χάρη να συμπληρώσεις το φύλο σου στα στοιχεία μέλους, θα είσαι _κουκλί._ 

Αν πάλι δεν θέλεις, ξα σου· είναι δικαίωμά σου και δεν μας πέφτει λόγος, μόνο που θα επιβαρυνθεί λιγάκι ο λόγος μας, αφού θα πρέπει να ξανασκεφτόμαστε πώς θα γράφουμε, όταν αναφερόμαστε σ' εσένα. Ευχαριστώ.

*Εδώ που μπορώ, γιατί αλλού τα απανωτά ο/η, της/του, τον/την, τις/τους δυσκολεύουν πολύ την ανάγνωση και μου φαίνονται πολλές φορές γελοία. Δεν προλαβαίνω τώρα ν' ανοίξω τέτοια κουβέντα, ούτε είμαστε σε κατάλληλο νήμα. Μόνο αυτό και το συζητάμε αλλού, άλλη ώρα: Για μένα είναι πιο σημαντικό να βγάλουμε πρώτα τον σεξισμό απ' το μυαλό μας, γιατί τότε θα εξαλειφθεί φυσιολογικά και από τη γλώσσα. 
Όπου μπορούμε, βέβαια, ας προσέχουμε και αυτό το ζήτημα στον τρόπο που μιλάμε και γράφουμε. :)


----------



## daeman (Jul 24, 2010)

Κλέβω την μπάλα από τον Αζιμούθιο εκεί, ποστάροντας αυτό το δίγλωσσο με ταυτόχρονη μετάφραση, 
που πολύ μου άρεσε (το τραγούδι· τη μετάφραση δεν μπορώ να την κρίνω. Το μπαλάκι στην Παλάβρα . Τον Μπεν Χάρπερ τον ήξερα, αλλά τη Βανέσα ντα Μάτα την πρωτοάκουσα από τον Αζιμούθιο και τον ευχαριστώ.

Boa Sorte / Good Luck - Vanessa da Mata / Ben Harper




Vanessa:
É só isso
Não tem mais jeito
Acabou, boa sorte

Não tenho o que dizer
São só palavras
E o que eu sinto
Não mudará

Tudo o que quer me dar
É demais
É pesado
Não há paz

Tudo o que quer de mim
Irreais
Expectativas
Desleais

Ben Harper:
That's it
There's no way
It's over 
Good luck

I've nothing left to say
It's only words
And what l feel
Won't change

Vanessa da Mata/Ben Harper:
Tudo o que quer me dar 
(Everything you want to give me)
É demais 
(It's too much)
É pesado 
(It’s heavy)
Não há paz 
(There is no peace)
Tudo o que quer de mim 
(All you want from me)
Irreais 
(Isn’t real)
Expectativas
(Expectations)
Desleais

Vanessa:
Mesmo se segure
Quero que se cure
Dessa pessoa
Que o aconselha

Há um desencontro
Veja por esse ponto
Há tantas pessoas especiais

Ben Harper:
Now even if you hold yourself
I want you to get cured
From this person
Who advises you

There is a disconnection
See through this point of view
There are so many 
Special people in the world
So many special 
People in the world 
In the world
All you want
All you want

Vanessa da Mata/Ben Harper:
Tudo o que quer me dar 
(Everything you want to give me)
É demais 
(It's too much)
É pesado 
(It's heavy)
Não há paz 
(There's no peace)

Tudo o que quer de mim 
(All you want from me)
Irreais 
(isn’t real)
Expectativas 
(That expectations)
Desleais

Vanessa da Mata/Ben Harper:
Now we're falling 
Falling, falling 
Falling into the night 
Into the night
Falling, falling, falling 
Falling into the night
Um bom encontro é de dois
Now we're falling 
Falling, falling 
Falling into the night 
Into the night
Falling, falling, falling 
Falling into the night


----------



## daeman (Jul 29, 2010)

Από τα παραμύθια στα μεταφρ-άσματα.

Pied Piper - Del Shannon​



(Artie Kornfeld - Steve Duboff)​ 
You
With your masquerading
And you
Always contemplating
What to do
In case heaven has found you
Can't you see
That it's all around you
So follow me

[1, 2: Hey] come on, babe
Follow me
I'm the Pied Piper
Follow me
I'm the Pied Piper
And I'll show you where it's at
Come on, babe
Can't you see
I'm the Pied Piper
Trust in me
I'm the Pied Piper
And I'll show you where it's at

Girl
Don't be scared to move
Hey, babe
What are you tryin' to prove
It ain't true
That your life has kicked you
It's your mind
And that's all that's trickin' you
So step in line

Come on, babe
Follow me
Come on, babe
Trust in me
Come on, babe
Can't you see
Come on, babe
Follow me
I'm the Pied Piper

Bandiera Gialla - Gianni Pettenati​



Sì questa sera è festa grande,
noi scendiamo in pista subito
e se vuoi divertirti vieni qua,
ti terremo fra di noi e ballerai...

Finché vedrai
sventolar bandiera gialla
tu saprai che qui si balla
ed il tempo volerà...

Saprai
quando c'è bandiera gialla
che la gioventù è bella
e il tuo cuore batterà.
Sai
quelli che non ci voglion bene
è perché non si ricordano
di esser stati ragazzi giovani
o di aver avuto già
la nostra età...

Finché vedrai
sventolar bandiera gialla
tu saprai che qui si balla
ed il tempo volerà...

Saprai
quando c'è bandiera gialla
che la gioventù è bella
e il tuo cuore batterà.
Finché vedrai

Και η Ρίτα Μάρλεϊ. ​


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2010)

Εδώ σε τσακώνω αδιάβαστο (δικαιολογημένα, είναι τραγούδι του '66). Η αυθεντική εκδοχή είναι με τον Crispian St Peters και, επειδή είναι από τα αγαπημένα μου της εποχής, δεν το ακούω με κανέναν άλλο.


----------



## daeman (Jul 29, 2010)

Άλλο γούστο, ναι. 
Αδιάβαστο, όχι. Δεν θα το είχα βάλει αδιάβαστο το λινκ της Βικιπαίδειας στο -άσματα. ;)
Εμένα μ' άρεσε η Ρίτα.


----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2010)

Μια και σήμερα είναι του γητευτή αυλητή, μεγάλη η χάρη του, άλλο ένα μιξ.;)

Η πρώτη του εκτέλεση 
Pied Piper - The Changin' Times (Steve Duboff and Artie Kornfeld)​



 
και η πιο πρόσφατη, μάλλον, σε ιταλοσκά.
Bandiera Gialla - Statuto​


----------



## nevergrown (Jul 30, 2010)

Original German lyrics
Lili Marleen

Vor der Kaserne,
Vor dem großen Tor,
Stand eine Laterne
Und steht sie noch davor.
So woll'n wir uns da wiederseh'n,
Bei der Laterne woll'n wir steh'n,
Wie einst, Lili Marleen.

Unsere beiden Schatten
Sah'n wie einer aus,
Daß wir so lieb uns hatten,
Daß sah man gleich daraus.
Und alle Leute soll'n es seh'n,
Wenn wir bei der Laterne steh'n,
Wie einst, Lili Marleen.

Schon rief der Posten:
Sie blasen Zapfenstreich,
Es kann drei Tage kosten!
Kamerad, ich komm' ja gleich.
Da sagten wir Aufwiederseh'n.
Wie gerne wollt' ich mit dir geh'n,
Mit dir, Lili Marleen!

Deine Schritte kennt sie,
Deinen schönen Gang.
Alle Abend brennt sie,
Doch mich vergaß sie lang.
Und sollte mir ein Leid gescheh'n,
Wer wird bei der Laterne steh'n,
Mit dir, Lili Marleen!

Aus dem stillen Raume,
Aus der Erde Grund,
Hebt mich wie im Traume
Dein verliebter Mund.
Wenn sich die späten Nebel dreh'n,
Werd' ich bei der Laterne steh'n
Wie einst, Lili Marleen!

Literal English translation
Lili Marleen

In front of the barracks,
In front of the main gate,
Stood a lamppost,
It still stands out front,
We want to see each other there again,
We want to stand by the lamppost,
As before, Lili Marleen,
As before, Lili Marleen.

Our two shadows
Looked like one,
That we held each other so fondly
Someone would think we were one.
And everybody will see it
If we stand by the lamppost,
As before, Lili Marleen,
As before, Lili Marleen.

Already the guard was crying,
“They’re blowing taps.
That could cost you three days.”
“Comrade, I’m coming right away.”
There we said farewell,
But I would rather have gone with you,
With you, Lili Marleen,
With you, Lili Marleen.

She knows your footsteps,
Your special stride.
Every evening she is burning,
Though she forgot me long ago.
And if a mishap should befall me,
Who would stand by the lamppost,
With you, Lili Marleen,
With you, Lili Marleen?

From out of silent space,
From out the lands of Earth,
Your beloved lips uplift me
As if in a dream.
When the nocturnal mists swirl,
I will be standing by the lamppost,
As before, Lili Marleen,
As before, Lili Marleen.




και η αντιχιτλερική βερσιόν










Listen to the bugle, hear its silv'ry call, Carried by the night air telling one and all, "Now is the time to meet your girl, to meet...








*Lily Marlène*

Devant la caserne
Quand le jour s'enfuit,
La vieille lanterne
Soudain s'allume et luit.
C'est dans ce coin là que le soir
On s'attendait remplis d'espoir
Tous deux, Lily Marlène.
Tous deux, Lily Marlène.


Et dans la nuit sombre
Nos corps enlacés
Ne faisaient qu'une ombre
Lorsque je t'embrassais.
Nous échangions ingénument
Joue contre joue bien des serments
Tous deux, Lily Marlène.
Tous deux, Lily Marlène. 



Le temps passe vite
Lorsque l'on est deux!
Hélas on se quitte
Voici le couvre-feu...
Te souviens-tu de nos regrets
Lorsqu'il fallait nous séparer?
Dis-moi, Lily Marlène?
Dis-moi, Lily Marlène? 



La vieille lanterne
S'allume toujours
Devant la caserne
Lorsque finit le jour
Mais tout me paraît étrange
Aurais-je donc beaucoup changé?
Dis-moi, Lily Marlène. 
Dis-moi, Lily Marlène.




Cette tendre histoire
De nos chers vingt ans
Chante en ma mémoire
Malgré les jours, les ans.
Il me semble entendre ton pas
Et je te serre entre mes bras
Lily...Lily Marlène 

Lily...Lily Marlène


Λίγοι την ξέρουν http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suzy_Solidor




















Φυσικά οι βερσιόν είναι άπειρες (σε πολλές άλλες γλώσσες)
π.χ Ολλανδικά (πλάκα έχουν)




Σουηδικά





http://lyricsplayground.com/alpha/songs/l/lilimarlene.shtml


----------



## nevergrown (Jul 30, 2010)

Και για να μη ξεχνιώμαστε...

Η καθιερωμένη parody


----------



## daeman (Aug 7, 2010)

As tears go by - Rolling Stones




 
It is the evening of the day
I sit and watch the children play
Smiling faces I can see, but not for me
I sit and watch as tears go by

My riches can't buy everything
I want to hear the children sing
All I hear is the sound of rain falling on the ground
I sit and watch as tears go by

It is the evening of the day
I sit and watch the children play
Doing things I used to do they think are new
I sit and watch as tears go by

Con le mie lacrime cosi (απόδοση: Dante Panuzi)- Rolling Stones




 
Il sole sta per tramontar
Dei bimbi corrono a giocar
Visi che sorridono, ed io son qui
Con le mie lacrime cosi​ 
Con la ricchezza io potrei
Comprare quello che vorrei
Ma la gioia semplice, perc'io son qui
Con le mie lacrime cosi​ 
Il sole sta per tramontar
Un' altro giorno se ne va
Tutti si divertono, ed io son qui
Con le mie lacrime cosi​ 
Mick Jagger - vocals
Keith Richards - acoustic guitar
Mike Leander - harpsichord
Mike Leander Orchestra - strings​Produced by Andrew Loog Oldham
First released on:
The Rolling Stones - “Con Le Mie Lacrime / Heart Of Stone” 7” single 
(Decca Dischi Italia F 22270) Italy, spring 1966​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 7, 2010)

Καταλανική βερσιόν:
*Dolça remor de cada tarda (As tears go by)*
Manel Camp & Maria del Mar Bonet






Dolça remor de cada tarda,
no t'esvaeixis, amanyaga'm
amb veus i amb rialles
d'infants que canten
al meu carrer on, només ells,

duen tendresa cada vespre
i vells records que fa renéixer
nostàlgia dels braços,
de no poder estimar-los...
Atura un poc aquest turment.

Agredolçor de cada tarda,
torna un cop més i embriaga'm;
no te'n descuidis, vine,
porta'm el seu somriure,
tot i que sé que no és per a mi.


----------



## daeman (Aug 7, 2010)

Jimmy Jazz - The Clash​



 
The police walked in for Jimmy Jazz
I said, he ain't here, but he sure went past
Oh, you're looking for Jimmy Jazz

Sattamassagana for Jimmy Dread
Cut off his ears and chop off his head
Police came looking for Jimmy Jazz

So if you're gonna take a message 'cross this town
Maybe put it down somewhere over the other side
See it gets to Jimmy Jazz

Don't you bother me, not anymore
I can't take this tale, oh, no more
It's all around, Jimmy Jazz

J-a-zee zee J-a-zed zed
J-a-zed zed Jimmy Jazz
And then it sucks, he said, suck that!
So go look all around, you can try your luck, brother
And see what you found
But I guarantee that it ain't your day
Chop, chop!

Arratsalde on! (Καλησπέρα)​ 
Jimmy Jazz (Γίμι Γιας - Kortatu (απόδοση: Inigo Muguruza)​ 




 
La pasma anda buskando a Jimmy Jazz, 
lo tienes klaro, dije, de ke vas, 
si vas buskando, a Jimmy Jazz.​ 
Puso Veinte kilos de Goma-3, 
mando a tomar por kulo, todo un kuartel, 
la pasma buska, a Jimmy Jazz.​ 
Luego por la kalle, oi komentar, 
ke esta entre rejas, ke lo han pillao, 
despues tome unas kopas... kon Jimmy Jazz​ 
Βάσκοι. Περισσότερα εδώ, αλλά en euskera.​


----------



## daeman (Aug 17, 2010)

...
*Black Magic Woman*​ 
Από τον μέγα Πίτερ Γκριν, στην πρώτη λάιβ εκτέλεσή του.

Fleetwood Mac with Peter Green




 
Από τον Κάρλος Σαντάνα που το έκανε πασίγνωστο. Χάρμα οφθαλμών το βιντεάκι.​ 
Carlos Santana​



 
Από τους δυο μαζί, σχετικά πρόσφατα, με τον Γκριν σε μάλλον διακοσμητικό ρόλο.




 
Και ο λόγος που το ποστάρω εδώ, μια περυσινή δίγλωσση εκτέλεση από τη Λίλα Ντάουνς.​ 
Lila Downs​



Ντόμπρο βέτσε!​ 
They call me black magic woman 
They call me black magic woman 
Call me black magic woman, got me so blind I can't see 
If I'm a black magic woman 
Or they're tryin to make a devil out of me​ 
Don't turn your back on me baby 
Don't turn your back on me baby 
Don't turn your back on me baby 
Stop messin' around with your tricks 
Don't turn your back on me baby 
I just might pick up my magic stick​ 
Levantate cabeza 
Levantalo dolor 
Levantate oxidiana que le vante su valor 
Levantate montaña
Leavantalo papà
Que a mi no me compran, que a mi no me venden 
No me venden la verdad ​ 
Me acusan de brujeria 
Te acusan de brujeria 
Me hiciste tu brujeria que aciegas me hizo querer 
Te acusasn de brujeria y el mundo acusa sin pensar​ 
Got a black magic woman 
I got a black magic woman 
Got black magic woman, got me so blind I cant see 
That she's a black magic woman 
She is tryin to make a devil out of me​


----------



## nevergrown (Aug 22, 2010)

Marilyn et John (Acoustic version) - Vanessa Paradis 





Marilyn peint sa bouche 
Elle pense a John 
Rien qu'a John 
Un sourire, puis un soupir 
Elle fredonne une... chanson 
Ni triste, ni gaie 
Entre deux, trois... interviews 
Et du swing qui mousse 
Dans son bain, c'est fou 
Marilyn chante son nom 
Elle s'invente des chansons 
Sur le mariage d'une etoile et d'un lion 

Marilyn 

Marilyn amoureuse 
Elle appelle John : ... John 
De secretaires et ministeres 
Au telephone elle attend 
C'est un amour mystere 
Un secret d'etat 
Marilyn change sa voix 
Elle s'invente des prenoms 
Et le mariage d'une etoile et d'un lion 

Marilyn amoureuse 
C'est l'histoire d'une etoile et d'un lion 

Elle s'invente des chansons 
Sur le mariage d'une etoile ed d'un lion... [ad lib]


Marilyn et John (english version) - Vanessa Paradis 





Marilyn was Russian
And she called John...
The sun...
Admiration, vibration
Just an L.A.
Fast song
Just power, just soul
Just Rythm and a view
And just swing from the South
And from there he knew
Marilyn was alone

On the wrong vibration
Just a phon-call coin away
From the sun...

Marilyn

Marilyn was an alien
And she called John
Home...
Admiration, frustration
Just an L.A.
Fast song
Just perfume, just flesh
And from there he knew
Marilyn was alone

In the wrong direction
Just a phone-call coin away
From the sun... 

Marilyn et John - version japonaise


----------



## nevergrown (Aug 22, 2010)

Dona, Dona, Dona
Chad Mitchell Trio
Album: "Might Day On Campus"


On a wagon bound for market
There's a calf with a mournful eye.
High above him, there's a swallow
Winging swiftly through the sky.

[Chorus:]
How the winds are laughing.
They laugh with all their might.
Laugh and laugh the whole day through.
And half the summer's night.
Dona, dona, dona
Dona, dona, dona, di
Dona, dona, dona
Dona, dona, dona, di


"Stop complaing," said the farmer.
"Who told you what a calf to be.
"Why don't you have wings to fly with
"Like the swallow so proud and free."

[Chorus]

Calves are easily bound and slaughtered
Never knowing the reason why.
But whoever treasures freedom
Like the swallow has learned to fly.

[Chorus]
Dona, dona, dona, di

*Yiddish (γερμανοεβραικά)*












*Γαλλικά*






Paroles : Claude François et Vline Buggy

Il était un' fois un petit garçon
Qui vivait dans une grand' maison
Sa vie n'était plus que joie et bonheur
Et pourtant au fond de son coeur
Il voulait devenir grand,
Rêvait d'être un homme
Chaque soir il y
pensait
Quand sa maman le berçait.
R
Donna, donna, donna, donna, tu regretteras le temps
Donna, donna, donna, donna, où tu étais un enfant.
2
Puis il a grandi
Puis il est parti
Et il a découvert la vie
Les amours déçus
La faim et la peur
Mais souvent au fond de son coeur
Il revoyait son enfance
Rêvait d'autrefois
Tristement il y pensait
Et il se souvenait...
La la la la...
Parfois, je pense à ce petit garçon
Le petit garçon que j'étais.


----------



## Kalliana (Aug 22, 2010)

Να βάλω κι εγώ το λιθαράκι μου... Ή μήπως είμαι σε λάθος νήμα;;;
http://www.stixoi.info/stixoi.php?info=Translations&lang=english&act=index&member_id=

Συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα να διαβάσετε το "Τίκο τίκο". Και τη μετάφρασή του.
Ω τίκο τίκο τι ω τίκο τίκο τι
Έλα στο πάρτι και μη γίνεσαι κουτή
Γράψε τηλέφωνο και όνομα σ' ένα χαρτί
Ω τίκο τίκο τίκο τίκο τικοτί

Ω τίκο τίκο τι ω τίκο τίκο τα
Θα πιούμε μπράντι και διάφορα ποτά


Έλα μωρό μου στο δωμάτιο μετά
Ω τίκο τίκο τίκο τίκο τικοτά

Δυο παραδείσια πουλάκια στο κλουβάκι
Θα σου φιλώ το τραγανό σου το χειλάκι
Έλα στο πάρτι και μη γίνεσαι κουτή
Τίκο τίκο τίκο τίκο τικοτί

Oh teako teako tea oh teako teako tea
Come to the party; don't be fool
Write the number and the name in a piece of paper
Oh teako teako tea teako teakotea

Oh teako teako tea oh teako teako ta
We will drink brandy and various drinks
Come on baby to the room after that
Oh teako teako tea oh teako teakota

Two paradisely birds in the small cage
I will kiss your tasty tiny lips
Come to the party; don't be fool
Teako teako teako teako teakotea

Χιχιχιχιχιχιχι..μάλλον σε λάθος νήμα είμαι....


----------



## nevergrown (Aug 25, 2010)

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Jump to: navigation, search 
"Mammy Blue" (Mamy Blue in French) is a sad song composed in 1970 for the female singer Nicoletta by Hubert Giraud (born 1920) and Phil Trim.

It was covered by many singers. The most famous recordings are the ones by Roger Whittaker, Horace Andy, Demis Roussos, Stories, Pop Tops (#42 Canada), Oak Island Treasury Department (#4 Canada MOR),Charisma (South Africa)1971 and was the most weeks at nr. 1 by a south african artist 12 weeks , and Julio Iglesias and some female singers like Vicky Leandros, Celine Dion, Nicoletta, and Dalida although the original lyrics are suitable for males only. A concert film by Roger Whittaker takes its name from the song.

The song has been popular in other languages as well It was done in Spanish by José Mercé, in Italian by Dalida, in German by Ricky Shayne and in Finnish by Kirka Babitzin.

















Αγγλικά














Iσπανικά





Γερμανικά 





Ιταλικά





Φιλανδικά





_Μου θυμίζουν τα παιδικά μου πάρτυ _


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 26, 2010)

Αυτό μετράει;

виновна е луната, από τη βουλγάρικη ταινία Дзифт (Dzift ή Zift, ό,τι προαιρείστε...;)):






(Η Καλιάκρα που ακούγεται στην αρχή είναι το ακρωτήρι βορείως της Βάρνας...)

και για αναφορά, Τζίλντα/Ρίτα:


----------



## nevergrown (Aug 26, 2010)

Όσο κολλάει το _Mamy blue _και το_ Put the blame on Mame _(άλλο τόσο μετράει)


----------



## daeman (Aug 26, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αυτό μετράει;
> 
> виновна е луната, από τη βουλγάρικη ταινία Дзифт (Dzift ή Zift, ό,τι προαιρείστε...;)):
> [...]


 
Το imdb τη γράφει Zift (κι έχει περίληψη της πλοκής από τον ίδιο τον συγγραφέα/σεναριογράφο Βλαντισλάβ Τοντόροφ), ενώ εδώ τη βρίσκω πάλι Zift (μια σελίδα που βρήκα κατά τύχη ψάχνοντας για την αντι-ουτοπία).

Ψιχίο από την ίδια σελίδα: Κατά τη διάρκεια την τελετή απονομής των βραβείων του 30ού φεστιβάλ Μόσχας, η διάσημη ηθοποιός και σκηνοθέτης Liv Ulmann, πρόεδρος της επιτροπής του φεστιβάλ, βραβεύοντας τους συντελεστές της ταινίας, τους φίλησε όλους. Ο ηθοποιός Vladimir Penev δήλωσε ότι έπλυνε το πρόσωπο του 9 μέρες μετά για να διατηρήσει όσο ήταν δυνατόν το φιλί της ηθοποιού.

Μου κίνησες την περιέργεια πάντως, αλλά πού να τη βρω για να τη δω; Στο σινεμά βγήκε τον Δεκέμβρη και σε ντιβιντί δεν πιστεύω να κυκλοφορήσει. Ακόμα και να βγει, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να τη βρω εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 26, 2010)

daeman said:


> Το imdb τη γράφει Zift (κι έχει περίληψη της πλοκής από τον ίδιο τον συγγραφέα/σεναριογράφο Βλαντισλάβ Τοντόροφ), ενώ εδώ τη βρίσκω πάλι Zift (μια σελίδα που βρήκα κατά τύχη ψάχνοντας για την αντι-ουτοπία).
> 
> Ψιχίο από την ίδια σελίδα: Κατά τη διάρκεια την τελετή απονομής των βραβείων του 30ού φεστιβάλ Μόσχας, η διάσημη ηθοποιός και σκηνοθέτης Liv Ulmann, πρόεδρος της επιτροπής του φεστιβάλ, βραβεύοντας τους συντελεστές της ταινίας, τους φίλησε όλους. Ο ηθοποιός Vladimir Penev δήλωσε ότι έπλυνε το πρόσωπο του 9 μέρες μετά για να διατηρήσει όσο ήταν δυνατόν το φιλί της ηθοποιού.
> 
> Μου κίνησες την περιέργεια πάντως, αλλά πού να τη βρω για να τη δω; Στο σινεμά βγήκε τον Δεκέμβρη και σε ντιβιντί δεν πιστεύω να κυκλοφορήσει. Ακόμα και να βγει, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να τη βρω εδώ.



Είχε πρεμιέρα χτες στη Νόβα ως Ζift [αλλά οι Βούλγαροι στο γιουτιούμπ την γράφουν Dzift] (και επόμενες επαναλήψεις στις 31/8 03:25 (βουλγάρικη νουάρ κουλτούρα για), 8/9 16:10, 13/9 01:35, 21/9 05:00, 30/9 12:40.


----------



## daeman (Aug 26, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ, Δρ7χ.

Συμπληρώνοντας το #112 της Καλλιάνας παραπάνω, για το ορχηστρικό αρχικά Tico-Tico no Fubá τού Zequinha de Abreu, με την αγγλική βέρζιον από τις αδελφές (όχι του ελέους) Άντριους:





 
τη γαλλική βερσιόν εις διπλούν, με μια 45ετία διαφορά:

Tico tico - Alys Robi​



 
και βέβαια, την πιο πετυχημένη ελληνική εκδοχή :):


----------



## daeman (Aug 27, 2010)

Για επιδόρπιο, η πρώτη εμφάνιση του Ζε Καριόκα στο Saludos Amigos, 
με τον Ντόναλντ να μαθαίνει πορτογαλικά και σάμπα. 

Aquarela do Brasil - Aloysio Oliveira και Tico-Tico no Fubá - Jose Oliveira​


----------



## nevergrown (Aug 27, 2010)

Κι αφού στραφήκαμε στη Βραζιλία και τα πορτογαλικά (κάτι που δεν απέχει από τα ανοξείδωτα παραμύθια του Τέρι Γκίλιαμ)


Τico - Tico





Tico-Tico
Tico-Tico
O Tico-Tico tá
Tá outra vez aqui
O Tico-Tico tá comendo meu fubá
O Tico-Tico tem, tem que se alimentar
Que vá comer umas minhocas no pomar

Tico-Tico
O Tico-Tico tá
Tá outra vez aqui
O Tico-Tico tá comendo meu fubá
O Tico-Tico tem, tem que se alimentar
Que vá comer umas minhocas no pomar

Mas por favor, tire esse bicho do seleiro
Porque ele acaba comendo o fubá inteiro
E nesse tico de cá, em cima do meu fubá
Tem tanta coisa que ele pode pinicar
Eu ja fiz tudo para ver se conseguia
Botei alpiste para ver se ele comia
Botei um galo, um espantalho e alçapão
Mas ele acha que fubá é que é boa alimentação

O Tico-Tico tá
Tá outra vez aqui
O Tico-Tico tá comendo meu fubá
O Tico-Tico tem, tem que se alimentar
Que va comer é mais minhoca e nao fubá

Tico-Tico
O Tico-Tico tá
Tá outra vez aqui
O Tico-Tico tá comendo meu fubá
O Tico-Tico tem, tem que se alimentar
Que va comer é mais minhoca e nao fubá 

Εχμ





Από το Τίκο τίκο - στο Τσίκα τσίκα
Carmen Miranda:"Chica Chica Boom Chic" (Uma noite no Rio) - (Une nuit à Rio)







Kαι λίγο Μαμά






Δεν ξέρω γιατί θέλω να κλείσω με ένα ορχηστρικό ταγκό. Μετράει;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 27, 2010)

Ελεύθερη συμμετοχή!!

Δεν σας δίνω το πρωτότυπο...
Δεν σας δίνω το μπαναναντάνς...
Δεν σας δίνω το ολύμπιο, ούτε ομαδικό ούτε πασχαλινό ;)...

Αυτά μπορείτε (και πρέπει) να τα συμπληρώσετε με καλό ψάξιμο.

Σας δίνω το...

*Шизгáра (Shizgarah)*​





Και λίγη γουίκη:

*"Shizgarah", or "Venus" in Russian urban folklore*

Despite the fact that the heavily controlled Soviet mass media totally ignored much of Western popular culture, the Shocking Blue song quickly become a popular hit in 1970s Russia, especially among street youth akin to Western hippie and "hooligan" subcultures. Due to the song's simple arrangement and danceable rhythm, "Venus" was adopted and performed by thousands of underground amateur performers, both those who accompanied themselves on acoustic guitar and full contemporary bands who performed it with electric guitar at dance parties. Thus, the English language song of a Dutch band become a prominent phenomenon of Russian urban folklore and was considered by many an unofficial "anthem of the generation".

The English language in the song, however, was only very loosely approximated, and the song was not even known by its title, "Venus". A countless number of variants of Russian lyrics existed for this song, but traditionally it was performed using gibberish or scat singing phonetically inspired by the sounds of original English lyrics which had become hardly intelligible after being passed along via repeated duplicate copying on cheap, low-end tape recorders. In the Russian variant, the first line of the chorus, "She's got it", was usually pronounced as "Shizgarah" ("Шизгáра") [sheez-ga'-rah], and it was this word which became a commonly adopted name of the song in the U.S.S.R., even among those who could understand the original English text.​


----------



## daeman (Aug 27, 2010)

Ευκολάκια, έτσι; 
Το ριφ του Pinball Wizard στην αρχή για εφέ και μετά Σουζάνα ολ δε γουέι. 

The Banjo Song (Oh Suzanna!) 1963 - The Big 3​



 
Venus (1969) - Shocking Blue




 
Bananarama (1986)


----------



## nevergrown (Aug 29, 2010)

Ernest "Ernie" Maresca (born August 21, 1939[1], The Bronx, New York) is an American singer-songwriter and record company executive, best known for writing or co-writing some of Dion's biggest hits.

He began singing and writing in a doo-wop group, The Regents, who later had a hit with "Barbara Ann". His song "No-One Knows" came to the attention of Dion DiMucci, who recorded it successfully with The Belmonts on Laurie Records, the record reaching #19 on the Billboard Hot 100 record chart in 1958. Maresca then began songwriting full time, writing "Runaround Sue" with Dion, and then "The Wanderer" - his biggest success, although his run of hits with Dion continued with "Lovers Who Wander" and "Donna the Prima Donna".

In 1961, he was offered a recording contract with Seville, a small New York label. His protestations that he was not much of a singer were brushed aside, and he wrote a hit for himself, "Shout Shout (Knock Yourself Out)", which reached #6 on the Billboard Hot 100 chart in early 1962. He continued to record, with less success, for the remainder of the 1960s, but also continued as a writer with hits including "Whenever a Teenager Cries" for Reparata and the Delrons, and "Party Girl" for Bernadette Carroll. He also wrote, along with Jimmy Curtiss, the Jimmie F. Rodgers' 1967 comeback (and last) hit, "Child of Clay". By the 1970s he was head of Laurie Records' publicity department, and continued as a record company executive







Shout Shout 
Album Wop-wop-wop, Wop-wop-a-dada-dada, Wop-wop-wop, Wop-wop-a-dada-dada
Wop-wop-wop, Wop-wop-a-dada-dada, Wop-wop-wop, Wop-wop-a-dada-dada

Shout shout, Knock yourself out, Come on, Yell yell, loud and swell
Come on Scream, scream, You know what I mean
Put another coin in the record machine
Hey we're having a party and its just begun
We're all over here and we're havin' fun
Joes on an organ. and he wants to be kissed
Mary's in the corner and she's doing the twist

Come on, Shout shout, Knock yourself out, Come on, Yell yell, loud and swell
Come on Scream, scream, You know what I mean
Put another coin in the record machine

Hey playing on the summer night with run around Sue
Let's do a dance that we all can do
Turn that jukebox on ninety-nine
And let's livin' up this crazy crowd

Come on, Shout shout, Knock yourself out, Come on, Yell yell, loud and swell
Come on Scream, scream, You know what I mean
Put another coin in the record machine

Wop-wop-wop, Wop-wop-a-dada-dada, Wop-wop-wop, Wop-wop-a-dada-dada 
Wop-wop-wop, Wop-wop-a-dada-dada, Wop-wop-wop, Wop-wop-a-dada-dada 

Every party that I attend
Believe me now it's the livin' end
Movin' and a-groovin' with some friends of mine
On Saturday night now we're having a time

Come on, Shout shout, Knock yourself out, Come on, Yell yell, loud and swell
Come on Scream, scream, You know what I mean
Put another coin in the record machine

Hey we're doing the fly with our hands in the sky
Foot stompin' baby, just you and I
School was out about a quarter to three
But we're having fun now it's plain to see

Come on, Shout shout, Knock yourself out
Come on, Yell yell, loud and swell
Come on Scream, scream, You know what I mean
Put another coin in the record machine
(Repeat chorus twice more)

Wop-wop-wop, Wop-wop-a-dada-dada, Wop-wop-wop, Wop-wop-a-dada-dada
(repeat till end) 






Και η γαλλική εκδοχή Chante από τους Les Forban






{Refrain:}
Chante, chante, danse et mets tes baskets
Chouette c'est sympa tu verras
Viens surtout n'oublie pas
Vas-y ramène-toi et tout le monde chez moi

1 - Ce soir c'est la boum dans le living-room
Les parents sont partis faut que tu téléphones
Wouap dou bap ....
Et surtout fait bien gaffe de n'oublier personne
{au Refrain}

2 - Je voudrais vous voir danser tous comme des fous
Que la musique réveille tout ce qui est en nous
Sylvie, Patricia et Barbara,
J'aimerais que ce soir vous soyez tous là
{au Refrain}

3 - Y aura pas d'excuse valable,
Tous les absents seront coupables
Vous connaissez la route qui mène chez moi
Surtout n'oubliez pas, non n'oubliez pas.
{au Refrain}

4 - Nous ferons ce soir tout ce qui nous plaît
Peut-être boirons-nous autre chose que du lait
Marions-nous ce soir jusqu'au lendemain
Venez faut qu'on se marre jusqu'au petit matin.
{au Refrain 3x}


----------



## daeman (Sep 10, 2010)

Τέτοια πάσα θα 'ταν κρίμα να περάσει στο ντούκου. 
Άσε που το έχω κατά νου από τότε που η συμμοδερατόρισσα άλλαξε αβατάρα. 
Πολύς καιρός, ε; Μα πώς να προλάβει ένας έρμος Slowpoke Rodriguez; 






Για την Παλάβρα και τον Σπίντι της. 

Pat Boone





 
Spoken: It was a moonlit night in old Mexico. I walked alone between some old *adobe* haciendas. 
Suddenly, I heard the plaintive cry of a young Mexican girl.

(female voice singing a series of "La-la-la's) 

You better come home, Speedy Gonzales
Away from tannery row
Stop alla your a-drinkin'
With that floozie named Flo
Come on home to your adobe
And slap some mud on the wall
The roof is leakin' like a strainer
There's loadsa roaches in the hall

Speedy Gonzales, why dontcha come home?
Speedy Gonzales, how come ya leave me all alone?

"Hey, Rosita-I hafta go shopping downtown
for my mudder-she needs some tortillas and chili peppers."

(female voice singing a series of "La-la-la's)

Your doggy's gonna have a puppy
And we're runnin' outta coke
No enchiladas in the icebox
And the television's broke
I saw some lipstick on your sweatshirt
I smelled some perfume in your ear
Well if you're gonna keep on messin'
Don't bring your business back a-here

Mmm, Speedy Gonzales, why dontcha come home?
Speedy Gonzales, how come ya leave me all alone?

"Hey, Rosita-come queek-down at the cantina
they giving green stamps with tequila!!"


Manolo Muñoz
​





Pee Wee featuring Κumbia All Stars





 
Érase una ves en un, pueblito un ratoncito muy veloz y muy enamorado al que llamaban Speedy Gonzáles esta es su historia y lo que paso cuando su novia Rosita se fue Y dice mas o menos así 
LALALLAALLALALALALALALALALALALLALALALALAL 

Ya veo venir a Speedy gonzales como un pequeño ciclón 
a tomado muchos tragos Por que rosita lo dejo 
el nunca le teme a nada pero esta ves si lloro 
es la muchacha que le gusta la dueña de su corazon 

Speedy gonzales al rancho llego 
Speedy gonzales estas palabras menciono:
Hey rosita vamos para la house a comer frijoles en tortillas con chile 
LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA 

Ella corrio a la ventana y entonces lo consolo 
le dijo que lo adoraba y Speedy se desmayo 
Asta que lo despertaron y le pudieron decir si 
con Rosita se casaba corriendo el se fue de aquí 

Speedy gonzales al rancho llego 
Speedy gonzales estas palabras menciono:
Hey rosita café nada de, ok 
LALALALALALALALALALALLALALALALLA 

Speedy gonzales al rancho llego 
Speedy gonzales estas palabras menciono: 
Hey rosita vamos para la house a comer frijoles en tortillas con chile 
LALALALALALALALALALALALALALALA


Peppino Di Capri





 
Ritorna a casa Speedy Gonzales
devi lasciare quel bar
e devi smettere di bere
per scordarti di me

Tu m'hai lasciata sola in casa
tu m'hai lasciato perchÃ¨
ho tanto freddo e sono sola
e il tetto lacrima per me

RIT. Speedy Gonzales ritorna da me
Speedy Gonzales non lasciarmi mai piÃ¹

Nascondi il viso col sombrero
e ti vergogni perchÃ¨
hai sulle labbra un'altro bacio
mai baciato da me 
Se torni incontro alle mie braccia
io ti perdono perchÃ¨
berremmo insieme una tequila
e brinderemo al nostro amor.

RIT. Speedy Gonzales ritorna da me
Speedy Gonzales non lasciarmi mai piÃ¹

Speedy Gonzales why don't you come home
Speedy Gonzales don't you leave me alone 


Κακοσάλεσι - Γιάννης Μηλιώκας






Λα λα λα...
Δεν ξαναβόσκω άλλες βουβάλες, δεν θέλω μήτε να τις δω
Με μπίζνες έμπλεξα μεγάλες και στην Αθήνα κατοικώ
Εδώ ό,τι θέλεις κάνεις και κανένα δε ρωτάς
στο χωριό για να φιλήσεις, νιώθεις σαν κλεφτοκοτάς

Στο σπίτ στο Κακοσάλεσ δεν ματαξαναγυρνώ
(τσου-, τσουμπά-, τσουμπάνη)
Στάνες και βουβάλες να γίνουν όλα ρημαδιό

Με πουλήσαν παραμύθι, θα τα βρω μπαστούνια δήθεν
Παραλίγο να πιστέψω τον κουμπάρο τον ξεφτίλα
Λα λα λα... 

Ξένοιασα απ' τους μπελάδες, του χωριού τα προξενιά
Τώρα μ' όποιαν θέλω μένω κι αν δε θέλω λέω γειά
Με κομπίνες και τερτίπια κονομάω ποσοστά
και θα πάρω πέντε σπίτια στην Ακρόπολη μπροστά

Στο σπίτ στο Κακοσάλεσ...

Τα σκουπίδια στα σακούλια μού μυρίζουν γιασεμιά
και το νέφος στην Ομόνοια μια κολόνια γαλλικιά
Πέταξα και το ταγάρι, μη μάς πάρουνε χαμπάρ
κι όλα του χωριού τα βίτσια, την τραγιάσκα και τη γκλίτσα

Στο σπίτ στο Κακοσάλεσ...


----------



## Palavra (Sep 10, 2010)

Η Παλάβρα και ο Σπίντι τση ευχαριστούν πολύ :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 10, 2010)

Auf Deutsch, bitte (χωρίς γελάκια και χαχαχού ;)):

Rex Gildo, der kleine Gonzales:


----------



## nevergrown (Sep 10, 2010)

En français



Quand Suella disait
Reviens donc ici petit Gonzales
C'est Maman qui te dit ca
Sinontu connais ton Papa
Lui, il n'insistera pas
Si tu n'as pas fini tes leçons
Ca f'ra du bruit à la maison
Tes devoirs sont très mauvais tu sais
Il te faut les recommencer

Petit Gonzales
Oui
Je t'en prie reviens
Petit Gonzales
Oui
Pourquoi t'en vas-tu si loin?
Parce que j'ai rendez-vous avec la Belle Anna

La, la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la
la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la
la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la

Nous verrons à ton retour oui,
Surtout si tu reviens la nuit
Je vois déjà ton père et sa main,
Et là crois-moi oui je te plains
Ecoute-moi et ne dis pas non,
Voici ton livre et les crayons
De moi tu n'auras donc jamais pitié
Entends je ne veux plus crier

Petit Gonzales
Oui
Je t'en prie reviens
Petit Gonzales
Non, je ne veux pas
Pourquoi t'en vas-tu si loin?
Parce que j'ai rendez-vous avec la Belle Anna


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2010)

Παλιά, πολύ παλιά, πριν ακόμα αρχίσω να ακούω αμερικάνικα ή αγγλικά τραγούδια (ναι, τόσο παλιά), άκουγα γαλλικά και ιταλικά. Τέτοια μας σερβίριζε το ΕΙΡ. Αγοράζαμε και το Ραδιοπρόγραμμα και έβλεπα τι άκουγα, γιατί τότε δεν είχε πολύ μπλαμπλά σ' αυτές τις εκπομπές και, χωρίς το Ραδιοπρόγραμμα, μπορεί να μη μάθαινες τι ήταν αυτό που άκουγες και ποιος το τραγουδούσε.

Σε μια νοσταλγική επανάληψη ιταλικών τραγουδιών τις προάλλες έπεσα πάνω στο _Uno dei tanti_ του Joe Sentieri και ανακάλυψα με καθυστέρηση σχεδόν πενήντα χρόνων ότι το αγαπημένο μου _I Who Have Nothing_ ήταν η αμερικάνικη εκδοχή του ιταλικού πρωτότυπου και όχι αντίστροφα όπως νόμιζα. (Μην μπερδεύεστε με χρονολογίες, σημασία έχει πότε τα άκουσα εγώ.) Διαλέγω την εκτέλεση με τον Μπένι Κινγκ (Βen E. King) που έκανε το τραγούδι γνωστό στην Ελλάδα. Αργότερα ανέλαβαν φωνάρες όπως της Σίρλεϊ Μπάσεϊ και του Τομ Τζόουνς, οπότε έχουν αφήσει αυτές ισχυρότερο αποτύπωμα. Εσείς μπορείτε να προσθέσετε εκτελέσεις και σε άλλες γλώσσες, εμένα θα μου κάνετε τη χάρη να βάλω και λίγο Τζο Κόκερ.

Joe Sentieri: Uno dei Tanti (1961)

Ben E. King: I (Who Have Nothing) (1963)

*Ιταλικοί στίχοι*

Io, uno dei tanti
Io, che non ho niente
Ti chiedo. Amore mio
Ti dedicare la tua Vita solo a me
Per sempre
Io, uguale a Mille
Io, sotto le Stelle
Ti chiedo. Amore mio
Ti diventare la mia Sposa e una Vita a me
Per sempre
Ci saranno per noi i Sorrisi della Sera
Quando a Casa verrò
e ti avrò nelle mie Bracchia stretta a me
Io, uno dei tanti
Io, che non ho niente
Ti iuro che nostra Amore
Potrà cambiarla nostra Vita
E noi vedrà', per sempre
Ci saranno per noi i Sorrisi della Sera
Quando a Casa verrò
che ti avrò nelle mie Bracchia stretta a me
Io, uno dei tanti
Io, che non ho niente
Ti iuro che nostra Amore
Potrà cambiarla nostra Vita
E noi vedrà', per sempre
.. per sempre .. per sempre
.. cosi...
(ιταλικά δεν ξέρω, διορθώσεις δέχομαι)

*Αγγλικοί στίχοι*

I, I who have nothing
I, I who have no one
Adore you and want you so
I'm just a no one with nothing to give you but, oh
I love you
He, he buys you diamonds
Bright, sparkling diamonds
But, believe me, dear, when I say
That he can give you the world 
But he'll never love you the way
I love you
He can take you any place he wants
To fancy clubs and restaurants
But I can only watch you with
My nose pressed up against the window pane
I, I who have nothing
I, I who have no one
Must watch you go dancing by
Wrapped in the arms of somebody else 
When, darling, it's I
Who love you
I love you, I love you, I love you


Και η βραχνή εκδοχή


----------



## nevergrown (Sep 10, 2010)

Born in the city of Patras, Greece, *Vassilikos *is the lead founder, singer and bass player of the music group *Raining Pleasure*. In the year *2009 he released his first solo album **Vintage*, with songs he wished he had written, as he comments on it. Vintage is a collection of 13 songs uniquely interpreted by Vassilikos.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0dYsziMhrs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grK1hBZU0ks


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2010)

Ήταν η _μία_ και μοναδική εκτέλεση που ήλπιζα να μη βάζατε!


----------



## nevergrown (Sep 10, 2010)

nickel said:


> Ήταν η _μία_ και μοναδική εκτέλεση που ήλπιζα να μη βάζατε!



Eίπα έτσι να καταλήξω στην parody. Σταδιακά δηλαδή


----------



## nickel (Sep 10, 2010)

nevergrown said:


> Eίπα έτσι να καταλήξω στην parody. Σταδιακά δηλαδή


Εννοούσα την εκτέλεση του Βασιλικού. Δεν είναι παρωδία, κάποιου είδους ~ωδία πάντως είναι ...


----------



## nevergrown (Sep 10, 2010)

Και αρχιζει από κτ και λείπουν δύο γράμματα   ή μέιμπι τρ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-krYCdeDdU&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vDU9FP5_B2M&feature=related

Well, be-bop-a-lula, she's my baby
Be-bop-a-lula, I don't mean maybe
Be-bop-a-lula, she's my baby
Be-bop-a-lula, I don't mean maybe
Be-bop-a-lula, she's my baby love
My baby love, my baby love

Well, she's the girl in the red blue jeans
She's the queen of all the teens
She's the one that I know
She's the one that loves me so

Say be-bop-a-lula, she's my baby
Be-bop-a-lula, I don't mean maybe
Be-bop-a-lula, she's my baby
Be-bop-a-lula, I don't mean maybe
Be-bop-a-lula, she's my baby love
My baby love, my baby love

Well, she's the one that gots that beat
She's the one with the flyin' feet
She's the one that walks around the store
She's the one that gets more more more

Be-bop-a-lula, she's my baby
Be-bop-a-lula, I don't mean maybe
Be-bop-a-lula, she's my baby
Be-bop-a-lula, I don't mean maybe
Be-bop-a-lula, she's my baby love
My baby love, my baby love


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCQykgJRK40&feature=related

Be bop a lula, she's my baby
Be bop a lula, toi ma douce amie
Be bop a lula, où donc es tu partie
Be bop a lula, sans toi je m'ennuie
Be bop a lula, si je m'ennuie [2x] 

On s'est aimés une nuit
Te souviens-tu nos mille folies ?
Mais ce bonheur, c'était trop beau
Il a fini dans un sanglot

Be bop a lula, she's my baby
Be bop a lula, où donc es tu partie

Be bop a lula, si je m'ennuie [2x] 

Reviens-moi , je t'en supplie
Car je t'espère le jour et la nuit
Je suis plus tendre qu'un agneau
Car j'ai compris et je t'aime trop

Be bop a lula, she's my baby
Be bop a lula, où donc es tu partie
Be bop a lula, si je m'ennuie [2x] 

Be bop a lula, my baby
Be bop a lula, toi ma douce amie
Be bop a lula, tu me reviens chérie
Be bop a lula, et tu me souris
Be bop a lula, si, my baby, si
My baby
My baby


----------



## daeman (Sep 22, 2010)

Επειδή: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=74913&postcount=7
και: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=80872&postcount=12 :), ορίστε:

What's Opera, Doc?




Διαθέσιμο στο: https://archive.org/details/WhatsOperaDoc

¿Que hay de Opera, Viejo?




 
Voglio il Coniglio (κατοπτρικό)


----------



## nickel (Sep 22, 2010)

*What’s opera, doc?*

(Η γιγαντωμένη σκιά του Έλμερ διευθύνει την εισαγωγή από τον Ιπτάμενο Ολλανδό.)
Έλμερ: Be very quiet. I'm hunting rabbits.
(Ride of the Valkyries)
Έλμερ: Rabbit tracks!
Kill the rabbit, kill the rabbit, kill the rabbit!
Μπαγκς: Kill the rabbit?
Έλμερ: Yo ho to oh! Yo ho to oh! Yo ho to oh! Yo ho...
Μπαγκς: O mighty warrior of great fighting stock
Might I enquire to ask, eh, what's up, doc?
(στο σκοπό του καλέσματος του Ζίγκφριντ, 



 στη δεύτερη πράξη του Ζίγκφριντ)
Έλμερ: I'm going to kill the rabbit!
Μπαγκς: Oh mighty hunter 'twill be quite a task
How will you do it, might I enquire to ask?
Έλμερ: I will do it with my spear and magic helmet!
Μπαγκς: Your spear and magic helmet?
Έλμερ: Spear and magic helmet!
Μπαγκς: Magic helmet?
Έλμερ: Magic helmet!
Μπαγκς: Magic helmet (σαν να λέει «my foot!»)
Έλμερ: Yes, magic helmet and I'll give you a sample.
(Πάλι από την εισαγωγή του Ιπτάμενου Ολλανδού.)
Μπαγκς: Bye!
Έλμερ: That was the rabbit!
(Εισαγωγή του Τανχόιζερ. Ο Μπαγκς εμφανίζεται μεταμφιεσμένος σε Μπρουνχίλντε, Βρουγχίλδη αν προτιμάτε.)
Έλμερ: Oh Brunhilde, you're so lovely!
Μπαγκς: Yes, I know it, I can't help it!
Έλμερ: Oh Brunhilde, be my love…
(Χορευτικό στη μουσική του βακχικού χορού από το πρώτο μέρος του Τανχόιζερ και πάλι πίσω στην εισαγωγή του Τανχόιζερ)
Έλμερ: Return, my love, a longing burns deep inside me.
Μπαγκς: Return, my love, I want you always beside me.
Έλμερ: A love like ours must be…
Μπαγκς: Made for you and for me…
Μαζί: Return, won't you return, my love, for my love is yours.
(Ride of the Valkyries)
Έλμερ: I'll kill the rabbit!
Arise storms,
North winds blow, south winds blow,
Typhoons, hurricanes, earthquakes, smog!
Flash lightning! Strike the rabbit!
(Εισαγωγή του Τανχόιζερ)
Έλμερ: What have I done? I've killed the rabbit...
Poor little bunny, poor little rabbit...
Μπαγκς: Well, what did you expect in an opera, a happy ending?


----------



## nevergrown (Sep 25, 2010)

Salvatore Adamo - La nuit -1964​




LA NUIT
Si je t’oublie pendant le jour
Je passe mes nuits à te maudire
Et quand la lune se retire
J’ai l’âme vide et le cœur lourd
La nuit tu m’apparais immense
Je tends les bras pour te saisir
Mais tu prends un malin plaisir
A te jouer de mes avances
La nuit, je deviens fou, je deviens fou
Et puis ton rire fend le noir
Et je ne sais plus où chercher
Quand tout se tait revient l’espoir
Et je me reprends à t’aimer
Tantôt tu me reviens fugace
Et tu m’appelles pour me narguer
Et chaque fois mon sang se glace
Ton rire vient tout effacer
La nuit, je deviens fou, je deviens fou
Le jour dissipe ton image
Et tu repars je ne sais où
Vers celui qui te tient en cage
Celui qui va me rendre fou
La nuit je deviens fou, je deviens fou

LA NOCHE SALVATORE ADAMO​




Tu amor de noche me llego
Y un claro día se me fue
Maldigo el sol que se llevo
Tus juramentos y mi fe.

Tu amor el día me hace odiar
La noche apaga mi rencor
Porque ella viene a recordar
Que no soy nada sin tu amor

La noche me hace volver a enloquecer.
La noche calma mi ansiedad
Porque te espero y creo en ti.
Que me atormentas sin piedad
Que lo eres todo tu para mi

De noche sueño en nuestro ayer
Y cuando llega el despertar
Yo te maldigo sin querer
Y es que te quiero a mi pesar

La noche, me hace a volver a enloquecer.
En vano aliento mi rencor
Y espero el día para odiar,
La noche me hace recordar
Que no soy nada soy tu amor.

La noche me hace volver a enloquecer.

Enloquecer.

Adamo, LA notte​




Se il giorno posso non pensarti
La notte maledico te
E quando infine spunta l'alba
C'è solo vuoto intorno a me

La notte tu mi appari immensa
Invano tento di afferrarti
Ma ti diverti a tormentarmi
La notte tu mi fai impazzire

La notte
Mi fa impazzire
Mi fa impazzire

E la tua voce fende il buio
Dove cercarti non lo so
Ti vedo e torna la speranza
Ti voglio tanto bene ancora

Per un istante riappari
Mi chiami e mi tendi le mani
Ma il mio sangue si fa ghiaccio
Quando ridendo ti allontani

La notte
Mi fa impazzire
Mi fa impazzire

Il giorno splende in piena pace
E la tua immagine scompare
Felice tu ritrovi l'altro
Quell'altro che mi fa impazzire

La notte
Mi fa impazzire
Mi fa impazzire
Mi fa impazzire.


----------



## daeman (Sep 28, 2010)

Μου το θύμισαν ο Ζάζουλας και ο somnambulist εκεί, οπότε:

Anarchy in the UK - Sex Pistols (με και χωρίς τη φάτσα του Βίσιους)​







 
Right! now 
ha ha ha ha ha...

I am an antichrist
I am an anarchist
Don't know what I want
But I know how to get it
I wanna destroy passerby

'Cause I wanna be Anarchy
No dogsbody

Anarchy for the UK
It's coming sometime and maybe
I give a wrong time stop at traffic line
Your future dream is a sharpie's scheme

'Cause I wanna be Anarchy
In the city

How many ways to get what you want
I use the best
I use the rest
I use the N.M.E
I use Anarchy

'Cause I wanna be Anarchy
It's the only way to be

Is this the M.P.L.A or
Is this the U.D.A or
Is this the I.R.A
I thought it was the UK
Or just another country
Another council tenancy

I wanna be Anarchy
And I wanna be Anarchy
(Oh what a name)


Anarchy in the USA - Tito Larriva & The MDH Band




 
Pero ya
Yo soy un anticristo
Yo soy anarquista
No se lo que quiero
No se como te meto
Quiero desplazar
Antri queri
Yo quiero se anarquia

Anarchy in the USA
Ya viene el tiempo
Ya vien en mi pais
La pinche negra
La pinche bue 
Tu futuro es una disastre
Yo quiero se anarchia

Arno muchachos
A vamosar

Es es el MPLA
Ocieda el UDA
Puede sera el IRA
Yo pienso que se USA
Yo quiero se anarchia
Putos modos de conseguir
Que molos chicones y los de mas
Los tiene vivos y anarquia
Yo quiero se anarquia
Yo quiero se anarquia

Cuidado muchachos

Anarquia
Anarquia
Anarquia
Anarquia
Anarquia


----------



## nevergrown (Sep 28, 2010)

Και η γαλλική βερσιόν :

L'anarchie pour le UK​




Moi, je suis l'antéchrist
Moi, je suis l'anarchiste
Je sais pas ce que je veux mais je l'aurais
Je vais semer la terreur dans la rue

Car moi, je veux l'anarchie

Anarchie pour l'UK
Ca y est presque déjà
Je désunile Royaume Uni
Avec ses rêves de prisunic!

Oui moi, je veux l'anarchie
Le temps de la city, c'est fini

Tout est bon pour y arriver
Je prends le meilleur et aussi le reste
Je me sers de mes ennemis
Je me sers aussi de l'anarchie!

Car moi, je veux l'anarchie
Et c'est la seule façon d'être!

Est-ce que c'est le M.P.L.A.?
Ou bien encore l'U.D.A.?
Ou alors c'est peut-être l'I.R.A.?
Moi, je pensais que c'était l'UK
Ou un autre pays
On a tous nos bidonvilles

Moi, je suis l'anarchie
Oui moi, je suis l'anarchie
Et vive l'anarchie!
Oui moi, je veux être anarchiste
Et être saoul, à en crever!


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 3, 2010)

Αφού είμαι κάτι παλιό για την δικά σου ζωή
σκόνη θα γίνω κι αέρας πάνω απ' την πόλη αυτή

Κοίτα με απόψε καλά αύριο θα 'μαι καπνός
ένα αστέρι που πέφτει χωρίς ευχή κανένας

Νωρίς θα το δεις νωρίς παρατάς
μια ιστορία αγάπης με ήρωες της εμάς

Μπορεί να σκεφτείς πως έτσι νικάς
εμένα δεν με φοβάμαι για σένα τρέμω που πας

Κοίτα με πριν να χαθείς παρ' της ματιάς μου το φως
να σου φωτίζει το δρόμο αφού δεν γίνεται αλλιώς

Λυπάμαι μα θα στο πω όσο μακριά και να πας
συνέχεια κύκλους θα κάνεις και όλο εδώ θα γυρνάς

Alain Souchon-Foule Sentimentale 





Oh la la la vie en rose
Le rose qu'on nous propose
D'avoir les quantités d'choses
Qui donnent envie d'autre chose
Aïe, on nous fait croire
Que le bonheur c'est d'avoir
De l'avoir plein nos armoires
Dérisions de nous dérisoires car

Foule sentimentale
On a soif d'idéal
Attirée par les étoiles, les voiles
Que des choses pas commerciales
Foule sentimentale
Il faut voir comme on nous parle
Comme on nous parle

Il se dégage
De ces cartons d'emballage
Des gens lavés, hors d'usage
Et tristes et sans aucun avantage
On nous inflige
Des désirs qui nous affligent
On nous prend faut pas déconner dès qu'on est né
Pour des cons alors qu'on est
Des

Foules sentimentales
Avec soif d'idéal
Attirées par les étoiles, les voiles
Que des choses pas commerciales
Foule sentimentale
Il faut voir comme on nous parle
Comme on nous parle

On nous Claudia Schieffer
On nous Paul-Loup Sulitzer
Oh le mal qu'on peut nous faire
Et qui ravagea la moukère
Du ciel dévale
Un désir qui nous emballe
Pour demain nos enfants pâles
Un mieux, un rêve, un cheval

Foule sentimentale
On a soif d'idéal
Attirée par les étoiles, les voiles
Que des choses pas commerciales
Foule sentimentale
Il faut voir comme on nous parle
Comme on nous parle


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 4, 2010)

Καταζητείται... Χμμμ, μάλλον γι' αυτό:






Αδίκως; Ε, όχι δα! Ας όψεται η εταιρεία που δεν μας αφήνει να δούμε το ένα και μοναδικό και σωστό πρωτότυπο στην Ελλάδα και μας αναγκάζει να τρέχουμε π.χ. 



:


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 10, 2010)

C'est si bon,
De partir n'importe où,
Bras dessus bras dessous,
En chantant des chansons,
C'est si bon,
De se dire des mots doux -
De petit rien du tout -
Mais qui en disent long.

En voyant notre mine ravie
Les passants dans la rue, nous envient
C'est si bon,
De guetter dans ses yeux
Un espoir merveilleux
Qui donne le frisson

C'est si bon
Ces petit's sensations
ça vaut mieux qu'un million.
C'est tell'ment, tell'ment bon

Voilà C'est bon
Les passants dans la rue
Bras dessus bras dessous
En chantant des chansons
Quel espoir merveilleux
Uummm - C'est bon.

Je cherche un millionnaire
Avec des grands "Cadillac car"
"Mink coats" - Des bijoux
Jusqu'au cou, tu sais?

C'est bon
Cette petit' sensation
Ou peut-être quelqu'un
avec un petit yacht, no?

Aahhh C'est bon
C'est bon, C'est bon
Vous savez bien que j'attendrai
quelqu'un qui pourrait m'apporter
beaucoup de "loot."

Ce soir?, Demain?, La semaine prochain ?
N'importe quand.
Uummm - C'est bon - si bon
Il sera très - crazy, no?
Voilà, c'est tell'ment bon !





Dean Martin-C'est Si Bon

Lyrics-

(Si bon si bon)
(Si bon si bon)
C'est si bon (Si bon si bon)
Lovers say that in France (Si bon si bon)
When they thrill to romance (Si bon si bon)
It means that it's so good

Ah c'est si bon (Si bon si bon)
So I say it to you (Si bon si bon)
Like the French people do (Si bon si bon)
Because it's oh so good

Every word, every sigh, every kiss dear
Leads to only one thought and it's this dear
Oh it's on so good (Si bon si bon)
Nothing else can replace (Si bon si bon)
Just your slightest embrace (Si bon si bon)
And if you only would

Oooo, be my own, for the rest of my days
I would whisper this phrase
C'est si bon (Si bon si bon)

The river Seine, si bon (Si bon si bon)
The Left Bank, si bon (Si bon si bon)
The Eiffel Tower,si bon (Si bon si bon)
The meatballs, pizzas, school cheating, now that's stuffs pretty good too
(En voyant notre mine ravie)
Hey,watch your language!
I have only one thought, and it's this dear

Oh it's so good (Si bon si bon)
Nothing else can replace (Si bon si bon)
Just your slightest embrace (Si bon si bon)
And if you only would
Be my own for the rest of my days
I would whisper this phrase
My darling c'est si bon (Si bon si bon)

Gigi si bon (Si bon si bon)
Mimi si bon (Si bon si bon)
And all those mamsellies now, si bon (Si bon si bon)
In fact you'd be surprised how much good stuff there is around here Frank (Si bon!)






Hmmm, c'est si bon
Lovers say that in France
When they thrill to romance
It means that it's so good

Oh, c'est si bon
So I say to you
Like the French people do
Because it's oh so good.

Every word, every sigh, every kiss, dear,
Leads to only one thought
And it's this, dear!

Hmmm, it's so good
Nothing else can replace
Just your slightest embrace
And if you only would,
Be my own for the rest of my days
I will whisper this phrase
My darling....C'est si bon- Oui, Oui!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 17, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Καταζητείται... Χμμμ, μάλλον γι' αυτό:
> 
> Νατάσα Θεοδωρίδου
> 
> Αδίκως; Ε, όχι δα! Ας όψεται η εταιρεία που δεν μας αφήνει να δούμε το ένα και μοναδικό και σωστό πρωτότυπο στην Ελλάδα και μας αναγκάζει να τρέχουμε:



Τελικά, υπάρχει επίσημο κανάλι :

Shakira - _Ojos Asi_
Shakira - Ojos Asi​


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 19, 2010)

Tout doucement​




Tout doucement
Envie de changer l'atmosphère, l'attitude
Tout doucement
Besoin d'amour pour remplacer l'habitude
Tout simplement
Arrêter les minutes supplémentaires
Qui font de ma vie un enfer
Je l'aime encore mais plus vraiment.
Tout doucement
Sortir de ses draps et de son cœur
Tout doucement
Sans faire de bruit pour pas qu'il pleure.
Tout simplement
Changer de peau oublier tous les avants
Fermer les yeux se sentir de nouveau autrement

Tout simplement
Fermer pour cause de sentiments différents
Reviendrait peut-être dans un jour, un mois, un an
Dans son cœur dans sa tête
Si encore il m'attend ….
Tout simplement
Fermé pour cause de sentiments différents
Tout simplement fermé pour cause d'inventaire
Dans mon cœur dans ma tête
Changer tout vraiment.

Curieusement les aiguilles tournent
Mais ce ne sont pas celles du temps qui passe
Presque en silence quand on débute on s'aime
C'est pas vraiment la solitude mais c'est la certitude
D'un sentiment indépendant de son attitude

Oh ! Tout simplement
Fermé pour cause de sentiments différents
Reviendrait peut-être dans un jour, un mois, un an
Dans son cœur dans sa tête
Changer tout vraiment.
Si encore il m'attend…

Tout doucement
Sur la pointe du cœur tourner la page
Tout simplement
Choisir un nouveau livre d'images
Tout doucement
Prêt à apprendre à aimer passionnément
Tout simplement
Une autre histoire dans un monde différent

Tout simplement fermé pour cause de sentiments différents
Reviendrait peut-être dans un jour, un mois, un an
Dans son cœur dans sa tête
Si encore il m'attend…. 


Dalida - Semplicemente cosi​




Viene cosi semplicemente senza un vero perchè
Viene cosi la voglia di cambiare tutto di te
Viene cosi si ferma il tempo che ti resta in più
E dall' inferno torni su
Se l'ami ancora non sai più
Viene cosi esci dal cuore e dalle braccia che hai
Piano cosi che tu piangessi non vorrei
Sempre cosi tu chiudi gli occhi e sposi prima di te
E vedi l'eco dei perchè altrimenti
Oh scrivi su te
Chiuso per causa d'inventario e poi
Con i diversi sentimenti che hai
Nella testa e nel cuore
Vita nuovo in te

Ah, ah, ah

E senti in te
Come un bisogno d'amore in più
Un supplemento di emozioni in più
Nella testa e nel cuore
Vita nuovo in te

Curioso sai le spine pungono diverso ormai
E il tempo va resta un sileuzio all' inizio
E sai che non è più la solitudine che abbraccia te
Sei certa che
E la certezza che è in te

Viene cosi semplicemente senza un vero perchè
La voglia di un amore nuovo in te
Nella testa e nel cuore
Di cambiare ormai

Di cambiare ormai

Oh viene cosi
cambia la pagina di un libro che ormai
Non hai già più tutte le immagini che tu vuoi
E cerchi in te nuovo passioni e vere storie che
Forse vivrai perchè succede cosi anche a me

Viene cosi semplicemente senza un vero perchè
La voglia di un amore nuovo in te
Nella testa e nel cuore di camblare ormai
Scrivi su te chiuso per causa d'inventario e poi
Con i diversi sentimenti che hai
Nella testa e nel cuore
Vita nuovo in te

Ah, ah, ah

Viene cosi semplicemente senza un vero perchè
La voglia di un amore nuovo in te nella testa e nel cuore
Di cambiare ormai...


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 24, 2010)

You're in the army now STATUS QUO​




A vacation in a foreign land
Uncle Sam does the best he can
You're in the army now
Oh, oh, you're in the army now

Now you remember what the draftsman said
Nothing to do all day but stay in bed
You're in the army now
Oh, oh, you're in the army now

You be the hero of the neighborhood
Nobody knows that you left for good
You're in the army now
Oh, oh, you're in the army now

Smiling faces as you wait to land
But once you get there no one gives a damn
You're in the army now
Oh, oh, you're in the army now

Hand grenades flying over your head
Missiles flying over your head
If you want to survive get out of bed
You're in the army now
Oh, oh, you're in the army now

Shots ring out in the dad of night
The sergeant calls (stand up and fight)
You're in the army now
Oh, oh, you're in the army now

You've got your orders better shoot on sight
Your finger's on the trigger
But it don't seem right
You're in the army now
Oh, oh, you're in the army now
You're in the army now
Oh, oh, you're in the army now

Night is falling and you just can't see
Is this illusion or reality
You're in the army now
Oh, oh, you're in the army now
You're in the army now
Oh, oh, you're in the army now

Oh, oh, you're in the army now 

LES ENFOIRES - Ici les Enfoirés (clip officiel)​




"Moi je file un rancard à ceux qui n'ont plus rien
sans idéologie, discours ou baratin
On vous promettra pas les toujours du grand soir
Mais juste pour l'hiver, à manger et à boire"

On nous avait dit c'est pour un soir
On est encore là, vingt ans plus tard
Ici Les Enfoirés, o..ou..o
Rejoint notre ar...mée

Les saltimbanques c'est pas sérieux
Mais les ministères n'ont pas fait mieux
Ici Les Enfoirés, o..ou..o
Rejoint notre ar...mée

Faut-il chanter contre les misères
Ou bien se taire, passer ne rien faire
Ici Les Enfoirés, o..ou..o
Rejoint notre ar...mée

Chaque année plus de gens secourus
Mais chaque année plus encore à la rue
Ici Les Enfoirés, o..ou..o
Rejoint notre ar...mée

Chanter, chanter même à en pleurer

Chanter, chanter même à en pleurer
Entre un rêve et la réalité
Ici Les Enfoirés, o..ou..o
Rejoint notre ar...mée

Parfois je m'demande à quoi ça sert
Espèce d'enfoiré
Chante et espère!
Ici Les Enfoirés, o..ou..o
Rejoint notre ar...mée
Ici Les Enfoirés, o..ou..o
Rejoint notre ar...mée

Et si tu trouves un jour la solution
On fêtera tous notre dissolution
Ici Les Enfoirés, o..ou..o
Rejoint notre ar...mée
Ici Les Enfoirés, o..ou..o
Rejoint notre ar...mée

On nous avait dit c'est pour un soir
On est encore là, vingt ans plus tard
Ici Les Enfoirés, o..ou..o
Rejoint notre ar...mée
Ici Les Enfoirés, o..ou..o
Rejoint notre ar.. rejoint notre armée

Ici Les Enfoirés, o..ou..o
Rejoint notre ar...mée
Ici Les Enfoirés, o..ou..o
Rejoint notre ar...rejoint notre armée

Δεν πρέπει να βάλω μάλλον την παρωδία για ευνόητους λόγους...


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 24, 2010)

Robbie Williams - Love supreme!​




Oh it seemed forever stopped today
All the lonely hearts in London
Caught a plane and flew away
And all the best women are married
All the handsome men are gay
You feel deprived

Yeah are you questioning your size?
Is there a tumour in your humour,
Are there bags under your eyes?
Do you leave dents where you sit,
Are you getting on a bit?
Will you survive
You must survive

When there's no love in town
This new century keeps bringing you down
All the places you have been
Trying to find a love supreme
A love supreme

Oh what are you really looking for?
Another partner in your life to
abuse and to adore?
Is it lovey dovey stuff,
Do you need a bit of rough?
Get on your knees

Yeah turn down the love songs that you hear
'Cause you can't avoid the sentiment
That echoes in your ear
Saying love will stop the pain
Saying love will kill the fear
Do you believe
You must believe
When there's no love in town
This new century keeps bringing you down
All the places you have been
Trying to find a love supreme
A love supreme

I spy with my little eye
Something beginning with (ah)
Got my back up
And now she's screaming
So I've got to turn the track up
Sit back and watch the royalties stack up
I know this girl she likes to switch teams
And I'm a fiend but I'm living for a love supreme

When there's no love in town
This new century keeps bringing you down
All the places you have been
Trying to find a love supreme
A love supreme

Come and live a love supreme
Don't let it get you down
Everybody lives for love

Come and live a love supreme
Don't let it get you down
Everybody lives for love 


robbie williams supreme​




Oh! Tout semble avoir été perdu
Pas un seul coeur solitaire
Tous ont déserté les rues
Et si les plus belles sont déjà prises
Si les plus beaux sont comme ils disent
Que deviens-tu?

Oh tu prends la pause devant ta glace
Pour un nouvel inventaire
Avant d'y perdre la face
Tu veux crier au secours
Revoir la lueur du jour
Aimer encore
Aimer plus fort

Quand l'amour n'est plus là
Que te reste-t-il, pour survivre ici bas?
Donne le meilleur de toi-même
Et tu trouveras l'amour suprême
L'amour suprême

Oh ! Sais tu au moins ce que tu veux ?
Est-ce la peur d'être seul
Qui t'empêche de jouer franc-jeu ?
Entre l'amour et le plaisir
Quel est vraiment ton désir ?
Tu dois choisir

Oh! Oublie toutes ces choses de la vie
Qui reviennent de torturer
Le grand vide de tes nuits
Prends un ticket pour ailleurs
Sans te priver du bonheur
D'aimer encore (aimer encore)
D'aimer plus fort (aimer plus fort)

Quand l'amour n'est plus là
Que te reste-t-il pour survivre ici-bas?
Donne le meilleur de toi-même
Et tu trouveras l'amour suprême
L'amour suprême

I spy with my little eye
something beginning with (ah)
Got my back up
And now she's screaming
so I've got to turn the track up
Sit back and watch the royalties stack up
I know this girl she likes to switch teams
and I'm a fiend but I'm living
For a love supreme

Quand l'amour n'est plus là
Que te reste-t-il pour survivre ici-bas?
Donne le meilleur de toi-même
Et tu trouveras l'amour suprême
L'amour suprême

Donne le meilleur de toi-même
Viens vivre un amour suprême
Tout le monde a besoin d'amour
Donne le meilleur de toi-même
Viens vivre un amour suprême
Tout le monde a besoin d'amour


----------



## nevergrown (Oct 30, 2010)

Toto Cutugno L`Italiano 





Lasciatemi cantare
con la chitarra in mano
lasciatemi cantare
sono un italiano

Buongiorno Italia gli spaghetti al dente*
e un partigiano come Presidente
con l'autoradio sempre nella mano destra
e un canarino sopra la finestra

Buongiorno Italia con i tuoi artisti
con troppa America sui manifesti
con le canzoni con amore
con il cuore
con piu' donne sempre meno suore

Buongiorno Italia
buongiorno Maria
con gli occhi pieni di malinconia
buongiorno Dio
lo sai che ci sono anch'io

Lasciatemi cantare
con la chitarra in mano
lasciatemi cantare
una canzone piano piano
Lasciatemi cantare
perche' ne sono fiero
sono un italiano
un italiano vero

Buongiorno Italia che non si spaventa
e con la crema da barba alla menta
con un vestito gessato sul blu
e la moviola la domenica in TV
Buongiorno Italia col caffe' ristretto**
le calze nuove nel primo cassetto
con la bandiera in tintoria
e una 600 giu' di carrozzeria

Buongiorno Italia
buongiorno Maria
con gli occhi pieni di malinconia
buongiorno Dio
lo sai che ci sono anch'io

Lasciatemi cantare
con la chitarra in mano
lasciatemi cantare
una canzone piano piano
Lasciatemi cantare
perche' ne sono fiero
sono un italiano
un italiano vero.



Hervé Vilard ~ Méditerranéenne





Ma vie sera la tienne, méditerranéenne
Aux Saintes Maries que j'aime
Y a danger pour l'étranger

T'as sur le front la croix de ton village
Et deux grands yeux noirs qui me dévisagent
Qui t'a donné ce déhanché toi qui es née
Entre les vignes et les champs d'oliviers ?
Dans ta famille on aime les orages
Les flamands roses et les chevaux sauvages
Eparpillés, ensoleillés, ensorcellés
Comme le sont tous les gens du voyage
Viens me rejoindre à la nuit mais prends garde
Car tu sais bien que ton frère nous regarde
Qu'il t'a juré : y a danger pour l'étranger
Méditerranéenne, mais qu'est-ce que tu es belle
Ce parfum de Bohème je l'aimerai puisque tu m'aimes
{au Refrain}

Mais j'ai envie de courir dans les vagues
Et de crier sous le ciel de Camargue
Qui t'a donné ce déhanché la magesté d'être nu-pieds
Au milieu des gitanes
A la tombée du jour, le feu, les flammes
Raniment l'amour dans le cœur des femmes
Quand tu es triste, un guitariste, un violoniste
Est toujours là pour jouer du vague à l'âme
Viens me rejoindre à la nuit mais prends garde
Car tu sais bien que ton frère nous regarde
Qu'il t'a juré : y a danger pour l'étranger
Méditerranéenne, les guitares se souviennent
La mer est dans la plaine aux Saintes Maries que j'aime

Ma vie sera la tienne, méditerranéenne
Ce parfum de Bohème je l'aimerai puisque tu m'aimes
{au Refrain}
La la la la la....
Tην άλλη φορά...Dave Vanina 
Προσεχώς... το "Quel Che Non Si Fa Piu"


----------



## nevergrown (Nov 28, 2010)

Del Shannon Runaway​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8TLLcvWeiKw

As I walk along I wonder a-what went wrong
With our love, a love that was so strong
And as I still walk on, I think of the things we've done
Together, a-while our hearts were young

I'm a-walkin' in the rain
Tears are fallin' and I feel the pain
Wishin' you were here by me
To end this misery
And I wonder
I wa-wa-wa-wa-wonder
Why
Ah-why-why-why-why-why she ran away
And I wonder where she will stay
My little runaway, run-run-run-run-runaway

[Musitron solo]

I'm a-walkin' in the rain
Tears are fallin' and I feel the pain
Wishin' you were here by me
To end this misery
And I wonder
I wa-wa-wa-wa-wonder
Why
Ah-why-why-why-why-why she ran away
And I wonder where she will stay
My little runaway, run-run-run-run-runaway
A-run-run-run-run-runaway


Dave Vanina​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YPNvFJ5dis

Loin de toi, je me demande
Pourquoi ma vie ressemble
À une terre brûlée
Mais quand l'amour prend ses distances
Un seul être vous manque
Et tout est dépeuplé

Vanina, rappelle-toi
Que je ne suis rien sans toi
Vanina, si tu m'oublies
Je serai, pour la vie
Seul au monde
Au mon, mon, mon, mon, monde
Loin
Loin, loin, loin, loin, loin, si loin de toi
Et le monde n'existe pas
Si tu es loin de moi
Loin, loin, loin, loin, loin, loin de moi...

Vanina ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah
Ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah
Vanina ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah
Ah ah ah ah ah...

Vanina, rappelle-toi
Que je ne suis rien sans toi
Vanina, si tu m'oublies
Je serai, pour la vie
Seul au monde
Au mon, mon, mon, mon, monde
Loin
Loin, loin, loin, loin, loin, si loin de toi
Et le monde n'existe pas
Si tu es loin de moi
Loin, loin, loin, loin, loin, loin de moi...

Vanina ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah
Ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah
Vanina ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah ah
Ah ah ah ah ah...


----------



## nevergrown (Nov 28, 2010)

Προσεχώς...C. Maé - F. Pagny - Garou / Pas de boogie woogie


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 17, 2010)

Tiken Jah Fakoly " Africain a Paris " 





Τι σας θυμίζει;


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 17, 2010)

Τώρα σίγουρα δεν θυμίζει πια...

Sting - Englishman In New York


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 17, 2010)

nevergrown said:


> Toto Cutugno L`Italiano


Τέλειο! μου έφτιαξες τη μέρα, χρόνια είχα να το ακούσω! 


nevergrown said:


> Hervé Vilard ~ Méditerranéenne


πφφ... πφφφ... γάλλος! πφφφ! πού ο βέρος ιταλιάνος!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 17, 2010)

nevergrown said:


> Tiken Jah Fakoly " Africain a Paris "


Ωραίος ο Αφρικανός!


----------



## nickel (Dec 17, 2010)

AoratiMelani said:


> πφφ... πφφφ... γάλλος! πφφφ! πού ο βέρος ιταλιάνος!



Ναι, αλλά να μη μας διαφεύγει η ποίηση του στίχου:
Eparpillés, ensoleillés, ensorcellés.


----------



## Cadmian (Dec 17, 2010)

Υ.Γ.: Αγαπητέ/ αγαπητή Nevergrown, μόνο αν τ' ακούσει κανείς στα καπάκια μπορεί να εκτιμήσει την αξία αυτής της διασκευάρας...


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 18, 2010)

Casa da Mariquinhas (Vou dar de beber à dor) - Amália Rodrigues 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4aQkcFzNYe0

Foi no Domingo passado que passei
À casa onde vivia a Mariquinhas
Mas está tudo tão mudado
Que não vi em nenhum lado
As tais janelas que tinham tabuinhas

Do rés-do-chão ao telhado
Não vi nada, nada, nada
Que pudesse recordar-me a Mariquinhas
E há um vidro pegado e azulado
Onde via as tabuinhas

Entrei e onde era a sala agora está
À secretária um sujeito que é lingrinhas
Mas não vi colchas com barra
Nem viola nem guitarra
Nem espreitadelas furtivas das vizinhas

O tempo cravou a garra
Na alma daquela casa
Onda às vezes petiscávamos sardinhas
Quando em noites de guitarra e de farra
Estava alegre a Mariquinhas

As janelas tão garridas que ficavam
Com cortinados de chita às pintinhas
Perderam de todo a graça porque é hoje uma vidraça
Com cercaduras de lata às voltinhas

E lá pra dentro quem passa
Hoje é pra ir aos penhores
Entregar o usurário, umas coisinhas
Pois chega a esta desgraça toda a graça
Da casa da Mariquinhas

Pra terem feito da casa o que fizeram
Melhor fora que a mandassem prás alminhas
Pois ser casa de penhor
O que foi viveiro de amor
É ideia que não cabe cá nas minhas

Recordações de calor
E das saudades o gosto eu vou procurar esquecer
Numas ginjinhas

Pois dar de beber à dor é o melhor
Já dizia a Mariquinhas
Pois dar de beber à dor é o melhor
Já dizia a Mariquinhas

Amalia Rodrigues - La maison sur le port 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quK02fzqJ1I&feature=related

Il y avait des chansons des chansons
Les hommes venaient y boire et rêver
dans la maison sur le port où les filles riaient fort
Où le vin faisait chanter, chanter, chanter
Les pêcheurs vous le diront
Ils y venaient sans façon
avant de partir tirer leurs filets

Ils venaient se réchauffer près de nous
Dans la maison sur le port

Les volets se sont ouverts et depuis
les rires des filles se sont envolés
Sous un tube de néon
Un fonctionnaire à lorgnon
est perdu dans ses papiers
vieux papiers
Que sont devenues les fleurs
et les lampes de couleurs
les cheveux de Maria, ses bras nus
On dirait que tout est mort et bien mort
dans la maison sur le port

Pourtant je suis revenu une nuit
J'avais cru qu'on y chantait comme avant
Mais les couples qui dansaient n'était plus rien à présent
que les ombres du passé, du passé
Vainement j'ai recherché
cette fille que j'aimais
qui savaient aussi chanter et aimer
Je vous dis que tout est mort et bien mort
dans la maison sur le port

Ce n'est pas sur mes 20 ans que je pleure
Bien souvent avec les filles j'ai pleuré
Mais on aurait pu laisser nos chansons dormir en paix
nos amours et nos amours à Maria.
Et aux filles de là-bas
allons voir pour oublier
un petit morne

Puisque notre coeur est mort et bien mort
dans la maison sur le port
Puisque notre coeur est mort et bien mort
dans la maison sur le port


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 26, 2010)

Wham - Last Christmas With lyrics 






DALIDA - Reviens-moi






Reviens-moi oui je te pardonne
Tu es parti cent fois
Je connais les hommes
Reviens-moi ne baisse pas la tête
Ma victoire sera ma défaite
Reviens-moi avec ce sourire
Qui me fait oublier ce que j'ai à te dire
Reviens amour infidèle
Mon chagrin sera mon soleil

[Instrumental]

Reviens-moi je n'veux pas savoir
Si elle était jolie ce qu'elle t'a fait croire
Regarde-moi es-ce que j'ai l'air malheureux
Regarde-moi je suis surtout amoureuse
Reviens-moi on va tout recommencer
Tous les deux c'est un roman inachevé
Prends-moi dans tes bras j'ai envie de danser
Dis-moi les mots d'autrefois les mots qui font voyager

Reviens-moi oui je te pardonne
Tu es parti cent fois
Je connais les hommes
Reviens rentre à la maison
Mon amour sera mon pardon
Reviens-moi espèce de charmeur
Qui me fait oublier la colère du cœur
Reviens au bout de la nuit
Mon bonheur sera mon oubli

[Instrumental]

Reviens-moi on va tout recommencer
Tous les deux c'est un roman inachevé
Prends-moi dans tes bras j'ai envie de danser
Dis-moi les mots d'autrefois les mots qui font voyager
Reviens-moi oui je te pardonne
Tu es parti cent fois je connais les hommes
Reviens ne baisses pas la tête
Ma victoire sera ma défaite
Reviens-moi avec ce sourire
Qui me fait oublier ce que j'ai à te dire
Reviens amour infidèle
Mon chagrin sera mon soleil
Reviens-moi.






Οι καμπανες χτυπουν – One – Ελληνικοι Στιχοι

Πέφτει το χιόνι απαλά
Κι οι καμπάνες κτυπούν Χριστούγεννα
Πέρσι για πρώτη φορά
Σου χάρισα τη καρδιά μου
Πέφτει το χιόνι απαλά
Κι οι καμπάνες κτυπούν Χριστούγεννα
Φέτος μες στη παγωνιά
Ζητώ πίσω τη καρδιά μου

Στο τζάκι η φωτιά
Στην αγκαλιά σου να μου λες “Χρόνια Πολλά”
Σαν και πέρσι μου πες σ’αγαπώ
Ήτανε Χριστούγεννα και θες να σου το πω
Στο δέντρο τ’αστέρι μας κοιτούσε
Η καρδιά στα στήθια μου ριγούσε
Κι ήτανε τόσο μαγικά
Σα να’χα γεννηθεί ξανά για πρώτη φορά

Πέφτει το χιόνι απαλά
Κι οι καμπάνες κτυπούν Χριστούγεννα
Πέρσι για πρώτη φορά
Σου χάρισα τη καρδιά μου
Πέφτει το χιόνι απαλά
Κι οι καμπάνες κτυπούν Χριστούγεννα
Φέτος μες στη παγωνιά
Ζητώ πίσω τη καρδιά μου

Μα ξυπνώ γύρω ερημιά
Όνειρο ήταν μονάχα,όνειρο ήταν μονάχα
Πήρες τη καρδιά μου
Ναι,δεν είσαι πια κοντά μου, μα
Δε θα κλάψω,δε θα λυπηθώ
Μια άλλη αγάπη θα βρώ στο κόσμο αυτό
Να μου δώσεις τη καρδιά μου μόνο πίσω ζητώ
Να μου δώσεις τη καρδιά μου μόνο πίσω ζητώ

Πέφτει το χιόνι απαλά
Κι οι καμπάνες κτυπούν Χριστούγεννα
Πέρσι για πρώτη φορά
Σου χάρισα τη καρδιά μου
Πέφτει το χιόνι απαλά
Κι οι καμπάνες κτυπούν Χριστούγεννα
Φέτος μες στη παγωνιά
Ζητώ πίσω τη καρδιά μου


----------



## daeman (Dec 30, 2010)

Ο μικρός τυμπανιστής (Little Drummer Boy) ή Κάλαντα του ταμπούρλου (Carol of the Drum), γραμμένο το 1941 από την πιανίστρια Κάθριν Κένικοτ Ντέιβις, βασισμένο σε παραδοσιακά τσέχικα κάλαντα. Το 1958, το διασκεύασε και το ηχογράφησε ο Χάρι Σιμεόνε για έναν χριστουγεννιάτικο δίσκο.





 
Come, they told me, pa rum pa pum pum
A newborn King to see, pa rum pa pum pum
Our finest gifts we bring, pa rum pa pum pum
To lay before the King, pa rum pa pum pum,
Rum pa pum pum, rum pa pum pum
So to honor Him, pa rum pa pum pum
When we come

Little baby, pa rum pa pum pum
I am a poor boy too, pa rum pa pum pum
I have no gift to bring, pa rum pa pum pum
That's fit to give our King, pa rum pa pum pum,
Rum pa pum pum, rum pa pum pum
Shall I play for You, pa rum pa pum pum
On my drum
On my drum

I play my drum for Him
So to honor Him

Mary nodded, pa rum pa pum pum
The ox and lamb kept time, pa rum pa pum pum
I played my drum for Him, pa rum pa pum pum
I played my best for Him, pa rum pa pum pum,
Rum pa pum pum, rum pa pum pum
Then He smiled at me, pa rum pa pum pum
Me and my drum
When we come

Me and my drum

Μυριοτραγουδισμένο από τότε, η Γουικιπίντια έχει ολόκληρο κατεβατό από εκτελέσεις, διασκευές και παρωδίες κι ακόμη περισσότερες βόσκουν στη Γιουτουμπία. Δύο φωνές ξεχωρίζω σ' αυτό το τραγούδι.





 




Hört ihr Leute - parampampampam 
Kommt alle her geschwind - parampampampam 
Zum neuen Königskind - parampampampam 
Bringt ihm das Beste all - parampampampam rampampampam rampampampam 
Lauf auch Du zum Stall - parampampampam 
Kleiner Trommelmann 

Lieber König - parampampampam 
In kalter Winternacht - parampampampam 
Hab' Euch nichts mitgebracht - parampampampam 
Nicht Gold und Edelstein - parampampampam rampampampam rampampampam 
Nur mein Lied allein - parampampampam 
Hört mich doch an 

Und er spielte - parampampampam 
Der kleine Trommelmann - parampampampam 
Das Christkind sah ihn an - parampampampam 
Und lachte ihm dann zu - parampampampam rampampampam rampampampam 
Spiel nur weiter Du - parampampampam 
Kleiner Trommelmann 

Spiel nur weiter Du - parampampampam 
Kleiner Trommelmann

Το 1977, ο Μπόουι πάει στην τελευταία τηλεοπτική εκπομπή τού Μπινγκ Κρόσμπι "γιατί άρεσε στη μαμά", όπως είπε. Επειδή σιχαινόταν το Little Drummer Boy, ζήτησε να τραγουδήσει κάτι άλλο. Έκατσαν και του έγραψαν το Peace On Earth, να το πει κοντραπούντο με τον Τυμπανιστή του Κρόσμπι.




Μετά τις τηλεοπτικές χαριτωμενιές, το τραγούδι αρχίζει στο 1':50". Ε ρε νιάτα ο Δούκας!

Από παρωδίες ουκ ολίγες· διαλέγω μια που είδα τυχαία και χαμογέλασα.




 
Ο δαίμονάς μου δεν αντιστέκεται στον πειρασμό και τρέχει να βάλει Νανά Μουσκουρί, όχι γιατί του αρέσει
- εδώ που τα λέμε κι εγώ τσου - αλλά για να προλάβει τον nevergrown, σαν τελευταίο πείραγμα της χρονιάς. ;)
Καλή χρονιά, λοιπόν! 




 
Σειρά σας. :)


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 30, 2010)

Danyel Gérard, Butterfly


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 30, 2010)

daeman said:


> ... αλλά για να προλάβει τον nevergrown, σαν τελευταίο πείραγμα της χρονιάς. ;)
> Καλή χρονιά, λοιπόν!
> 
> Σειρά σας. :)



Εχμ... μάλλον θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου στα γούστα.  Ε, τώρα που τα λέμε -άσχετα αν προτιμώ μακράν τα γαλλικά τραγούδια έναντι των γερμανικών- δεν συγκρίνεται μια Ντίτριχ με μια Μούσχουρη. Για πολλούς λόγους...


Κάτι ετοιμάζω και εγώ βέβαια. Και δεν έχει να κάνει με τα _προσεχώς _που σας οφείλω. ;)


----------



## nevergrown (Dec 30, 2010)

Tην πλακίτσα μου με το _μακρόθεν _την διορθώσατε (ήταν ένα τελευταίο πείραγμα στον _daeman _για την χρονιά). Λοιπόν, επειδή δεν μπορώ να περιμένω έως αύριο και γιατί θα πεταχτώ στο _πιετατέρ_ μου στην Θεσσαλονίκη...

H αδεξιμιά μου έχει ξετρελαθεί να το ακούει και να το ματακούει...

Magic System ft Khaled - Meme Pas Fatigué








On met l'ambiance, y'a pas de problème
Khaled, Magic System ça c'est le son qu'on aime
Partout c'est la même, pas de fatigue et c'est le thème
On n'est pas fatigué, ce soir il faut danser, on va tout donner

[Magic System]
Magic c'est la danou mambo, t'es nouveau à Paris, pour changer la météo
On n'est pas fatigué, oh, toutes les filles me disent ohhhhh
On ne peut s'empêcher avec Raï'n'B fever show de jouer les bel go go go

[Magic System & Khaled]
On met l'ambiance, y'a pas de problème
Khaled, Magic System ça c'est le son qu'on aime
Partout c'est la même, pas de fatigue et c'est le thème
On n'est pas fatigué, ce soir il faut danser, on va tout donner

[Khaled]
*Africa saha oueld bledi
Wa has sadia djé l'hendi, n'dilo lila o n'harrl fell bled zawayani
A hi zawayani lirbo brihani, ana miroini haîch bouhali yé yé*

[Magic System & Khaled]
On met l'ambiance, y'a pas de problème
Khaled, Magic System ça c'est le son qu'on aime
Partout c'est la même, pas de fatigue et c'est le thème
On n'est pas fatigué, ce soir il faut danser, on va tout donner

[Khaled]
Khaled, Magic System, no no, y'a pas de haine
La main dans la main, no no, y'a pas de gène

[Magic System & Khaled]
On met l'ambiance, y'a pas de problème
Khaled, Magic System ça c'est le son qu'on aime
Partout c'est la même, pas de fatigue et c'est le thème
On n'est pas fatigué, ce soir il faut danser, on va tout donner

[Magic System]
Fine kayne Rnb fever ya roya ah ah ah
Ca c'est une connexion habitant Paris via Alger
(C'est quoi ça là encore hey Tourte faut te reposer un peu)

C'est chaud mino, vas-y mino, c'est chaud mino, vas-y mino
C'est chaud mino, vas-y mino, c'est chaud mino, vas-y mino
C'est chaud mino, vas-y mino, c'est chaud mino, vas-y mino
C'est chaud mino, vas-y mino, c'est chaud mino, vas-y mino

[Magic System & Khaled]
On met l'ambiance, y'a pas de problème
Khaled, Magic System ça c'est le son qu'on aime
Partout c'est la même, pas de fatigue et c'est le thème
On n'est pas fatigué, ce soir il faut danser, on va tout donner
On met l'ambiance, y'a pas de problème
Khaled, Magic System ça c'est le son qu'on aime
Partout c'est la même, pas de fatigue et c'est le thème
On n'est pas fatigué, ce soir il faut danser, on va tout donner

*I believe I can fly*, mon frère, tu es tombé du vélo.

Kommena Pia ta Daneika - Antonis Remos(New Song 2010) HQ 






Κομμένα πια τα δανεικά, αν θες να ζήσεις ζήσε
με τα αληθινά
Να με αγαπήσεις με ότι έχεις πια,
μόνο η καρδιά μετράει πραγματικά
μόνο η καρδιά

Νόμιζες ότι μπορείς, να φορτώσεις τη ζωή
μια ζωή με ότι βρεις
σπίτια, αμάξια, λεφτά
ήταν όλα από καπνό
χαθήκαν φως μου αυτά που μας λέγανε καιρό
μαζί το σ' αγαπώ

Κομμένα πια τα δανεικά, αν θες να ζήσεις ζήσε
με τα αληθινά
Να με αγαπήσεις με ότι έχεις πια,
μόνο η καρδιά μετράει πραγματικά
μόνο η καρδιά

Νόμιζες πως το κενό
θα κλείσει αν το γεμίσεις με κάτι ακριβό
μόνο ένα στόμα ζητάει το σώμα
αυτό είν' το θέμα να πας στον ουρανό
όταν σε φιλώ

Κομμένα πια τα δανεικά, αν θες να ζήσεις ζήσε
με τα αληθινά
Να με αγαπήσεις με ότι έχεις πια,
μόνο η καρδιά μετράει πραγματικά
μόνο η καρδιά

Κομμένα πια τα δανεικά, αν θες να ζήσεις ζήσε
με τα αληθινά

Κομμένα πια τα δανεικά, αν θες να ζήσεις ζήσε
με τα αληθινά
Να με αγαπήσεις με ότι έχεις πια,
μόνο η καρδιά μετράει πραγματικά
μόνο η καρδιά

Κομμένα πια τα δανεικά, αν θες να ζήσεις ζήσε
με τα αληθινά

Κομμένα πια τα δανεικά, αν θες να ζήσεις ζήσε
με τα αληθινά
Να με αγαπήσεις με ότι έχεις πια,
μόνο η καρδιά μετράει πραγματικά
μόνο η καρδιά

Κομμένα πια τα δανεικά, αν θες να ζήσεις ζήσε
με τα αληθινά

Κομμένα πια τα δανεικά, αν θες να ζήσεις ζήσε
με τα αληθινά
Να με αγαπήσεις με ότι έχεις πια,
μόνο η καρδιά μετράει πραγματικά
μόνο η καρδιά

ΚΑΛΗ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ!!!!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Dec 30, 2010)

Καλή χρονιά, Nevergrown!


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 5, 2011)

Eυχαριστώ και ανταποδίδω με τραγούδι που θα ταίριαζε κι αλλού (http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=7321) αλλά... 

Harry Warren 

SEPTEMBER IN THE RAIN
Guy Lombardo
(Warren / Dubin)







The leaves of brown came tumblin' down, remember
In September in the rain
The sun went out just like a dying ember
That September in the rain

To every word of love I heard you whisper
The raindrops seemed to play a sweet refrain

Though spring is here, to me it's still September
That September in the rain

------ harmonica solo ------

To every word of love I heard you whisper
The raindrops seemed to play a sweet refrain

Though spring is here, to me it's still September
That September in the rain
That September in the rain



Léo Marjane-En septembre sous la pluie







Le vent du soir pleurait dans notre chambre
En septembre sous la pluie
Tu vins t'asseoir tout près bravant mes larmes
Plein de charme et d'ennui
X2

En quelques mots mon bel amour s'envola
Et je restai sans toi cette nuit-là

Le vent du soir pleurait dans notre chambre
En septembre sous la pluie

Le soleil ce matin de l'horizon
Est entré dans la maison
Pourtant mon coeur est triste
Pour moi plus rien n'existe
Que ce jour où tu vins me prévenir
Que tout allait finir

En quelques mots mon bel amour s'envola
Et je restai sans toi cette nuit-là

Le vent du soir pleurait dans notre chambre
En septembre sous la pluie

----------------------------------------------
Version André Claveau :

Le vent du soir pleurait dans notre chambre
En septembre sous la pluie
Tu vins t'asseoir tout près bravant mes larmes
Pleine de charme et d'ennui
X2

En quelques mots mon bel amour s'envola
Et je restai sans toi cette nuit-là

Le vent du soir pleurait dans notre chambre
En septembre sous la pluie


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 10, 2011)

Ένα μικρό αφιέρωμα σε έναν Γαλλο-ιβουριανό τραγουδιστή που μας άφησε πρόσφατα, ακούστε τον εδώ, στο πασίγνωστο Summer time, ή στο γνωστό κομμάτι του φιλμ Δόκτωρ Ζιβάγκο και σε μερικά άλλα κομμάτια στο θέμα Μουσικά γιουτιουμπάκια εξ Αφρικής ορμώμενα


Αντίο Γουιλιάμ...


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 12, 2011)

Θυμίστε μου, ποστάρισε κανείς το Historia de un amor? Αν ναι με συγχωρείτε, στην αναζήτηση δεν το εντόπισα.

Από τα ωραιότερα μεξικάνικα μπολέρο, δεν μπόρεσα να βρω το soundtrack της ομώνυμης ταινίας, όπου το imdb μας λέει ότι έπαιζε το Τρίο Αβιλένιο (Trío Avileño), σας βάζω λοιπόν το τρίο Λος Πάντσος, ένα επίσης κλασσικό μεξικάνικο τρίο, σε μια κλασσική εκτέλεση στο πνεύμα της εποχής εκείνης.






Και φυσικά ο δικός μας Πασχάλης Αρβανιτίδης που δεν πρέπει να λείπει από κανένα σπιτικό.






Δεν θα μπω στη διαδικασία να χώσω άλλες εκδοχές, υπάρχουν αμέτρητες.
Υπάρχει όμως μια διασκευή, που αν την έβρισκα θα ήταν όλα τα λεφτά. Δεν ξέρω ποιος έλλην αοιδός την εμπνεύστηκε (κανένας Γιώργος Μαρίνος; κανένας Θέμης Ανδρεάδης; ), αλλά οι πρώτοι στίχοι λένε τα εξής:

Για έναν έρωτα μεγάλο θα σας πω
που είχε ήρωα ένα πρωθυπουργό
όπου έκανε το λάθος
και αγάπησε με πάθος
μια αεροσυνοδό.

Την αγάπησε ο δόλιος μ' αγάπη αγνή
γιατί τού 'φτιαχνε ωραίες πατάτες γιαχνί.

Ως εκεί θυμάμαι, κάθε συνεισφορά για συμπλήρωση του πονήματος θα γίνει δεκτή με ενθουσιασμό.


----------



## nevergrown (Jan 19, 2011)

Όπως σας είχα υποσχεθεί :

*Charles Aznavour *- Les plaisirs démodés






Dans le bruit familier de la boîte à la mode
Aux lueurs psychédéliques au curieux décorum
Nous découvrons assis sur des chaises incommodes
Les derniers disques pop, poussés au maximum

C'est là qu'on s'est connu parmi ceux de notre âge
Toi vêtue en Indienne et moi en col Mao
Nous revenons depuis comme en pèlerinage
Danser dans la fumée à couper au couteau

_[Répétition 1]_ :
Viens découvrons toi et moi les plaisirs démodés
Ton cœur contre mon cœur malgré les rythmes fous
Je veux sentir mon corps par ton corps épousé
Dansons joue contre joue x2

_[Répétition 2]_ :
Viens noyée dans la cohue, mais dissociés du bruit
Comme si sur la Terre il n'y avait que nous
Glissons les yeux mi-clos jusqu'au bout de la nuit
Dansons joue contre joue x2

Sur la piste envahie c'est un spectacle rare
Les danseurs sont en transe et la musique aidant
Ils semblent sacrifier à des rythmes barbares
Sur les airs d'aujourd'hui souvent vieux de tous temps

L'un à l'autre étrangers bien que dansant ensemble
Les couples se démènent on dirait que pour eux
Le musique et l'amour ne font pas corps ensemble
Dans cette obscurité propice aux amoureux

_[Répétition 1]

[Répétition 2]_

*Quel Che Non Si Fa Piu*






Quio, nell'oscurità e il chiasso familiare
Del posto più alla moda di tutta la citàà,
Noi rimaniamo qui per ore ad ascoltare
Nuovi dischi pop, più forte che si può.
Io ti ho incontrata qui dov'eri un personaggio,
In mezzo a tutti quelli della nostra età
E torno qui con te come in pellegrinaggio
E ballo insieme a te, tra il sogno e la realtà

Vieni e riscopri con me
Quel che non si fa più.
Stai guancia a guancia
E cuore a cuore sì,
E stringi più che puoi
Le braccia intorno a me.
Stai qui, contro di me,
Stai qui vicino a me.

Dai, vieni più vicino,
Lasciati andare,
È bello stare guancia a guancia, no?
Pensare che ballare così
Mi sembrava una cosa da vecchi.
Ti dirò, forse non avevano mica torto,
Le mode cambiano, l'amore no.
C'è tanta gente, lo so,
Ma chi la vede più
Facciamo conto che
Il mondo siamo noi,
Almeno fino a che
La notte finirà.
Stai qui contro di me,
Stai qui vicino a me.


Star stretti come noi sembra una cosa nuova,
Qui, persi tra la folla delle coppie in trance,
Che sembran ricordar riti primitivi,
Rimasti quali tali migliaia d'anni fa.
C'è gente intorno a noi che sta ballando insieme,
In questa oscurità che dà ragione a me.
Vieni e riscopri con me
.......

Vieni più vicino,
Lascia perdere gli altri,
È bello star così, no?
Guancia a guancia.
Ti ricordi? Avevo l'impressione
Che ballare così a questo modo
Fosse una cosa da vecchi,
Ti dirò, forse non avevano mica torto.


----------



## daeman (Feb 9, 2011)

American Pie - Don McLean




A long long time ago
I can still remember how that music used to make me smile
And I knew if I had my chance 
That I could make those people dance
And maybe they'd be happy for a while
But February made me shiver
With every paper I'd deliver
Bad news on the doorstep
I couldn't take one more step
I can't remember if I cried
When I read about his widowed bride
But something touched me deep inside
The day the music died
*{Refrain}*
So, bye-bye, Miss American Pie
Drove my chevy to the levee
But the levee was dry
And them good old boys were drinkin' whiskey and rye
Singin' this'll be the day that I die
This'll be the day that I die

*Verse 2*
Did you write the Book of Love
And do you have faith in God above
If the Bible tells you so
Do you believe in rock n' roll
Can music save your mortal soul
And can you teach me how to dance real slow
Well, I know that you're in love with him
'Cause I saw you dancin' in the gym
You both kicked off your shoes
Man, I dig those rhythm & blues
I was a lonely, teenage broncin' buck
With a pink carnation and a pickup truck
But I knew I was out of luck
The day the music died
I started singin'
*{Refrain}*

*Verse 3 *
Now for ten years we've been on our own
And moss grows fat on a rollin' stone
But that's not how it used to be
When the Jester sang for the King and Queen
In a coat he borrowed from James Dean
In a voice that came from you and me 
Oh, and while the King was looking down
The Jester stole his thorny crown
The courtroom was adjourned
No verdict was returned
And while Lenin read a book on Marx
The quartet practiced in the park
And we sang dirges in the dark
The day the music died 
We were singin'
*{Refrain}*

*Verse 4 *
Helter Skelter in a summer swelter
The birds flew off with a fallout shelter
Eight miles high and falling fast
It landed foul on the grass
The players tried for a forward pass
With the Jester on the sidelines in a cast
Now the half-time air was sweet perfume
While the Sergeants played a marching tune
We all got up to dance
Oh but we never got the chance
'Cause the players tried to take the field
The marching band refused to yield
Do you recall what was revealed
The day the music died
We started singing
*{Refrain}*

*Verse 5 *
Oh, and there we were, all in one place
A generation lost in space
With no time left to start again
So come on, Jack, be nimble, Jack be quick
Jack Flash sat on a candlestick
'Cause fire is the devils only friend
Oh, and as I watched him on the stage
My hands were clenched in fists of rage
No angel born in Hell 
Could break that Satan's spell
And as flames climbed high into the night
To light the sacrificial rite
I saw Satan laughing with delight
The day the music died
He was singing
*{Refrain}*

*Verse 6*
I met a girl who sang the blues
And I asked her for some happy news
But she just smiled and turned away
I went down to the sacred store
Where I'd heard the music years before
But the man there said the music wouldn't play
And in the streets the children screamed
The lovers cried, and the poets dreamed
But not a word was spoken
The church bells all were broken
And the three men I admire most
The Father, Son and the Holy Ghost
They caught the last train for the coast
The day the music died
And they were singin'

*{Refrain}*

Bye-bye, Miss American Pie
Drove my chevy to the levy
But the levy was dry
And them good old boys were drinking whiskey and rye
Singing this'll be the day that I die
They were singin'
Bye-bye, Miss American Pie
Drove my chevy to the levy
But the levy was dry
And them good old boys were drinking whiskey and rye
Singing this'll be the day that I die


Siglo XX - Hernaldo Zúñiga




​American Pie - Don McLean, adaptación al español por Luis G. Escobar

Hace mucho tiempo ya
cuando el aire usaba jeans
y la música te hacía sonreir
el periódico al amanecer
colgaba luto en la pared
no recuerdo entonces si lloré.
El año frío congeló
cualquier residuo del amor
un disparo seco a nadie
una herida en cada calle
y la música se despidió
sin un gesto, sin quebrar la voz
algo me estalló en el cuerpo
el día en que la música murió.

CORO:
bye bye siglo XX te vas
no te acerques al puerto
porque el mar ya no está
amigos y enemigos beben para olvidar
y se dicen entre dientes "Adiós,
mañana moriremos los dos"

Supiste del amor
sospechaste siempre que había un Dios
en el fonde de un cajón
probaste el roce del rock and roll
y un beso detrás del sol
conociste las caricias del calor
como un potro libre sin edad
recorriste el mundo de verdad
la prisa en la autopista
la amada soledad
hace ya tiempo que la luna dejó de bailar
donde fueron las noches blancas de la ciudad
y aquella banda donde quedó
el día en que la música murió.
¡Por eso canto!

CORO:
bye bye siglo XX te vas
no te acerques al puerto
porque el mar ya no está
amigos y enemigos beben para olvidar
y se dicen entre dientes "Adiós,
mañana moriremos los dos".

El verano no quiere volver
y las faldas ya no vuelan con cada mujer
el juicio esta al caer
y un avión cruza el cielo sin saber volar
un refugio antiatómico para vivir
el bufón no puede hacer reir
Hoy el diablo asoma por el sur
y al cerebro del sabio le falta la luz
el último juglar
la guitarra ya no quiere sonar
donde fueron las voces al caer
los poetas, lo sueños de alquiler
las nubes y el viejo dominó
el día en que la música murió.

CORO:
bye bye siglo XX te vas
no te acerques al puerto
porque el mar ya no está
amigos y enemigos beben para olvidar
y se dicen entre dientes "Adiós,
mañana moriremos los dos".

Apúrate la juventud
no esperes más el autobús
porque el último pasó
pon la radio y duérmete
la música no suena
ya para qué
el silencio no te mueve la cintura
y en la calle oscura llora un niño
el sueño grande es muy pequeño
la brisa apenas suena
se han roto las campanas
mañana sólo sabe Dios
quien volverá a sembrar amor
si todo el cielo se secó
el día en que la música murió.

Ay, ay siglo XX te vas
no te acerques al puerto
porque el mar ya no está
amigos y enemigos beben para olvidar
y la historia vuelve a empezar.


----------



## nevergrown (Feb 12, 2011)

Edith Piaf- Le petit brouillard






Toujours ce sale petit brouillard,
Toujours ce sale petit cafard
Qui vous transperce jusqu'aux os
Et qui se colle à votre peau.

Il me semble le voir encore,
Le soir où son copain du port
Lui apporta le faux passeport
Et son visa pour Buenos Aires.
J'ignore ce qu'il avait fait.
Je n'avais compris qu'une chose :
Que sa dernière chance était
Qu'il prenne ce navire à l'aube
Et quand vint l'heure du départ,
Je reçus son dernier regard
Dans le petit matin blafard,
Déchiré par les sirènes.

Toujours ce sale petit brouillard,
Toujours ce sale petit cafard
Qui nous transperce jusqu'aux os
Et qui se colle à votre peau.

La passerelle était levée
Et c'est quand je l'ai cru sauvé
Que des hommes sont arrivés
Et l'on fait redescendre à terre.
J'ignore ce qu'il avait fait
Mais, pour ne pas me compromettre,
Il passa menottes aux poignets
Sans avoir l'air de me connaître
Et depuis qu'ils l'ont emmené,
Je pense à lui des jours entiers
En regardant les longs courriers
Diminuer et disparaître.

Toujours ce sale petit brouillard,
Toujours ce sale petit cafard,
Toujours ce sale petit brouillard,
Toujours ce sale petit cafard,
Toujours ce sale petit brouillard,
Toujours ce sale petit cafard...




Τάνια Tσανακλίδου-Η Ομίχλη 






Στίχοι: Francis Lai
Ελληνικοί στίχοι: Άρης Δαβαράκης
Συνθέτης: Francis Lai

Από τη θεατρική παράσταση της Τάνιας Τσανακλίδου Piaf που ανέβηκε στο Αθηναϊκό Κηποθέατρο το 1981 με τραγούδια της Πιαφ προσαρμοσμένα στα ελληνικά από τον Άρη Δαβαράκη.

Η ομίχλη που άπλωνε παντού,
η μυρουδιά του λιμανιού
μου πνίγει πάντα το μυαλό,
να τον ξεχάσω δε μπορώ.

Ήταν βραδάκι στις εννιά,
ήρθε και μου 'πε "έχε γεια,
πρέπει να φύγω μακριά,
πρέπει κι εσύ να με ξεχάσεις."

Ποτέ δεν έμαθα γιατί,
το μόνο που 'χα καταλάβει
ήταν πως πάλι είχε μπλεχτεί
κι η λύση ήταν το καράβι.

Ανέβηκε σιγά-σιγά
και μ' είδε πάλι από ψηλά,
να στέλνω τα στερνά φιλιά
κι εκεί ακούστηκαν σειρήνες.

Η ομίχλη που άπλωνε παντού,
η μυρουδιά του λιμανιού
μου πνίγει πάντα το μυαλό,
να τον ξεχάσω δε μπορώ.

Τον πιάσαν από τα μαλλιά
και τον κλωτσούσαν στην κοιλιά,
εγώ του έστελνα φιλιά
κι εκείνος φώναζε "βοήθεια."

Για να μην τύχει και μπλεχτώ
δεν γύρισε να με κοιτάξει,
φορούσε γύρω απ' το λαιμό
μαύρο μαντήλι από μετάξι.

Τον είδα εκεί να σταματά
και το μαντήλι να τραβά,
στην άσφαλτο να το πετά
κι εγώ από τότε το φοράω.

Η ομίχλη που άπλωνε παντού,
η μυρουδιά του λιμανιού
μου πνίγει πάντα το μυαλό,
να τον ξεχάσω δε μπορώ. ( χ2 )


----------



## nevergrown (Feb 12, 2011)

Tώρα που άλλαξε αβατάρ ο Ζαζ και παραιτήθηκε ο Μουμπάρακ... Μ' αρέσει, μ' αρέσει..... 


aicha cheb khaled 





Comme si je n'existais pas,
elle est passée à côté de moi
Sans un regard, reine de Saba,
j'ai dit, Aïcha, prends, tout est pour toi

Voici, les perles, les bijoux,
aussi l'or autour de ton cou
Les fruits, biens mûrs au goût de miel,
ma vie, Aicha si tu m'aimes!

J'irai où ton souffle nous mène,
dans les pays d'ivoire et d’ébène
J'effacerais tes larmes, tes peines,
rien n'est trop beau pour une si belle

Aïcha, Aïcha écoute-moi,
Aïcha, Aïcha t'en vas pas,
Aïcha, Aïcha regarde moi,
Aïcha, Aïcha reponds-moi

Je dirais le mots des poèmes,
je jouerais les musiques du ciel,
je prendrais les rayons du soleil,
pour élairer tes yeux de reine

Oooh! Aïcha, Aïcha écoute-moi,
Aïcha, Aïcha t'en vas pas

Elle a dit: "Garde tes trésors,
moi, je vaux mieux que tout ça.
Des barreaux sont des barreaux même en or
Je veux les mêmes droits que toi
Et du respect pour chaque jour,
moi je ne veux que l'amour"

Stamatis Gonidis - Aλήθεια






Αλήθεια σου λέω
Σταμάτης Γονίδης

Γιατί δεν μπορώ να ξεχάσω
Και να πω πως δεν υπάρχεις πια
Η αγάπη σου αφού ήταν ψέμα
Δε συγκρίνεται με άλλη καμιά

Γιατί με φέρνεις πίσω
Και θέλω να σε ξαναδώ
Μια φορά στη ζωή αγαπάμε
Κι η αγάπη μου δεν είναι εδώ

Αλήθεια σου λέω, θα τρελαθώ
Αλήθεια πεθαίνω για να σε δώ
Αλήθεια σου λέω, θα τρελαθώ
Αλήθεια πεθαίνω για να σε δώ

Δεν μπορεί να μη νιώθεις για μένα
Έστω κάτι το παραμικρό
Τόσα όνειρα να πήγαν χαμένα
Που τα κάναμε μαζί κι οι δυο

Αλήθεια σου λέω, θα τρελαθώ
Αλήθεια πεθαίνω για να σε δώ
Αλήθεια σου λέω, θα τρελαθώ
Αλήθεια πεθαίνω για να σε δώ

Την δική μας την αγάπη
Δε τη σκέφτηκες ποτέ
Μ' άφησες μόνο μου να κλαίω
Μ' ενα παράπονο, μ' ένα κενό
Ούτε ο χρόνος δε σε σβήνει
Είσαι μέσα μου φωτιά

Δεν μπορεί να μη νιώθεις για μένα
Έστω κάτι το παραμικρό
Τόσα όνειρα να πήγαν χαμένα
Που τα κάναμε μαζί κι οι δυο

Αλήθεια σου λέω θα τρελαθώ
Αλήθεια πεθαίνω για να σε δώ
Αλήθεια σου λέω θα τρελαθώ

KOSTAS BIGALIS - MARESEI ( AISHA) ( OFFICIAL VIDEO CLIP ) 







Στίχοι: Αντώνης Παππάς
Μουσική: Jean Jaques Goldman & Khaled Hadj Brahim
Πρώτη εκτέλεση: Κώστας Μπίγαλης


Στιγμή δεν αμύνομαι, δίχως πρέπει σου αφήνομαι
Δε σ' αλλάζω ούτε λεπτό κι ας μου δώσουν και τον ουρανό
Εγώ, για σένα μπορώ, αυτό που μοιάζει αδύνατο
Αρκεί να 'ρθεις, να μου το πεις κ εσύ για τ' άλλα μη νοιαστείς
Αν το θες στη φωτιά να ριχτώ, θα το κάνω κ ας είναι τρελό
Μη ρωτήσεις μωρό μου γιατί, θα το κάνω απλά επειδή..

Μ' αρέσει, μ' αρέσει που μ' αγαπάς
Μ' αρέσει κι ο τρόπος που με φιλάς
Μ' αρέσει, μ' αρέσει όταν μου λες
Κουβέντες και σκέψεις πονηρές

Αν ζητήσεις να σκοτωθώ, θα το κάνω κ ας είναι τρελό
Μη ρωτήσεις μωρό μου γιατί, θα το κάνω απλά επειδή...

Μ' αρέσει, μ' αρέσει που μ' αγαπάς
Μ' αρέσει κι ο τρόπος που με φιλάς
Μ' αρέσει, μ' αρέσει όταν μου λες
Κουβέντες και σκέψεις πονηρές

Μ' αρέσει, μ' αρέσει που μ' αγαπάς...
Να να να να...

Αν ζητήσεις να σκοτωθώ, θα το κάνω κι ας είναι τρελό
Μη ρωτήσεις μωρό μου γιατί, θα το κάνω απλά επειδή...

Μ' αρέσει, μ' αρέσει.....


----------



## nevergrown (Feb 17, 2011)

_Kαι η αγγλική μετάφραση_

As if I did not exist,
she passed me by,
Without a glance,
Queen of Sheba. I said:
" Aisha, take: all is for you."

Here, the pearls, the jewels,
also the gold around your neck
The fruits, well ripe with the taste of honey
And my life, Aisha if you love me!

I will go where your breath leads me,
In the countries of ivory and ebony
I will erase your tears, your sorrows
Nothing is too beautifull for a girl so beautiful

Aisha, Aisha listen to me
Aisha, Aisha don't go
Aisha, Aisha look at me
Aisha, Aisha answer me

I would say the words, the poems
I would play the music of the sky
I would take the rays of the sun
to light up your dreamy eyes

Ooh! Aisha, Aisha listen to me
Aisha, Aisha don't go

She said: "Keep your treasures,
Me, I'm worth more than that.
Bars are still bars even if made of gold.
I want the same rights as you
and respect for each day,
Me I want only love."

(In Arabic)
I want you Aisha and I love you to death
You are queen of my life and my love
You are my years and my life
I hope to live with you, only you


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 10, 2011)

Melina Mercouri, O dikastis / Ο δικαστής 








Έχει η αγάπη τον καημό, η ξενιτειά το δρόμο, ο στρατιώτης τ' όπλο του κι ο δικαστής κι ο δικαστής το νόμο. Μα εγώ είμαι ξένος που περνά γι' αυτούς που με ξεχάσανε κι αυτοί που με δικάσανε πίνουν το αίμα μου﻿ ξανά, κι αυτοί που με δικάσανε πίνουν το αίμα μου ξανά. Όπου έχει μαύρη την ψυχή έχει και το μαχαίρι κι όπου το φίδι καρτερεί εκεί είναι πε- εκεί είναι περιστέρι. Μα εγώ είμαι ξένος που περνά γι' αυτούς που με ξεχάσανε κι αυτοί που με δικάσανε πίνουν το αίμα μου ξανά.. 


Melina Mercouri "L' étrangère" / "O dikastis" 







Le rire des bourreaux est noir
L'innocent chante son espoir
Et l'adieu sur le quai d'un port oh oh oh oh
Avec la vie, avec la vie
Porte la mort
Monsieur le Juge porte la loi
Et la prison au bout des doigts
Moi l'étrangère universelle oh oh oh oh
Je porte le deuil de mon ciel
Moi l'étrangère universelle oh oh oh oh
Je porte le deuil de mon ciel

L'amour porte en lui le bonheur
Ou le chagrin selon les heures
Et la justice qui punit oh oh oh oh
Avec la Mort, avec la Mort
Porte la Vie
Et la colombe va s'envoler
Sous le nez du serpent volé
Moi l'étrangère universelle oh oh oh oh
Je porte le deuil de mon ciel
Moi l'étrangère universelle oh oh oh oh
Je porte le deuil de mon ciel


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 10, 2011)

Μελίνα Μερκούρη - Είμαι ΡΩΜΙΑ 






Ιστορίες, φασαρίες, που 'σαστε, μωρέ παιδιά
Τι μου λένε, τι μου λένε, πως δεν είμαι πια Ρωμιά
Ήρθαν οι καραβανάδες και μου πήραν τα χαρτιά
Και μου φέραν τα μαντάτα πως δεν είμαι πια Ρωμιά

Μαμά μου, ήσουν φρόνιμη, το ξέρω εγώ καλά
Και ο μπαμπάς μου το 'λεγε πως ήσουνα Ρωμιά

Να βρισκόμουνα στην Τήνο και ν' ανάψω ένα κερί
Να μιλήσω, να δακρύσω, να ρωτήσω το γιατί
Πες μου, πες μου, Παναγιά μου, τι είναι τούτα τα στοιχειά
Που μας βάλανε στο γύψο και μας πήραν τα χαρτιά

Μαμά μου, ήσουν φρόνιμη, το ξέρω εγώ καλά
Και ο μπαμπάς μου το 'λεγε πως ήσουνα Ρωμιά

Αχ, ραγιάδες, γαλονάδες, Αμερικανών παδιά
Πώς το λέτε, πώς το λέτε, πως δεν είμαι εγώ Ρωμιά
Θα σας πάρουν το κεφάλι, θα 'ρθουν πίσω τα παιδιά
Θα μου δώσουν τα χαρτιά μου και θα ζήσω σα Ρωμιά

Η ιστορία τέλειωσε, τα ζώα στα κλουβιά
Η θάλασσα απέραντη κι εγώ πάλι Ρωμιά 


MELINA MERCOURI Je suis grecque







Si tu aimes
Les aubaines
Les problèmes
Les échecs

Prends le risque
Et viens vite
Je t'invite
Je suis Grecque

Je vais te tirer les cartes
Et dans ta vie, je vois
Des voyages, des nuages
Des orages avec moi

Des voyages, des nuages
Des orages avec moi

Chez moi, là-bas au bord de l'eau
On joue toute la nuit
Chez moi, des hommes jeunes et beaux
Parfois parient leurs vies

Prends tes armes
Tout ton charme
Mets des larmes
À tes yeux secs

Je regarde
Je bavarde
Prends bien garde
Je suis grecque

Allons viens ouvre ma porte
Et rentre avec le soir
Sois superbe
Viens te perdre
Oui, viens perdre
La mémoire

Sois superbe
Viens te perdre
Oui, viens perdre
La mémoire

Chez moi, là-bas au bord de l'eau
On joue toute la nuit
Chez moi, des hommes jeunes et beaux
Parfois parient leurs vies

Si tu aimes
Les aubaines
Les problèmes
Les échecs

Prends le risque
Et viens vite
Je t'invite
Je suis grecque

Je vais te tirer les cartes
Et dans ta vie, je vois
Des voyages, des nuages
Des orages avec moi

Des voyages, des nuages
Des orages avec moi

Chez moi, là-bas au bord de l'eau
On joue toute la nuit
Chez moi, des hommes jeunes et beaux
Parfois parient leurs vies

La, la... la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la...
La, la, la, la...
La, la... la, la, la, la, la, la, la, la...
La, la, la, la...


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 21, 2011)

Yves Montand - Les Feuilles Mortes








LES FEUILLES MORTES
paroles: Jacques Prévert
musique: Joseph Kosma

Oh! je voudrais tant que tu te souviennes
Des jours heureux où nous étions amis
En ce temps-là la vie était plus belle,
Et le soleil plus brûlant qu'aujourd'hui
Les feuilles mortes se ramassent à la pelle
Tu vois, je n'ai pas oublié...
Les feuilles mortes se ramassent à la pelle,
Les souvenirs et les regrets aussi
Et le vent du nord les emporte
Dans la nuit froide de l'oubli.
Tu vois, je n'ai pas oublié
La chanson que tu me chantais.

REFRAIN:
C'est une chanson qui nous ressemble
Toi, tu m'aimais et je t'aimais
Et nous vivions tous deux ensemble
Toi qui m'aimais, moi qui t'aimais
Mais la vie sépare ceux qui s'aiment
Tout doucement, sans faire de bruit
Et la mer efface sur le sable
Les pas des amants désunis.

Les feuilles mortes se ramassent à la pelle,
Les souvenirs et les regrets aussi
Mais mon amour silencieux et fidèle
Sourit toujours et remercie la vie
Je t'aimais tant, tu étais si jolie,
Comment veux-tu que je t'oublie?
En ce temps-là, la vie était plus belle
Et le soleil plus brûlant qu'aujourd'hui
Tu étais ma plus douce amie
Mais je n'ai que faire des regrets
Et la chanson que tu chantais
Toujours, toujours je l'entendrai!


EVA CASSIDY - AUTUMN LEAVES









(french lyrics by jacques prévert, 
English lyrics by johnny mercer, 
Music by joseph kosma) 

The falling leaves drift by the window 
The autumn leaves of red and gold 
I see your lips, the summer kisses 
The sun-burned hands I used to hold 

Since you went away the days grow long 
And soon I'll hear old winter's song 
But I miss you most of all my darling 
When autumn leaves start to fall 



" Autumn Leaves " Chet Baker - Paul Desmond






Autumn Leaves (Les feuilles mortes) piano - Xianning


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 25, 2011)

Eίναι Καναδέζα από το Νιου Μπρούνσγουικ και...

NATASHA ST-PIER-TU TROUVERAS








Comme tout le monde j'ai mes défauts
J'ai pas toujours les mots qu'il faut
Mais si tu lis entre les lignes
Tu trouveras dans mes chansons
Tout ce que je n'ai pas su te dire

Il y a des fautes d'impression
Des "je t'aime" un peu brouillons
Malgré les accords malhabiles
Tu trouveras dans mes chansons
Tout ce que je n'ai pas osé te dire

[Refrain] :
Tu trouveras
Mes blessures et mes faiblesses
Celles que j'avoue qu'à demi-mot
Tu trouveras
Mes faux pas, mes maladresses
Et de l'amour plus qu'il n'en faut
J'ai tellement peur que tu me laisses
Sache que si j'en fais toujours trop
Tu trouveras
C'est pour qu'un peu tu me restes
Tu me restes

Il y en a d'autres que t'aimeras
Bien plus belles, plus fortes que moi
Je leur laisserais bien sûr la place
Quand je n'aurai plus dans mes chansons
Plus rien à te dire en face
Le temps vous endurcit de tout
Des illusions, des mauvais coups
Si je n'ai pas su te retenir
Sache qu'il y a dans mes chansons
Tout ce que je n'ai pas eu le temps de dire

[Refrain]

Tu trouveras
Mes blessures et mes faiblesses,
(Mes faiblesses)
Celles que j'avoue qu'à demi-mot,
(Demi-mot)
Mes faux pas, mes maladresses,
(Maladresses)
Et de l'amour plus qu'il n'en faut,
(Plus qu'il n'en faut)
J'ai tellement peur que tu me laisses
(Que tu me laisses)
Sache que si j'en fais toujours trop
(Mmmmh)
C'est pour qu'un peu tu me restes
Tu me restes

Tu trouveras
Mes blessures et mes faiblesses,
(Mes faiblesses)
Celles que j'avoue qu'à demi-mot,
(Demi-mot)
Mes faux pas, mes maladresses,
(Maladresses)
Et de l'amour plus qu'il n'en faut,
(Plus qu'il n'en faut)
J'ai tellement peur que tu me laisses
(Que tu me laisses)
Sache que si j'en fais toujours trop
(Mmmmh)
C'est pour qu'un peu tu me restes
Tu me restes

Tu me restes...


Encontraras - Natasha St.Pier ( Cover J.Pierre )


----------



## nevergrown (Mar 26, 2011)

YOUKALI - Teresa Stratas







Lyr. Add: YOUKALI
Roger Fernay, Kurt Weill, 1934

C'est presque au bout du monde
Ma barque vagabonde
Errant au gré de l'onde
M'y conduisit un jour
L'île est toute petite
Mais la fée qui l'habite
Gentiment nous invite
A en faire le tour

Youkali, c'est le pays de nos désirs
Youkali, c'est le bonheur, c'est le plaisir
Youkali, c'est la terre où l'on quitte tous les soucis
C'est dans notre nuit
Comme une éclaircie
L'etoile qu'on sui,
C'est Youkali!

Youkali, c'est le respect de tous les voeux échangés
Youkali, c'est le pays des beaux amours partagés
C'est l'espérance
Qui est au coeur de tous les humains
La déliverance
Que nous attendons tous pour demain
Youkali, c'est le pays de nos désirs
Youkali, c'est le bonheur, c'est le plaisir
Mais c'est un rêve, une folie
Il n'y a pas de Youkali!
Mais c'est un rêve, une folie
Il n'y a pas de Youkali!

Et la vie nous entraîne
La sente quotidienne
Mais la pauvre âme humaine
Cherchant partout l'oubli
A pour quitter la terre
Su trouver la mystère
Où nos rêves se terrent
En quelque Youkali

Youkali, c'est le pays de nos désirs
Youkali, c'est le bonheur, c'est le plaisir
Youkali, c'est la terre où l'on quitte tous les soucis
C'est dans notre nuit
Comme un éclaircie
L'étoile qu'on suit
C'est Youkali!

Mais c'est un rêve, une folie
Il n'y a pas de Youkali!
Mais c'est un rêve, une folie
Il n'y a pas de Youkali!


Ana Belén - 'Youkali' 







Al fin de casi todo 
mi barca vagabunda
mecida por las olas
con fuerza me arrastrσ
La isla misteriosa
la que soρamos todos
parece que te invita
a entrar en su interior

Youkali, es el paνs que alguien soρσ
Youkali, es donde se inventσ el color
Youkali, en su frontera se detuvi el dolor
en la oscuridad es rayo de luz
la estrella a seguir, Youkali

Youkali, es el respeto de todos promesas cambia
Youkali, es la tierra cambio d'el amor
Es lo mejor que guardamos en el corazσn
La libertad que soρaste tanto acariciar

Youkali, es la tierra del nuestros deseos
Youkali, es felicidad, es placer

Es tan real como soρar
No existe tal Youkali
Es tan real como soρar
No existe tal Youkali
Y la vida nos lleva,
cansada, cotidiana
por un valle de lαgrimas
que no deja escapar
dejαndonos el alma
por todos los rincones
dejαndonos jirones
soρando por soρar

Youkali, es el paνs que alguien soρσ
Youkali, es donde se inventσ el color
Youkali, en su frontera se detuvi el dolor
en la oscuridad es rayo de luz
la estrella a seguir, Youkali

Youkali, es el respeto de todos promesas cambia
Youkali, es la tierra cambio d'el amor
Es lo mejor que guardamos en el corazσn
La libertad que soρaste tanto acariciar

Youkali, es la tierra del nuestros deseos
Youkali, es felicidad, es placer

Es tan real como soρar
No existe tal Youkali
Es tan real como soρar
No existe tal Youkali 

Kαι από κάπου μακριά...

Yuki Takeshita 竹下ユキ







Janusz Radek "Youkali" 






Δήμητρα Γαλάνη - Youkali Tango


----------



## daeman (Mar 26, 2011)

Επίσης, χωρίς λόγια από το καναδέζικο Armadillo String Quartet, από τον εξαιρετικό δίσκο Lost In The Stars:





κι εδώ η εκτέλεση της Stratas με μια απόδοση των στίχων στα ελληνικά μέσω της αγγλικής εκδοχής τους, από τον χρήστη του γιουτιούμπ με ψευδώνυμο oneiroupagida:





Τυχόν παρατηρήσεις σας για την απόδοση αυτή, στη σελίδα του γιουτιούμπ ή σε χωριστό νήμα, παρακαλώ.


----------



## daeman (Apr 9, 2011)

Μετά το προηγούμενο, μετά από αυτό κι εκείνο το νήμα, κι επειδή το παρόν νήμα σε δικούς του στίχους οφείλει την ύπαρξή του.

An die Nachgeborenen, Bertolt Brecht






I
Wirklich, ich lebe in finsteren Zeiten!
Das arglose Wort ist töricht. Eine glatte Stirn
Deutet auf Unempfindlichkeit hin. Der Lachende
Hat die furchtbare Nachricht
Nur noch nicht empfangen.

Was sind das für Zeiten, wo
Ein Gespräch über Bäume fast ein Verbrechen ist
Weil es ein Schweigen über so viele Untaten einschließt!
Der dort ruhig über die Straße geht
Ist wohl nicht mehr erreichbar für seine Freunde
Die in Not sind?

Es ist wahr: Ich verdiene nur noch meinen Unterhalt
Aber glaubt mir: das ist nur ein Zufall. Nichts
Von dem, was ich tue, berechtigt mich dazu, mich sattzuessen.
Zufällig bin ich verschont. (Wenn mein Glück aussetzt, bin ich verloren.)

Man sagt mir: Iß und trink du! Sei froh, daß du hast!
Aber wie kann ich essen und trinken, wenn
Ich dem Hungernden entreiße, was ich esse, und
Mein Glas Wasser einem Verdursteten fehlt?
Und doch esse und trinke ich.

Ich wäre gerne auch weise.
In den alten Büchern steht, was weise ist:
Sich aus dem Streit der Welt halten und die kurze Zeit
Ohne Furcht verbringen
Auch ohne Gewalt auskommen
Böses mit Gutem vergelten
Seine Wünsche nicht erfüllen, sondern vergessen
Gilt für weise.
Alles das kann ich nicht:
Wirklich, ich lebe in finsteren Zeiten!

II
In die Städte kam ich zur Zeit der Unordnung
Als da Hunger herrschte.
Unter die Menschen kam ich zu der Zeit des Aufruhrs
Und ich empörte mich mit ihnen.
So verging meine Zeit
Die auf Erden mir gegeben war.

Mein Essen aß ich zwischen den Schlachten
Schlafen legte ich mich unter die Mörder
Der Liebe pflegte ich achtlos
Und die Natur sah ich ohne Geduld.
So verging meine Zeit
Die auf Erden mir gegeben war.

Die Straßen führten in den Sumpf zu meiner Zeit.
Die Sprache verriet mich dem Schlächter.
Ich vermochte nur wenig. Aber die Herrschenden
Saßen ohne mich sicherer, das hoffte ich.
So verging meine Zeit
Die auf Erden mir gegeben war.

Die Kräfte waren gering. Das Ziel
Lag in großer Ferne
Es war deutlich sichtbar, wenn auch für mich
Kaum zu erreichen.
So verging meine Zeit
Die auf Erden mir gegeben war.

III
Ihr, die ihr auftauchen werdet aus der Flut
In der wir untergegangen sind
Gedenkt
Wenn ihr von unseren Schwächen sprecht
Auch der finsteren Zeit
Der ihr entronnen seid.

Gingen wir doch, öfter als die Schuhe die Länder wechselnd
Durch die Kriege der Klassen, verzweifelt
Wenn da nur Unrecht war und keine Empörung.

Dabei wissen wir doch:
Auch der Hass gegen die Niedrigkeit
Verzerrt die Züge.
Auch der Zorn über das Unrecht
Macht die Stimme heiser. Ach, wir
Die wir den Boden bereiten wollten für Freundlichkeit
Konnten selber nicht freundlich sein.

Ihr aber, wenn es soweit sein wird
Dass der Mensch dem Menschen ein Helfer ist
Gedenkt unsrer
Mit Nachsicht. 

*An die Nachgeborenen - Ernst Busch*






*Στους μεταγενέστερους*
Μετάφραση: Τίτος Πατρίκιος 

1. 
Αλήθεια, σε μαύρα χρόνια ζω! 
Τα λόγια που δεν κεντρίζουν είναι σημάδι χαζομάρας. Ένα λείο μέτωπο,
αναισθησίας. Εκείνος που γελάει
δεν έχει μάθει ακόμα
τις τρομερές ειδήσεις. 

Μα τι καιροί λοιπόν ετούτοι
που είν’ έγκλημα σχεδόν όταν μιλάς για δέντρα 
γιατί έτσι παρασιωπάς χιλιάδες κακουργήματα! 
Αυτός εκεί που διασχίζει ήρεμα το δρόμο 
ξέκοψε πια ολότελα απ’ τους φίλους του 
που βρίσκονται σ’ ανάγκη. 

Είναι σωστό: το ψωμί μου ακόμα κερδίζω. 
Όμως πιστέψτε με: Είναι εντελώς τυχαίο. 
Έχω γλιτώσει κατά σύμπτωση. (Λίγο η τύχη να μ’ αφήσει, χάθηκα) 

Μου λένε: Φάε και πιες! Να ‘σαι ευχαριστημένος που έχεις! 
Μα πως να φάω και να πιω 
όταν το φαγητό μου τ’ αρπάζω από τον πεινασμένο.
Όταν κάποιος διψάει για το ποτήρι το νερό που έχω; 
Κι ωστόσο, τρώω και πίνω. 

Θα ‘θελα ακόμα να ‘μουνα σοφός. 
Τ’ αρχαία βιβλία λένε τι είναι η σοφία:
Μακριά να μένεις απ’ τις επίγειες συγκρούσεις 
και δίχως φόβο τη λιγοστή ζωή σου να περνάς. 
Θεωρούν σοφό ακόμα το δρόμο σου να τραβάς 
αποφεύγοντας τη βία. 
Στο κακό ν’ ανταποδίνεις το καλό. 
Να μη χορταίνεις τις επιθυμίες σου, αλλά να τις ξεχνάς.
Μου είναι αδύνατο να πράξω όλα τούτα: 
Αλήθεια, σε μαύρα χρόνια ζω!

2. 
Ήρθα στις πόλεις την εποχή της αναστάτωσης 
όταν εκεί βασίλευε η πείνα
Ήρθα μες στους ανθρώπους την εποχή της ανταρσίας
Και ξεσηκώθηκα μαζί τους. 
Έτσι κύλησε ο χρόνος 
που πάνω στη γη μου δόθηκε. 

Το ψωμί μου το ‘τρωγα ανάμεσα στις μάχες. 
Για να κοιμηθώ πλάγιαζα ανάμεσα στους δολοφόνους. 
Αφρόντιστα δινόμουνα στον έρωτα. 
Κι αντίκριζα τη φύση δίχως υπομονή. 
Έτσι κύλησε ο χρόνος 
που πάνω στη γη μου δόθηκε.

Στον καιρό μου οι δρόμοι φέρνανε στη λάσπη.
Η μιλιά μου με κατέδιδε στο δήμιο.
Λίγα περνούσαν απ’ το χέρι μου. Όμως αν δεν υπήρχα
Οι αφέντες θα στέκονταν πιο σίγουρα, αυτό έλπιζα τουλάχιστον.
Έτσι κύλησε ο χρόνος
Που πάνω στη γη μου δόθηκε.

Οι δυνάμεις ήτανε μετρημένες. Ο στόχος
Βρισκότανε πολύ μακριά.
Φαινόταν ολοκάθαρα, αν και για μένα
Ήταν σχεδόν απρόσιτος.
Έτσι κύλησε ο χρόνος
Που πάνω στη γη μου δόθηκε.

3. 
Εσείς, που θ’ αναδυθείτε μέσ’ απ’ τον κατακλυσμό 
που εμάς μας έπνιξε, 
όταν για τις αδυναμίες μας μιλάτε 
σκεφτείτε 
και τα μαύρα χρόνια που εσείς γλιτώσατε. 

Εμείς περνάγαμε, αλλάζοντας χώρες πιο συχνά από παπούτσια. 
Μέσα από ταξικούς πολέμους, απελπισμένοι 
σα βλέπαμε την αδικία να κυριαρχεί και να μην υπάρχει εξέγερση.

Κι όμως το ξέραμε! 
Ακόμα και το μίσος ενάντια στην ευτέλεια 
παραμορφώνει τα χαρακτηριστικά. 
Ακόμα κι η οργή ενάντια στην αδικία 
βραχνιάζει τη φωνή. Αλίμονο, εμείς 
που θέλαμε να ετοιμάσουμε το δρόμο στη φιλία
Δεν καταφέραμε να’ μαστε φίλοι ανάμεσά μας.

Όμως εσείς, όταν θα ‘ρθει ο καιρός 
ο άνθρωπος να βοηθάει τον άνθρωπο 
να μας θυμάστε 
με κάποιαν επιείκεια.





Μουσική: Σταμάτης Σπανουδάκης - "Νύφες"


*To Posterity*
translated by H. R. Hays

1.
Indeed I live in the dark ages!
A guileless word is an absurdity. A smooth forehead betokens
A hard heart. He who laughs
Has not yet heard
The terrible tidings.

Ah, what an age it is
When to speak of trees is almost a crime
For it is a kind of silence about injustice!
And he who walks calmly across the street,
Is he not out of reach of his friends
In trouble?

It is true: I earn my living
But, believe me, it is only an accident.
Nothing that I do entitles me to eat my fill.
By chance I was spared. (If my luck leaves me
I am lost.)

They tell me: eat and drink. Be glad you have it!
But how can I eat and drink
When my food is snatched from the hungry
And my glass of water belongs to the thirsty?
And yet I eat and drink.

I would gladly be wise.
The old books tell us what wisdom is:
Avoid the strife of the world
Live out your little time
Fearing no one
Using no violence
Returning good for evil --
Not fulfillment of desire but forgetfulness
Passes for wisdom.
I can do none of this:
Indeed I live in the dark ages!

2.
I came to the cities in a time of disorder
When hunger ruled.
I came among men in a time of uprising
And I revolted with them.
So the time passed away
Which on earth was given me.

I ate my food between massacres.
The shadow of murder lay upon my sleep.
And when I loved, I loved with indifference.
I looked upon nature with impatience.
So the time passed away
Which on earth was given me.

In my time streets led to the quicksand.
Speech betrayed me to the slaughterer.
There was little I could do. But without me
The rulers would have been more secure. This was my hope.
So the time passed away
Which on earth was given me.

3.
You, who shall emerge from the flood
In which we are sinking,
Think --
When you speak of our weaknesses,
Also of the dark time
That brought them forth.

For we went, changing our country more often than our shoes.
In the class war, despairing
When there was only injustice and no resistance.

For we knew only too well:
Even the hatred of squalor
Makes the brow grow stern.
Even anger against injustice
Makes the voice grow harsh. Alas, we
Who wished to lay the foundations of kindness
Could not ourselves be kind.

But you, when at last it comes to pass
That man can help his fellow man,
Do no judge us
Too harshly.


*To Posterity*

Translated by Scott Horton (http://harpers.org/archive/2008/01/hbc-90002129)
–Bertolt Brecht, An die Nachgeborenen first published in Svendborger Gedichte (1939) in: Gesammelte Werke, vol. 4, pp. 722-25 (1967)

I
Truly, I live in dark times!
An artless word is foolish. A smooth forehead
Points to insensitivity. He who laughs
Has not yet received
The terrible news.

What times are these, in which
A conversation about trees is almost a crime
For in doing so we maintain our silence about so much wrongdoing!
And he who walks quietly across the street,
Passes out of the reach of his friends
Who are in danger?

It is true: I work for a living
But, believe me, that is a coincidence. Nothing
That I do gives me the right to eat my fill.
By chance I have been spared. (If my luck does not hold, I am lost.)

They tell me: eat and drink. Be glad to be among the haves!
But how can I eat and drink
When I take what I eat from the starving
And those who thirst do not have my glass of water?
And yet I eat and drink.

I would happily be wise.
The old books teach us what wisdom is:
To retreat from the strife of the world
To live out the brief time that is your lot
Without fear
To make your way without violence
To repay evil with good –
The wise do not seek to satisfy their desires,
But to forget them.
But I cannot heed this:
Truly I live in dark times!

II
I came into the cities in a time of disorder
As hunger reigned.
I came among men in a time of turmoil
And I rose up with them.
And so passed
The time given to me on earth.

I ate my food between slaughters.
I laid down to sleep among murderers.
I tended to love with abandon.
I looked upon nature with impatience.
And so passed
The time given to me on earth.

In my time streets led into a swamp.
My language betrayed me to the slaughterer.
There was little I could do. But without me
The rulers sat more securely, or so I hoped.
And so passed
The time given to me on earth.

The powers were so limited. The goal
Lay far in the distance
It could clearly be seen although even I
Could hardly hope to reach it.
And so passed
The time given to me on earth.

III
You, who shall resurface following the flood
In which we have perished,
Contemplate –
When you speak of our weaknesses,
Also the dark time
That you have escaped.

For we went forth, changing our country more frequently than our shoes
Through the class warfare, despairing
That there was only injustice and no outrage.

And yet we knew:
Even the hatred of squalor
Distorts one’s features.
Even anger against injustice
Makes the voice grow hoarse. We
Who wished to lay the foundation for gentleness
Could not ourselves be gentle.

But you, when at last the time comes
That man can aid his fellow man,
Should think upon us
With leniency.


*«ALS NASCUTS DESPRÉS»*

Versió catalana de Feliu Formosa (http://vimeo.com/2218094)






I
Certament, visc en uns temps molt foscos!
La paraula innocent és insensata. Un front net
Demostra insensibilitat. Aquell que riu
No ha sabut encara
La terrible notícia. 

Quina mena de temps, en els quals
Parlar d'arbres és gairebé un crim
Perquè implica silenci sobre tants delictes!
Aquell que camina tranquil pel carrer
Potser és inaccessible als seus amics.
Que es troben en dificultats. 

És cert: la vida encara me la guanyo.
Però creieu-me: és només per atzar. Res
Del que faig no em dóna dret a menjar fins a atipar-me.
Casualment me n'he sortit (però si la sort em deixa estic Perdut). 

Em diuen: menja i beu! Alegra't de tenir-ne!
Però ¿com puc menjar i beure
Si tot allò que menjo ho prenc al qui passa fam i
El meu vas d'aigua manca al qui té set?
I en canvi menjo i bec.

També em plauria de ser savi,
Els llibres antics diuen allò que és savi:
0 apartar-se de les lluites del món, i el temps escàs
Passar-lo sense por.
Defugir així mateix la violència
Pagar amb bé el mal que ens fan
No satisfer el desig, sinó oblidar
Es considera obrar amb saviesa.
Però jo no puc fer res de tot això:
Certament, visc en uns temps molt foscos! 


II
Vaig arribar a les ciutats a l'hora del desordre
Quan regnava la fam.
Vaig arribar entre els homes a l'hora de la revolta
I em vaig revoltar amb ells.
Així va passar el temps
Que em va ser donat a la terra. 

Menjava entre batalla i batalla
I m'ajeia a dormir entre els assassins.
Feia l'amor distret
I mirava la natura amb impaciència.
Així va passar el temps
Que em va ser donat a la terra. 

Al meu temps els camins conduïen al llot
La parla em delatava els botxins.
Jo poc podia fer-hi. Però els qui governaven
Se sentien més segurs sense mi. Jo m'ho pensava.
Així va passar el temps
Que em va ser donat a la terra. 

Les forces eren poques, la fita
Molt distant
Perfectactament visible, bé que difícilment
Jo pogués assolir-la.
Així va passa el temps
Que em va ser donat a la terra. 


III
Vosaltres, els qui emergireu de la inundació
On hem sucumbit
Recordeu
En parlar de les nostres febleses
També aquests foscos temps
De què us heu escapat. 

Perquè hem passat, canviant més sovint de país que de sabates
Per la guerra de les classes, desesperats
Quan no hi havia res més que injustícia i cap revolta. 

Malgrat tot, ho sabem:
També l'odi contra la baixesa
Endureix les faccions. 
També la ràbia contra la injustícia
Fa més ronca la veu. Ai! Nosaltres
Que volíem preparar el terreny per a l'amabilitat
No vam poder ser amables. 

Però vosaltres, quan haurà arribat l'hora
Que l'home esdevindrà un ajut de l'home,
Recordeu-nos
Amb indulgència.


----------



## nevergrown (Apr 10, 2011)

" Porque te Vas" 






jeanette porque te vas 





Pourquoi tu vis ? - Jeanette 

Hoy en mi ventana brilla el sol
Y el corazón se pone triste contemplando la ciudad
Porque te vas

Como cada noche desperté pensando en ti
Y en mi reloj todas las horas vi passar
Porque te vas

Todas las promessas de mi amor se irán contigo
Me olvidaras, me olvidaras

Junto a la estación lloraré igual que un niño
Porque te vas, porque te vas

Bajo la penumbra de un farol se dormirán
Todas las cosas que quedaron por decir se dormirán
Junto a las manillas de un reloj despejarán
Todas las horas que quedaron por vivir esperarán

Jeanette - Porque te vas





On t'a fait un monde
Trop petit
Pour tes idées,
Pour la petite des grands yeux
Écarquillés
Sur l'infini.
Tu es prisonnière de ta maison,
De tes parents,
De cet adulte qui te dit qu'il a raison
Et qui te ment
Toi, tu es née pour la folie, pour la lumière
Pour des pays
Peuplés des rois.
Et tu te demandes dans ta nuit de prisonnière
Pourquoi tu vis et où tu vas
Pourquoi tu vis et où tu vas
Tu n'as pas d'avion, ni de bateau
Pour t'en aller.
Les illusions qui restent sont un grand radeau
Qui va couler
Et pourtant tu veux de tout ton corps,
De tout ton cœur
Briser enfin le noir et blanc de ton décor
De grandes couleurs.
Toi, tu es née pour la folie, pour la lumière
Pour des pays
Peuplés des rois.
Et tu te demandes dans ta nuit de prisonnière
Pourquoi tu vis et où tu vas
Pourquoi tu vis et où tu vas
Toi, tu es née pour la folie, pour la lumière
Pour des pays
Peuplés des rois.
Et tu te demandes dans ta nuit de prisonnière
Pourquoi tu vis et où tu vas
Toi, tu es née pour la folie, pour la lumière
Pour des pays
Peuplés des rois.
Et tu te demandes dans ta nuit de prisonnière
Pourquoi tu vis et où tu vas
Pourquoi tu vis et où tu vas 






Elke Brauweiler -- Pourquoi tu vis


----------



## nevergrown (May 1, 2011)

To χιλιοστό μου μήνυμα αναγκαστικά παραπέμπει σ' ένα θεϊκό κομμάτι. (Kρίμα που δεν χρησιμοποιήται πια ο _Passé simple _στα γαλλικά!... )

*jacques Brel _ La Chanson des Vieux Amants *






Bien sûr, nous eûmes des orages
Vingt ans d'amour, c'est l'amour fol
Mille fois tu pris ton bagage
Mille fois je pris mon envol
Et chaque meuble se souvient
Dans cette chambre sans berceau
Des éclats des vieilles tempêtes
Plus rien ne ressemblait à rien
Tu avais perdu le goût de l'eau
Et moi celui de la conquête

Mais mon amour
Mon doux mon tendre mon merveilleux amour
De l'aube claire jusqu'à la fin du jour
Je t'aime encore tu sais je t'aime

Moi, je sais tous tes sortilèges
Tu sais tous mes envoûtements
Tu m'as gardé de pièges en pièges
Je t'ai perdue de temps en temps
Bien sûr tu pris quelques amants
Il fallait bien passer le temps
Il faut bien que le corps exulte
Finalement finalement
Il nous fallut bien du talent
Pour être vieux sans être adultes

Mais mon amour
Mon doux mon tendre mon merveilleux amour
De l'aube claire jusqu'à la fin du jour
Je t'aime encore tu sais je t'aime

Oh, mon amour
Mon doux mon tendre mon merveilleux amour
De l'aube claire jusqu'à la fin du jour
Je t'aime encore, tu sais, je t'aime

Et plus le temps nous fait cortège
Et plus le temps nous fait tourment
Mais n'est-ce pas le pire piège
Que vivre en paix pour des amants
Bien sûr tu pleures un peu moins tôt
Je me déchire un peu plus tard
Nous protégeons moins nos mystères
On laisse moins faire le hasard
On se méfie du fil de l'eau
Mais c'est toujours la tendre guerre

Mais mon amour
Mon doux mon tendre mon merveilleux amour
De l'aube claire jusqu'à la fin du jour
Je t'aime encore tu sais je t'aime

Oh, mon amour...
Mon doux mon tendre mon merveilleux amour
De l'aube claire jusqu'à la fin du jour
Je t'aime encore tu sais je t'aime.


*Μετάφραση στ' αγγλικά...*
Of course, we had storms
Twenty years of love, it's mad love
A thousand times, you took your luggage
A thousand times, I left the nest
And each piece of furniture remembers
In this cradleless bedroom
The old storms' fits
Nothing looked like anything
You had lost your liking for water
And I had lost mine for seduction

But my love
My sweet, my tender, my wonderful love
From the clear dawn until the end of the day
I love you still, you know, I love you

I, I know all your spells
You know all my charms
You kept me from trap to trap
I lost you from time to time
Of course, you took a few lovers
Time had to be spent
The body just has to exult
In the end, in the end
It took us much talent
To be old without being adults

But my love
My sweet, my tender, my wonderful love
From the clear dawn until the end of the day
I love you still, you know, I love you

Oh, my love
My sweet, my tender, my wonderful love
From the clear dawn until the end of the day
I love you still, you know, I love you

And the more time goes along with us
And the more time torments us
But is it not the worst trap
To live peacefully for lovers
Of course, you cry a little less early
I go off the deep end a little later
We protect less our mysteries
We let less chance do
We are wary of the waterflow
But it is still loving war

But my love
My sweet, my tender, my wonderful love
From the clear dawn until the end of the day
I love you still, you know, I love you

Oh, my love...
My sweet, my tender, my wonderful love
From the clear dawn until the end of the day
I love you still, you know, I love you



*La canzone dei vecchi amanti-P.Magoni e F.Spinetti *







Certo ci fu qualche tempesta 
anni d'amore alla follia. 
Mille volte tu dicesti basta 
mille volte io me ne andai via. 
Ed ogni mobile ricorda 
in questa stanza senza culla 
i lampi dei vecchi contrasti 
non c'era più una cosa giusta 
avevi perso il tuo calore 
ed io la febbre di conquista. 
Mio amore mio dolce meraviglioso amore 
dall'alba chiara finché il giorno muore 
ti amo ancora sai ti amo. 
So tutto delle tue magie 
e tu della mia intimità 
sapevo delle tue bugie 
tu delle mie tristi viltà. 
So che hai avuto degli amanti 
bisogna pur passare il tempo 
bisogna pur che il corpo esulti 
ma c'é voluto del talento 
per riuscire ad invecchiare senza diventare adulti. 
Mio amore mio dolce mio meraviglioso amore 
dall'alba chiara finché il giorno muore 
ti amo ancora sai ti amo. 
Il tempo passa e ci scoraggia 
tormenti sulla nostra via 
ma dimmi c'é peggior insidia 
che amarsi con monotonia. 
Adesso piangi molto dopo 
io mi dispero con ritardo 
non abbiamo più misteri 
si lascia meno fare al caso 
scendiamo a patti con la terra 
però é la stessa dolce guerra. 
Mon amour 
mon doux, mon tendre, mon merveilleux amour 
de l'aube claire jusqu'à la fin du jour 
je t'aime encore, tu sais, je t'aime.


----------



## nevergrown (May 18, 2011)

Mistinguett- Mon Homme 






Sur cette terr', ma seul' joie, mon seul bonheur
C'est mon homme.
J'ai donné tout c'que j'ai, mon amour et tout mon cœur
À mon homme
Et même la nuit,
Quand je rêve, c'est de lui,
De mon homme.
Ce n'est pas qu'il est beau, qu'il est riche ni costaud
Mais je l'aime, c'est idiot,
I'm'fout des coups
I'm'prend mes sous,
Je suis à bout
Mais malgré tout
Que voulez-vous

Je l'ai tell'ment dans la peau
Qu'j'en d'viens marteau,
Dès qu'il s'approch' c'est fini
Je suis à lui
Quand ses yeux sur moi se posent
Ça me rend tout' chose
Je l'ai tell'ment dans la peau
Qu'au moindre mot
I'm'f'rait faire n'importe quoi
J'tuerais, ma foi

J'sens qu'il me rendrait infâme
Mais je n'suis qu'un' femme
Et, j'l'ai tell'ment dans la peau ...

Pour le quitter c'est fou ce que m'ont offert
D'autres hommes.
Entre nous, voyez-vous ils ne valent pas très cher
Tous les hommes
La femm' à vrai dir'
N'est faite que pour souffrir
Par les hommes.
Dans les bals, j'ai couru, afin d'l'oublier j'ai bu
Rien à faire, j'ai pas pu
Quand i'm'dit : "Viens"
J'suis comme un chien
Y a pas moyen
C'est comme un lien
Qui me retient.

Je l'ai tell'ment dans la peau
Qu'j'en suis dingo.
Que cell' qui n'a pas aussi
Connu ceci
Ose venir la première
Me j'ter la pierre.
En avoir un dans la peau
C'est l'pir' des maux
Mais c'est connaître l'amour
Sous son vrai jour
Et j'dis qu'il faut qu'on pardonne
Quand un' femme se donne
À l'homm' qu'elle a dans la peau ...


SARA MONTIEL-- ES MI HOMBRE 






En cuanto le vi
yo me dije para mi
es mi hombre.

Solo vivo por el
mientras quiera serme fiel
ese hombre.

No puedo pasar
una noche sin pensar
en mi hombre.

Y le doy cuanto soy
lo que tengo se lo doy
a mi hombre.

Y asi estoy es un macró
un gigoló
pero no importa porque
asi le quiero yo.

Cualquier dia por Pigale
para mi mal.

O tal vez le perderé
luego no sé.

Ni lo que va a ser de mi
por que le quiero.

Solo tengo corazón
para mon homme.

Si me pega me da igual
es natural.

Que me tenga siempre asi
porque asi le quiero.

Ya no tengo corazón.

Le intento olvidar
y me dejo convidar,
por los hombres.

Pero no puede ser
porque solo soy mujer
pa' mi hombre.

Por todo Paris
busco la mirada gris
de mi hombre.

Si me ofrece su amor
le perdono lo peor
a mi hombre.

Por amor che sui consá
le'm pos te cuá
busco a mi hombre
sin saber donde andara.

Cualquier dia por Pigale
para mi mal.

O tal vez le perderé
luego no sé.

Ni lo que va a ser de mi
por que le quiero.

Solo tengo corazón
para mon homme.

Si me pega me da igual
es natural.

Que me tenga siempre asi
porque asi le quiero.

Ya no tengo corazón.


----------



## nevergrown (May 18, 2011)

Gigliola Cinquetti - La pioggia 






FRANCE GALL -L'ORAGE (stéréo) 






Gigliola Cinquetti - La Lluvia 






Gigliola Cinquetti - Regen (1969) 







"La pioggia" Korean cover - pearl sisters "rain" 






La Pioggia ( japanese version )


----------



## daeman (Jun 1, 2011)

...
*All Along the Watchtower*

*Bob Dylan *(1967)

"There must be some kind of way out of here," 
Said the joker to the thief, 
"There's too much confusion, 
I can't get no relief. 
Businessmen they drink my wine, 
Plowmen dig my earth 
None will level on the line, nobody offered his word, hey" 

"No reason to get excited," 
The thief, he kindly spoke 
"There are many here among us 
Who feel that life is but a joke 
But you and I, we've been through that 
And this is not our fate 
So let us not talk falsely now, the hour is getting late" 

All along the watchtower 
Princes kept the view 
While all the women came and went 
Barefoot servants, too 

Outside in the cold distance 
A wildcat did growl 
Two riders were approaching 
And the wind began to howl 


*Jimi Hendrix* (1968)








*Γύρω γύρω στη σκοπιά - Δημήτρης Πουλικάκος & M.G.C. *(1969)






Θα υπάρξει μια διέξοδος, είπ' ο παλιάτσος στο ληστή
γύρω μας βλέπω σύγχυση, γαλήνη δε θα βρεις
εμπόροι πίνουν το κρασί μας, κι άλλοι σκάβουν τη γη
κανένας νόμος δεν ισχύει, τα πάντα έχουν χαθεί

Δε χρειάζεται ν' ανησυχείς, ήταν τα λόγια του ληστή
βρίσκοντ' εδώ πολλοί από μας, που 'χουν γι' αστείο τη ζωή
κι ας μη μας ήτανε γραφτό, τα 'χουμε ζήσει όλ' αυτά
ας μη μιλάμε πια λοιπόν, η ώρα είν' αργά

Γύρω - γύρω στη σκοπιά, πρίγκιπες ξαγρυπνούν
καθώς γυναίκες και παιδιά, αδιάκοπα περνούν
κάπου απ' έξω μακριά, αγριόγατος βογκάει
πλησιάζουν καβαλάρηδες, τ' αγέρι λυσσομανάει



*Ο παλιάτσος κι ο ληστής - Διονύσης Σαββόπουλος *(1971)






Ήρθα τρεχάτος μέχρι εδώ
είπε ο παλιάτσος στο ληστή
κι αν σου 'χει μείνει μια σταλιά ντροπή
δώσε λιγάκι προσοχή

Έμποροι πίνουν το κρασί μας
και κλέβουνε τη γη
εσύ είσαι η μόνη μας ελπίδα
περιμένουμε να 'ρθεις

Τα παίρνεις όλα πολύ στα σοβαρά
ήταν τα λόγια του ληστή
έχουν περάσει όλ' αυτά
πάει καιρός πολύς

Εδώ επάνω στα βουνά
δεν δίνω δυάρα τσακιστή
για ό,τι έχει κερδηθεί
για ό,τι έχει πια χαθεί

Πίσω απ' του κάστρου τη σκοπιά
οι πρίγκιπες κοιτούν
καθώς γυναίκες και παιδιά
φεύγουν για να σωθούν

Κάπου έξω μακριά
ο άνεμος βογκά
ζυγώνουν καβαλάρηδες
με όπλα και σκυλιά


----------



## daeman (Jul 24, 2011)

...
Games Without Frontiers - Peter Gabriel






Jeux sans frontieres (4X)

Hans plays with Lotte, Lotte plays with Jane
Jane plays with Willi, Willi is happy again
Suki plays with Leo, Sasha plays with Britt
Adolf builds a bonfire, Enrico plays with it

Whistling tunes we hide in the dunes by the seaside
Whistling tunes we're kissing baboons in the jungle

{Refrain}
It's a knockout
If looks could kill, they probably will
In games without frontiers, war without tears
If looks could kill, they probably will
In games without frontiers, war without tears
Games without frontiers, war without tears

Jeux sans frontieres (3X)

Andre has a red flag, Chiang Ching's is blue
They all have hills to fly them on except for Lin Tai Yu
Dressing up in costumes, playing silly games
Hiding out in tree-tops shouting out rude names

Whistling tunes we hide in the dunes by the seaside
Whistling tunes we piss on the goons in the jungle

{Refrain}

Jeux sans frontieres (repeat to fade)


Spiel ohne Grenzen - Peter Gabriel






Jeux sans frontieres (4X)

Hans spielt mit Lotte, Lotte spielt mit Jane
Jane spielt mit Willi, Willi ist wieder froh
Suki spielt mit Leo, Sacha spielt mit Britt
Adolf zuendet Buecher an, Enrico macht auch mit
- krieg uns - besieg uns - wir jagen durch das Seegras
- krieg uns - besieg uns - piss auf die Fratzen im Dschungel
Bis zum Knockout

Koennten Blicke toeten, waert ihr floeten
Krieg muss man schwaenzen - Spiel ohne Grenzen
Koennten Blicke toeten, waert ihr floeten
Krieg muss man schwaenzen - Spiel ohne Grenzen
Krieg muss man schwaenzen - Spiel ohne Grenzen

Jeux sans frontieres (3X)

Andre hat 'ne rote Fahne, die von Chiang ist blau
Jeder hat 'nen Fahnenmast, nur nicht Lin Tai Pau
Wir ziehen uns Kostueme an und spielen ganz verrueckt
Ich versteck mich hoch im Baum: "ihr seid abgefickt!"
- krieg uns - besieg uns - wir jagen durch das Seegras
- krieg uns - besieg uns - piss auf die Fratzen im Dschungel
Bis zum Knockout

Koennten Blicke toeten, waert ihr floeten
Krieg muss man schwaenzen - Spiel ohne Grenzen
Koennten Blicke toeten, waert ihr floeten
Krieg muss man schwaenzen - Spiel ohne Grenzen
Krieg muss man schwaenzen - Spiel ohne Grenzen

Jeux sans frontieres


----------



## daeman (Jul 24, 2011)

...
Here Comes the Flood - Peter Gabriel & Robert Fripp






When the night shows
The signals grow on radios
All the strange things
They come and go, as early warnings
Stranded starfish have no place to hide
Still waiting for the swollen Easter tide
There's no point in direction we cannot
Even choose a side.

I took the old track
The hollow shoulder, across the waters
On the tall cliffs
They were getting older, sons and daughters
The jaded underworld was riding high
Waves of steel hurled metal at the sky
And as the nail sunk in the cloud, the rain
Was warm and soaked the crowd.

Lord, here comes the flood
We'll say goodbye to flesh and blood
If again the seas are silent
In any still alive
It'll be those who gave their island to survive
Drink up, dreamers, you're running dry.

When the flood calls
You have no home, you have no walls
In the thunder crash
You're a thousand minds, within a flash
Don't be afraid to cry at what you see
The actors gone, there's only you and me
And if we break before the dawn, they'll
Use up what we used to be.

Lord, here comes the flood
We'll say goodbye to flesh and blood
If again the seas are silent
In any still alive
It'll be those who gave their island to survive
Drink up, dreamers, you're running dry


Jetzt kommt die Flut - Peter Gabriel






Wenn die Nacht droht
der Himmel rot - das Radio
spielt das Lied dreimal
ein Paar tanzt still im leeren Saal
Ein Seestern stirbt und
stumme andre Zeichen
das Meer zeigt das Ende der Gezeiten
wo du jetzt auch stehst:
es ist die falsche Seite

Ich geh den alten Weg
die Schlucht der hohlen schrillen Töne
auf den Klippen siehst du
Töchter und erwachs'ne Söhne
die Unterwelt treibt nach oben
Stahlwogen am Himmel toben
wenn NÃ¤gel durch die Wolken schlagen
beginnt der erste von den letzten Tagen

Ja, jetzt kommt die Flut
das Ende naht von Fleisch und Blut
sind die Meere still
um dich ist nur noch Schweigen
lass dich ins dunkle Wasser gleiten
Trinkt leer, Träumer, bald ist nichts mehr

Wenn die Flut dich sucht
Schützt keine Mauer auf der Flucht
wenn der Donner schreit
spalten Blitze Seelen breit
wein nicht in diesem matten Licht
leere Bühne - hier sind
du und ich
und wenn wir dann vorm Morgen geh'n
werden andre
unsre Spur versteh'n

Ja, jetzt kommt die Flut
das Ende naht von Fleisch und Blut
sind die Meere still
um dich ist nur noch Schweigen
lass dich ins dunkle Wasser gleiten
Trinkt leer, Träumer, bald ist nichts mehr


----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2011)

...
*"Heroes"* (David Bowie/Brian Eno) - David Bowie






Με σκηνές από το _Christiane F. - Wir Kinder vom Bahnhof Zoo_.

I, I will be king
And you, you will be queen
Though nothing will drive them away
We can beat them, just for one day
We can be heroes, just for one day

And you, you can be mean
And I, I'll drink all the time
'Cause we're lovers, and that is a fact
Yes we're lovers, and that is that

Though nothing, will keep us together
We could steal time, just for one day
We can be heroes, for ever and ever
What d'you say?

I, I wish you could swim
Like the dolphins, like dolphins can swim
Though nothing, nothing will keep us together
We can beat them, for ever and ever
Oh we can be heroes, just for one day

I, I will be king
And you, you will be queen
Though nothing will drive them away
We can be heroes, just for one day
We can be us, just for one day

I, I can remember (I remember)
Standing, by the wall (by the wall)
And the guns, shot above our heads (over our heads)
And we kissed, as though nothing could fall (nothing could fall)
And the shame, was on the other side
Oh we can beat them, for ever and ever
Then we could be heroes, just for one day

We can be heroes
Just for one day
We can be heroes

We're nothing, and nothing will help us
Maybe we're lying, then you better not stay
But we could be safer, just for one day


*"Helden"* - David Bowie






Du
Könntest Du schwimmen
Wie Delphine
Delphine es tun
Niemand gibt uns eine Chance
Doch können wir siegen
Für immer und immer
Und wir sind dann Helden
Für einen Tag

Ich
Ich bin dann König
Und Du
Du Königin
Obwohl sie
Unschlagbar scheinen
Werden wir Helden
Für einen Tag
Wir sind dann wir
An diesem Tag

Ich
Ich glaub' das zu träumen
die Mauer
Im Rücken war kalt
Die Schüsse reissen die Luft
Doch wir küssen
Als ob nichts geschieht
Und die Scham fiel auf ihre Seite
Oh, wir können sie schlagen
Für alle Zeiten
Dann sind wir Helden
Nur diesen Tag

Dann sind wir Helden


*"Héros"* - David Bowie






Moi, je souhaiterais que tu nages 
Comme des dauphins, 
les dauphins savent nager 
Bien que rien 
nous gardera ensemble 
Nous les vaincrons, 
les vaincrons à jamais 
On peut être héros 
pour juste une journée 

Moi, je serai pas roi 
Et toi, tu n'seras pas reine 
Bien que rien, rien ne les chassera 
On pourrait être un héros, pour juste une journée
On pourrait être nous, pour juste une journée

Je, je me rappelle (Je me rappelle) 
Debout, près du mur (Près du mur) 
Les gardes tirant 
Au delà de nous (Au delà de nous) 
Et je t'embrassais
Comme si rien ne tombait (Rien ne tombait) 
Et la honte, est telle de l'autre côté
Oh nous les vaincrons, nous les vaincrons à jamais 
On pourrait être un héros, pour juste une journée

On peut être un héros 
Pour juste une journée

Ενδολεξιλογική διασύνδεση: Christiane F. – Wir Kinder vom Bahnhof Zoo


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 30, 2011)

Καιρό έχουμε να βάλουμε κάτι εδώ... Μια χιουμοριστική, θα μπορούσε να πεις κανείς, παραλλαγή σε ένα πολύ γνωστό κομμάτι (#47 κ. επ. στο νήμα), από την Ute Lemper:


----------



## Oneiro13 (Dec 1, 2011)

Πολύ ωραίο θέμα!:)





















Προσωπικά μου αρέσει το 4ο. Στα τούρκικα με την Goksel!:up:


----------



## daeman (Dec 29, 2011)

*Shish Kebab*

... 
Shish Kebab - Ralph Marterie 





 

Seija Lampila
 




 

Chiemi Eri 





 

The Black Albinos


----------



## Earion (Jan 11, 2012)

"*Αυτά που ρωτάς*" (*Blowing in the wind* - Bob Dylan)






Μια έντιμη και αξιοπρεπής προσπάθεια (που έπρεπε να έχει γίνει προ πολλού).
Από κάποιον που δικαιούται «δια» να ομιλεί. Και να τραγουδά.

Διασκευή και ερμηνεία: Θανάσης Γκαϊφύλλιας

Πόσες φορές ένας άνδρας πονά
προτού την αλήθεια να βρει;
Μοιάζει χαμένο πουλί στα νερά,
στεριά προτού να χαρεί. 
Πόσα κανόνια θα ηχήσουν ξανά, 
προτού τα φάει η σκουριά;

Αυτά που ρωτάς τα παίρνει ο βοριάς
τα λόγια τα παίρνει ο βοριάς.

Πόσες φορές αυτό που ζητάς,
το βλέπεις το προσπερνάς;
Πόσες φωνές τα αυτιά σου τρυπούν
και εσύ θαρρείς δεν ακούς;
Τότε θα πεις μ' αρέσει η ζωή,
δεν θέλω άλλους νεκρούς.

Αυτά που ρωτάς τα παίρνει ο βοριάς,
τα λόγια τα παίρνει ο βοριάς.

Πόσο μπορεί το βουνό να σταθεί,
στην θάλασσα πριν χαθεί;
Πόσο σκοτάδι αντέχει η ψυχή
ωσπού να χαράξει η αυγή;
Πόσοι θα πουν και τι μ' αφορά
χωρίς να νιώσουν ντροπή;

Αυτά που ρωτάς τα παίρνει ο βοριάς,
τα λόγια τα παίρνει ο βοριάς...

Από ζωντανή ηχογράφηση στο "Κύτταρο" της Αθήνας το Νοέμβριο του 2009.

Και από ένα λάιβ στη Θεσσαλονίκη
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojNad5pUORo


----------



## daeman (Mar 2, 2012)

...
Για τον φίλο που με συντρόφευε όταν έγραφα γράμματα στους φίλους, χειρόγραφα, τα παλιά τα χρόνια.
 
*L'anno che verrà* (Caro amico, ti scrivo) - Lucio Dalla






Caro amico, ti scrivo così mi distraggo un po'
e siccome sei molto lontano più forte ti scriverò.
Da quando sei partito c'è una grossa novità,
l'anno vecchio è finito ormai
ma qualcosa ancora qui non va.

Si esce poco la sera compreso quando è festa
e c'è chi ha messo dei sacchi di sabbia vicino alla finestra,
e si sta senza parlare per intere settimane,
e a quelli che hanno niente da dire
del tempo ne rimane.

Ma la televisione ha detto che il nuovo anno
porterà una trasformazione
e tutti quanti stiamo già aspettando
sarà tre volte Natale e festa tutto il giorno,
ogni Cristo scenderà dalla croce
anche gli uccelli faranno ritorno.

Ci sarà da mangiare e luce tutto l'anno,
anche i muti potranno parlare
mentre i sordi già lo fanno.

E si farà l'amore ognuno come gli va,
anche i preti potranno sposarsi
ma soltanto a una certa età,
e senza grandi disturbi qualcuno sparirà,
saranno forse i troppo furbi
e i cretini di ogni età.

Vedi, caro amico, cosa ti scrivo e ti dico
e come sono contento
di essere qui in questo momento,
vedi, vedi, vedi, vedi,
vedi, caro amico, cosa si deve inventare
per poterci ridere sopra,
per continuare a sperare.

_E se quest'anno poi passasse in un istante,
vedi, amico mio
come diventa importante
che in questo istante ci sia anch'io.
_
_L'anno che sta arrivando tra un anno passerà
io mi sto preparando è questa la novità_ 


*Ο χρόνος που μετράει* (Καλέ μου φίλε, σου γράφω) - Διονύσης Σαββόπουλος 






Καλέ μου φίλε, σου γράφω για να παρηγορηθώ
και εξ αιτίας της απόστασής μας, τρελά να εξηγηθώ
Μα από τότε που λείπεις, παρατήρησα ξανά
πως ο γέρο-χρόνος έφυγε μα κάτι ακόμα εδώ δεν προχωρά

Σπανίως βγαίνουμε έξω κι ας είναι και γιορτές
Αρκετοί σωριάζουν σάκους με άμμο στα παράθυρα και τις σκεπές
Άλλος πάλι σωπαίνει για βδομάδες σα νεκρός
κι όσοι δεν έχουν κάτι τις να πούνε τους περισσεύει και καιρός

Μα η μικρή οθόνη μας είπε για τη νέα χρονιά
έναν ανασχηματισμό ευρύ που καρτερούμε πώς και τι
Θα 'χουμε, λέει, Χριστούγεννα και καρναβάλια καθ' εκάστη
Κάθε Χριστούλης θα κατέβει απ' το σταυρό
και τα πουλάκια θα επιστρέψουν στο άστυ

Θα έχει φαγοπότι και φως όλο το χρόνο
θα βγάζουν λόγο και οι μουγκοί γιατί οι κουφοί μιλούσαν μόνο
Θα επιτραπεί ο έρως όπως τον θέλει ο καθείς
θα παντρευτούν και οι καλόγεροί μας μα κατόπιν δοκιμής

Και ως δια μαγείας θα εξαφανιστούν
κάτι κρετίνοι, κάτι απαίσιοι που μας ταλαιπωρούν
Βλέπεις, αδερφέ μου, τι σου αραδιάζω, ακριβέ μου;
Μα εδώ κοντεύω να φλιπάρω! Έστω σαν όνειρο αν το πάρω!

Βλέπεις, βλέπεις, βλέπεις, βλέπεις, βλέπεις, κύριέ μου, παραμιλάω, τρεκλίζω
γελάω μ' όλα τα εφέ μου και συνεχίζω να ελπίζω
_Μα αν ο χρόνος ήταν μόνο για μιαν ώρα, κάτι σαν κομήτης
πόσο σκληρό γίνεται τώρα καθώς χανόμαστε μαζί της

Ο χρόνος που μετράει σε λίγο δεν θα είναι εδώ
θα τον φάω ή θα με φάει, αυτά είχα να σου πω
_


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 26, 2012)

Άλλα ψάχνεις, άλλα βρίσκεις, άσε το εδώ να υπάρχει.

*Nur diese eine Schwalbe* (Barbara Kellermann, 2010)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 18, 2012)

_Μυλαίδη Δαρβανβίλλη_, κατά πώς ταιριάζει στην πιο πάνω εκτέλεση (τραγούδι αφιερωμένο σε τρένα, λέδες και μυλαίδες).

Πολύ πριν γίνει Yusuf Islam, o Steven Demetre Georgiou, γνωστός τότε ως Cat Stevens, έγραψε το 1970 το τραγούδι για την Patti D'Arbanville, με την οποία ήταν ερωτευμένος. Το τραγούδι _My Lady d'Arbanville_ έγινε κλασικό (και παρτιαγαπημένο στις αρχές των σέβεντιζ, already two score years ago), με αποτέλεσμα να το περιλάβει αμέσως η Δαλιδά για το γαλλικό κάβερ.

_Cat Stevens:_






_Dalida:_






Στο νέτι βρήκα και μια καταστροφική γερμανική βερσιόν, επίσης του 1970, από το ντουέτο Adam & Eve, με τίτλο _Maria Isabel_ (!):


----------



## nickel (Nov 19, 2012)

Σας έχω δωράκι και κάτι σπάνιο. Το τραγούδι για την Πάτι το τραγούδησε και ο Έλτον Τζον όταν ήταν σχετικά άγνωστος ακόμα και τραγουδούσε πού και πού για εκείνες τις φτηνιάρικες συλλογές του είδους «Μεγάλες επιτυχίες του 1970», που τις αγοράζεις μπιρ παρά και πας να τις ακούσεις στο σπίτι και ανακαλύπτεις ότι δεν είναι οι πρωτότυπες που αγάπησες αλλά ότι τις τραγουδούν κάποιοι άγνωστοι τραγουδιστές που καλύτερα να είχαν γίνει νηπιαγωγοί. Ο Έλτον στη συγκεκριμένη εκτέλεση είναι εξαίρεση: μπορεί να μην ξεπερνά την αξεπέραστη εκτέλεση του Στίβεν, αλλά καταλαβαίνεις ότι έχει αξία το μέταλλο της φωνής του. (Τα τραγούδια εκείνης της εποχής τα βρίσκεις σήμερα συγκεντρωμένα στο άλμπουμ _Legendary Covers Album_.)

Lady d'Arbanville τραγουδισμένο από τον Έλτον Τζον


----------



## daeman (Jan 16, 2014)

daeman said:


> για την Αλίκη
> 
> _White Rabbit _- Jefferson Airplane
> 
> ...



*γαλλικά*: La Justice - Les Intrigantes (Κεμπέκ, 1967)








*αραβικά*: White Rabbit - Mayssa Karaa (2013)


----------



## daeman (Jan 20, 2014)

...
Hello Goodbye - The Beatles







Hello Goodbye (français, 1968) - Les Intrigantes


----------



## Earion (Jan 24, 2014)

*Karel Gott* (Το αηδόνι της Πράγας) «Rot und schwarz» : (Paint it Black, 1969). Original version: The Rolling Stones


----------



## nickel (Jan 24, 2014)

Άντε και σε μια γλώσσα που καταλαβαίνουμε. Marie Laforet: _Marie Douceur/Marie Colere_. Η σελίδα στο YouTube έχει και τους στίχους.


----------



## daeman (Jan 24, 2014)

...
Άντε και σε άλλη μια γλώσσα που οι περισσότεροι δεν καταλαβαίνουμε, την ουκρανική:






"Зафарбую чорним". Переклад українською пісні Міка Джаггера та гурту "The Rolling Stones"

"Paint it Black". Translated into the Ukrainian language by "Kamyaniy Gist" band from Kyiv, 2012


*Зафарбую чорним*

Свої червоні двері зафарбую чорним
Ніяких інших кольорів, а тільки чорний
Бачу дівчат, вони гуляють в платтях літніх
Я відвернуся, доки темрява не зникне

Бачу потік машин і всі машини чорні
Любов не з’явиться не завтра не сьогодні
Бачу людей і вони всі відводять погляд
Щодня одне й те ж саме виникає поряд

Дивлюся в себе й бачу моє серце чорне
Мої червоні двері теж вже вкриті чорним
Мабуть я зникну й не повернуся ніколи
Так важко жити коли чорне все навколо

Блакитним вже не буде те зелене море
І я не знаю, чи це станеться с тобою
Якщо на захід я дивитимуся пильно
З коханою до ранку будемо ми вільні

Свої червоні двері зафарбую чорним
Ніяких інших кольорів, а тільки чорний
Бачу дівчат, вони гуляють в платтях літніх
Я відвернуся, доки темрява не зникне
Εκεί το Paint It Black, μπόνους από τους Feelies, κι επειδή εκείνο το βίντεο δεν υπάρχει πια (θα το ξαναβρώ όμως), 
Eric Burdon & War λάιβ το 1970 σε εκπομπή της γερμανικής τηλεόρασης, Paint It Black Suite με μπόνους μια εκδοχή λατίνο μουσικά, όχι ισπανόφωνη όμως αλλά με κάτι λατινοψελλίσματα του Έρικ, Pintelo Negro II:





a. "Black on Black in Black"
b. "Paint It Black I"
c. "Laurel and Hardy"
d. "Pintelo Negro II" (Spanish version)
e. "P. C. 3"
f. "Black Bird"
g. "Paint It Black III"﻿


----------



## daeman (Jan 24, 2014)

...
Άντε και σε άλλη μια γλώσσα που πολλοί καταλαβαίνουμε, την ιταλική. 

Tutto nero από την Caterina Caselli, του 1966, με στίχους μεταφρασμένους από τον Luciano Beretta:






Di notte il cielo senza stelle è tutto nero
Così il mio cuore fino all'ultimo pensiero
Non ha più colore la mia vita senza di te
C'è un'eterna notte disperata dentro di me

Son nere le pareti bianche della stanza
dov'è la luce che fa bella l'esistenza
Chi mi viene incontro per le strade guarda e non sa
che per il mio sguardo anche il sole nero sarà

E come un bimbo appena nato cerca il mondo
io cerco il bene che ho perduto e stò piangendo
Affrontar la vita, se mi manchi, come farò
se la bianca aurora del mattino nera vedrò

L'inchiostro nero è diventato verde mare
da quando so che non potrai più ritornare
Ogni giorno l'ora del tramonto sempre sarà
Il mio mondo è nero com'è nera l'oscurità

Di notte il cielo senza stelle è tutto nero
Così il mio cuore fino all'ultimo pensiero
Non ha più colore la mia vita senza di te
C'è un'eterna notte disperata dentro di me

E come un bimbo appena nato cerca il mondo
io cerco il bene che ho perduto e stò piangendo


Και το σχετικό απόσπασμα από την ταινία _*Perdono*_ του 1966, ένα musicarello, είδος νεανικού μιούζικαλ όπου πρωταγωνιστούσαν δημοφιλείς στη νεολαία Ιταλοί τραγουδιστές με σκοπό την προώθηση του πιο πρόσφατου δίσκου τους, μαζί με συνήθως κωμικούς ηθοποιούς.









Στα ιταλικά έχουμε και το *As Tears Go By* (με τίτλο [URL="http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?5797-%CE%9C%CE%B5%CF%84%CE%B1%CF%86%CF%81-%CE%AC%CF%83%CE%BC%CE%B1%CF%84%CE%B1-%CE%A4%CE%B1-%CF%80%CE%BF%CE%BB%CF%85%CE%B3%CE%BB%CF%89%CF%83%CF%83%CE%BF%CF%84%CF%81%CE%B1%CE%B3%CE%BF%CF%85%CE%B4%CE%B9%CF%83%CE%BC%CE%AD%CE%BD%CE%B1&p=76219&viewfull=1#post76219"]_Con le mie lacrime cosi_)[/URL] από τους ίδιους τους Stones (ή μάλλον από το δίδυμο Τζάγκερ και Ρίτσαρντς με την Ορχήστρα Mike Leander), σε ένα ιταλικό σινγκλ του 1966.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 24, 2014)

Άντε, και στα πορτογαλικά: Os Baobás - Pintada de Preto (Paint It Black)


----------



## daeman (Feb 21, 2014)

...
Το 1969, ο Ντέιβιντ Μπόουι ηχογραφεί το τραγούδι Space Oddity που κυκλοφορεί σε σινγκλ και στον δεύτερο δίσκο του με τίτλο_ David Bowie _και γίνεται τόσο δημοφιλές που το άλμπουμ κυκλοφορεί ξανά με τον τίτλο του τραγουδιού και παραμένει έτσι για πολλά χρόνια (στο ΗΒ, ενώ στις ΗΠΑ βγήκε με τίτλο _Man of Words/Man of Music_), μέχρι την επανακυκλοφορία του το 2009 οπότε και επανέρχεται ο αρχικός του τίτλος. Λίγο νωρίτερα, το έχει προσθέσει την τελευταία στιγμή στην ημίωρη διαφημιστική ταινία με τίτλο _Love You Till Tuesday,_ η οποία, επειδή δεν βρέθηκαν αγοραστές, καταχωνιάζεται μέχρι το 1984 που κυκλοφόρησε σε βιντεοκασέτα (και ξανά το 2005 σε DVD). Επειδή την κλασική εκτέλεση από το σινγκλ και το LP την έχουμε ποστάρει αρκετές φορές στη Λεξιλογία, ιδού η πρώτη ηχογράφησή του από την παραπάνω ταινία, όπου ο Μπόουι υποδύεται και τον επισμηναγό Τομ και τον σύνδεσμό του στο Κέντρο Ελέγχου:







Το σινγκλ κυκλοφορεί στην Ιταλία το Σεπτέμβριο του 1969, αλλά οι υπεύθυνοι της εταιρείας, επειδή φοβούνται μήπως βγει κάποια εκτέλεση στα ιταλικά από άλλους και χάσουν έσοδα, παραγγέλνουν στον Ιταλό στιχουργό Μογκόλ (ο οποίος, μεταξύ άλλων, έγραφε στίχους και για τον Αντριάνο Τσελεντάνο, τον Λούτσιο Μπατίστι και την Κατερίνα Κασέλι που έχουμε παραπάνω, κι έχει μεταφράσει στα ιταλικά και άλλες γνωστές διεθνείς επιτυχίες) να γράψει στίχους για τη μελωδία του Space Oddity, ώστε να το ηχογραφήσει ο ίδιος ο Μπόουι σε 45άρι για να προωθήσει την κυκλοφορία του άλμπουμ στην Ιταλία. 
Ο Μογκόλ, αντί να μεταφέρει το υποβλητικό σκηνικό στα ιταλικά, αποφασίζει να το κάνει ένα ερωτικό τραγούδι με τίτλο Ragazzo Solo, Ragazza Sola (Νέος μόνος, νέα μόνη) που απέχει έτη φωτός από το πρωτότυπο, στιχουργικά. Ηχογραφείται στις 20 Δεκεμβρίου 1969 με παραγωγό και σύμβουλο του Μπόουι για την ιταλική προφορά τον Κλάουντιο Φάμπι και κυκλοφορεί το Φεβρουάριο του 1970:





David Bowie – Vocals, Guitar, Stylophone / Herbie Flowers – Bass / Terry Cox – Drums / Rick Wakeman – Mellotron
String Section (unnamed)

La mia mente ha preso il volo
Un pensiero, uno solo
Io cammino mentre dorme la città

I suoi occhi nella notte
Fanali bianchi nella notte
Una voce che mi parla, chi sarà?

Dimmi ragazzo solo dove vai,
Perché tanto dolore?
Hai perduto senza dubbio un grande amore
Ma di amori e' tutta piena la città,

No ragazza sola, no no no
Stavolta sei in errore
Non ho perso solamente un grande amore
Ieri sera ho perso tutto con lei.

Ma lei
I colori della vita
Dei cieli blu
Una come lei non la troverò mai più

Ora ragazzo solo dove andrai
La notte e' un grande mare
Se ti serve la mia mano per nuotare
Grazie ma stasera io vorrei morire

Perché sai negli occhi miei
C'e' un angelo, un angelo
Che ormai non vola più 
Che ormai non vola più
Che ormai non vola più

C'e' lei
I colori della vita
Dei cieli blu
Una come lei non la troverò mai più


Το ίδιο με μετάφραση των ιταλικών στίχων στα αγγλικά:







Στο μεταξύ, πριν προλάβει να κυκλοφορήσει το ιταλικό σινγκλ του Μπόουι, τέλη του 1969 ένα ιταλικό συγκρότημα έχει ήδη βγάλει σε σινγκλ τη δική του εκτέλεση με τους στίχους του Μογκόλ, οι Computers:







Την επόμενη χρονιά, στην Ιταλία ηχογραφείται μια διασκευή του Space Oddity με ιταλικούς στίχους με μεγαλύτερο σεβασμό στους αρχικούς απ' ό,τι οι αγαπησιάρικοι παραπάνω (που χρησίμεψαν όμως στο _Io e te_ του Μπερτολούτσι το 2012), από το συγκρότημα I Giganti με τίτλο Corri uomo corri (Run, man, run), τους οποίους δυστυχώς δεν βρήκα (και δεν μπορώ βέβαια να καταγράψω εξ ακοής από τα ιταλικά):







Για το Space Oddity δεν χρειάζονται συστάσεις ούτε άλλες αναλύσεις (παρεμπιπτόντως, «we know Major Tom's a junkie» έλεγε ο ίδιος ο Δούκας μειδιώντας στο Ashes To Ashes), οπότε θυμίζω μόνο κάτι πρόσφατο: το πρώτο μουσικό βίντεο κλιπ που γυρίστηκε στο διάστημα ήταν γι' αυτό το τραγούδι, ευνόητα με ελαφρώς παραλλαγμένους τους αρχικούς στίχους από τον Καναδό αστροναύτη Κρις Χάντφιλντ που το έπαιξε στην κιθάρα και το τραγούδησε στον Διεθνή Διαστημικό Σταθμό το Μάιο του 2013 (και το οποίο έχουμε εις διπλούν: εκεί το Μάιο που πρωτοκυκλοφόρησε κι εκεί το Δεκέμβριο που μ' έπιασε κι εμένα η πανξουτονίτιδα και το ξανάβαλα χωρίς να ψάξω πρώτα αν το έχουμε ήδη).


----------



## daeman (Feb 22, 2014)

...
Mια κι έπιασα τον Δούκα και τα ιταλικά, παρότι δεν έχει θέση στα μεταφρ-άσματα, Volare από το _Absolute Beginners_:






Βελτιώθηκε καθόλου η προφορά του μετά από 17 χρόνια;


----------



## daeman (Mar 21, 2014)

...
Ας ερχόσουν για λίγο - Δανάη Στρατηγοπούλου






Μουσική: Μιχάλης Σουγιούλ, στίχοι: Μίμης Τραϊφόρος

Πού να 'σαι αλήθεια το βράδυ αυτό
που είμαι μόνος, μα τόσο μόνος
και που μαζί μου παίζουν κρυφτό
πότε η θλίψη και πότε ο πόνος

Πού να 'σαι αλήθεια το βράδυ αυτό
που με χτυπάει τ' άγριο τ' αγέρι
να 'ρθεις και μ' ένα φιλί καυτό
να με γεμίσεις με καλοκαίρι

Ας ερχόσουν για λίγο
μοναχά για ένα βράδυ
να γεμίσεις με φως
το φριχτό μου σκοτάδι
και στα δυο σου τα χέρια
να με σφίξεις ζεστά
ας ερχόσουν για λίγο
κι ας χανόσουν μετά

Πού να 'σαι να 'ρθεις το βράδυ αυτό
σ' αυτούς τους δρόμους που σ' αγαπούνε
το ντουετάκι τους το γνωστό
τα βήματά μας να ξαναπούνε

Πού να 'σαι να 'ρθεις το βράδυ αυτό
που 'γινε φύλλο ξερό η ελπίδα
να 'ρθεις κοντά μου να φυλαχτώ
από του πόνου την καταιγίδα

Ας ερχόσουν για λίγο
μοναχά για ένα βράδυ
να γεμίσεις με φως
το φριχτό μου σκοτάδι
και στα δυο σου τα χέρια
να με σφίξεις ζεστά
ας ερχόσουν για λίγο
κι ας χανόσουν μετά

Ven conmigo mi amor - Tsumani's Wrong






Ερμηνεία: Σοφία Πάτση / Διασκευή - Ενορχήστρωση, κλασική κιθάρα: Σταύρος Τσουμάνης / Κοντραμπάσο ~ Δημήτρης Σίντος Τύμπανα ~ Άκης Γκοράκης / Τρομπέτα ~ Άγγελος Καλοτραπέζης / Βιολί ~ Στέφανος Σεκέρογλου
Απόδοση στην ισπανική γλώσσα ~ Daniel Trujillo

En esta noche te busco yo
Inquieto, insomne, y solitario
Y a escondidas juegan, amor
Dolor y pena de vez en cuando

En esta noche te busco yo
Espero un viento que sopla fuerte
Y me da un beso de compasión
Llena mi vida de ardiente estío

Ven conmigo mi amor
Aunque sea solo una noche
Y llena de luz
Mis tinieblas fatales
Y con brazos muy fuertes
Abrazados los dos
Ven conmigo mi amor
Aunque me sueltes después

En esta noche donde estarás
En los caminos que aman tus pasos
En esas calles reconocidas
Donde por fin nos uniremos

En esta noche donde estarás
Que la esperanza se ha derrumbado
Me protegía como hoja seca
De la tormenta del dolor puro

Ven conmigo mi amor
Aunque sea solo una noche
Y llena de luz
Mis tinieblas fatales
Y con brazos muy fuertes
Abrazados los dos
Ven conmigo mi amor
Aunque me sueltes después


----------



## daeman (Jun 8, 2014)

...
Αν θυμηθείς τ' όνειρό μου - Γιοβάνα






Στίχοι: Νίκος Γκάτσος, μουσική: Μίκης Θεοδωράκης

Στην αγκαλιά μου κι απόψε σαν άστρο κοιμήσου
δεν απομένει στον κόσμο ελπίδα καμιά
τώρα που η νύχτα κεντά με φιλιά το κορμί σου
μέτρα τον πόνο κι άσε με μόνο στην ερημιά

Αν θυμηθείς τ' όνειρό μου
σε περιμένω να 'ρθεις
μ' ένα τραγούδι του δρόμου να 'ρθεις όνειρό μου
το καλοκαίρι που λάμπει τ' αστέρι με φως να ντυθείς


The Honeymoon Song - The Beatles sing Theodorakis






I never knew that a day like today lay before us
I've got the sun in my heart and my heart's in the sun
Skies are as bright as your eyes
The horizon is open
Love is the ceiling
Feelings are reeling
Free as the air

Forever on and forever
Forever on side by side
Who ever knew that we two could be free as we'd fancy?
Fancy is free
But are we who are bound to each other by love?
To each other by love


Paul McCartney: vocals, bass / John Lennon: rhythm guitar / George Harrison: lead guitar / Ringo Starr: drums
Recorded: 16 July 1963 / Producer: Terry Henebery / Released: 30 November 1994 (UK), 5 December 1994 (US)
Available on: Live At The BBC

The Beatles recorded the theme tune to the 1959 film _Luna De Miel (Honeymoon)_ for the BBC radio show _Pop Go The Beatles_.

The song was written by Greek composer Mikis Theodorakis, perhaps best known for his 1964 score for _Zorba The Greek_. 
The English-language lyrics were by William Sansom.

_Luna de Miel _– known as _Honeymoon _in many English-speaking countries – was based in part on the ballet _El Amor Brujo_ by Gregorio Martí­nez Sierra. It was made in 1959 by British director-writer Michael Powell, and repeatedly featured the title theme song.
The Honeymoon Song was popularised by Marino Marini and his Quartet. The song appealed to Paul McCartney, who was a big fan of kitsch cinematic showtunes – he also sang A Taste Of Honey and Till There Was You, establishing a reputation as a wholesome balladeer in the process.

"The Honeymoon Song was Marino Marini, an Italian and his backing group. They used to appear on telly and the greatest thing about them was they had a volume pedal! The Honeymoon Song wasn’t a big hit but I liked it, thought it was a nice tune. I was the force behind that, the others thought it was a real soppy idea, which I can see now!"
​Paul McCartney
The Complete Beatles Recording Sessions, Mark Lewisohn​
​The Beatles recorded The Honeymoon song just once, for the eighth edition of the _Pop Go The Beatles_ radio show. It was taped on 16 July 1963 at the BBC Paris Studio, London, and first broadcast on 6 August.

In 1969 Paul McCartney produced Mary Hopkin’s recording of The Honeymoon Song, which appeared on her début album, _Postcard _– the fifth long player released in the UK by The Beatles’ Apple Records.

~ The Beatles Bible


----------



## daeman (Jun 9, 2014)

...
Ασφαλώς, καθώς ουδείς άσφαλτος :-\, ουδείς απρόσβλητος από την πανξουτονίτιδα: το αποπάνω το έχει ξαναβάλει ο Δόκτορας στο #53, πριν από τέσσερα χρόνια. Μάλλον θέλει κι εδώ ένα ευρετήριο.


----------



## daeman (Jul 4, 2014)

...
4th of July, Asbury Park (Sandy) - Bruce Springsteen





_The Wild, The Innocent and The E Street Shuffle

_Sandy, the fireworks are hailin' over Little Eden tonight
Forcin' a light into all those stony faces left stranded on this warm July
Down in the town, the Circuit's full of switchblade lovers, so fast, so shiny, so sharp
As the wizards play down on Pinball Way on the boardwalk way past dark
And the boys from the casino dance with their shirts open like Latin lovers on the shore
Chasin' all them silly New York virgins by the score

And Sandy, the aurora is rising behind us
This pier lights our carnival life forever
Oh, love me tonight, for I may never see you again
Hey, Sandy girl
My, my, baby

Now, the greasers, ah, they tramp the streets or get busted for sleeping on the beach all night
Them boys in their high heels, ah, Sandy, their skins are so white
And me, I just got tired of hangin' in them dusty arcades, bangin' them pleasure machines
Chasin' the factory girls underneath the boardwalk where they all promise to unsnap their jeans
And you know that tilt-a-whirl down on the south beach drag
I got on it last night and my shirt got caught
And they kept me spinning, babe, didn't think I'd ever get off

Oh, Sandy, the aurora is rising behind us
This pier lights our carnival life on the water
Runnin', laughin' 'neath the boardwalk, ah, with the boss's daughter
I remember, Sandy, girl
Na, na, na, na, na, baby

Sandy, that waitress I was seeing lost her desire for me
I spoke with her last night, she said she won't set herself on fire for me anymore
She worked that joint under the boardwalk, she was always the girl you saw boppin' down the beach with the radio
The kids say last night she was dressed like a star in one of them cheap little seaside bars, and I saw her parked with lover boy out on the Kokomo
Did you hear the cops finally busted Madame Marie for tellin' fortunes better than they do
For me this boardwalk life is through, babe
You ought to quit this scene too

Sandy, the aurora is rising behind us
This pier lights our carnival life forever
Oh, love me tonight and I promise I'll love you forever
Oh, I mean it, Sandy, girl
My, my, my, my, my baby
Yeah, I promise, Sandy, girl
Sha, la, la, la, la, baby


Sanna, (Nyårsafton Åre 1983) (Sandy) - Ulf Lundell






Sanna, raketerna far ver sjn i natt
Skogen exploderar
och bergen str tysta som alltid
dom vet hur man hller sej fr skratt
Men nere p dansgolvet finns ingen hejd
allt mste gras nu innan ret r slut

Och bandet spelar Take me in your arms
och hela hotellet luktar adrenalin och krut
Du sover och vad du drmmer om
Vet du bara sjlv
Sanna, jag nskar jag vore som du
S liten som du, s stor som du igen
bara fr en dag

h, Sanna, snart dansar du
ut i din nyrsnatt
Vacker som f
r jag med dej d med min nyrshatt
p sned i grnat hr, nr du r nitton r
Sanna, drm om mej i natt
Drm att jag r dr

Sanna, vi ska sitta i Paris i maj med ost
och brd och vin
Pojkarna ska vissla
och jag ska hojta t dem
tills dom stnger av sina katolska grin
Fr vill dom ha dej
fr dom visa att dom tror
p fantasi, kan prata kull en byrkrat
Att dom trs slss fr sin sak
ocks nr mrkret faller
att dom har nrmare till krlek n hat
Men du gr som du vill
och det r lng hrifrn
Stanna kvar s lnge du kan 
i ditt barndomsland
du mste lmna det en dag
och flja linjen i din hand

Sanna, om du inte fanns vem behvde mej?
Hycklarna, lskarna, spelarna, drarna
som ddar mej?
Fr dej finns jag till
fr dej finns den krlek jag knner
Sanna, drm om mej i natt
Drm om mej i natt

Sanna, vad du n hr, vad du n ser
vad du n kan bli utsatt fr
Kom till mej fort och se mej som jag r
Kom och se vad jag egentligen gr
Jag skriver, jag sjunger
jag skriker, jag skrlar
Sanna, jag vill leva innan jag dr
En dag ska du st brevid mej i solen och
veta vad det r jag slagits fr
Och ocks du mste slss och streta emot
om du vill ha din frihet kvar
Lt inge


----------



## daeman (Jul 31, 2014)

...
_*Kâtibim *_("the clerk"), or *Üsküdar'a Gider İken*, is a Turkish folk song about a woman and her clerk traveling to Üsküdar. 
The tune is a famous Istanbul türkü.

Από ξένο τόπο + Αυτός που σέρνει το χορό - _Πολίτικη ζυγιά_





Κατερίνα Παπαδοπούλου: φωνή, Σωκράτης Σινόπουλος: πολίτικη λύρα, Χρίστος Τσιαμούλης: ούτι

Από ξένο τόπο κι απ' αλαργινό
ήρθ' ένα κορίτσι δώδεκα χρονώ
Έχει μαύρα μάτια και σγουρά μαλλιά
και στο μάγουλό της, φως μου, έχει μιαν ελιά

Δε μου τη χαρίζεις, δε μου την πουλάς
την ελίτσα που 'χεις και με τυραννάς;
Δε σου τη χαρίζω, δε σου την πουλώ
μόν' θα την κρατήσω, φως μου, να σε τυραννώ


Τουρκικά: Uska Dara (A Turkish Tale) - Eartha Kitt





The 1978 disco song "Rasputin" by Boney M uses part of the melody of "Kâtibim", and mimics the line "Oh! those Turks" (as "Oh! those Russians") at the end of the song.


Spoiler



Üsküdar'a gider iken aldi da bir yagmur
Üsküdar'a gider iken aldi da bir yagmur 
Kâtibimin setresi uzun, etegi çamur
Kâtip uykudan uyanmis, gözleri mahmur
Kâtip benim, ben kâtibin, ele karisir?
Kâtibime siter eter faltu ne güzel yarasir

Uskadara is a little town in Turkey
And in the old days, many women had male secretaries
Oh, well, that's Turkey

Üsküdar'a gider iken bir mendil buldum
Mendilimin içine lokum doldurdum

They take a trip from Uskadara in the rain
And on the way they fall in love
He's wearing a stiff collar
In a full dress suit
She looks at him longingly through her veil
And casually feeds him candy
Oh, those Turks

Kâtibimi arar iken yanimda buldum
Kâtip benim, ben kâtibin, el ne karisir?
Kâtibime kolali da gömlek ne güzel yarasir

Kâtibimi arar iken yanimda buldum
Kâtip benim, ben kâtibin, el ne karisir?
Kâtibime kolali da gömlek ne güzel yarasir


Χωρίς λόγια: Sacred Shabbat (_An Ancient Muse_) - Loreena McKennitt





Music credited to Loreena McKennitt... 



Freeway To Üsküdar - Brooklyn Funk Essentials






Στο δρόμο για το Σκούταρι.


----------



## daeman (Aug 1, 2014)

...
Üsküdar'a gider iken - Safiye Ayla








Spoiler



Üsküdar'a gider iken aldı da bir yağmur
Kâtibimin setresi uzun eteği çamur
Kâtip uykudan uyanmış gözleri mahmur

Kâtip benim ben kâtibin el ne karışır
Kâtibime kolalı da gömlek ne güzel yaraşır

Üsküdar`a gider iken bir mendil buldum
Mendilimin içine lokum doldurdum
Kâtibimi arar iken yanımda buldum

Kâtip benim ben kâtibin el ne karışır
Kâtibime kolalı da gömlek ne güzel yaraşır


Από ξένο τόπο - Καίτη Γκρέι, Μάρκος Βαμβακάρης







Üsküdara - Jordi Savall at the Trinitatis church in Copenhagen





Jordi Savall, lira da gamba, fidel, rebab and musical lead | Lior Elmaleh, song | Nedyalko Nedyalkov, kaval | Haig Sarikouyoumdjian, duduk | Driss el Maloumi, oud | Hakan Gungor, qanun | Dimitri Psonis, santur, moresca | Pedro Estevan, percussion


Uskudar - Herbie Mann







Ιαπωνικά: おおたか静流　ÜSKÜDAR'A GÍDERÍKEN／ウスクダラ






From Sizzle Ohtaka's "Serenade" album, recorded in Istanbul, Turkey, in 2008.


Ishq Kinara + Üsküdar'a Gider Iken - Zoe Viccaji and Sumru Ağıryürüyen (στο Πακιστάν)





http://vimeo.com/82482560

Singer: Zoe Viccaji
Featuring: Sumru Ağıryürüyen
Language: Urdu & Turkish

In connecting musical roots, Zoe Viccaji brings her version of a melody that has traveled across the globe in many forms to now be presented as ‘Ishq Kinara’. She had heard the song in its Turkish equivalent – ‘Üsküdar'a Gider İken’ - and upon delving into the origin of the song, was inspired by not only the melody but the universality of its tune in the way that it has been reinvented in many different cultures across the globe. 

Given the driving inspiration behind Zoe’s connection with the melody was in her Turkish experience of the song, the composition was bridged with the vocals of Sumru Ağıryürüyen bringing the traditional Turkish song to the fold lending a link to its root. Sumru states that while ‘Üsküdar’a Gider İken’ stems from the old, Anatolian neighborhood of Üsküdar in Istanbul, the Turkish version’s roots connect even further to several other countries - Bosnia, Scotland and beyond. 

This fact was further confirmed by members of L’Orchestra di Piazza Vittorio in Rome, Italy, who had heard versions of the same melody. The Turkish version of the song primarily dealt with the theme of the despair caused by Loss in the name of Love, however Zoe, in connecting with the song personally, lyrically made her version about the idea of independence and self-realization in the name of Loss. ‘Ishq Kinara’ talks of the last moment of vulnerability as a relationship is severed, and looks on to being complete within one’s Self after the Loss. With an upbeat mixed canvas of instrumentation from Italy, Turkey, Morocco and Pakistan, the song becomes Pakistan’s version of the mysterious melody.

L'Orchestra di Piazza Vittorio
MARIO TRONCO (Italy): Artistic Director, EMANUELE BULTRINI (Italy): Guitars, PEPPE D’ARGENZIO (Italy): Sax, 
ERNESTO LOPEZ MATURELL (Cuba): Drums, OMAR LOPEZ VALLE (Cuba): Trumpet, PINO PECORELLI (Italy): Basses,
LEANDRO PICCIONI (Italy): Piano and Keyboards, PAP YERI SAMB (Senegal): Percussion, RAUL SCEBBA (Argentina): Percussion
KAW DIALY MADI SISSOKO (Senegal): Kora, ZIAD TRABELSI (Tunisia): Oud

Babar Ali Khanna: Dholak, Göksel Baktagir: Kanun, Kamran ‘Mannu’ Zafar: Bass, Hassan El Khouni: Darbooka 
Dhol Group: Babar Ali Khanna, Zeeshan Haider, Irfan Ali, Salman Javed
Backing Vocal: Rachel Viccaji


----------



## Marinos (Aug 1, 2014)

Αγνώστου πατρός


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 1, 2014)

Μα τι πλάκα έχουν τα σχόλια στα γιουτουμπίδια: Αυτό είναι τούρκικο! Αυτό είναι σέρβικο! Αυτό είναι ελληνικό! Αυτό είναι...


----------



## daeman (Aug 1, 2014)

Marinos said:


> Αγνώστου πατρός



Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το λίνκι! :)

Μακάρι να το 'χα βρει πριν κολλήσω να ψάχνω με τις ώρες, γιατί κάτι σαν αυτό που περιγράφει εκεί έπαθα κι εγώ, τέσσερα χρόνια αργότερα:



ροβυθέ said:


> Επειδή ... ακούω διάφορα ξενιτεμένα άσματα και με απασχολούν ιστοριούλες ξένων, σκαλίζοντας το youtube με αντίστοιχα keyword (αν και κάτι άλλο έψαχνα) έπεσα ξανά στο "Από ξένο τόπο".
> ...
> Πέρασα τις τελευταίες μέρες ακούγοντας το κομμάτι με τις ώρες σε διάφορες γλώσσες, προσπαθώντας ενίοτε να καταλάβω τους στίχους - συχνά διηγούνται μια ερωτική ιστορία, όχι πάντα την ίδια. Επίσης, αν και η μελωδία είναι παρόμοια, οι ρυθμοί αλλάζουν - εύκολα αναγνωρίζεις ότι το ελληνικό χορεύεται συρτό, αλλά τα πιο "οριεντάλ" (όχι το τούρκικο) πάνε αρκετά σε χορό της κοιλιάς. Οι ενορχηστρώσεις είναι επίσης χαρακτηριστικές - το ζεύγος Σαούλη ταίριαξε το μπουζούκι με το κανονάκι, αλλά η μπάντα με τα χάλκινα πνευστά μοιάζει εξόχως σλαβική στις εκδοχές των βορείων γειτόνων. Χρειάστηκε να ακούσω μια εκδοχή από τη Βοσνία για να μου έρθει αβίαστα η ομοιότητα με το δεύτερο κουπλέ του Rasputin των Boney M. που επισήμαινε κάποιος στα σχόλια στο Youtube - είχε πλάκα, αν μη τι άλλο.
> 
> ...



Η πλάκα είναι που έτυχε να μη βάλω εδώ καμία από τις εκτελέσεις που έχει εκεί, και τούμπαλιν, καμία από τις εκτελέσεις που έχουμε εδώ δεν υπάρχει εκεί. Πραγματικά αλληλοσυμπληρωματικά ποστ. 
Διαμουσικότητα, σε ξένους τόπους και σ' αλαργινούς.

Η μουσική δεν ανήκει σε κανέναν αποκλειστικά· ανήκει σε όλους συλλογικά. 
Άμα ακουστεί ο ήχος, πέταξε· ούτε φυλακίζεται ούτε πολιτογραφείται.
Ωστόσο: Θεωρητικά, θεωρία και πράξη είναι το ίδιο πράγμα. Στην πράξη, όμως, διαφέρουν. 

Στο δρόμο για το Σκούταρι, άλλη μια, δίγλωσση αλλά δυστυχώς ημιτελής στο βιντεάκι:





ΧΡΙΣΤΟΣ ΤΣΙΑΜΟΥΛΗΣ: τραγούδι, ούτι, σάζι | ΧΑΛΙΛ ΚΑΡΑΝΤΟΥΜΑΝ: κανονάκι, τραγούδι 
ΣΩΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΣΙΝΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ: πολίτικη λύρα | ΧΑΡΗΣ ΛΑΜΠΡΑΚΗΣ: νέι | ΘΑΝΑΣΗΣ ΣΟΦΡΑΣ: κοντραμπάσο
ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ ΚΑΡΥΠΗΣ: κρουστά

Επίσης, για να μη σας πρήξω και για όποιους τυχόν ενδιαφέρονται:



Spoiler






ροβυθέ said:


> Σ.Σ. Για τυχόν φιλομαθείς αναγνώστες, μάζεψα τις εξής εκτελέσεις πριν τα παρατήσω (υπάρχουν κι άλλες, βέβαια):http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJ3Ii5kZfDM Ελληνικά, Μαρίζα Κωχ (συρτό...)http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56CCISecE_U Ελληνικά, Γλυκερία
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVcoDnlekIE Τούρκικα, με αμερικάνικο voice over, Eartha Kitt...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VnOCTF-Jys ποπ εκδοχή από το Αζερμπαϊτζάν
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmUB6a2hlYE Ουζμπεκική εκδοχή από το Αφγανιστάν (με αιγυπτιακό belly dance)
> ...





Αγνοήστε τα πιο πολλά σχόλια κάτω από κάθε λινκ - συχνά είναι απύθμενης ηλιθιότητας.


----------



## Marinos (Aug 1, 2014)

Και εγώ που αναρωτιόμουν αν είχα ξαναβάλει το λινκ!! :)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## Zazula (Oct 7, 2014)

Σήμερα είναι Ημέρα Αριστείδη Σεϊσανά (*אריס סאן*) στο ζαζουλόσπιτο, οπότε βάζω δείγμα:




Και για να δικαιολογήσω την παρουσία στο παρόν νήμα:










dr7xnote: Link to bio added


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 7, 2014)

Το πρωτότυπο (Socrates, 1972):






Το κάβερ (Patty Pravo, 1976):


----------



## daeman (Oct 8, 2014)

...
The Monster Mash, in a Mexican beans mash:

El Monstruo - Luis "Vivi" Hernández


----------



## daeman (Nov 4, 2014)

...
Bajo la rambla (Under the Boardwalk cover) - Los Gatos Salvajes (Argentina)






Los Mexicanos Apson Boys, Fue en un café, en Lexicafé.


Unter dem Wartburg - Lothar & die Trabanten :-D






Another parody cover version came from Germany by Lothar & die Trabanten in 1991. The song "Unter dem Wartburg" ("Under the Wartburg") describes the technical problems a family father has with his Wartburg car, a car made in the German Democratic Republic, while travelling from Dresden to Rimini.

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Under_the_Boardwalk#Covers


----------



## daeman (Nov 4, 2014)

...
黄清元 - 安娜她爱我: Wong Chin Yuen - Under The Boardwalk (The Drifters cover, in Chinese)


----------



## daeman (Dec 28, 2014)

...
Popotitos (Bony Moronie cover) - Los Teen Tops






Mi amor entero es de mi novia Popotitos
sus piernas son como un par de carrillitos 
y cuando a las fiestas la llevo a bailar 
sus piernas flacas se parecen quebrar

Popotitos no es un primor 
pero baila que da pavor
A mi Popotitos yo le di mi amor

Popotitos baila rock and roll 
y no la vez ni con la luz del sol
es tan delgada que me hace pensar
que en plena lluvia no se va a mojar

Cuando hay aire fuerte la parece volar
a mis universo nunca va a llegar
con Popotitos me voy a casar
de ahí en adelante la voy alimentar

Popotitos no es un primor 
pero baila que da pavor
A mi Popotitos yo le di mi amor


The song was translated into Spanish by Enrique Guzmán and Manny Martinez, who renamed it "Popotitos".
Originally released as a single in 1961 by Guzman's and Martinez's band Los Teen Tops, "Popotitos" was also covered by a wide range of Spanish-speaking artists such as Ricky Martin and Miguel Ríos. The song was recorded by Argentinian rock/pop group Serú Girán in 1982, which introduced "Popotitos" to younger generations, and made it a hit again across Latin America.


----------



## daeman (Mar 14, 2015)

...
(You're So Square) Baby I Don't Care - Elvis Presley (1957)

(You're So Square) Baby I Don't Care - Cee Lo Green (2011)







French: Sentimental (Baby I Don't Care) - Johnny Hallyday (1961)






T'aimes pas les nouvelles danses
Ni les films de suspense
T'aimes qu'on s'installe dans un petit jardin
Tout seuls la main dans la main

Sentimentale
Ouais, moi ça m'est égal

Ouais, tu n'aimes pas les boîtes de nuit
Et les cocktails t'ennuient
T'aimes mieux les oiseaux, les fleurs, le ciel bleu
Et me regarder dans les yeux
Sentimentale
Ouais, moi ça m'est égal

Tu ne connais pas le moindre pas nouveau
Ni le rock'n'roll ni même le calypso

Ton cœur danse une valse,
Une valse à trois temps
Tous mes amis crient au scandale
"Comment, une fille de vingt ans !"
Sentimentale
Ouais, moi ça m'est égal

Tu aimes les clairs de lune
Et les poèmes
Et tu rougis quand je te dis je t'aime,
T'aime, t'aime, t'aime, t'aime, t'aime

Tu es sentimentale
Vraiment comme on ne l'est pas
Mais on peut dire tout ce qu'on voudra
Jamais personne ne m'aimera

Sentimentale
D'un grand amour comme ça
Sentimentale
D'un grand amour comme ça
Sentimentale
D'un grand amour comme ça


Cantonese: 咪當我老襯 - 許冠傑 (Sam Hui, 1978)


----------



## daeman (Jul 8, 2016)

...
Shock the monkey - Peter Gabriel






Cover me when I run
Cover me through the fire
Something knocked me out o' the trees
Now I'm on my knees
Cover me, darling, please
Monkey, monkey, monkey
Don't you know you're going to shock the monkey

Fox the fox
Rat on the rat
You can ape the ape
I know about that
There is one thing you must be sure of
I can't take any more
Darling, don't you monkey with the monkey
Monkey, monkey, monkey
Don't you know you're going to shock the monkey
Shock the monkey

Monkey, Wheels keep turning
Monkey, Something's burning
Monkey, Don't like it but I guess I'm learning
Shock! Shock! Shock! - watch the monkey get hurt, monkey

Monkey, Wheels keep turning
Monkey, Something's burning
Monkey, Don't like it but I guess I'm learning
Shock! Shock! Shock! - watch the monkey get hurt, monkey

Monkey, Too much at stake 
Monkey, Ground beneath me shake
Monkey, And the news is breaking
Shock! Shock! Shock! - watch the monkey get hurt, monkey

Shock the monkey, shock the monkey
Shock the monkey, shock the monkey
Shock the monkey to life


Schock den Affen - Peter Gabriel






Fasse mich wenn ich brenn
Fasse mich wenn ich renn
Schuettel die Baeume im Regenwald
Von oben faellt ein Tier
Fasse mich jetzt und hier
Offen - offen - uh - uh
Ja, du weisst: das schockt den Affen

Fuchs den Fuchs
Deck den Dachs
Herz das Herz
Keiner merkt's
Lass die Haeute heute springen
Schluss jetzt! Schluss!
Fasse mich - fasse mich
Offen - offen - uh - uh
Ja, du weisst: das schockt den Affen

Alles geht weiter
Haengt an der Leiter
Ich weiss, ich lerne

Schock! - das tut dem Affen weh
Schock! - das tut dem Affen weh

Fasse mich wenn ich schlaf
Fasse mich wenn ich wach
Wirfst deine Perlen vor die Sau
Treibst den Affen in den Bau
Fasse mich jetzt und hier
Offen - offen - uh - uh
Ja, du weisst: das schockt den Affen

Viel zuviel in Frage
Unsicher alle Tage
Und jetzt auch noch dies:
Schock! - das tut dem Affen weh
Schock! - das tut dem Affen weh

Schock den Affen im Schlaf﻿


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 22, 2016)

Αυτό ή δεν το έχουμε ή ο Άλτζις επελαύνει...


----------



## daeman (Aug 22, 2016)

...
Another brick in the wall:

This is for you, Mexico: Las Mañanitas / Another Brick in the Wall - Roger Waters 






Estas son las mañanitas
que cantaba el rey David
A las muchachas bonitas*
se las cantamos así

Hey, teacher, leave them kids alone
All in all you're just another brick in the wall

During Roger Waters's _The Wall Live_ concerts in Mexico City during December 2010, some fans suggested Waters play "Another Brick in the Wall Part II", changing the lyrics of the song to the verses of the traditional Mexican birthday song "Las Mañanitas". He performed it as an "experiment" in front of his fans during the concerts of 19 and 21 December at the end of _The Wall_ performance and using acoustic instruments to the delight of the Mexican public.

For this version Waters used the first part of "Las Mañanitas" song for the normal verse of "Another Brick in the Wall", but he left the original chorus and, as the Another Brick in the Wall song, he performed it twice.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Another_Brick_in_the_Wall#.22Las_Ma.C3.B1anitas.22_version


and some mortar, for the bricklaying:

Another Brick in the Wall in American Sign Language - *La muchacha bonita







Μήπως είδατε το Μήτσο;


----------



## nickel (Aug 22, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αυτό ή δεν το έχουμε ή ο Άλτζις επελαύνει...



Η εκπομπή πάντως όπου το άκουσες ήταν... επανάληψη. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Aug 22, 2016)

nickel said:


> Η εκπομπή πάντως όπου το άκουσες ήταν... επανάληψη. :)



Ε, δεν την είχα ακούσει προφανώς την πρώτη φορά...


----------



## daeman (Dec 5, 2016)

...
Belle-mère - Kosmokrators






J'en ai marre du cirque de ta mère,
Elle me casse les couilles, bientôt je la ferai taire
Je sais ce qu'elle mijote dans sa cuisine
J'ai compris sa p'tite combine
J'ai compris que je n'ai pas de place dans sa combine

Cette salope changera bien de ton
Tu verras elle va nous donner tout son pognon
Car je vais la coincer dans ma pince
Elle ne rêvera plus d'un prince
Elle ne rêvera plus sa fille au bras d'un prince

Je l'enfermerai au fond d'une cave
Et je me ficherai pas mal de son tapage
Cette vipère m'offrira ses excuses
Me priera pardon pour toutes ses ruses
Me priera pardon chacune de ses ruses


----------



## daeman (Dec 11, 2016)

...
Δεν έχει στίχους μεταφρασμένους, αλλά τη μουσική μεταπλασμένη με ανατολίτικα όργανα, σε ανατολίτικα μονοπάτια. 

Another brick in the wall - Bizimkilər 






Αζέροι είναι, και τ' όνομά τους σημαίνει Ours. Δικοί μας, δικές μας, δικά μας, όλων μας.

You've never heard western rock and pop the way these Azerbaijani musicians play them


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 14, 2016)

Αυτό το νεανικό αμάρτημα του Τζόνι δεν το βρήκα εδώ (που δεν σημαίνει βεβαίως και ότι δεν υπάρχει ήδη):


----------



## daeman (Jan 19, 2017)

...
Le Seuil du Soleil (1967) - Les Intrigantes






Silencieuse dans la nuit
Au rendez-vous de mes pensées
je ne sais vraiment plus qui je suis
Je veux voir pourquoi pour qui je vis
Mais la lumière
Tel un voile qui descend
Et se pose
Devant le seuil du soleil

Une lumière glisse dans le noir
Je m´essouffle c´est l´espoir
Près du Halo d´un vieux réverbère
Je pense un instant 
Ne plus être seule
Mais ce que mes yeux
Ont cru voir
N´était hélas qu´une ombre
Et je reste
Là sur le seuil du soleil

L´absence de clarté
Me fait voir
Mille gens et peut-être plus
Des gens qui parlent
Pour parler
Des gens qui écoutent
Sans entendre
Des gens qui agissent
Et vivent sans penser
Sans chercher
Où est le seuil du soleil

Fous sont-ils ne crois-tu pas
Ceux qui vivent sans lumière
Dis-le moi di j´ai tort d´y croire
Prends ma main dresse-moi le chemin
Je ne vois que le noir de la nuit
Conduis-moi jusqu´au seuil du soleil

Parfois les gens crient et prient
Parce qu´ils croient que Dieu les aime
Ceux-là faut croire qu´ils sont des fous 
Par des gestes qu´ils sont trahis
Ils nous disent tous les mots des prophètes
et si pensant comprendre d´eux 
ces milles vérités
Ils détruisent le vrai seuil du soleil


El Ritmo Del Silencio (1966) - Los Mustang






Vieja amiga oscuridad
Contigo quiero conversar
Poco importa ya lo que yo vi
mas siempre estará dentro de mi
Una extraña pesadilla 
con la luz de neón
Y el ritmo del silencio

En mis inquietos sueños vi
Inmensas calles sin final
Caminaba gente por allí
Caminaba sin buscar un fin
Y de pronto, vi una luz en la calle que me cegó
En medio del silencio

Y junto aquella fuerte luz
La gente hablaba sin hablar
La gente sin cantar también cantó
Algo que yo nunca comprendí
Porque aquella gente jamás llegaría a perturbar
El ritmo del silencio

Yo les dije y les grité
El silencio nacerá
Y podrá llegar un día que
De vosotros se adueñará
Pero no prestaron atención
Siguieron en silencio

Y la gente se inclinó
Adorando aquella luz
Nada se podía escuchar
Ni a lo lejos el rumor del mar
Porque a todos en mi sueño
Vi buscar sin hallar el ritmo del silencio


Zvuk tišine (1971) - Vlada i Bajka







And the vision that was planted in my brain still remains


----------



## daeman (Feb 3, 2017)

...
Η σουηδική εκδοχή του Sounds of Silence, από τη Σουηδογερμανονορβηγίδα πριγκίπισσα (εξ αγχιστείας) Άνι-Φριντ Λίνγκσταντ (ναι, των ABBA).

En ton av tystnad (1971) - Anni-Frid Lyngstad






God dag mörker, gamle vän
Kan jag få fråga dig igen
Ska alla drömmar långsamt slitas ut
Ska visioner väckas upp till slut
Fast de frågor som jag trodde gav ett svar
Dom finns kvar
Men i en ton av tystnad

Går i natten på min väg
Har till sällskap mina steg
Ledsamhetens vindar blåser kallt
Neoners skyltar blänker tusenfallt
Och den natt som konstlat solsken
Väcktes av släcktes av
En grynings ton av tystnad

Och i ett gryningsljus jag ser
Ett tusen människor, kanske mer
Nå'n som talar, ingen alls hör på
Människor stannar tills de vågar gå
Någon skriver ord som aldrig blir till
Sång, någon gång
Blir de en ton av tystnad

Och jag vet, men inte du
Tystnaden är nära nu
Hör de ord som är en attityd
Grubbla på det där som gör dig bryd
Mina ord som tysta droppars fall
Åter skall
Ge från en ton av tystnad

Våra nackar böjs i bön
Fraser är en görnings lön
I ett ljussken står ett namn på pränt
Våra drömmar blänker världsfrånvänt
Och profeters ord ska formas, i en ödslig
Tunnelgång hörs en sång
En viskad ton i tystnad


----------



## daeman (Feb 3, 2017)

...
Και η εβραϊκή εκδοχή από το ντουέτο Parvarim, του 1971. Tzliley Ha Sheket:


----------



## daeman (Feb 3, 2017)

...
Με την ευκαιρία, άλλη μια διασκευή άλλου αριστουργήματος των Simon & Garfunkel από τους Parvarim στα εβραϊκά. The Boxer:


----------



## daeman (Mar 13, 2018)

...
Κάθε φορά που ξημερώνει δεκατρείς, δεν βγαίνω απ’ το κρεβάτι
κλειδώνω πόρτες και παράθυρα, μα πού να κλείσω μάτι

Somerville Blues






Text: Michael Sundell and John Wagley; Music: Manos Hadjidakis (1925-1994); Image: Lewis Wickes Hines (1912 photograph of a young girl doing piecework while walking in Horace Street, Somerville, Massachusetts)


----------



## daeman (Mar 30, 2018)

...
O Lord, hallowed be thy name
Forgive me all my sins and please
Send down sweet Mary Jane back to me
my Lord
To make my heart sing once again

There, by your house it all began
Where under archways we first met
I breathed her scent and then I fell for her 
oh Lord
I knew she was the one for me

I know I’m not the only one
Who is in love with Mary Jane
But it is not her fault she twists our fate
my Lord
She only loves to spread her love

Oh Lord, I see her in my dreams
Amidst a hazy shade of tears
Scold not your angel for the things she's done
my Lord
She only sang me to my sleep






Κοενική διασκευή αδέσποτου ρεμπέτικου από Γερμανό δημοσιογράφο. 

Christian Ronig - «Greece is mine»

Θεέ μου μεγαλοδύναμε
που 'σαι ψηλά κει πάνω
ρίξε λιγάκι τουμπεκί
Θεούλη μου
στον αργιλέ μου απάνω

Εκεί μπροστά στις εκκλησιές
στις σκοτεινές καμάρες
αρχίσαμε τις ντουμανιές
Θεούλη μου
σα να 'τανε λαμπάδες

Μπρος στον Άγιο Σπυρίδωνα
με τ' άσπρα του τα γένια
του σκάω μία ντουμανιά
Θεούλη μου
ξεραίνεται στα γέλια

Κι όταν ανάψει ο αργιλές
κι έρθουμε σε ντουμάνι
Βάλε όλους τους αγγέλους σου
Θεούλη μου
να πουν το νάνι νάνι






Γιώργος Ξηντάρης


----------



## Zazula (May 5, 2019)

Ροκ και ορχηστρική διασκευή αντίστοιχα του ινδικού Mehbooba Mehbooba που είναι η ινδική έκδοση του Say You Love Me που είναι η αγγλική έκδοση του «Τα ριάλια»:









Και τα σχετικά:


----------



## daeman (May 28, 2019)

...
No me moleste mosquito - The Doors






No me moleste mosquito
No me moleste mosquito
No me moleste mosquito
Why don't you go home?

No me moleste mosquito
Let me eat my burrito
No me moleste mosquito
Why don't you go home?


No me moleste mosquito - Joe Dassin






No me moleste mosquito
No me moleste mosquito
No me moleste mosquito
Retourne chez toi

Je fais la sieste, moustique
Arrête un peu ta musique
Ne sois pas antipathique
Ne me pique pas

Moustique, mon vieux, tu vois trop petit
Tu as des ailes, va voir du pays
J'ai un patron plus large que moi
Vas-y de confiance, c'est moi qui t'envoie

No me moleste mosquito
No me moleste mosquito
No me moleste mosquito
Retourne chez toi

Tu me vois melancolique
De te troubler ton pique-nique
Si tu me goûtes moustique
Tu n'aimeras pas

Y'a des pays pleins de volupté
Pour un moustique de qualité
À Saint-Tropez, à Honolulu
Tout l'monde il est gros
Tout l'monde il est nu


----------



## Zazula (Oct 31, 2019)

Στα ουκρανικά μιλά για την κακοποίηση των γυναικών· στα αγγλικά πάλι, όχι:


----------



## daeman (Jun 28, 2020)

...
Κανείς εδώ δεν τραγουδά - Νίκος Παπάζογλου







Şimdi Ne Yapar? - Fuat Saka 






Dertli dertli çalıyor saz 
Ağlıyorum bu akşam bu barda 
Parça parça olmuş gönlüm 
Kırılmış bir kadeh gibi yerde 

Katılmıyor türkülere 
Göz göze el ele susuyorduk 
Tele kulak verip yalnız 
Sessizce bağlama dinliyorduk 

İçkimizi hatırladım 
yan yana aynı masada 
Şimdi ne yapar kim bilir 
Hangi yerlerde dolaşır 

Rast gelirsen bir gün ona 
Getir aynı meyhaneye 
Gizleneceğim bir köşede 
Onu biraz görmek için 

İçkimizi hatırladım 
yan yana aynı masada 
Şimdi ne yapar kim bilir 
Hangi yerlerde dolaşır


----------



## presunto (Jun 30, 2020)

*It's only a paper moon - Χάρτινο το φεγγαράκι*

Ένα μετάφρ-ασμα που δεν είναι τόσο γνωστό (ή τόσο βέβαιο;) πως είναι πράγματι μετάφρ-ασμα, είναι το _Χάρτινο το Φεγγαράκι_. Απ' όσο κοίταξα, δεν έχει αναφερθεί κάπου αλλού στο νήμα.

Διαπίστωσα πως πρόκειται για μετάφραση διαβάζοντας την ελληνική μετάφραση του 1Q84 του Μουρακάμι, όπου παρατίθεται μετάφραση του _It's only a paper moon_, η γνωστότερη εκδοχή του οποίου μάλλον είναι με τη φωνή της Ella Fitzgerald.

Αλλού διαβάζουμε ότι:

«Αν εξετάσουμε τους στίχους του Αμερικάνικου τραγουδιού μαζί με αυτούς του Νίκου Γκάτσου θα διαπιστώσουμε ότι σε κάποιο σημείο οι ομοιότητές τους είναι τόσο προφανείς, που εκμηδενίζουν τις πιθανές εικασίες για συμπτώσεις.»

Πράγματι, η ομοιότητα είναι προφανής:


You say it's only a paper moon
Sailing over a cardboard sea
But it wouldn't be make believe
If you believed in me

Yes, its only a canvas sky
Hanging over a muslin tree
But it wouldn't be make-believe
If you believed in me

Without your love
It's a honky tonk parade
Without your love
It's a melody played in a penny arcade

It's a Barnum and Bailey world
Just as phony as it can be
But it wouldn't be make-believe
If you believed in me

--

Θα φέρει η θάλασσα πουλιά
κι άστρα χρυσά τ’ αγέρι
να σου χαϊδεύουν τα μαλλιά
να σου φιλούν το χέρι.

Χάρτινο το φεγγαράκι
ψεύτικη ακρογιαλιά
αν με πίστευες λιγάκι
θα ‘σαν όλα αληθινά.

Δίχως τη δική σου αγάπη
δύσκολα περνά ο καιρός.
Δίχως τη δική σου αγάπη
είναι ο κόσμος πιο μικρός.












Dixi et salvavi animam meam.


----------



## daeman (Sep 24, 2020)

...
Man streckt die linke Arm ein
die linke Arm aus
ein, aus, ein, aus
man schwenkt es alles um
man macht das Hokey Cokey
und man drecht sich herum
das ist die ganze Sache

Ja, das Hokey Cokey
Ja, das Hokey Cokey
Ja, das Hokey Cokey
Knien geborgen, Arme gestreckt
ra ra ra



Spoiler



Man streckt das linke Bein ein
das linke Bein aus
ein, aus, ein, aus
man schwenkt es alles um
man macht das Hokey Cokey
und man drecht sich herum
das ist die ganze Sache

Ja, das Hokey Cokey
Ja, das Hokey Cokey
Ja, das Hokey Cokey
Knien geborgen, Arme gestreckt
ra ra ra

Man streckt dein ganzen selbst ein
dein ganzen selbst aus
ein, aus, ein, aus
man schwenkt es alles um
man macht das Hokey Cokey
und man drecht sich herum
das ist die ganze Sache

Ja, das Hokey Cokey
Ja, das Hokey Cokey
Ja, das Hokey Cokey
Knien geborgen, Arme gestreckt
ra ra raaaaaaa







You put your left arm in
Your left arm out
In, out, in, out
You shake it all about
You do the hokey cokey
And you turn around
That's what it's all about

Woah, the hokey cokey
Woah, the hokey cokey
Woah, the hokey cokey
Knees bent
Arms stretched
Ra-ra-ra
......


----------



## Zazula (Nov 30, 2020)

Ως ο κατεξοχήν υποστηριχτής της πορτογαλικής γλώσσας στη Λεξιλογία, έχω την τιμή να προσθέσω κι αυτή τη διαγλωσσική μεταφορά ενός άσματος, το οποίο πιστεύω αμέσως θα αναγνωρίσετε:


----------



## daeman (Oct 4, 2021)

Les bourgeois - Jacques Brel






Le cœur bien au chaud
Les yeux dans la bière
Chez la grosse Adrienne de Montalant
Avec l'ami Jojo
Et avec l'ami Pierre
On allait boire nos vingt ans
Jojo se prenait pour Voltaire
Et Pierre pour Casanova
Et moi, moi qui étais le plus fier
Moi, moi je me prenais pour moi
Et quand vers minuit passaient les notaires
Qui sortaient de l'hôtel des "Trois Faisans"
On leur montrait notre cul et nos bonnes manières
En leur chantant

Les bourgeois c'est comme les cochons
Plus ça devient vieux plus ça devient bête
Les bourgeois c'est comme les cochons
Plus ça devient vieux plus ça devient c-

Le cœur bien au chaud
Les yeux dans la bière
Chez la grosse Adrienne de Montalant
Avec l'ami Jojo
Et avec l'ami Pierre
On allait brûler nos vingt ans
Voltaire dansait comme un vicaire
Et Casanova n'osait pas
Et moi, moi qui restait le plus fier
Moi j'étais presque aussi saoul que moi
Et quand vers minuit passaient les notaires
Qui sortaient de l'hôtel des "Trois Faisans"
On leur montrait notre cul et nos bonnes manières
En leur chantant

Les bourgeois c'est comme les cochons
Plus ça devient vieux plus ça devient bête
Les bourgeois c'est comme les cochons
Plus ça devient vieux plus ça devient c-

Le cœur au repos
Les yeux bien sur terre
Au bar de l'hôtel des "Trois Faisans"
Avec maître Jojo
Et avec maître Pierre
Entre notaires on passe le temps
Jojo parle de Voltaire
Et Pierre de Casanova
Et moi, moi, moi qui suis resté le plus fier, moi
Moi je parle encore de moi
Et c'est en sortant vers minuit, monsieur le Commissaire
Que tous les soirs de chez la Montalant
De jeunes "peigne-culs" nous montrent leur derrière
En nous chantant

Les bourgeois c'est comme les cochons
Plus ça devient vieux plus ça devient bête
Disent-ils, monsieur le Commissaire
Les bourgeois, plus ça devient vieux et plus ça devient

==============================

Οι Αστοί - Αλέξανδρος Εμμανουηλίδης

Στίχοι : Αλέξανδρος Εμμανουηλίδης (Ελεύθερη απόδοση και διασκευή των στίχων του Jacques Brel, από το τραγούδι "Les Bourgeois")






Στο μαγαζί της Αντριάν ντε Μονταλάν
μέσα στη ζέστη, στον καπνό, απ' έξω χιόνια
πίνουμε ανέμελα τα είκοσι μας χρόνια
με τον Ζοζό και με τον Πιέρ που όλο γελάν
Ο Πιέρ παράσταινε συχνά τον Καζανόβα
και τον Βολτέρο ο Ζοζό κρατώντας πένα
Εγώ περήφανος, παράσταινα εμένα
ως τα μεσάνυχτα που τέλειωνε η πρόβα

Κι απ' τον ξενώνα τότε βγαίναν κουρασμένοι
συμβολαιογράφοι, κι απ' το μπαρ έξω περνώντας
εμείς τον κώλο μας τους δείχναμε γελώντας
και τραγουδούσαμε κι οι τρεις εκστασιασμένοι:
“Αχ πόσο μοιάζουνε οι αστοί με τα γουρούνια
κι όσο γερνάνε γίνονται όλο και πιο βλάκες
Αχ πόσο μοιάζουνε οι αστοί με τα γουρούνια
κι όσο γερνάνε γίνονται όλο και πιο βλάκες”

Στο μαγαζί της Αντριάν ντε Μονταλάν
μέσα στη ζέστη, στον καπνό, απ' έξω χιόνια
πώς πυρπολούσαμε τα είκοσι μας χρόνια
με τον Ζοζό και με τον Πιέρ που όλο μιλάν
Ο Καζανόβα είναι λίγο φοβισμένος
όσο ο Βολτέρος χόρευε σαν κληρικός
εγώ περήφανος, πιωμένος εαυτός
προς τα μεσάνυχτα τελειώνω αυτή την πρόβα

Κι απ' τον ξενώνα τότε βγαίναν κουρασμένοι
συμβολαιογράφοι, κι απ' το μπαρ έξω περνώντας
εμείς τον κώλο μας τους δείχναμε γελώντας
και τραγουδούσαμε κι οι τρεις εκστασιασμένοι:
“Αχ πόσο μοιάζουνε οι αστοί με τα γουρούνια
κι όσο γερνάνε γίνονται όλο και πιο βλάκες
Αχ πόσο μοιάζουνε οι αστοί με τα γουρούνια
κι όσο γερνάνε γίνονται όλο και πιο βλάκες”

Μέσα στο ήσυχο σαλόνι του ξενώνα
μέσα στη ζέστη, η καρδιά είναι σε αργία
με συμβολαιογράφους τώρα κάνουμε αστεία
με τον Ζοζό και με τον Πιέρ μιλάμε ακόμα
Ο Πιέρ μιλάει τώρα για τον Καζανόβα
ενώ ο Ζοζό για τον Βολτέρο λέει με πάθος
Εγώ περήφανος, χωρίς κανένα λάθος
προς τα μεσάνυχτα, τελειώνω αυτή την πρόβα

Κι απ' τον ξενώνα βγαίνουμε όλοι κουρασμένοι
κι από το μπαρ της Μονταλάν έξω περνώντας
κάποιοι νεαροί, τα οπίσθια δείχνουνε γελώντας
και τραγουδούσανε κι οι τρεις εκστασιασμένοι:
“Αχ πόσο μοιάζουνε οι αστοί με τα γουρούνια
κι όσο γερνάνε γίνονται όλο και πιο βλάκες
Αχ πόσο μοιάζουνε οι αστοί με τα γουρούνια
κι όσο γερνάνε γίνονται όλο και πιο βλάκες”

===========================

Yuppie Scum - Tom Robinson






Heads up in the clouds, noses in our beers
Sat on a bench outside the Station Inn
Me and my friend Jojo with our good friend Pierre
Drink to the passing of our teens
Jojo thinks he's Jean Genet - Pierre he's Casanova
And me, the most modest of the three
Me, I simply see myself as me

And late at night we'd see the professional classes
Leaving the hotel restaurant
We'd show our good manners and we'd show them our asses
And then we'd chant:
Yuppie scum - smug and dumb
The richer they are, the thicker they get
Yuppie scum - smug and dumb
As they get old they all forget

Heads up in the clouds, noses to the grind
Sat on a bench outside the Station Inn
Me and my friend Jojo with our good friend Pierre
Drink to the way our lives had been
Jean Genet's forgotten his words
And Casanova's on his knees
And me, as for good old modest me
Me, I'm as drunk as only I can be

And late at night we'd see the professional classes
Leaving the hotel restaurant
We'd show them our good manners and we'd show them our asses
And then we'd chant:
Yuppie scum - smug and dumb
The richer they are, the thicker they get
Yuppie scum - smug and dumb
As they get old they all forget

Heads up in the clouds, champagne every night
To celebrate our great success
Jojo he's a broker, Pierre's at the bar
We've all done well I must confess
Jojo still talks of Jean Genet
But Casanova's just a book on the shelf
And me, as for good old modest me
Me, me I talk only of myself

And every night outside the Station Inn, Inspector
Whenever we leave this restaurant
Those little assholes always drop their pants
And then they chant:

Yuppie scum - smug and dumb
The richer they are, the thicker they get
Yuppie scum - smug and dumb
As they get old they all forget


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 4, 2021)

Μα πού τα βρίσκεις! <3


----------



## daeman (Oct 4, 2021)

AoratiMelani said:


> Μα πού τα βρίσκεις! <3


Α, αυτό το σημερινό ήταν σκονάκι, από εκεί https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2021/10/04/bourgeois/#comment-763511

Μετά, ήταν ζήτημα λίγων κλικ να βρω και του Τομ Ρόμπινσον, που τον ήξερα από τα νιάτα μου (και του): https://www.discogs.com/master/30833-TRB-Power-In-The-Darkness


----------



## cougr (Aug 9, 2022)

Hallelujah - Bahar & Joanna Gj (Persian, Greek Cover)​


----------

